# [Ranking] 3D Mark 11



## minicoopers (1. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Benchmark könnt Ihr hier herunterladen: 3DMark 11


In diesem Thread bitte nur die Ergebnisse Posten und *nicht* Diskutieren! Für Eure Diskussionen nutzt Ihr bitte den *Diskussionsthread*

Das macht die Sache übersichtlicher und erleichtert mir die Arbeit!

*Die Ergebnisse werden nur akzeptiert in folgender Form:*


> | Punkttzahl | Nickname | CPU @ takt | Ram @ takt und latenzen | Grafikarte(n) @ takt | Link


Jeder von Euch kann mit beliebig vielen Grafikkarten hier vertreten sein. Wenn Ihr ein besseres Ergebnis mit bereits in dem Ranking vertretener Hardware postet, so ist dieses deutlich mit ***Update*** zu kennzeichnen.
​ 
*Wichtig*

Es ist natürlich nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von  AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen. Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch beim anisotropen Filter und  Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use Application settings" bzw.  "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt werden. (Danke an Softy)

Bitte darauf achten den richtigen link zu posten!

Kurze Anleitung zum "Link": 



Spoiler



Um den Link am Ende  der   Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und  wählt   "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen  Tabs und   fügt sie am Ende der Zeile ein. Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau"   klicken,  und der Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch den   Text in  "Link" ändern und fertig 

Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:
Den  Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die  Vorschau gehen und den    Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. Dann die Adresse  des Tabs kopieren  und   folgendermaßen  verlinken:

[*url=http://Adresse des verlinken  screenshots]Link[/url*] (Ihr müsst   aber die Sternchen und alle  Leerzeichen weglassen, nur anders kann ich   es hier nicht  schreiben)


​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Beispiel:*
Performance
 | 6532 | D!str(+)yer | Xeon W3520 @ 3800MHz | 6GB DDR3-1800 CL 8-9-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 850/1700/2050MHz | Link​


----------



## minicoopers (1. Januar 2012)

*Performance Ranking (Multi GPU)*

Platz | Punkte | Nickname | CPU + Takt | Speicher + Takt und Latenzen | Grafikkarte + Takt | Verifikationslink


|
38137|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3xGTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 |
Link

| 37640 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | 
Link

| 30415 | marcuz | i7-5960X @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL15-15-15-35 1T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1518/1953 MHz | 
Link

| 29719 | freizeitmanager | i7 4960X @ 4.75 Ghz | 32GB DDR3 2666 12-13-13-35 | 3x EVGA Titan Black@1210/3500 |
Link

| 29186 | D-zibel | i7-4930k @ 4.8GHz  | 32GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 | 3x GTX Titan @ 1110/3250MHz|
Link

| 28808
 | MrHide | _i7-6700K @ 4,7GHz_ | _32GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36-2T_ | 2x_ GTX 980ti __@1555/1753MHz _(Boost)/ 1231 MHz| Link

| 28426 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,25GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1150/1296 |link
 | 26141 | Schrotti | i7-5930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 15-15-15-28 2T | 2x GTX 980  @ 1456 Mhz | Link
| 25853 | ujmoskito | P25853 | i7 3960X @ 4000MHz | 3x EVGA GTX780 SC  ACX @ 980/1020MHz  |link
| 25789 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 4,8GHz | 8GiB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27  2t | 4x HD7970 @ 1010/1500  |link
| 24690 | True Monkey | i7 4790k @5,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800MHz CL 11-13-13-35 1T | GTX 970 SLI @ 1456/1858 | Link
| 24509 | Eddy83  | i7 4930K @3,9 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 2133 9-11-10-28 2T | 2x GTX 980  @1367/3506 MHz|Link
| 24414 | D-zibel | i7-4930K @ 4.8 GHz | 32GB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-27 | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1110/3200 mhz|Link
| 24183 | SirOli | I7-3930K @ 5200 |8GB DDR3 2400 9-11-9-24 | Powercolor Radeon 7970 Trifire @ 1300/1600|link
| 23712 | D-zibel | i7-3930k @ 5.0GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 |2x GTX Titan @ 1110/3100MHz |link
| 23618 | ostfront | i7-4960X @ 4,5GHz | 64GB DDR4-2133MHz CL9-11-11-31 | 2x R9 290x @ 1100/1400 MHz|Link
| 23443 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28  1T  | 2x GTX 780 Ti   @ 1320/4000 MHz | Link
| 23348 | elsihenne | i7-990X @ 4.805 GHz | 24GB DDR3 @ 1848 8-10-9-22 |  2x GTX 690 @ 1062/3525  |link
| 22713 | schneiderbernd | i7 4790K@4.5Ghz |Gskill Ripjaws X  8 Gb 2133 Mhz CL9 11-9-25|2x GTX780Ti @1169/1925|Link
| 22567 | True Monkey | i7-4960x @ 4800Mhz | 8 GB Corsair Dominator 2133 MHz CL10 | Titan SLI @1031/1751|link
| 20806 | 1C3M4N | Intel 5960X@4,4 | 32GB DDR4 @ Ram @15-17-17-35 2T | 3 x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656 |Link
| 20092 | Ostfront | i7-3960X @ 4,7GHz | 64 GB DDR3 2133 9-11-11-31 | 2 x Sapphire HD7970 Toxic 6GB 1250/1650 | Link
| 19617 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @ 4500 MHz | 32 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 863/1502 |link
| 19583 | Flasherbasher | i7 3820 @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL  10-10-10-30 | 4x GTX 680 @ Stock  |link
| 19220 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T| 2x GTX 680  @ 1280/3400 | Link
| 19009 | SoF | Intel Core-i7 3960X @ 5074 MHZ | 4x 2GB DDR G.Skill   Trident +  RipJawsX @ 7-10-7-28-98 1067 MHZ | 3x GTX580 @  946/1892/1089|link
| 18459 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3930k @ 4,9GHz | 16GiB @ 2133 MHz 9-11-9-27  2t | 2x ASUS HD7970 @ 1125MHz GPU  |link
| 18310 | ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 4x GTX 580 @ 790 MHz/2004 MHz |  link
| 18237 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 12-14-14-35 2T | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1150/3600 | Link
| 17963 | Brez$$z | i7 3770k @ 4,87 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 2133 Mhz 9-11-10-30 | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1300/1575 Mhz |link
| 17733 | MoDeM | i7 3770k @ 4,6Ghz    | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz@2400Mhz CL  10-12-11-30 2T | 2x GTX680 @ 1239/3424  |link
| 17513 | Minutourus | i5-4670K@4.5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 2400 11-12-12-25-1T | 2xSapphire R9-290 Vapor-X Tri/OC@1060/1600|Link
| 17289 | Bagster | i7 3770K @ 4,3 Ghz (1,130V) | 8GB Corsair Vengeance   1866Mhz  Cl.9-10-9-27 | 2x Gigabyte GTX 680 OC Windforce 3x @ 1250Mhz |link
| 16710 | xTc | Intel Core i7-3930K @ 4.7 GHz | 16 GiByte DDR3-2133  CL9-11-10-27  | 2x Radeon HD 7950 @ 1.230/3.200 MHz   |link
| 16208 | Quotient| i7-4790K@ 4,0/4,6GHz(Turbo) |16GB DDR3 @2400MHz CL10-12-12-31 2T| GTX980@1190/1753MHz| Link
| 16166 | shorty1990 | Intel core i5 3570k@4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 9-10-9-24 | 2x GTX 680 @ 1.201/1880/3042MHz |link
| 16103 | ZÜNDELholz | Intel Core i7 980x @ 4567MHz | 6GB DDR3-1667 CL 6-6-6-18 | 3xGTX 480 @ 893/1766/2050MHz |link
| 16059 | janaiky | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4,3 GHz | Corsair Vengeance   2x8 GB DDR3  1600 10-10-10-27 1T | 2x EVGA GTX 670 4GB Sc+ @ 1170   (-1262) / 1800 |link
| 15984 | Yamo | i7 980-x @4281 MHz| 12 GB Gskill @ 890 -9-9-9-28 | 3x GTX 580 @ 930/2100 |link
| 15821 | widder0815 | i7 2600k @ 4.6GHz | 4GB DDR3 1067mhz 9-10-9-28 | 3xGTX570 @ 930/1860/2000 | link
| 15199 | Naix | I7 3770K@4,4Ghz |8GB DDR 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |2X Gigabyte  GTX 670 @ 1215/1502Mhz |link
| 15173 | thegamble | I7@4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 590 @  691/1342/1855MHz | link
| 15085 | smoky-jo | Core i7 x990 EE @ 4.3 Ghz | 3x 4GB DDR3 @ 1997Mhz 9-9-9-28 | 2x GTX 590 @ 630Mhz/1260Mhz/1728Mhz | link
| 14946 | Wa1lock | I7-980X @ 4,45 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2053 CL 10-10-10-27 |  HD 7970 CF @ 1130/1700 MHz |  link
| 14378 | Cook2211 | i7 3960X @ 4.75GHz | 16GB RAM @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x  ASUS GTX580 DCII @ 940/1880/2004 |  link
| 14312 |Kusarr | i5-3570k @ 4,4Ghz | 16GB  DDR3 1600Mhz Latenz: CL9-9-9-24 | 2x ASUS GTX670 DC2T @1137/1502 |Link
| 14220 | CaptainStuhlgang | Intel Xeon 1230v3 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB  DDR3-1686MHz CL 10-11-11-30 2T | 2x Asus GTX 670 @ 980Mhz/915MHz  |Link
| 13880 | Agr9550 | i7 980X@ 3,6GHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x  Radeon HD 7970 @ 1050/1425MHz  |link
| 13876 | Pumpi | I7 2600K@5,1Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-12-11-28 | 2xGTX580@1002/2142 | link
| 13520 | UHJJ36 | 2600k@5400MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 8-9-8-24 | 2x GTX  580 @ 910/1820/2052 |link
| 13506 | xxsoulxx | I7-920 @ 4,00Ghz | 12GB DDR3 1532 9-9-9-24 | 2x 6990 @ 980/1400 | link
| 13414 | McZonk | i7 2600K @ 5.0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24-1T |  2x GTX580 @ 950/1900/2050 |  link
| 12995 | tomas2| i7-2600k@4.4GHZ | 8GB G.Skill 1866mhz CL9 | 2x Zotac GTX580 SLI  @950/1900MHz  |link
| 12865 | TECHZ77 | i7 3770k @ 3,50 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | Geforce GTX 690@ 915/1502/ |link
| 12546 | PsychoQeeny | i7 2600k @ 4500 | 4gb DDR3-2133 cl9-10-9-28 | 2x gtx570 @ 963/1925/2100 | link
| 12441 | Kroy | i5-2500K @ 4.7GHz | 8GB Corsair DDR3-1866 10-10-10-24 | 2x GTX580 @ 950/2200 | link
| 12398 | bjuderas | i7 2600K @ 5GHz | 4 GB @ 1866 7-9-7-24 | 2x GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2100 | link
| 11800 | C0d3ma5t3r | I7-940 @ 3886MHz | 6 GB DDR3 Mushkin 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2 x MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II @ 900/2160 |link
| 11518 | Playa | i7 2600K @ 5,7 GHz | 8 GB @ 2133 10-12-12-31 | 2x GTX  470 @ 830/1660/1931 |  link
| 11403 | Happyplace4190 | I7920 @ 4176MHz | 6GB DDR3-667 CL 8-8-8-24 | 2x GTX 480 @ 950/1900/2222MHz | link
| 11393 | Vaykir | i7-3770K @ 4700MHz | 8GB GSkill TridentX @ 2400MHz 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 680 @ 1275/1753 |link
| 11263 | Cyris | E5-2687w @ 3.6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-31 | Radeon HD 6990 @ 930/1300MHz |link
| 11135 | Dark-Blood | i7 930 @ 4,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1334 CL9-9-9-27 |  2xGTX 470 @ 900/1800/1674MHz  |link
| 11014 | paxpl | i7 870 @ 4423 MHz| 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz @ 7-8-7-20 @ 1,65V  | 2x GTX480 @ 878/1756/2070 MHz                     |link
| 10508 | sylarnbg | Core i7 930 @ 4000MHz | 6 GB DDR3-1523 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 SLI @ 825/ 2000 | link
| 10365 | HeinzNeu | Xeon W3565@4246 | 6 GB G.Skill DDR3 1.930 MHz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6990@ 950/1375MHz |  link
| 10253 | sodelle | I5-2500k @ 3.3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 | 2x GTX 570  @786/1572/2100 | link
| 10014 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7 2600k@4,5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 1866  CL9-10-9-28 | 2x GTX560Ti@ 1000/2000/2200 |link
| 9672 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7 920 @ 4400Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20 |2x GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1950 | link
| 9479 | Vti | Core i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 6970 @ 895/1450 MHz | link
| 9372 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,5GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @835/1670/2002MHz | link
| 9301 | Boti261980 | Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 3,4GHz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066 CL5-7-7-24 | 2x GTX580 @ 850/2037 | link
| 9228 | Icz3ron3 | i7 2600K @4,8MHZ | 8GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28 | GTX 590 @613/855/1225 | link
| 9198 | Rixx | Intel Q9650 @ 4004 MHz | 8 GB DDR2 1068 CL 5-5-5-15 | 2 x  GTX 480 @ 865/1730/2025 MHz |  link
| 8969 | loltheripper | Phenom II x6 1100t @ 4,3GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24-1T | 2x Radeon 6970 @ 935/1400 Mhz |link
| 8933 | Communicator | Core i7 860 @ 4.2Ghz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz | link
| 8510 | kmf | QX9770 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24 | 2x GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1780 | link
| 8360 | sepei | i7 920 @ 4000MHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x HD5870 @ 925/1260MHz | link
| 8332 | Forti | i5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX470 750/1500/1674 | link
| 8248 | evosociety | Intel i7 940 @ 3,6GHz| 12GB DDR-1333 CL 7-7-7-24  |2x HD 5850 @ 900/1250 |  link
| 8127 | dome33| Intel I7 920 @ 3456 Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1066 7-7-7-18 | GTX 470 SLI @ 607/1215 | link 
| 8083 | Tom-911 | Xeon W3520 @ 4158MHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2x HD 5870 @ 900/1250 | link
| 7886 | melz | Phenom II X6 @ 3800 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 2T |  Radeon HD 5970 @ 940/2400 MHz  |link
| 7836 | Stingray93 | Core i7 965XE @ 4009,8Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1600 8-8-8-21|2x HD5870 @ Stock | link
| 7801 | Ossus | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,724GHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2xHD 6970 @ 890/1375 MHz | link
| 7592 | Chrisch | i5-2500K @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 7-8-7-21 | 2xGTX460 1GB SLI @ 925/2050MHz | link
| 7545 | ZET | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4017Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6870 @ 950/1100 | link
| 7510 | Rheotron | i7 860 @ 3373 MHz | 8GB G.Skill DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 |  2xHD5850 @ 775/1125 MHz |  link
| 7231 | olli9471 | X6 1090t @ 3817.0 MHz | 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL8 | 2x  HD5850 @ 820/1160 | link
| 7094 | NAui11 | Core i5 760 @ 3,60GHz | 4x2GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | link
| 6809 | Clonemaster | Phenom II X4 965 @3.40GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 2x 5870 @ 850/1200MHz | link
| 6781 | Labernet | Phenom II x6 1090T @ 3,8GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD5970 @ 725/1000  MHz | link  
| 6497 | Rolli1979 | Phenom II X6 1075T @3600 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 | 2 x Powercolor HD 6850 PCS + |link
| 6325 | klonekrieger|i3-2120 @ 3,3GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|2x GTX 460 818/1950 |link
| 6287 | TBDQ | Core I5 750 @3800MHZ | 4GB DDR3 1100MHZ 7-7-7-21 | 2xHD 6850 @ 775/1000 | link 
| 6273 | chris1995 | 1090T @ 3,37GHz | DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 725/1000Mhz | link
| 5009 | Antalos | i5 2500 @ 3,30 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 7-7-7-21 | 2x HD 5770 1024 @ 850/4800 | link
| 4759 | sonnenvogel | X4 965 3616.3MHz | 6GB PC3-10600 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD5770 @ 925MHz/1320MHz | link
| 4733 | AlexB_87 | Q9550 E0 @ 3,4 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-800 @ 5-5-5-18 | 2xHD 5770 @ CF @ 875/2500 MHz | link


----------



## minicoopers (1. Januar 2012)

*Performance Ranking (Single GPU)*

Platz | Punkte | Nickname | CPU + Takt | Speicher + Takt und Latenzen | Grafikkarte + Takt | Verifikationslink



| 26808 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | 
Link
| 25330 | PitBull | i7 5960x @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 - 16-16-16-35 CR2 | KFA2 GTX 980TI @ 1509/2153 | Link
| 25329 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2800 CL 18-18-18-37 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | 
Link

    |
 23754 | 
Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1525/2100 | Link

| 22603 | MrHide | Intel Core i7 5930K @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4 3000 @ 16 16 16 16 36 2T | EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1500/2003 |
Link
| 21681 | Gohrbi | _i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz_ | _16GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-15-15-35-2T_ | _EGVA GTX 980ti sc __@1252/1753MHz  _| Link
| 21213 |
Eddyloveland      |
6700K @ 4,5 GHZ |32 GB DDR 4 3000 |Zotac GTX 980 Ti 1253/3600|Link
| 21034 | marcuz | i7-5960X @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL15-15-15-35 1T | GTX 980 @ 1574/1953 MHz | Link
| 20611 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 TI @ 1507MHz Boost/1875MHz|Link
| 20071 | True Monkey | i7 4790k @5,7 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 7-12-7-30 1T | GTX 980 Strix @ 1494/2094 | Link
| 19257 | Eddyloveland |i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz |32GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1152/1753 | Link 
| 19012 | Gohrbi | i7 3770k@4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980ti @ 1450/1725MHz | Link
| 18374 | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X@3060 |16GB DDR4@3200 CL 16 16 16 32 2T | 980GTX 4096@1394/1813 | link
    | 18032 | der8auer | 3770K @ 6042 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2544 CL 8-12-8-28 | GTX TITAN @ 1453/1652MHz |link
    | 17879 | PCGHGS | Core i7 4930K @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32 2T | MSI GTX 980 Gaming @ 1512/4001 | Link
| 17854 |DrDave | i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 @ 1550/1928MHz | Link
    | 17598 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650 @ 4,84GHz | 6GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1T | R9 290X @ 1331/1692 | Link
| 17521 | ..::Siles::.. | _i7-4790k @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | GTX 980 @1353/2000MHz (Boost) 1516 MHz | Link_
| 17487 |Eddyloveland |Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz| 32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T| GTX 980 @ 1349/1878| Link
    | 17465 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | GTX 980 @ 1326 boost: 1478 Mhz | Link
    | 16799 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2100 MHz | Link
    | 16640 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-1T | R9-290 VaporX @ 1275/1725 | Link
| 16165 | kroy | Xeon W3680 @ 4,4GHz | 6GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24-1T | GTX 780ti @1375/2000 MHz| Link_
_| 16144 | Bloodhour86 | Core i7 2700k @ 3,5 Ghz | _8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T_ | _GTX 980ti  __@1253/1800MHz _(Boost)/ 1355 MHz|Link
| 15999 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 2133 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @1491/3506 MHz | Link
    | 15988 | Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 780Ti @ 1320/1900 Mhz | Link
    | 15921 | Masterchief79 | i7-3770K@4.8 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2000 9-9-9-24-2T | MSI GTX780 Lightning @ 1430/1667 | Link
    | 15914 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1230/1825 |link
    | 15736 | PauLPanZer | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T| R9 290@x 1200/1450 |link
    | 15725 | HighGrow22 | 4770K @ 4,5 Ghz | Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133 Mhz CL9-11-11-31 | R9-290 @1158/1536 | Link
    | 15700 |noomilicios| 3770k@4,9Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 | R9 290x@1250/1500 | |Link
    | 15665 | pagani-s| i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | Link
| 15576 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz @ 9-10-9-20 2T | Sapphire R9 390 Nitro @ 1151/1670MHz | Link
    | 15185 | PCTOM | i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz | 16GB DDR3 2133 CL 9-11-10-28 1T | GTX TITAN @ 1136/1502 |link
    | 15109 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4.5GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @1585/3506 MHz | Link
    | 15034 |erazor12 | I7 4770K @ 4.6 ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 cl 9-9-9-24 | Sapphire R9 290 tri x @ 1180/1500 Mhz |Link
    | 14932| Majinvegeta20| i7 3770K @ 4,7 Ghz | Corsair 16Gb 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link
    | 14703 | fky2000 | Intel core i7 3770K @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30 2T| AMD R9 290@1150/1450 |link
    | 14614 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1027/1527/1066MHz |link
| 14598 | KempA | i7-5820k @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@2666 CL 15-15-15-35 2T | R9 290x@1000/1250MHz|[URL="http://www.3dmark.com[/email"]/3dm11/9834266]Link[/URL]
    [/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR]| 14585 | Shizuki | I7-4770k @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-11-33-2T | GTX 780TI @ 1106, 1850 | [URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8490737"]Link[/URL]
    | 14544 | fky2000 | Intel core i7 3770K @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30 2T| AMD R9 290@1150/1450 |[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7648446"]link[/URL]
    | 14519 | Playfreake | i7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1292/3600 |[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7178882"]link[/URL]
    | 14506 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX TITAN@1005/1556/1044MHz |[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6102832"]link[/URL]
    | 14431 | JaniZz | Intel I7-3770@4,1GHz | 8GB DDR3 Geil | AMD R9 290X @ 1130/5400| [URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7733666"]link[/URL]
    | 14319 | Gohrbi | i7-3770k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | R9 290x 1100/1250 MHz | [URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8509780"]Link[/URL]
    | 14172 | interpo21| i7-4790K @ 4 GHz | 16GB Ram @ 1600 Mhz 10.0-10-10-30| Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 @ 1300Mhz, boost: 1451 Mhz |[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8830944"]Link[/URL]
    | 14097 | Silverfang| i7 4770k @ 4,1 GHz | 16GiB @ DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780ti 1150 / 1750 |[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7651454"]link[/URL]
    | 14062 | streetjumper16 | i7 2600K@ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | ASUS GTX 780ti @ 1200/1850MHz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/774491d1412167226-ranking-3d-mark-11-3dmark11-performance.jpg"]Link[/URL]
    | 13931 | dailydoseofgaming | Xeon E3 1231v2 @3,8Ghz | Crucial Ballistix Sport 8 Gb 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24| PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ @1100/1400|[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8811162"]Link[/URL]
    | 13886 | crisinmud | E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores) | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX R9 290 BDDE @ 1115/1590MHz | [URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8121685"]Link[/URL]
    | 13763 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1041 Mhz (Boost)/1562 MHz |[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7450819"]link[/URL]
    [COLOR=#000000]| 13730[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] | Matriach | [/COLOR][I]i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz[/I][COLOR=#000000] | [/COLOR][I]16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T[/I][COLOR=#000000] | [/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][COLOR=#000000][COLOR=#000000][I]Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming [/I][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][COLOR=#000000][I]@1152/1753MHz [/I][/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000](Boost)/ 1241 MHz[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]| [URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11141345"]Link[/URL]
[/COLOR]| 13720 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k @ 4,5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1900 CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX780 @ 1200/1502MHz |[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7650509"]link[/URL]
    | 13594 | PCGHGS | i7 4770K @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 6-9-8-24 1T | R9 290X @1000/2500MHz | [URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8309520"]Link[/URL]
    | 13557 | sodelle | Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2 | 16GB DDR3 1600 | R9 290X /1000 /2500 MHZ |[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8480466"]Link[/URL]
    | 13541 | Gohrbi | i7-3770k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | R9 290x 1000/1200 MHz | [URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8506787"]Link[/URL]
    | 13509 | Panzer000 | I7 3770K 4,7 GHZ | 16 GB DDR 3 2000 MHZ 10-10-10-10-28 | GTX 780 @ 993 |[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7736642"]link[/URL]
    | 13445 | vd29 | Intel core i5 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30 2T| AMD R9 290@1150/1450 |[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7584447"]link[/URL]
    | 13388 | SirOli | Intel I7 3930K @ 5200 | 4x2GB DDR3-2400 | Powercolor Radeon HD7970 1400/1800| [URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4757240"]link[/URL]
    | 13213| Panzerfaust | Intel Core i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1250/3430 MHz | [URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7603321"]Link[/URL]
    | 13152 | EC1000 | i7 4770K @ 4.1 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 1T | [email]GTX780@1006/1046|[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8336663"]Link[/URL]
    | 13061 | Djtomcat | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB Corsair DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX Titan @ 1006/3000 link
    | 12964 | LennoxBLN | Xeon E3-1231 v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-30 1T | GTX 970 @ Stock | Link
    | 12902 | M4gic | i5-3570k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-27 | GTX 780 @ 1121/3660MHz |link
    | 12895 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 Mhz/1502 MHz |link
    | 12684 | bfgc | i7 2600k @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1110/3030 MHz |link
    | 12650 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1050MHz(Boost 1089MHz)/1802MHz |link
    | 12565 | X3N05 | i5-3570K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3- 1600 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX 780 @ 1000/1675 | Link
| 12541 | Nickster | I7 3770K @ 4,7 ghz | 16GB-DDR3-2133-CL 10.11.10.28 |Asus Matrix P 7970 @ 1330/1900 |link
    | 12522 | pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link 
| 12339 | DrDave | I7 3770K@4,8Ghz |8GB DDR3 2200 CL 10-11-10-24 | HD 7950 @ 1370/1750MHz |link
| 12225 | s3rious | Core i7 3370k @ 3.800 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 970 @ 1076 MHz / 1216 | Link
| 12100 | Pitbull | Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz | 2x4GB G.Skill 2400 CL10 | GTX 680 @ 1346/3650Mhz| link
    | 12028 | dantheman2406 | I5 2500K @ 4700 | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX680 Superoverclocked @ 1254 / 3150 MHz |link
    | 12002 | atze1979| i7-3770K @ 4.9 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 |GTX 680 @ 1239/1882/1304 | link
    | 11821 | d3x| Intel Core i5-4430 @3GHz | 2x4GB G.Skill DDR3 @2400mhz | GTX 970 @ 1.190 MHz/ 1342 MHz| Link
    | 11816 | Gohrbi | Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1280/1600Mhz |link
    | 11808 | Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1372/3604 Mhz |link
    | 11531 |Tommi1 | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600 9 9-9-27 | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1123 MHz |Link
    | 11523 | Benie | i7-2700k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 770 @ 1200/3750MHz |link
    | 11384 |pagani-s | i7 3770K@ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 Ghz@ 1200/1600MHz | Link
    | 11376 | soldier8415 | i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 1T | HD 7950 @ 1215/1500 MHz | Link
    | 11370 | minicoopers | i7 3770K @4,6GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1600 10-10-10-27 | GTX680 @ 1201/1825/1266 |link
    | 11321 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | i7 2600K @ 4,7GHz | 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1866 Cl 8-8-8-21-1T | XFX 7970GHz Double Dissipation @ 1220/1600MHz |link
    | 11315 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Powercolor HD 7970 V3 @ 1200/1750 MHz|link
    | 11293 | Rani | i7 3770K @4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL8-8-8-24 2T | Radeon HD 7970GHz @ 1280/1600Mhz |link
    | 11202 | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4.7 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil 9-11-10-28-2N |NVidia GTX680 @ 1215/1536 | link
    | 11188 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300MHz |Link
    | 11174 | streetjumper16 | i7- 2600k@5Ghz | 8Gb DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX680@1172/3396/1280MHz |link
    | 11016 | Delight | i5-3570K @ 4.5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 | MSI GTX770@1306/3000 |link
    | 10839 | DZapi | FX-8350 @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 10-12-12-31 | GTX 680 @ 1239/1802MHz |link
    | 10828 | Nighty1991 | i7-4770k @ stock | 8 GB corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz CL9 | Gigabyte GTX770 Windforce 3x OC @stock |link
    | 10797 | xXDrakyXx | i7 4770k @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL-11-11-11-28-1T | GTX 770 @ 1267 MHz (Boost)/ 1803 MHz | Link
    | 10756 | Panzerfaust | Intel Core i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1370/3700 MHz |link
    | 10699 | Sempie | i7 4770 @ Stock | 8Gb DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Sapphire R9 280X vapor-x Tri-X Stock |Link
    | 10661 | Matten1987 | 3930K @ 5Ghz | 4 x 2 GB DDR 3 @ 1600 cl9 | 7970 3GB @ 1257/1934 |link
    | 10655 | Hawky1980 | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,5ghz | 16GB-DDR3-1600Mhz-CL 9.9.9.24 | HD7970@1345/1950Mhz |link
    | 10634 | Panache | i7-3770K @ 4,6Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866Mhz | 1x EVGA GTX 670 FTW @ 1319Mhz |link
    | 10573 | Nyuki | i5-2500k@ 4.9 Ghz | Xms3 1600 7-8-7-20-T1 | Gigabyte 670 OC @ 1357/3687 MHz |link
    | 10564 | chinaquads | i7-3570K @ 4.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28 | GTX 770 @ 1267/3950 mhz| LINK 
    | 10521 | Spitfire2190 | FX 8350 @4,975 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2T | HD 7970 @1200/1650 |link
    | 10421 | crisinmud | I5-4570@3,6Ghz (allCores) | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX R9 280X @ 1160/1625MHz | Link
    | 10403 | Horilein | Intel Core i5-2550K @ 4,8 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-24 1T| HD 7950 @ 1225/1795 |link
    | 10355 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | link
| 10352 | Psyyko0 | 2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 2*4Gb GSkill Ripjawz @ 2133 10-11-10-26-1T | 7970 @ 1265/1700 | link
    | 10341 | FlasherBasher | i7 3930 @ 5GHz | 24GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30 | 1x GTX680 @ 1254/1802 | link
    | 10294 | freakyd84 | I7-2600K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB Patriot @ 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA Geforce GTX 680 @ 1126/1742 |link
    | 10150 | InvisibleMilk | i7 2600K @4,8GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @ 1006/1084/1250 |link
    | 10146 | derredbaron | i5 2500k @ 5,0GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 | GTX 680 @ 1230/3580 |link
    | 10121 | BlackViper59 | i5 2500K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-27 | HD 7950 @ 1250/1550 MHz |link
    | 10109 | Blutrache2oo9 | i5 4570 @ 3,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 770 @ 1307/1775/3549 |Link
    | 10100 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @3,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 670 @1254/3604 MHz ||Link
    | 10071 | Major Fletcher | i5 3570k @ 4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | GeForce GTX 670 AMP @ 1256/1702 Mhz |link
    | 9966 | SaftSpalte |I5 2500 k @ 5000 mhz |8 Gb Corsair Venegance @667 mhz @ 9-9-9-24-34|MSI 7970 GHZ @ 1050 clock @ 1375 Mem | Link
    | 9960 | jeamal | i5-2500K @ 4.2GHz | 8GB GeiL DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | Asus GTX670 OC @ 1254/3004 | link
    | 9953 | Topper_Harley | I7-3770k @ 4.3ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | GTX670 @ 1060/1705 |link
    | 9920 | Stephan79 | i7 2600k @ 4,0Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @Boost 1254 Mhz/3110 MHz |link
    | 9786 | NotAnExit | i7 2600k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 | Zotac Referenz GTX 670 @ 1215/3404 | link
    | 9779 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Gtx 660ti @ 1290/3685MHz |link
    | 9760 | FabulousBK81 | i7 2600k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 | GTX 670 @ 1225/3055| link
    | 9747 | Mrfloppy | Intel I7 870 @ 3,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1750 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX 670 WF3 OC 1267/3454MHz |link
    | 9744 | Daniel9494 | i5 2500k @ 4.9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1180 Core und 1750 Memory |link
    | 9718 | p4n0 | i7 3820 @ 4892MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI HD 7870 @ 1295/1580 | link
    | 9669 | ahe1977 | Intel i5 2500K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1100/3506MHz |link
    | 9627 | Masterbase91 | i5 - 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24 | MSI GTX 670 @ 1102/1555Mhz |link
    | 9598 | BeatBlaster | i5 3570k @ 4,0 | 8 GB DDR3 - 1333 Mhz | 1 x VTX3D HD 7950 V3 3GB 1150/1400 |link
    | 9562 | GuLaScHEiS | i7-920 @ 3700MHz | 6GB DDR3 8-8-8-20 | Zotac GTX 680 AMP! | link
    | 9527 | phoenix771 | I7-2600K @ 3.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | GTX 680 @ 1006/1502/1059 MHz |link
    | 9489 | Horilein | i5 2550k @ 4,2 Ghz | 12GB DDR3 - 1333 Mhz| 1x Radeon HD 7950 @ 1180/1500 Mhz |link
    | 9438 | killer196 | i5-3570k @ 4,35Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX670 @ 1230/1537/3105 |link
    | 9288 | flederfish | intel core i5 2500k @ stock | 8gb DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1196/3506Mhz |link
    | 9252 | toxic27 | E3 1230 V2 @ Stock (max. 3,7GHz) | 8GB DDR3-1600 Cl 9-9-9-24 | ASUS HD7950 V2 @ 1025/1400 |link
    | 9232 | clrokr | i5-3570k @4600MHz, 1370mV | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL11-12-12-28-55 | HD 7950 @ 1200MHz/1450MHz |link
    | 9221 | X3N05 | i5-3570K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3- 1600 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX 760 @ 1185/3600 |link
    | 9130 | $$HardwareKing$$ | i7 2700K @ 4134 Mhz | 16 Gb - DDR3 - 1866 Mhz - CL 11 - 11 - 11 - 28 | Asus Matrix 7970 @1100/1650 |link
    | 9068 | Sonntagsfahrer | FX8120 @ 4,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-36 | HD 7970 @ 1250/1625 MHz |link
    | 9008 | nassa | i5 750 @ 4200MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1092/3654 MHz |link
    | 8918 | Whompter | i5-2500K@ 4,3 Ghz |8GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1300/1650 |link
    | 8786 | ILAN12346 | PhenomII x6 1090T@4GHz | 6GB DDR2 800 CL4-4-4-12 | Sapphire HD7970 @ 1300/1800 (1,25V) |link
    | 8782 | Thallassa | Intel Core i7-860 @ 3,8 ghz| 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-24-2T | Sapphire Radeon HD7870XT Boost @ 1150/1500 | link
    | 8616 | dgcss | Intel i5 2500k @ 3,3 GHz | 4x4 GB Corsair DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Point of View GTX 680 TGT Edition @ 1006/1502 MHz |link
    | 8604 | Markzzman | i5 3450 @ 4100 MHz | GTX 760 @ 1300/ 3550 | 8 GB 1402 CL 8-8-8-24 |link
    | 8580 | Fatalii | Core i7 2600K @ 4,8GHz | Corsair XMS3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 580 SC @ 1000MHz/2000MHz/1250MHz | link
    | 8501 | Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5201 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL 7-10-7-27 1T| GTX 580 @ 980/1960/1050 MHz |link
    | 8470 | WuBomber411 | FX8120 @ 4032MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD 7950 @ 1050/1400MHz |link
    | 8460 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @3,79 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1806 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @1163/3005 MHz |link
    | 8404 | schneiderbernd | i7 2600K @ 5100 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-28 | GTX 580 @ 1002/2004/2351MHz | link
    | 8316 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | FX-8150 @ 4,2Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX670 FTW @ 1084/3105Mhz |link
    | 8288 | Fragles |i7 3930K @ 4400MHz| 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 10-10-10-24 | GTX580 @ 979MHz/1958/2160 |link
    | 8243 | crizzler | i5-3570K @ 4.2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 | HD 7870 @ 1050/1500 |link
    | 8230 | Bulldogge | I5 3570k@4.5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD7870@1210 |link
    | 8193 | KaiserKönig | Intel i5-3570K @ 4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7870 @ 1150/1450 |link
    | 8152 | Soldat0815 | i5-3350P @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | GTX660ti @ 1200/1600 | link
    | 8138 | max00 | i5-2500k @ 3.3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1333 11-9-9-24 | GTX680 @ 1006 /1502 + Turbo |link
    | 8116 | TankCommander | i7-2600K @ 4.9 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1866 9-10-10-24 |GTX 580 @ 939/1878/2100 | link
    | 8073 |veteran | i7 3770K @4000MHz | 16Gb DDR 3-2133 CL 9-11-10-28 | GTX 580 @940/1880/2050 | link
    | 8073 | Shooot3r | Amd Phenom II x6 1090T @4,2mhz | 2*2 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 @ 9-9-9-24 | Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 @ 1120/1575 MHz | link
    | 8061 | Toast mit Mett | i7-2600k @ 3,4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @ 980/1502 |link
    | 8041 | SubLeo | FX8350 @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1912 9-9-9-27 | HD7870 @ 1170/1350 |link
    | 8028 | micha2 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 925/1250 |link
    | 7969 | xSunshin3x | i7-2600k@ 4.6Ghz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 TeamGroupElite 9-9-9-21 | Sapphire Radeon 7870 OC @ 1250/1450 Mhz |link
    | 7949 | bfgc | Intel i7 2600k 4.2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | eVGA GTX 580 SC @ 940/1880/2300 MHz | link
    | 7908 | FabianHD|i5-2500K @ 4,7GHz|8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24|Gigabyte HD 7950 @ 1000/1350 MHz|link
    | 7892 | Donstaudi | Amd Fx 8350 @ 4,3GHZ|8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHZ | Point of View Geforce GTX 660Ti Ultracharged 2Gb @ 1033/1502| link
    | 7884 | hwk | i7 860 @ 4012 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 @ 1450 MHz 9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 990/1980/2300 MHz | link
    | 7854 | DaBlackSheep | i5 4670K @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 760 1071/1215 |Link
    | 7828 | Otep | Intel C2Q 9550 @ 3,825 GHz | 8GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-18 | GTX 670 @ 1006 / 1527 | link
    | 7804 | Legacyy | Core i7-2600k @ 4.5GHz | 8 GB 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2200 | link
    | 7772 | Sempie | i3 2120 @3,3Ghz | 8Gb DDR3 1600 CL9 9-9-24 | Sapphire R9 280X 1000\1500MHz |Link
    | 7653 | Labei01 | i7 2600K @ 4500MHz HT | 8GB DDR3-1600 @ 1866 CL10-09-10-28 | GTX 570 @ 971/1942/2000MHz |link
    | 7652 | Naumo | Core i7 860 @ 3905MHz HT | 4GB DDR3-2000 @ 2133 CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @ 966/1932/2153MHz | link
    | 7607 | Dancel | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 CL10-11-11-25 2T | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2100 MHz |link
    | 7578 | xChristian79 | i5-2500k @ 5 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27 | ATI Radeon HD 7870 @ 1180/1450 MHz |link
    | 7577 |stimpi2k4 | CoreI7 920 4,38GHz | OCZ @ 1333MHz CL7 | EVGA GTX570 @ 1000/2280 |link
    | 7560 | Veteran | i7 Core 920 @ 4200 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 | gtx 580 @ 940/1880/2150 MHz |link
    | 7510 | Danomat | Intel i7 2600k 4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | KFA2 Anarchy GTX 580 @ 951/2304/1902 MHz |link
    | 7471 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4,0GHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-6-6-24 2T | GTX 760 @ 1306/3505 MHz |link
    | 7426 | Paulebaer1979 | FX-8150 @ 4,4Ghz | 32GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9 270 @ 975 Mhz | Link
    | 7387 | Airwolf | Intel I7 2600K @ 4.0Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 580 - @ 860Mhz/1720Mhz/2004Mhz |link
    | 7325| D!str(+)yer | i7-990X @ 4411Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 985/1970/2100 |  link
    | 7314 | oxoViperoxo | Intel Core i7 960 @ 4.200MHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2250MHz |link
    | 7279 | PaulTheBro | i3 3225k 2x3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 ( 9-9-9-24 )| GTX 660 Ti 1.136/3.465 MHz | link
    | 7276 | 1821984 | Intel 2500K @ 5000MHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-24 | GTX 570 @ 940/1880/2100MHz |link
    | 7276 | JonnyB1989 | i7 930 @ 4018 MHz | 6 GiB DDR3-1692 @ 7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 947/1894/2340 | link
    | 7218 | m4soN | i2500k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1250/1800 |link
    | 7086 | Darkstar[GER] | i7-2600k @ 5,4GHz | DDR3 @ 933MHz und CL8-9-8-24-1T | HD6970 @ 1000Mhz | link
    | 7083 | stimpi2k4 | i7-920 @ 4000 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1532Mhz 7-7-7-18 | gtx 570 @ 970/1940/2280MHz | link
    | 7078 | Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 4,2 GHz | 6 DDR3 1603MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 930/1860/2150 | link
    | 7073 | Schmidde | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,104GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1621 8-8-8-24 | GTX570 @ 1000/2000/2050 | link
    | 7044 | power02 |i5 2500K @ 4500 Mhz|16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|EVGA 570 GTX HD SC @ 927/2187 MHZ |link
    | 7033 | Masterchief79 | Intel i7 2600K @ 4715MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570@950/1900/1075MHz | link
    | 7012 | na:L | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,3GHz | 8GB-DDR3-1600MHz-CL 8-9-8-24 | GTX 570@952/1904/2150/1,15V |link
    | 6978 | PCTOM | PII 1090T @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 899/1798/2221MHz | link
    | 6939 | hulkhardy1 | i5 760 @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 | GTX 580 @ 940/1880/2350 | link
    | 6886 | Hübie | i5 2500k @4700MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX580 @962Mhz | link
    | 6886 | Jacke wie Hose | Intel Core i7 2600K@4,6Ghz | 2x4 GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | eVGA GTX570 900/1800/2200 |link
    | 6826 | Pumpi | I7 920 @ 3,99 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1600 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 @ 940/1880/2270 | link 
    | 6799 | Happyplace4190 | Core i7 920 @ 4,1GHz | 6 GB DDR3 @ 1568 7-7-7-21 | GTX 480 @ 945/1890/2175| link
    | 6798 | devon | i7-920 @ 4200Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2400 | link
    | 6753 | th_fn_styles | A8-3870k @ 3,6ghz | 8GB-DDR3-1866Mhz-CL 9.10.9.28 | HD7950 |link
    | 6743 | Meratheus | i7 860 @ 3400 Mhz | 8GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2000 Mhz |link
    | 6729 |Chrisinger | Core i7 870 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3 1456MHz 9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2000MHz | link
    | 6726 | Colonia | i5 2500K @ 5,2 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 870/1740/2056 MHz | link
    | 6644 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 | link
    | 6621 | Apfelkuchen| X6 1090t@4340MHz | 4GB OCZ Platinum @ 1736 7-6-7-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 933/2074 |link
    | 6601 | Schrotti | Core i7-860 @ 4214Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@920/1840/2000 | link
    | 6569 | Celina'sPapa | I7 2600k @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 570 @ 960/1920/2150MHz | link
    | 6556 | HanZzen | AMD Phenom II X6 1045T @ 3645 MHz | G.Skill Ripjaws 540 MHz 6-6-6-15-20 | AMD Radeon HD 7850 @ 1259MHz / 1.375 MHz |link
    | 6537 | Headcrash | i5-2500k@3,3ghz | 8GB G.Skill 1333mhz CL9 | Sapphire HD7870 OC |link
    | 6500 | Portvv | i7 2600K @ 4500 | 4GB @ 1866 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 925/1850/1000 | link
    | 6497 | python 7960 | i7 2600K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 @ 9-9-9-28 | HD 6970 @ 980/1450 MHz |link
    | 6455 | sonicmonkey | Intel i7 2600k 3,8Ghz | 8GB G.Skill Sniper 1600Mhz | Gigabyte gtx 580 |link
    | 6444 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | Q9650@4.0GHz | 8GB DDR2@534 5-5-5-15 | GTX580@901/1802/2203 | link
    | 6347 | Ratty0815 | i7-920 @ 4209MHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 8-8-8-21 | GTX 480 @ 890/1781/1848 | link
    | 6327 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core I5 3570k @ 4577MHz | 8GB DDR3-10700 CL 7-7-7-21 | GTX 560Ti 448 @ 880/1760/2100MHz |link
    | 6306 | Sarge_70 | i7-920 @ 3930MHz | 6GB DDR3-1572 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 869/1738/1906MHz | link
    | 6293 | Jacke wie Hose | i5 2500k @ 4304MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | link
    | 6270 | =LordHelmchen= | Ph II 1090T @ 4220MHz | 8 GB @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 6950/2GB @ 982/1385 |link
    | 6208 | streega | i5 760 @ 4677,3 MHz| 4 GB DDR3 -1700 CL 6-9-6-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 1006/2011/2108 MHz | link
    | 6095 | Bambusbar | AMD PH II X4 965 BE @ 4GHz | 8GB Mushkin Silverline 1333 MHz @ 1406 MHz | ASUS ENGTX480 @ 895 / 1790 / 2000 |link
    | 6037 | Benho2 | i3 3220 @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7850 (1GB) @ 1050/1250MHz |link
    | 5927 | Vaykir| i7 Extreme 980X @ 4,6 GHz | 6GB @ 2000 8-9-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 1065/1300 | link
    | 5862 | dorow | Intel Q6600 @ 4050 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1200 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 950/1100/1900 | link
    | 5827 | TH1984 | Core i7 860 @ 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21 | GTX480 @ 800/1600/2000 | link
    | 5803 | Bruce112| i5 2500K @ 5.00MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/2000MHz |link
    | 5796 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7 920 @ 4200Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600 CL7-7-7-20 | Gtx 470 @ 860/1720/1950 | link
    | 5794 | der Moloch | i7 920 @ 3600MHz | 6GB DDR3-1444 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 798/1596/1903 | link
    | 5771 | Fuzetsu | Core i7 2600K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 825/1999 MHz | link
    | 5761 | SESOFRED | Q9550 @ 3840 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 480 @ 890/1780/2013MHz | link 
    | 5761 | Korfe | i5-760 @ 3.8 Ghz | 12 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | Hd 6970 | link
    | 5714 | Razes | i5 2400 @ stock (3,1GHz) | 8GB DDR3 1333 @7-7-7-20 | Sapphire 6950 2GB @960/1350 MHz | link
    | 5704 | Jackjan | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,7GHz | 3x4GB @ 667MHz | HD 6950 2GB GDRR5 @ GPU 950MHz, Memory 1375 MHz |link
    | 5703 | EGThunder | Core i7 920 @ 3,33GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-8-8-23 | GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950MHz | link
    | 5695 | Redbull0329 | Intel i5 @ 4GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | AMD Radeon HD6950 @ 900/1300 | link
    | 5673 | fac3l3ss | Core i7-920 @ 3,8 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1088 10-14-14-30 | HD 6950 @ 950/1450 MHz | link
    | 5650 | Celina'sPapa | I7860 @ 2800MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 813/1654/2060MHz | link
    | 5644 | debalz | Phenom X6 1100T BE@4000MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@756/1900/1512MHz | link
    | 5619 | moboKiller | A6-3670K@3300,2 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 1025/1400MHz |link
    | 5533 | mmayr | Q9650@4000Mhz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2004Mhz | link
    | 5525 | SchumiGSG9 | Core i7-950 @ 3,2 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 756/1900/1512 | link
    | 5513 | k303 | Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4.29GHz | 2x 2GB DDR2-1010 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 875/2040 | link
    | 5465 | docday | i7-870 @ 2,94GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 CL-9-9-9-24 G.Skill Ripjaws 1333| ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII @ 742/950/1484 MHz | link
    | 5415 | mixxed_up | i5 2500K @ Stock | 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX470 @ 896/1792/2076 MHz | link
    | 5411 | ad_ | Intel i5 2500k @ 4.0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 1000 MHz/2200 MHz |link
    | 5405 | DC1984 | Q9650 @ 4005MHz | 8GB DDR2-1066 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 570 @ 800/1600/1900MHz | link
    | 5393 | sascha-koepke | 2500k@4,9GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX560TI@990/1980/2030MHz | link
    | 5367 | Sickpuppy | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 811/1622/1801 | link
    | 5318 | jules.m | i7-2600k @ 4,43GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1866@1922 CL 9-10-9-27 |1x GTX560Ti@970MHz |link
    | 5311 | cultraider | i5 2500K@ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560Ti @ 1000/2200MHz | link
    | 5306 | Forti | I5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1800 | link
    | 5303 | euihyun2210 | Core i5 760 @ 4012MHz | DDR3-1600 @ 7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1800 | link
    | 5275 | TBF_Avenger | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3808 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX570 @ 752/1924/1504 MHz | link
    | 5189 | HowDee | Q9550 @ 3722MHz | 4 GB DDR2-876 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX570 @ 797 / 1594 / 975 | link
    | 5166 | Basti | I5 2500 K @ 4600 MHz | 8Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24| GTX 560 Ti @ 940/2100 | link
    | 5136 | DrSin | i5 2500K @ 4489Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1866 9-13-13-24 | 5870 @ 975Mhz | link
    | 5113 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,2GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @821/1642/2002MHz | link
    | 5050 | ACDSee | i7-860 @3,41 GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1948 8-9-8-24 @1,5V |HD 5850 @ 990/1170 @1,15V | link
    | 5017 | belle | i5 2500K @ 4000 MHz | 8 GiB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 882/1764/2098 MHz |link
    | 5003 | Prognose Bumm | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 950/1900/2290 MHz | link
    | 4984 | bjoern1982 | i5-2500k @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 lite retail @ 1000/1200 MHz | link
    | 4976 | Rixx | E8400 @ 4500 MHZ | 4 GB DDR2 500 5-5-5-15 | GTX 480 @ 850/1700/950 |link
    | 4957 | Rail | Phenom II 965BE @ 4119 MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 850/1700/2002 | link 
    | 4905 | (AUT)Jazzman | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4002MHz | 4GB DDR-1333 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870 @ 1019/1322 MHz | link
    | 4874 | OverclockingNewbie|Phenom II X6 1090T@3110 MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|HD 6950 1GB@800 MHZ/1250 MHz |link
    | 4857 | esszett | Q9550 @ 3400 MHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 960 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1674 | link 
    | 4847 | Kaki008 | Core i7 950 @ 3,06 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 8-9-8-24 | HD 5850 @ 1000/1200 | link
    | 4778 | davidoff78 | Phenom II X4 955 BE | 4Gb DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1700MHz | link
    | 4668 | totovo | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 980/1348 MHz | link 
    | 4648 | Falco | Phenom X6 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3-833 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 769/900/1538 | link
    | 4623 | Vorax | i5 750 @ 3,0GHz | 6 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | link
    | 4612 | JFF78 | i7 970 @ 3200-3460 | 6 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR 3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | Gainward GTX560 Ti Phantom @ 835/1670/2025 |link
    | 4591 | Outlaw15 | Phenom X6 1090T@3200MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-21 | HD 6950@800/1255/1255MHz | link
    | 4590 | Jan565 | PII 955BE @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2T | HD5850 @ 1000/1300 | link
    | 4587 | Dr@gon18 | Q9550 E0 @ 3900MHz | 8GB DDR2-976MHz CL 5-5-5-18 | HD 5850 @ 920MHz/4900MHz | link
    | 4538 | To_By_B | i7-950 @ 3,7 GHz | 6 GB DDR 3 @ 1602 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 460 @ 880 MHz/1760 MHz / 2050 MHz |link
    | 4509 | Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3700 Mhz | 4GB DDR3 1600 CL 6-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 975/1175 Mhz|link
    | 4503 | Firestriker | Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3400 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | link
    | 4482 | Aer0 | I5-2500k @ 3.3ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 800Mhz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 915 |link
    | 4455 | CrimsoN 2.0 | 2500K @ 4.4GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 CL 9 9 9 21 -1T | GTX 460 @ 1GB @ 900/1800/4100MHz |link
    | 4440 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | link
| 4424 | GoldenMic | i7-870@Stock | 12 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 880/1760/2000 |link
    | 4419 | BautznerSnef | Phenom II 1090BE @ 4014MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-19 | 5870 @ 900/1300 | link
    | 4361 | BIOS-Daddy | Phenom II X6 @ 4214MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 986/1972/2126MHz | link
    | 4334 | Ripcord | Core i5-2500K @ 5089 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 930/1860/2160MHz | link
    | 4324 | Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3700 Mhz | 2GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 975/1175 Mhz | link
    | 4323 | R33p3r | X4 955 BE @ 3800 Mhz | DDR2 800 Geil 800 Mhz 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 750/1500/1674Mhz | link
    | 4297 | ebola | i3 540 @ 4Ghz | Dolphin 1333Mhz @ 1400 und 10-10-10-28 2T | Radeon 5850 @ 953/1300 | link
    | 4262 | NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 2,8GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL7-7-7-20 | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/2004MHz | link
    | 4238 | der_knoben | C2q9550 @3,83GHz | 4GB DDR2 @902MHz CL5 |HD6870 @ 900/1050 |link
    | 4165 | Lubio 07 | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3.76GHz | 4GB DDR3-2100 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 947/1894/2100 | link
    | 4139 | NAui11 |Core i5 760 @ 3.60GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | GTX 460 @ 900/1800/2000MHz | link 
    | 4132 | carsten1975 | Q6600 @ 3,37 | 4GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 | HD 5870 | link
    | 4043 | StoepselEI | i7 2630QM | 8 GB DDR3 PC1333 9 9 9 24 | Ati Readon HD6990m 2 GB @ 830/1150 | link
    | 4020 | Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3000 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 900/1050MHz | link
    | 3851 | Sturmtank | Core I5 750 @ 3,2 Ghz | 4 GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 @ 1700 | GTX 460 @ 840/1680/2000 | link
    |3732 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Gtx470 @ 801/901 |Link
    | 3707 | BigMac81 | Q9550 @ 3,9 GHz | 4GB DDR2 1066@1100 5-5-5-18 | GTX 460@ 800/1600/2000 | link 
    | 3682 | Insecure | Phenom II 955BE @ 3,8GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | GTX460 @ 825/1650/2000 | link
    | 3624 | necavi91 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4GHz | 8GB @ 1600 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX460 @ 810/1620/1000 MHz | link 
    | 3616 | Marauder | Core2Quad Q9400 @ 3,2GHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 CL 5-7-7-19 | GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | link
    | 3554 | Clawhammer | PhenomII X4 B55 BE @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR2-800 5-5-5-5 | GTX 465 @ 607/1214/1603 | link
    | 3553 | Beukertron | Q6600 @ 3600MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 460 @ 800/1600/2000MHz | link 
    | 3290 | redBull87 | Phenom II X4 956 BE @ 3,4Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-24 | HD 6850 775/1000 | link 
    | 2725 | Sempie | i3 2120 @3,3Ghz | 8Gb DDR3 1600 CL9 9-9-24 | HD5770 850/1200 MHz |Link
    | 2696 | Davin's Theorie | Core 2 Duo E8400 @3,6GHz | 4GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 | HD 5770 @ 950/1295 | link
    | 2690 | pagani-s | 7850k @4 Ghz | 8Gb DDR3 2133 CL11 11-11-30 | R7 847/1066 MHz | Link
    | 2659 | HMangels91 | AMD FX6300@4,5GHz | Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB @1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | AMD HD 7750 OC 1GB DDR5 @ 830Mhz |link
    | 2462 | pagani-s | 7850k @ 4,4GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30-2T | R7 @ 720/1066 Mhz | Link
    | 2275 |pagani-s | 6800k @ 4,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30-2T | 8670D @ 1089/1066 Mhz |Link
    | 762 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (1. Januar 2012)

*Performance Ranking** (Overall)*

Platz | Punkte | Nickname | CPU + Takt | Speicher + Takt und Latenzen | Grafikkarte + Takt | Verifikationslink



|
38137|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3xGTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 |Link
| 37640 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | Link
| 30415 | marcuz | i7-5960X @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL15-15-15-35 1T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1518/1953 MHz | Link
| 29719 | freizeitmanager | i7 4960X @ 4.75 Ghz | 32GB DDR3 2666 12-13-13-35 | 3x EVGA Titan Black@1210/3500 |Link
| 29186 | D-zibel | i7-4930k @ 4.8GHz  | 32GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 | 3x GTX Titan @ 1110/3250MHz|Link
| 28808 | MrHide | _i7-6700K @ 4,7GHz_ | _32GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36-2T_ | 2x_ GTX 980ti __@1555/1753MHz _(Boost)/ 1231 MHz| Link
| 28426 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,25GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1150/1296 |link
| 26808 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | Link
| 26141 | Schrotti | i7-5930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 15-15-15-28 2T | 2x GTX 980  @ 1456 Mhz | Link
| 25853 | ujmoskito | P25853 | i7 3960X @ 4000MHz | 3x EVGA GTX780 SC  ACX @ 980/1020MHz  |link
| 25789 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 4,8GHz | 8GiB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27  2t | 4x HD7970 @ 1010/1500  |link
| 25330 | PitBull | i7 5960x @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 - 16-16-16-35 CR2 | KFA2 GTX 980TI @ 1509/2153 | Link
| 25329 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2800 CL 18-18-18-37 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | Link

| 24690 | True Monkey | i7 4790k @5,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800MHz CL 11-13-13-35 1T | GTX 970 SLI @ 1456/1858 | Link
| 24509 | Eddy83 | i7 4930K @3,9 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 2133 9-11-10-28 2T | 2x GTX 980 @1367/3506 MHz|Link
| 24414 | D-zibel | i7-4930K @ 4.8 GHz | 32GB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-27 | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1110/3200 mhz|Link
| 24183 | SirOli | I7-3930K @ 5200 |8GB DDR3 2400 9-11-9-24 | Powercolor Radeon 7970 Trifire @ 1300/1600|link
| 23754 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1525/2100 | Link
| 23712 | D-zibel | i7-3930k @ 5.0GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 |2x GTX Titan @ 1110/3100MHz |link

| 23618 | ostfront | i7-4960X @ 4,5GHz | 64GB DDR4-2133MHz CL9-11-11-31 | 2x R9 290x @ 1100/1400 MHz|Link
| 23443 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28  1T  | 2x GTX 780 Ti   @ 1320/4000 MHz | Link
| 23348 | elsihenne | i7-990X @ 4.805 GHz | 24GB DDR3 @ 1848 8-10-9-22 |  2x GTX 690 @ 1062/3525  |link

| 22713 | schneiderbernd | i7 4790K@4.5Ghz |Gskill Ripjaws X  8 Gb 2133 Mhz CL9 11-9-25|2x GTX780Ti @1169/1925|Link

| 22603 | MrHide | Intel Core i7 5930K @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4 3000 @  16 16 16 16 36 2T | EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1500/2003 *|*
Link
| 22567 | True Monkey | i7-4960x @ 4800Mhz | 8 GB Corsair Dominator 2133 MHz CL10 | Titan SLI @1031/1751|link
| 21681 | Gohrbi | _i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz_ | _16GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-15-15-35-2T_ | _EGVA GTX 980ti sc __@1252/1753MHz  _| Link
| 21213 | Eddyloveland| 6700K @ 4,5 GHZ |32 GB DDR 4 3000 15-17-15-35 |Zotac GTX 980 Ti 1253/3600|Link
| 21034 | marcuz | i7-5960X @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL15-15-15-35 1T | GTX 980 @ 1574/1953 MHz | Link
| 20806 | 1C3M4N | Intel 5960X@4,4 | 32GB DDR4 @ Ram @15-17-17-35 2T |  x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656 | Link
| 20611 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB   DDR3-2133MHz CL    9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 TI  @ 1507MHz /1875MHz|Link
| 20092 | Ostfront | i7-3960X @ 4,7GHz | 64 GB DDR3 2133 9-11-11-31 | 2 x Sapphire HD7970 Toxic 6GB 1250/1650 | Link
| 20071 | True Monkey | i7 4790k @5,7 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 7-12-7-30 1T | GTX 980 Strix @ 1494/2094 | Link
| 19617 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @ 4500 MHz | 32 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 863/1502 |link
| 19583 | Flasherbasher | i7 3820 @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL  10-10-10-30 | 4x GTX 680 @ Stock  |link
| 19257 | Eddyloveland  |i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz |32GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1152/1753 | Link 
| 19220 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T| 2x GTX 680  @ 1280/3400 | Link
| 19012 | Gohrbi | i7 3770k@4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980ti @ 1450/1725MHz | Link
| 19009 | SoF | Intel Core-i7 3960X @ 5074 MHZ | 4x 2GB DDR3  @ 7-10-7-28-98 1067 MHZ | 3x     GTX580 @  946/1892/1089|link
| 18459 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3930k @ 4,9GHz | 16GiB @ 2133 MHz 9-11-9-27  2t | 2x ASUS HD7970 @ 1125MHz GPU  |link
| 18374 | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X@3060 | 16GB DDR4@3200 CL 16 16 16 32 2T | 980GTX 4096@1394/1813 | link
| 18310 | ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 4x GTX 580 @ 790 MHz/2004 MHz |  link

| 18237 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 12-14-14-35 2T | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1150/3600 | Link
| 18032 | der8auer | 3770K @ 6042 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2544 CL 8-12-8-28 | GTX  TITAN @ 1453/1652MHz  |link
| 17963 | Brez$$z | i7 3770k @ 4,87 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 2133 Mhz 9-11-10-30 | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1300/1575 Mhz |link
| 17879 | PCGHGS | Core i7 4930K @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32 2T | MSI GTX 980 Gaming @ 1512/4001 | Link
| 17854 | DrDave | i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 @ 1550/1928MHz | Link 
| 17733 | MoDeM | i7 3770k @ 4,6Ghz    | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz@2400Mhz CL  10-12-11-30 2T | 2x GTX680 @ 1239/3424  |link
| 17598 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650 @ 4,84GHz | 6GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1T | R9 290X @ 1331/1692 | Link

| 17521 | ..::Siles::.. | _i7-4790k @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | GTX 980 @1353/2000MHz (Boost) 1516 MHz | Link_
| 17513 | Minutourus | i5-4670K@4.5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 2400 11-12-12-25-1T | 2xSapphire R9-290 Vapor-X Tri/OC@1060/1600|Link

| 17487 | Eddyloveland| Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz |32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T| GTX 980 @ 1349/1878 |Link
| 
17465 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | GTX 980  @ 1326 boost: 1478 Mhz | Link
| 17289 | Bagster | i7 3770K @ 4,3 Ghz (1,130V) | 8GB 1866Mhz  Cl.9-10-9-27 | 2x Gigabyte GTX 680 OC Windforce 3x @ 1250Mhz |link

| 16799 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL    11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti  @ 1350/2100 MHz | Link
| 16710 | xTc | Intel Core i7-3930K @ 4.7 GHz | 16 GiByte DDR3-2133  CL9-11-10-27  | 2x Radeon HD 7950 @ 1.230/3.200 MHz   |link

| 16640 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-1T | R9-290 VaporX @ 1275/1725 | Link
| 16208 | Quotient| i7-4790K@ 4,0/4,6GHz(Turbo) |16GB DDR3 @2400MHz CL10-12-12-31 2T| GTX980@1190/1753MHz| Link
| 16166 | shorty1990 | Intel core i5 3570k@4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 9-10-9-24 | 2x GTX 680 @ 1.201/1880/3042MHz |link

| 16165 | kroy | Xeon W3680 @ 4,4GHz | 6GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24-1T | GTX 780ti @1375/2000 MHz| Link
| 16144 | Bloodhour86 | Core i7 2700k @ 3,5 Ghz | _8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T_ | _GTX 980ti  __@1253/1800MHz _(Boost)/ 1355 MHz|Link
| 16103 | ZÜNDELholz | Intel Core i7 980x @ 4567MHz | 6GB DDR3-1667 CL 6-6-6-18 | 3xGTX 480 @ 893/1766/2050MHz |link
| 16059 | janaiky | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4,3 GHz | 2x8 GB DDR3  1600 10-10-10-27 1T | 2x GTX 670  @ 1170    (-1262) / 1800 |link

| 15999 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 2133 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @1491/3506 MHz | Link
| 15988 | Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 780Ti @ 1320/1900 Mhz | Link
| 15984 | Yamo | i7 980-x @4281 MHz| 12 GB Gskill @ 890 -9-9-9-28 | 3x GTX 580 @ 930/2100 |link

| 15921 | Masterchief79 | i7-3770K@4.8 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2000 9-9-9-24-2T | MSI GTX780 Lightning @ 1430/1667 | Link

| 15914  | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1230/1825 |link
| 15821 | widder0815 | i7 2600k @ 4.6GHz | 4GB DDR3 1067mhz 9-10-9-28 | 3xGTX570 @ 930/1860/2000 | link

| 15736  | PauLPanZer | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T| R9 290@x 1200/1450 |link

| 15725 | HighGrow22 | 4770K @ 4,5 Ghz | Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133 Mhz CL9-11-11-31 | R9-290 @1158/1536 | Link
| 15700 |noomilicios| 3770k@4,9Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 | R9 290x@1250/1500 | |Link
| 15665 | pagani-s| i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 980  @ 1203/1800 | Link
| 15576 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz @ 9-10-9-20 2T | Sapphire R9 390 Nitro @ 1151/1670MHz | Link
| 15199 | Naix | I7 3770K@4,4Ghz |8GB DDR 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |2X Gigabyte  GTX 670 @ 1215/1502Mhz |link

| 15185 | PCTOM | i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz | 16GB DDR3 2133 CL 9-11-10-28 1T |  GTX TITAN @ 1136/1502  |link
| 15173 | thegamble | I7@4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 590 @  691/1342/1855MHz | link
| 15109 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4.5GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @1585/3506 MHz | Link
| 15085 | smoky-jo | Core i7 x990 EE @ 4.3 Ghz | 3x 4GB DDR3 @ 1997Mhz 9-9-9-28 | 2x GTX 590 @ 630Mhz/1260Mhz/1728Mhz | link

| 15034 |erazor12 | I7 4770K @ 4.6 ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 cl 9-9-9-24 | Sapphire R9 290 tri x @ 1180/1500 Mhz |Link
| 14946 | Wa1lock | I7-980X @ 4,45 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2053 CL 10-10-10-27 |  HD 7970 CF @ 1130/1700 MHz |  link

| 14932| Majinvegeta20| i7 3770K @ 4,7 Ghz | Corsair 16Gb 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link
 | 14703 | fky2000 | Intel core i7 3770K @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL  11-12-11-30 2T| AMD R9 290@1150/1450  |link

| 14614 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1027/1527/1066MHz  |link

| 14598 | KempA | i7-5820k @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB  DDR4-3000MHz@2666 CL 15-15-15-35 2T | R9 290x@1000/1250MHz| Link
| 14585 | Shizuki | I7-4770k @ 4,2GHz | 16GB  DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-11-33-2T | GTX 780TI @ 1106, 1850 |  link
| 14544 | fky2000 | Intel core i7 3770K @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30 2T| AMD R9 290@1150/1450 |link
| 14519 | Playfreake | i7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL  9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1292/3600  |link
| 14506 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX TITAN@1005/1556/1044MHz |link

| 14378 | Cook2211 | i7 3960X @ 4.75GHz | 16GB RAM @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x  ASUS GTX580 DCII @ 940/1880/2004 |  link
| 14431 | JaniZz | Intel I7-3770@4,1GHz | 8GB DDR3 Geil | AMD R9 290X @ 1130/5400| link

| 14319 | Gohrbi | i7-3770k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | R9 290x 1100/1250 MHz | Link
| 14312 | Kusarr | i5-3570k @ 4,4Ghz | 16GB  DDR3 1600Mhz Latenz: CL9-9-9-24 | 2x ASUS GTX670 DC2T @1137/1502 |Link

| 14220 | CaptainStuhlgang | Intel Xeon 1230v3 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1686MHz CL 10-11-11-30 2T | 2x Asus GTX 670 @ 980Mhz/915MHz |Link
|
 14172| interpo21| i7-4790K @ 4 GHz | 16GB Ram @ 1600 Mhz 10.0-10-10-30| Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 @ 1300Mhz, boost: 1451 Mhz |Link
| 14097 | Silverfang| i7 4770k @ 4,1 GHz | 16GiB @ DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780ti 1150 / 1750 |link

| 14062 | 
streetjumper16 | i7 2600K@ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | ASUS GTX 780ti @ 1200/1850MHz |  Link

| 13931| dailydoseofgaming | Xeon E3 1231v2 @3,8Ghz |  Crucial Ballistix  Sport 8 Gb 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24| PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ @1100/1400|Link
| 13886 | crisinmud | E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores) | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX R9 290 BDDE @ 1115/1590MHz | Link
| 13880 | Agr9550 | i7 980X@ 3,6GHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x  Radeon HD 7970 @ 1050/1425MHz  |link
| 13876 | Pumpi | I7 2600K@5,1Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-12-11-28 | 2xGTX580@1002/2142 | link

| 13763 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1041 Mhz (Boost)/1562 MHz |link
| 13730 | Matriach | _i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz_ | _16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T_ | _Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming __@1152/1753MHz _(Boost)/ 1241 MHz| Link
| 13720 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k @ 4,5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1900 CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX780 @ 1200/1502MHz |link
| 13594 | PCGHGS | i7 4770K @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 6-9-8-24 1T | R9 290X @1000/2500MHz | Link
|
 13557 | sodelle | Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2 | 16GB DDR3 1600 | R9 290X /1000 /2500 MHZ| Link

| 13520 | UHJJ36 | 2600k@5400MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 8-9-8-24 | 2x GTX  580 @ 910/1820/2052 |link

| 13509 | Panzer000 | I7 3770K 4,7 GHZ  | 16 GB DDR 3 2000 MHZ 10-10-10-10-28 | GTX 780 @ 993 |link
| 13506 | xxsoulxx | I7-920 @ 4,00Ghz | 12GB DDR3 1532 9-9-9-24 | 2x 6990 @ 980/1400 | link

| 13445 | vd29 | Intel core i5 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30 2T| AMD R9 290@1150/1450 |link
| 13414 | McZonk | i7 2600K @ 5.0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24-1T |  2x GTX580 @ 950/1900/2050 |  link

| 13388 | SirOli | Intel I7 3930K @ 5200 | 4x2GB DDR3-2400 | Powercolor Radeon HD7970 1400/1800| link

| 13213 | Panzerfaust | Intel Core i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz  | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1250/3430 MHz   | Link
| 13152 | EC1000 | i7 4770K @ 4.1 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX780@1006/1046|[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8336663"]Link[/URL]
| 13061 | Djtomcat | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB Corsair DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX Titan @ 1006/3000| link
| 12995 | tomas2| i7-2600k@4.4GHZ | 8GB G.Skill 1866mhz CL9 | 2x Zotac GTX580 SLI  @950/1900MHz  |link

| 12964 | LennoxBLN | Xeon E3-1231 v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-30 1T | GTX 970  @ Stock | Link
| 12902 | M4gic | i5-3570k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-27 | GTX 780 @  1121/3660MHz |link
| 12895 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 Mhz/1502 MHz |link
| 12865 | TECHZ77 | i7 3770k @ 3,50 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | Geforce GTX 690@ 915/1502/ |link

| 12684 | bfgc | i7 2600k @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1110/3030 MHz |link

| 12650 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1050MHz(Boost 1089MHz)/1802MHz |link
| 12565 | X3N05 | i5-3570K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3- 1600 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX 780 @ 1000/1675 | Link
| 12546 | PsychoQeeny | i7 2600k @ 4500 | 4gb DDR3-2133 cl9-10-9-28 | 2x gtx570 @ 963/1925/2100 | link

| 12541 | Nickster | I7 3770K @ 4,7 ghz | 16GB-DDR3-2133-CL 10.11.10.28  |Asus Matrix P 7970 @ 1330/1900  |link
| 12522 | pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link 
| 12441 | Kroy | i5-2500K @ 4.7GHz | 8GB Corsair DDR3-1866 10-10-10-24 | 2x GTX580 @ 950/2200 | link
| 12398 | bjuderas | i7 2600K @ 5GHz | 4 GB @ 1866 7-9-7-24 | 2x GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2100 | link

| 12339 | DrDave | I7 3770K@4,8Ghz |8GB DDR3 2200 CL 10-11-10-24 | HD 7950 @ 1370/1750MHz |link

| 12225 | s3rious | Core i7 3370k @ 3.800 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 970 @ 1076 MHz / 1216 | Link
| 12100 | Pitbull | Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz | 2x4GB G.Skill 2400  CL10 | GTX 680 @ 1346/3650Mhz|  link
| 12028 | dantheman2406 | I5 2500K @ 4700 | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 |  Gigabyte GTX680 Superoverclocked @ 1254 / 3150 MHz  |link
| 12002 | atze1979| i7-3770K @ 4.9 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 |GTX 680 @ 1239/1882/1304 | link
| 11821 | d3x| Intel Core i5-4430 @3GHz | 2x4GB  G.Skill DDR3 @2400mhz | GTX 970 @ 1.190 MHz/ 1342 MHz|Link
| 11816 | Gohrbi | Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1280/1600Mhz |link
| 11808 | Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1372/3604 Mhz |link
| 11800 | C0d3ma5t3r | I7-940 @ 3886MHz | 6 GB DDR3 Mushkin 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2 x MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II @ 900/2160 |link

| 11531 |Tommi1 | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600   9 9-9-27 | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1123 MHz |Link
| 11523 | Benie | i7-2700k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 770 @  1200/3750MHz |link
| 11518 | Playa | i7 2600K @ 5,7 GHz | 8 GB @ 2133 10-12-12-31 | 2x GTX  470 @ 830/1660/1931 |  link
| 11403 | Happyplace4190 | I7920 @ 4176MHz | 6GB DDR3-667 CL 8-8-8-24 | 2x GTX 480 @ 950/1900/2222MHz | link
| 11393 | Vaykir | i7-3770K @ 4700MHz | 8GB GSkill TridentX @ 2400MHz 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 680 @ 1275/1753 |link

| 11384 |pagani-s | i7 3770K@ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 Ghz@ 1200/1600MHz | Link
| 
11376  | soldier8415  |  i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz  |  8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 1T  |  HD 7950 @ 1215/1500 MHz  | Link
| 11370 | minicoopers | i7 3770K @4,6GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1600 10-10-10-27 |  GTX680 @ 1201/1825/1266  |link
| 11321 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | i7 2600K @ 4,7GHz | 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3     1866 Cl 8-8-8-21-1T | XFX 7970GHz  @ 1220/1600MHz |link
| 11315 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |  Powercolor HD 7970 V3 @ 1200/1750  MHz|link
| 11293 | Rani | i7 3770K @4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600  CL8-8-8-24 2T |  Radeon HD 7970GHz @ 1280/1600Mhz  |link
| 11263 | Cyris | E5-2687w @ 3.6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-31 | Radeon HD 6990 @ 930/1300MHz |link

| 11202 | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4.7 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil 9-11-10-28-2N |NVidia GTX680 @ 1215/1536 | link
| 11188 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300MHz |Link
| 11174 | streetjumper16 | i7- 2600k@5Ghz | 8Gb DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX680@1172/3396/1280MHz |link
| 11135 | Dark-Blood | i7 930 @ 4,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1334 CL9-9-9-27 |  2xGTX 470 @ 900/1800/1674MHz  |link

| 11016 | Delight | i5-3570K @ 4.5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 | MSI GTX770@1306/3000 |link
| 11014 | paxpl | i7 870 @ 4423 MHz| 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz @ 7-8-7-20 @ 1,65V  | 2x GTX480 @ 878/1756/2070 MHz                     |link

| 10839 | DZapi | FX-8350 @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 10-12-12-31 | GTX  680 @ 1239/1802MHz |link
| 10828 | Nighty1991 | i7-4770k @ stock | 8 GB corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz CL9 | Gigabyte GTX770 Windforce 3x OC @stock |link

| 10797 | xXDrakyXx | i7 4770k @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL-11-11-11-28-1T  | GTX 770 @ 1267 MHz (Boost)/ 1803 MHz | Link
| 10756 | Panzerfaust | Intel Core i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz  | 8 GB DDR3-1333  CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1370/3700 MHz    |link

| 10699 | Sempie | i7 4770 @ Stock | 8Gb DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Sapphire R9 280X vapor-x Tri-X Stock |Link
| 10661 | Matten1987 | 3930K @ 5Ghz | 4 x 2 GB DDR 3 @ 1600 cl9 | 7970  3GB @ 1257/1934  |link
| 10655 | Hawky1980 | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,5ghz | 16GB-DDR3-1600Mhz-CL 9.9.9.24 | HD7970@1345/1950Mhz |link
| 10634 | Panache | i7-3770K @ 4,6Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866Mhz | 1x EVGA GTX 670 FTW @ 1319Mhz |link 
| 10573 | Nyuki | i5-2500k@ 4.9 Ghz | Xms3 1600 7-8-7-20-T1 | Gigabyte 670 OC @ 1357/3687 MHz                     |link
| 10564 | chinaquads | i7-3570K @ 4.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28 |  GTX 770 @ 1267/3950 mhz| LINK                     
| 10521 | Spitfire2190 | FX 8350 @4,975 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL  10-12-11-30 2T | HD 7970 @1200/1650  |link
| 10508 | sylarnbg | Core i7 930 @ 4000MHz | 6 GB DDR3-1523 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 SLI @ 825/ 2000 | link

| 10421 | crisinmud | I5-4570@3,6Ghz (allCores) | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX R9 280X @ 1160/1625MHz | Link
| 10403  | Horilein | Intel Core i5-2550K @ 4,8 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-24 1T| HD 7950 @ 1225/1795 |link
| 10365 | HeinzNeu | Xeon W3565@4246 | 6 GB G.Skill DDR3 1.930 MHz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6990@ 950/1375MHz |  link

| 10355 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | link
| 10352 | Psyyko0 | 2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 2*4Gb GSkill Ripjawz @ 2133 10-11-10-26-1T | 7970 @ 1265/1700 | link
| 10341 | FlasherBasher  | i7 3930 @ 5GHz  | 24GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30 | 1x GTX680 @ 1254/1802 | link

| 10294 | freakyd84 | I7-2600K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB Patriot @ 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA Geforce GTX 680 @ 1126/1742 |link
| 10253 | sodelle | I5-2500k @ 3.3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 | 2x GTX 570  @786/1572/2100 | link

| 10150 | InvisibleMilk | i7 2600K @4,8GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @ 1006/1084/1250 |link
| 10146 | derredbaron | i5 2500k @ 5,0GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 |  GTX 680 @ 1230/3580  |link
| 10121 | BlackViper59 | i5 2500K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-27 | HD 7950 @ 1250/1550 MHz |link
| 10109 | Blutrache2oo9 | i5 4570 @ 3,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 770 @ 1307/1775/3549 |Link
| 10100 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @3,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 670 @1254/3604 MHz ||Link

| 10071 | Major Fletcher | i5 3570k @ 4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | GeForce GTX 670 AMP  @ 1256/1702 Mhz |link
| 10014 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7 2600k@4,5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 1866  CL9-10-9-28 | 2x GTX560Ti@ 1000/2000/2200 |link

| 9966 | SaftSpalte |I5 2500 k @ 5000 mhz |8 Gb Corsair Venegance @667 mhz @ 9-9-9-24-34|MSI 7970 GHZ @ 1050 clock @ 1375 Mem | Link
| 9960 | jeamal | i5-2500K @ 4.2GHz | 8GB GeiL DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24  | Asus GTX670 OC @ 1254/3004  | link
| 9953 | Topper_Harley | I7-3770k @ 4.3ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz  9-9-9-24 | GTX670 @ 1060/1705  |link
| 9920 | Stephan79 | i7 2600k @ 4,0Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX  670 @Boost 1254 Mhz/3110 MHz  |link 
| 9786 | NotAnExit | i7 2600k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 | Zotac Referenz GTX 670 @ 1215/3404 | link
| 9779 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  1T | Gtx 660ti @ 1290/3685MHz  |link 
| 9760 | FabulousBK81 | i7 2600k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 | GTX 670 @ 1225/3055| link
| 9747 | Mrfloppy | Intel I7 870 @ 3,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1750 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX 670 WF3 OC 1267/3454MHz |link 
| 9744 | Daniel9494 | i5 2500k @ 4.9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1180 Core und 1750 Memory |link
| 9718 | p4n0 | i7 3820 @ 4892MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI HD 7870 @ 1295/1580 | link
| 9672 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7 920 @ 4400Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20 |2x GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1950 | link

| 9669 | ahe1977 | Intel i5 2500K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |  GTX 680 @ 1100/3506MHz |link
| 9627 | Masterbase91 | i5 - 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24 | MSI GTX 670 @ 1102/1555Mhz |link
| 9598 | BeatBlaster | i5 3570k @ 4,0 | 8 GB DDR3 - 1333 Mhz  | 1 x VTX3D HD 7950 V3 3GB 1150/1400 |link
| 9562 | GuLaScHEiS | i7-920 @ 3700MHz | 6GB DDR3 8-8-8-20 | Zotac GTX 680 AMP! | link
| 9527 | phoenix771 | I7-2600K @ 3.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | GTX 680 @ 1006/1502/1059 MHz |link
| 9489 | Horilein | i5 2550k @ 4,2 Ghz | 12GB DDR3 - 1333 Mhz| 1x Radeon HD 7950 @ 1180/1500 Mhz |link
| 9479 | Vti | Core i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 6970 @ 895/1450 MHz | link

| 9438 | killer196 | i5-3570k @ 4,35Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |  Gigabyte GTX670 @ 1230/1537/3105  |link
| 9372 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,5GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @835/1670/2002MHz | link
| 9301 | Boti261980 | Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 3,4GHz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066 CL5-7-7-24 | 2x GTX580 @ 850/2037 | link

| 9288 | flederfish | intel core i5 2500k @ stock | 8gb DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1196/3506Mhz  |link
| 9252 | toxic27 | E3 1230 V2 @ Stock (max. 3,7GHz) | 8GB DDR3-1600 Cl 9-9-9-24 | ASUS HD7950 V2 @ 1025/1400 |link
| 9232 | clrokr | i5-3570k @4600MHz, 1370mV | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL11-12-12-28-55 | HD 7950 @ 1200MHz/1450MHz |link
| 9228 | Icz3ron3 | i7 2600K @4,8MHZ | 8GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28 | GTX 590 @613/855/1225 | link

| 9221 | X3N05 | i5-3570K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3- 1600 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX 760 @ 1185/3600 |link
| 9198 | Rixx | Intel Q9650 @ 4004 MHz | 8 GB DDR2 1068 CL 5-5-5-15 | 2 x  GTX 480 @ 865/1730/2025 MHz |  link

| 9130 | $$HardwareKing$$  | i7 2700K @ 4134 Mhz  |   16 Gb - DDR3 - 1866    Mhz - CL 11 - 11 - 11 - 28 | Asus Matrix 7970  @1100/1650 |link
| 9068 | Sonntagsfahrer | FX8120 @ 4,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-36  | HD 7970 @ 1250/1625 MHz  |link
| 9008 | nassa | i5 750 @ 4200MHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1092/3654 MHz |link
| 8969 | loltheripper | Phenom II x6 1100t @ 4,3GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24-1T | 2x Radeon 6970 @ 935/1400 Mhz |link
| 8933 | Communicator | Core i7 860 @ 4.2Ghz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz | link

| 8918 | Whompter | i5-2500K@ 4,3 Ghz |8GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1300/1650 |link

| 8786 | ILAN12346 | PhenomII x6 1090T@4GHz | 6GB DDR2 800 CL4-4-4-12 |  Sapphire HD7970 @ 1300/1800 (1,25V)  |link
| 8782 | Thallassa | Intel Core i7-860 @ 3,8 ghz| 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-24-2T | Sapphire Radeon HD7870XT Boost @ 1150/1500 | link
| 8616 | dgcss | Intel i5 2500k @ 3,3 GHz | 4x4 GB Corsair DDR3 1600 CL      9-9-9-24-2T | Point of View GTX 680 TGT Edition @ 1006/1502 MHz  |link
| 8604 | Markzzman | i5 3450 @ 4100 MHz | GTX 760 @ 1300/ 3550 | 8 GB  1402 CL 8-8-8-24 |link
| 8580 | Fatalii | Core i7 2600K @ 4,8GHz | Corsair XMS3 1600MHz  9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 580 SC @ 1000MHz/2000MHz/1250M
Hz |  link
| 8510 | kmf | QX9770 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24 | 2x GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1780 | link

| 8501 | Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5201 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL  7-10-7-27 1T| GTX 580 @ 980/1960/1050 MHz  |link
| 8470 | WuBomber411 | FX8120 @ 4032MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD 7950 @ 1050/1400MHz |link
| 8460 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @3,79 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1806 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @1163/3005 MHz |link
| 8404 | schneiderbernd | i7 2600K @ 5100 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL  9-11-9-28 | GTX 580 @ 1002/2004/2351MHz |  link
| 8360 | sepei | i7 920 @ 4000MHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x HD5870 @ 925/1260MHz | link
| 8332 | Forti | i5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX470 750/1500/1674 | link

| 8316 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | FX-8150 @ 4,2Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX670 FTW @ 1084/3105Mhz |link
| 8288 | Fragles |i7 3930K @ 4400MHz| 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 10-10-10-24 | GTX580 @ 979MHz/1958/2160 |link
| 8248 | evosociety | Intel i7 940 @ 3,6GHz| 12GB DDR-1333 CL 7-7-7-24  |2x HD 5850 @ 900/1250 |  link

| 8243 | crizzler | i5-3570K @ 4.2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 | HD 7870 @ 1050/1500 |link
| 8230 | Bulldogge | I5 3570k@4.5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |  HD7870@1210 |link
| 8193 | KaiserKönig | Intel i5-3570K @ 4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7870 @ 1150/1450 |link
| 8152 | Soldat0815 | i5-3350P @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | GTX660ti @ 1200/1600 | link
| 8138 | max00 | i5-2500k @ 3.3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1333 11-9-9-24 | GTX680  @ 1006 /1502 + Turbo |link
| 8127 | dome33| Intel I7 920 @ 3456 Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1066 7-7-7-18 | GTX 470 SLI @ 607/1215 | link 

|  8116 | TankCommander | i7-2600K @ 4.9 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1866 9-10-10-24  |GTX 580 @ 939/1878/2100 | link
| 8083 | Tom-911 | Xeon W3520 @ 4158MHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2x HD 5870 @ 900/1250 | link

| 8073 |veteran | i7 3770K @4000MHz | 16Gb DDR 3-2133 CL 9-11-10-28 | GTX 580 @940/1880/2050 | link
| 8073 | Shooot3r | Amd Phenom II x6 1090T @4,2mhz | 2*2 GB Corsair     Dominator 1600 @  9-9-9-24 | Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 @ 1120/1575 MHz | link
| 8061 | Toast mit Mett | i7-2600k @ 3,4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @ 980/1502 |link
| 8041 | SubLeo | FX8350 @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1912 9-9-9-27 | HD7870 @ 1170/1350 |link
|  8028 | micha2 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | HD 7950 @ 925/1250  |link
| 7969 | xSunshin3x | i7-2600k@ 4.6Ghz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 TeamGroupElite  9-9-9-21 | Sapphire Radeon 7870 OC @ 1250/1450 Mhz  |link
| 7949 | bfgc | Intel i7 2600k 4.2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | eVGA  GTX 580 SC @ 940/1880/2300 MHz |  link
| 7908 | FabianHD|i5-2500K @ 4,7GHz|8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24|Gigabyte HD  7950 @ 1000/1350 MHz|link
| 7892 | Donstaudi | Amd Fx 8350 @ 4,3GHZ|8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHZ | Point of  View Geforce GTX 660Ti Ultracharged 2Gb @ 1033/1502|  link
| 7886 | melz | Phenom II X6 @ 3800 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 2T |  Radeon HD 5970 @ 940/2400 MHz  |link

| 7884 | hwk | i7 860 @ 4012 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 @ 1450 MHz 9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 990/1980/2300 MHz | link 
| 7854 | DaBlackSheep | i5 4670K @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 |   GTX 760 1071/1215 |Link
| 7836 | Stingray93 | Core i7 965XE @ 4009,8Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1600 8-8-8-21|2x HD5870 @ Stock | link

| 7828 | Otep | Intel C2Q 9550 @ 3,825 GHz | 8GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-18 | GTX 670 @ 1006 / 1527 | link
 | 7804 | Legacyy | Core i7-2600k @ 4.5GHz | 8 GB 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2200 | link
| 7801 | Ossus | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,724GHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2xHD 6970 @ 890/1375 MHz | link

| 7772 | Sempie | i3 2120 @3,3Ghz | 8Gb DDR3 1600 CL9 9-9-24 | Sapphire R9 280X 1000\1500MHz |Link
| 7653 | Labei01 | i7 2600K @ 4500MHz HT | 8GB DDR3-1600 @ 1866  CL10-09-10-28  | GTX 570 @ 971/1942/2000MHz  |link
| 7652 | Naumo | Core i7 860 @ 3905MHz HT | 4GB DDR3-2000 @ 2133 CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @ 966/1932/2153MHz | link
| 7607 | Dancel | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 CL10-11-11-25 2T | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2100 MHz |link
| 7592 | Chrisch | i5-2500K @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 7-8-7-21 | 2xGTX460 1GB SLI @ 925/2050MHz | link

| 7578 | xChristian79 | i5-2500k @ 5 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27 | ATI Radeon HD 7870 @ 1180/1450 MHz |link
| 7577 |stimpi2k4 | CoreI7 920 4,38GHz | OCZ @ 1333MHz CL7  | EVGA GTX570 @ 1000/2280 |link
| 7560 | Veteran | i7 Core 920 @ 4200 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 |  gtx 580 @ 940/1880/2150 MHz  |link
| 7545 | ZET | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4017Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6870 @ 950/1100 | link

| 7510 | Danomat | Intel i7 2600k 4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24  |  KFA2 Anarchy GTX 580 @ 951/2304/1902 MHz  |link
| 7510 | Rheotron | i7 860 @ 3373 MHz | 8GB G.Skill DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 |  2xHD5850 @ 775/1125 MHz |  link

| 7471 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4,0GHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL  5-6-6-24 2T | GTX 760 @ 1306/3505 MHz  |link

| 7426 | Paulebaer1979 | FX-8150 @ 4,4Ghz | 32GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9 270 @ 975 Mhz | Link
| 7387 | Airwolf | Intel I7 2600K @ 4.0Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24  2T | EVGA GTX 580 - @ 860Mhz/1720Mhz/2004Mhz  |link
| 7325 | D!str(+)yer | i7-990X @ 4411Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 985/1970/2100 |  link
| 7314 | oxoViperoxo | Intel Core i7 960 @ 4.200MHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL  7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2250MHz  |link
| 7279 | PaulTheBro | i3 3225k 2x3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3  1600 MHz CL9 ( 9-9-9-24 )| GTX 660 Ti  1.136/3.465 MHz | link
| 7276 | 1821984 | Intel 2500K @ 5000MHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-24 | GTX 570 @ 940/1880/2100MHz |link
| 7276 | JonnyB1989 | i7 930 @ 4018 MHz | 6 GiB DDR3-1692 @ 7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 947/1894/2340 | link
| 7231 | olli9471 | X6 1090t @ 3817.0 MHz | 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL8 | 2x  HD5850 @ 820/1160 | link

| 7218 | m4soN | i2500k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @  1250/1800 |link
| 7094 | NAui11 | Core i5 760 @ 3,60GHz | 4x2GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | link

| 7086 | Darkstar[GER] | i7-2600k @ 5,4GHz | DDR3 @ 933MHz und CL8-9-8-24-1T | HD6970 @ 1000Mhz | link
| 7083 | stimpi2k4 | i7-920 @ 4000 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1532Mhz 7-7-7-18 | gtx 570 @ 970/1940/2280MHz  | link
| 7078 | Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 4,2 GHz | 6 DDR3 1603MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 930/1860/2150 | link
| 7073 | Schmidde | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,104GHz | 8GB DDR3  @ 1621  8-8-8-24 | GTX570 @ 1000/2000/2050 |  link
| 7044 | power02 |i5 2500K @ 4500 Mhz|16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|EVGA  570 GTX HD SC @ 927/2187 MHZ  |link
| 7033 | Masterchief79 | Intel i7 2600K @ 4715MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570@950/1900/1075MHz | link
| 7012 | na:L | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,3GHz | 8GB-DDR3-1600MHz-CL 8-9-8-24 | GTX 570@952/1904/2150/1,15V |link
| 6978 | PCTOM | PII 1090T @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 899/1798/2221MHz | link
| 6939 | hulkhardy1 | i5 760 @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 | GTX 580 @ 940/1880/2350  | link
| 6886 | Hübie | i5 2500k @4700MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX580 @962Mhz | link
| 6886 |  Jacke wie Hose | Intel Core i7 2600K@4,6Ghz | 2x4 GB TeamGroup      Elite DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | eVGA   GTX570 900/1800/2200  |link
| 6826 | Pumpi | I7 920 @ 3,99 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1600 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 @ 940/1880/2270 | link 
| 6809 | Clonemaster | Phenom II X4 965 @3.40GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 2x 5870 @ 850/1200MHz | link

| 6799 | Happyplace4190 | Core i7 920 @ 4,1GHz | 6 GB DDR3  @ 1568 7-7-7-21 | GTX 480 @ 945/1890/2175| link
| 6798 | devon | i7-920 @ 4200Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2400 | link
| 6781 | Labernet | Phenom II x6 1090T @ 3,8GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD5970 @ 725/1000  MHz | link  

| 6753 | th_fn_styles | A8-3870k @ 3,6ghz | 8GB-DDR3-1866Mhz-CL 9.10.9.28 |  HD7950 |link
| 6743 | Meratheus | i7 860 @ 3400 Mhz | 8GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27 | GTX  570 @ 900/1800/2000 Mhz  |link
| 6729 |Chrisinger | Core i7 870 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3 1456MHz 9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2000MHz | link
| 6726 | Colonia | i5 2500K @ 5,2 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX  480 @ 870/1740/2056 MHz |  link
| 6644 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 | link
| 6621 | Apfelkuchen| X6 1090t@4340MHz | 4GB OCZ Platinum @ 1736   7-6-7-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 933/2074  |link
| 6601 | Schrotti | Core i7-860 @ 4214Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@920/1840/2000 | link
| 6569 | Celina'sPapa | I7 2600k @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 570 @ 960/1920/2150MHz | link
| 6556 | HanZzen | AMD Phenom II X6 1045T @ 3645 MHz | G.Skill Ripjaws     540 MHz 6-6-6-15-20 | AMD Radeon HD 7850 @ 1259MHz / 1.375 MHz |link
| 6537 | Headcrash | i5-2500k@3,3ghz | 8GB G.Skill 1333mhz CL9 |  Sapphire HD7870 OC  |link

| 6500 | Portvv | i7 2600K @ 4500 | 4GB @ 1866 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 925/1850/1000 | link
| 6497 |  python 7960 | i7 2600K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 @ 9-9-9-28 | HD 6970 @  980/1450 MHz |link
| 6497 | Rolli1979 | Phenom II X6 1075T @3600 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 | 2 x Powercolor HD 6850 PCS + |link

| 6455 | sonicmonkey | Intel i7 2600k 3,8Ghz | 8GB G.Skill Sniper  1600Mhz | Gigabyte gtx 580  |link
| 6444  | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | Q9650@4.0GHz | 8GB DDR2@534 5-5-5-15 | GTX580@901/1802/2203 | link
| 6347 | Ratty0815 | i7-920 @ 4209MHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 8-8-8-21 | GTX 480 @ 890/1781/1848 | link
| 6327 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core I5 3570k @ 4577MHz | 8GB DDR3-10700 CL 7-7-7-21 |  GTX 560Ti 448 @ 880/1760/2100MHz  |link
| 6325 | klonekrieger|i3-2120 @ 3,3GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|2x GTX 460 818/1950 |link

| 6306 | Sarge_70 | i7-920 @ 3930MHz | 6GB DDR3-1572 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 869/1738/1906MHz | link
| 6293 | Jacke wie Hose | i5 2500k @ 4304MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | lin
| 6287 | TBDQ | Core I5 750 @3800MHZ | 4GB DDR3 1100MHZ 7-7-7-21 | 2xHD 6850 @ 775/1000 | link 
| 6273 | chris1995 | 1090T @ 3,37GHz | DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 725/1000Mhz | link

| 6270 | =LordHelmchen= | Ph II 1090T @ 4220MHz | 8 GB @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 6950/2GB @ 982/1385 |link
| 6208 | streega | i5 760 @ 4677,3 MHz| 4 GB DDR3 -1700 CL 6-9-6-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 1006/2011/2108 MHz | link
| 6095 | Bambusbar | AMD PH II X4 965 BE @ 4GHz | 8GB Mushkin      Silverline 1333 MHz @ 1406 MHz | ASUS ENGTX480 @ 895 / 1790 / 2000 |link
| 6037 | Benho2 | i3 3220 @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7850 (1GB) @ 1050/1250MHz |link
| 5927 | Vaykir| i7 Extreme 980X @ 4,6 GHz | 6GB @ 2000 8-9-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 1065/1300 | link
| 5862 | dorow | Intel Q6600 @ 4050 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1200 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 950/1100/1900  | link
| 5827 | TH1984 | Core i7 860 @ 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21 | GTX480 @ 800/1600/2000 | link
| 5803 | Bruce112| i5 2500K @ 5.00MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX  470 @ 800/1600/2000MHz  |link
| 5796 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7 920 @ 4200Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20 | Gtx 470 @ 860/1720/1950 | link
  | 5794 | der Moloch | i7 920 @ 3600MHz | 6GB DDR3-1444 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 798/1596/1903 | link
| 5771 | Fuzetsu | Core i7 2600K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 825/1999 MHz | link
| 5761 | SESOFRED | Q9550 @ 3840 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 480 @ 890/1780/2013MHz | link 
| 5761 | Korfe | i5-760 @ 3.8 Ghz | 12 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | Hd 6970 | link
| 5714 | Razes | i5 2400 @ stock (3,1GHz) | 8GB DDR3 1333 @7-7-7-20 | Sapphire 6950 2GB @960/1350 MHz | link
| 5704 | Jackjan | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,7GHz | 3x4GB @ 667MHz | HD 6950 2GB GDRR5 @ GPU 950MHz, Memory 1375 MHz |link
| 5703 | EGThunder | Core i7 920 @ 3,33GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-8-8-23 | GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950MHz | link
| 5695 | Redbull0329 | Intel i5 @ 4GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | AMD Radeon HD6950 @ 900/1300 | link
| 5673 | fac3l3ss | Core i7-920 @ 3,8 GHz |  6GB DDR3-1088 10-14-14-30  | HD 6950 @ 950/1450 MHz | link
| 5650 | Celina'sPapa | I7860 @ 2800MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 813/1654/2060MHz | link
| 5644 | debalz | Phenom X6 1100T BE@4000MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@756/1900/1512MHz | link
| 5619 | moboKiller | A6-3670K@3300,2 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T |  HD 7850 @ 1025/1400MHz  |link
| 5533 | mmayr | Q9650@4000Mhz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2004Mhz | link
| 5525 | SchumiGSG9 | Core i7-950 @ 3,2 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 756/1900/1512 | link
 | 5513 | k303 | Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4.29GHz |  2x 2GB DDR2-1010 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 875/2040 | link
| 5465 | docday | i7-870 @ 2,94GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 CL-9-9-9-24 G.Skill      Ripjaws 1333| ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII @ 742/950/1484 MHz |  link
| 5415 | mixxed_up | i5 2500K @ Stock | 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX470 @ 896/1792/2076 MHz | link
| 5411 | ad_ | Intel i5 2500k @ 4.0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333  9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 1000 MHz/2200 MHz  |link
| 5405 | DC1984 | Q9650 @ 4005MHz | 8GB DDR2-1066 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 570 @ 800/1600/1900MHz | link
| 5393 | sascha-koepke | 2500k@4,9GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX560TI@990/1980/2030MHz | link
| 5367 | Sickpuppy | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |  GTX 470 @ 811/1622/1801 |  link
| 5318 | jules.m | i7-2600k @ 4,43GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1866@1922 CL 9-10-9-27 |1x GTX560Ti@970MHz |link
| 5311 | cultraider | i5 2500K@ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560Ti @ 1000/2200MHz | link
| 5306 | Forti | I5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1800 | link
| 5303 | euihyun2210 | Core i5 760 @ 4012MHz | DDR3-1600 @ 7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1800 | link
| 5275 | TBF_Avenger | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3808 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX570 @ 752/1924/1504 MHz | link
| 5189 | HowDee | Q9550 @ 3722MHz | 4 GB DDR2-876 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX570 @ 797 / 1594 / 975 | link
| 5166 | Basti | I5 2500 K @ 4600 MHz | 8Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24| GTX 560 Ti @ 940/2100 | link
| 5136 | DrSin | i5 2500K @ 4489Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1866 9-13-13-24 | 5870 @ 975Mhz | link
| 5113 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,2GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @821/1642/2002MHz | link
| 5050 | ACDSee | i7-860 @3,41 GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1948 8-9-8-24 @1,5V |HD  5850 @ 990/1170 @1,15V | link
| 5017 | belle | i5 2500K @ 4000 MHz | 8 GiB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-28 2T |  GTX 560 Ti @ 882/1764/2098  MHz  |link
| 5009 | Antalos | i5 2500 @ 3,30 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 7-7-7-21 | 2x HD 5770 1024 @ 850/4800 | link

| 5003 | Prognose Bumm | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 950/1900/2290 MHz | link
| 4984 | bjoern1982 | i5-2500k @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 lite retail  @ 1000/1200 MHz | link
| 4976 | Rixx | E8400 @ 4500 MHZ | 4 GB DDR2 500 5-5-5-15 | GTX 480 @  850/1700/950 |link
| 4957 | Rail | Phenom II 965BE @ 4119 MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 850/1700/2002 |  link 
| 4905 | (AUT)Jazzman | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4002MHz | 4GB DDR-1333 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870 @ 1019/1322 MHz | link
| 4874 | OverclockingNewbie|Phenom II X6 1090T@3110 MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|HD 6950 1GB@800 MHZ/1250 MHz |link
| 4857 | esszett | Q9550 @ 3400 MHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 960 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1674 | link 
| 4847 | Kaki008 | Core i7 950 @ 3,06 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 8-9-8-24 | HD 5850 @ 1000/1200  | link
| 4778 | davidoff78 | Phenom II X4 955 BE | 4Gb DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1700MHz | link
| 4759 | sonnenvogel | X4 965 3616.3MHz | 6GB PC3-10600 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD5770 @ 925MHz/1320MHz | link
| 4733 | AlexB_87 | Q9550 E0 @ 3,4 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-800 @ 5-5-5-18 | 2xHD 5770 @ CF @ 875/2500 MHz | link 
| 4668 | totovo | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 980/1348 MHz | link 
| 4648 | Falco | Phenom X6 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3-833 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 769/900/1538 | link
| 4623 | Vorax | i5 750 @ 3,0GHz | 6 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | link
| 4612 | JFF78 | i7 970 @ 3200-3460 | 6 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR 3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | Gainward GTX560 Ti Phantom @ 835/1670/2025 |link
| 4591 | Outlaw15 | Phenom X6 1090T@3200MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-21 |  HD 6950@800/1255/1255MHz | link
| 4590 | Jan565 | PII 955BE @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2T | HD5850 @ 1000/1300 | link
| 4587 | Dr@gon18 | Q9550 E0 @ 3900MHz | 8GB DDR2-976MHz CL 5-5-5-18 | HD 5850 @ 920MHz/4900MHz | link
| 4538 | To_By_B | i7-950 @ 3,7 GHz | 6 GB DDR 3 @ 1602 MHz CL 8-8-8-24   | GTX 460 @ 880 MHz/1760 MHz / 2050 MHz  |link
| 4509 | Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3700 Mhz | 4GB DDR3 1600  CL 6-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 975/1175  Mhz|link 
| 4503 | Firestriker  | Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3400 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | link
| 4482 | Aer0 | I5-2500k @ 3.3ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 800Mhz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 915 |link
| 4455 | CrimsoN 2.0 | 2500K @ 4.4GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 CL 9 9 9 21 -1T | GTX 460 @ 1GB @ 900/1800/4100MHz |link
| 4440 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | link 
| 4424 | GoldenMic | i7-870@Stock | 12 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @  880/1760/2000 |link
| 4419 | BautznerSnef | Phenom II 1090BE @ 4014MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-19 | 5870 @ 900/1300 | link
| 4361 | BIOS-Daddy | Phenom II X6 @ 4214MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 986/1972/2126MHz | link
| 4334 | Ripcord | Core i5-2500K @ 5089 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 930/1860/2160MHz | link
| 4324 | Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3700 Mhz | 2GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 975/1175 Mhz | link
| 4323 | R33p3r | X4 955 BE @ 3800 Mhz | DDR2 800 Geil 800 Mhz 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 750/1500/1674Mhz  | link
| 4297 | ebola | i3 540 @ 4Ghz | Dolphin 1333Mhz @ 1400 und 10-10-10-28 2T | Radeon 5850 @ 953/1300 | link
| 4262 | NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 2,8GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL7-7-7-20 | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/2004MHz | link
| 4238 | der_knoben | C2q9550 @3,83GHz | 4GB DDR2 @902MHz CL5 |HD6870 @  900/1050  |link
| 4165 | Lubio 07 | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3.76GHz | 4GB DDR3-2100 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 947/1894/2100 | link
| 4139 | NAui11 |Core i5 760 @ 3.60GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | GTX 460 @ 900/1800/2000MHz | link 
| 4132 | carsten1975 | Q6600 @ 3,37 | 4GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 | HD 5870 | link
| 4043 | StoepselEI | i7 2630QM  | 8 GB DDR3 PC1333 9 9 9 24 | Ati Readon HD6990m 2 GB @ 830/1150 | link
| 4020 | Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3000 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 900/1050MHz | link
| 3851 | Sturmtank | Core I5 750 @ 3,2 Ghz | 4 GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 @ 1700 |  GTX 460 @ 840/1680/2000 | link
| 3732 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Gtx470 @ 801/901 |Link
| 3707 | BigMac81 | Q9550 @ 3,9 GHz | 4GB DDR2 1066@1100 5-5-5-18 | GTX 460@ 800/1600/2000 | link  
| 3682 | Insecure | Phenom II 955BE @ 3,8GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | GTX460 @ 825/1650/2000  | link
| 3624 | necavi91 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4GHz | 8GB @ 1600 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX460 @ 810/1620/1000 MHz | link 
| 3616 | Marauder | Core2Quad Q9400 @ 3,2GHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 CL 5-7-7-19 | GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | link
| 3554 | Clawhammer | PhenomII X4 B55 BE @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR2-800 5-5-5-5 | GTX 465 @ 607/1214/1603 | link
| 3553 | Beukertron | Q6600 @ 3600MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 460 @ 800/1600/2000MHz | link  
| 3290 | redBull87 | Phenom II X4 956 BE @ 3,4Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-24 | HD 6850 775/1000 | link 

| 2725 | Sempie  | i3 2120 @3,3Ghz | 8Gb DDR3 1600 CL9 9-9-24 | HD5770 850/1200 MHz | Link
| 2696 | Davin's Theorie | Core 2 Duo E8400 @3,6GHz | 4GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 | HD 5770 @ 950/1295 | link

| 2690 | pagani-s | 7850k @4 Ghz | 8Gb DDR3 2133 CL11 11-11-30 | R7  847/1066 MHz | Link
| 2659 | HMangels91 | AMD FX6300@4,5GHz | Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB  @1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | AMD HD 7750 OC 1GB DDR5 @ 830Mhz  |link

| 2462 | pagani-s | 7850k @ 4,4GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30-2T | R7 @ 720/1066 Mhz | Link
| 2275 |pagani-s | 6800k @ 4,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30-2T | 8670D @ 1089/1066 Mhz |Link

| 762 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800 | 
Link


----------



## minicoopers (1. Januar 2012)

*Extreme Ranking (Multi GPU)*

Platz|Punkte|Nickname|CPU+Takt|Speicher+Takt und Latenzen|Grafikkarte+Takt|Verifikationslink 


|X28138
|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 4xGTX 980 Ti @ 1537/1983 
|
Link

|
X23171
|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3xGTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 
|
Link

|X18618 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | 
Link

|X17942|bans3i | Intel Core i7 3930K@ 5.00 GHz|4x4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24|GTX Titan 4-Way-SLI +180 Core +200 Mem|
Link

|X 15979 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,25GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1095/1296 | 
Link

|X12267|elsihenne|i7-990X @4.805 GHz|24GB DDR3 @1848 8-10-9-22|2x GTX 690 @1062/3525|
Link

|X11666| schneiderbernd | i7 4790K@4.5Ghz |Gskill Ripjaws X  8 Gb 2133 Mhz CL9 11-9-25|2x GTX780Ti @1169/1925|
Link

|X11505 | 1C3M4N | Intel 5960X@4,4 | 32GB DDR4 @ Ram @15-17-17-35 2T |  x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656 |
Link

|X10733|FlasherBasher|i7 3820 @4500MHz|16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-30 |4x GTX 680 @Stock|
Link

|X10378|Chris77 | I7 3960X @ 4500 MHz | 16 GB DDR3 1866 CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 2 x GTX Titan @ 986/1552 MHz|
Link

|X8461| Reytiros| i7 3960x @ 4500 MHz| 32 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 863/1502|
Link

|X7742|SoF|i7 3960X @4900 MHZ|4x 2GB @ 7-10-7-28-98 1067 MHZ|3x GTX580 @   946/1892/1089|
Link

|X7325|kampfschaaaf|i7-3930k @ 4900MHz|16GiB @2133 MHz 9-11-9-27 2t | 2x ASUS HD7970 @ 1125MHz GPU|
Link

|X7073|ujmoskito |2x Xeon 5650 @4189MHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz 8-8-8-24|4x GTX 580 @  790 MHz/2004 MHz|
Link

|X6270|xTc|i7-3930K @ 4.7 GHz|16 GiB DDR3-2133 CL9-11-10-27|2x Radeon HD 7950 @1.230/3.200 MHz|
Link

|X5795|smoky-jo|i7 Core x990 @4300 Mhz|12GB DDR3-1997 CL 9-9-9-28|2xGTX 590 @630/1260/1728|
Link

|X4797|Cook2211|i7 3960X @4750MHz|16GB RAM @ 1600 9-9-9-24|2x GTX580 DCII @940/1880/2004|
Link

|X4582|Speedy1612|i7-970 @3200 Mhz|12GB DDR3-1600|2*GTX570 890mhz/1700mhz|
Link

|X4578|PsychoQeeny|i7 2600k @4500|4gb DDR3-2133 cl9-10-9-28|2x gtx570 @963/1925/2100|
Link

|X4538|quadratkeks|Intel i7 2600k @4213 MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24|2x GTX  580 @910/1820/2100|
Link

|X4344|widder0815| i7 2600k @4616 Mhz|4GB DDR3-2133Mhz 9-10-9-28 |2xgtx570 @972/1944/2224 MHz|
Link

|X4325|Speedy1612|Intel Core i7-970 @4,5Ghz|12GB DDR3 @1600 9-9-9-24-128-2T|GTX570 @890/1780/2150|
Link

|X4031|streetjumper16|1090t @4214 MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|2xHD 5870 @940/1300 Mhz|
Link

|X3948|sodelle|I5-2500k @4,1 GHz|8GB DDR3 1600|2x GTX 570 @786/1572/2100|
Link

|X3947|DeathMetal |i7 2600K @4400 MHz|16 GB DDR3 @1866 MHz 10-9-10-27|2x GTX 580 @ 900/2100|
Link

|X3928|paxpl|i7 870 @ 4434 MHz|8GB DDR3 1600Mhz @ 7-8-7-20 @ 1,65V|2x GTX480 @ 880/1760/2150 MHz|
Link

|X3730|sylarnbg|Core i7 930 @4000MHz|4GB DDR3-1600 CL7-7-7-20|GTX 480 SLI @825/1650/2000MHz|
Link

|X3333|kmf|QX9770 @4000 MHz|4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24|2xGTX 470 @860/1720/1780 MHz|
Link

|X3056|Soldat0815|Core i5 3550P|8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T|GTX660ti@1254/1598MHz|
Link*

Extreme Ranking (Single GPU)*

Platz|Punkte|Nickname|CPU+Takt|Speicher+Takt und Latenzen|Grafikkarte+Takt|Verifikationslink


|X10483 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | 
Link
| X9802 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2800 CL 18-18-18-37 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | Link

| X 9230
 | Gohrbi | 
_i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz_
 | 
_16GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-15-15-35-2T_
 | 
_EGVA GTX 980ti sc _
_@1302/1753MHz  _
| Link

|X9115 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB   DDR3-2133MHz CL   9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 TI  @ 1507MHz   Boost/1875MHz|
Link
| X8798 | Gohrbi | i7 3770k@4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980ti @ 1450/1725MHz | Link

| X7800 | Matriach | 
_i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz_
 | 
_16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T_
 | 
_Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming _
_@1202/1753MHz _
(Boost)/ 1241 MHz
| Link

|X7200 | PCGHGS | 
Core i7 4930K  @ 4,0GHz
 | 
16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32-2T
 | 
MSI GTX 980 Gaming 
@1512/4001 | Link

|X6777| Mischk@| E3- 1230 V3 @ 3,7 Ghz | 16Gb 1600 Mhz CL 8-8-8-24-2T | Gigabyte GTX 980 @ 1553 /3602 Mhz|  
link

|X6361 | pagani-s| i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 |
 Link

| X6037 | teLmi | i5 3570k @ 4300MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 780Ti @ 1234/1840MHz | 
Link

|X5942 |streetjumper16 | i7 2600K@ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | ASUS GTX 780ti @ 1200/1850MHz | 
Link

|X5885| Majinvegeta20| i7 3770K @ 4,7 Ghz | Corsair 16Gb 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|
Link

|X5312| MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @1089MHz/1802MHz|
Link

|X5102 | Gohrbi | Intel i7 3770 @4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | R9 290X /1150 /1250 MHz |Link
|X5013|bfgc | i7 2600k @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1110/3030 MHz |Link

|X4782| sodelle | Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2 | 16GB DDR3 1600 | R9 290X /1000 /2500 MHZ |Link
|X4286|Hawky1980 |PhII X6 1090T @4,5ghz|16GB-DDR3-1600Mhz-CL 9.9.9.24|HD7970@1345/1950Mhz|Link
|X4082|Lutz81|Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz|12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T|GTX 680 @ 1350/3604 Mhz|Link
|X4017|streetjumper16|i7-2600k@5Ghz|8Gb DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T|GTX680 @1172/3396/1280MHz|Link
|X4012|Pitbull|i7-3770k @4,5GHz|16GB DDR3-1600 CL9|GTX 680 @ 1296/3602 Mhz |Link
|X3847|Schrotti | i7 2600k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 | GTX 680 @ 1200/3000|Link
|X3752|FlasherBasher|i7 3930 @ 5GHz|24GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30|1x GTX680 @1254/1802|Link
|X3681|Matten1987|3930K @5000Mhz |8 GB DDR 3 @1600 cl9|7970 3GB @1257/1934|Link
|X3657|Panache|i7-3770K @ 4,6Ghz|8GB DDR3 @ 1866Mhz|1x EVGA GTX 670 FTW @ 1319Mhz|Link
|X3638|Major Fletcher| i5 3570k @ 4,6 Ghz|8GB DDR3 - 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | GeForce GTX 670 AMP  @ 1256/1702 Mhz|Link
|X3563|Softy|i5-2500K @ 5200 MHz|8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24-1T|Radeon HD7950 @ 1290/1660MHz|Link
|X3517|TripleH84|3570K @ 4,4 Ghz|8GB DDR3 @2133 CL11|GB 7970 @1100/1500|Link
|X3505|Sonntagsfahrer|FX8120 @4800 MHz|8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-36|HD 7970 @ 1210/1600 MHz|Link
|X3333|Raspo|Phen. II X4 960T @4,5 GHz|G.Skill @ 1333 9-9-9 24-33 2T |7970 @ 1239/1700|Link
|X3176|xTc| i7-3930K @4,5 GHz|16 GiByte DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-27|Radeon HD 7970 @1.100/3.100 MHz|Link
|X3149|Shooot3r|1090T @ 4200 MHz|4GB Corsair 1600 @ CL 9-9-9-24|Radeon HD 7970 @ 1120/1575 MHz|Link
|X2788|bfgc|Intel i7 2600k 4200MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|GTX 580 SC @940/1880/2300 MHz|Link
|X2751|Fatalii |i7 2600K @4800 MHz|Corsair XMS3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|GTX 580  @1000MHz/2000MHz/1250MHz|Link
|X2699|schneiderbernd|i7 2600K @ 5007MHz|8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-28|GTX 580 @991/1982/2350MHz|Link
|X2539|cook2211|i7 980X @ 4400MHz|6GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24|GTX580 @950/1900/2150Mhz|Link
|X2504|Veteran |i7 Core 920 @4200 Mhz|6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21|gtx 580 @940/1880/2150 MHz|Link
|X2473|Titan2k4|i7 Core 950 @4200 MHz|6GB DDR3-1603 CL 8-8-8-24|GTX 580 @920/1840/2150 MHz|Link
|X2434|D!str(+)yer|i7-990X @4411Mhz|12GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24|GTX 580 @985/1970/2100|Link
|X2362|Meratheus|i7 860 @3400 Mhz|8GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27|GTX 570 @900/1800/2000 Mhz|Link
|X2289|Chrisinger|Core i7 870 @4000 MHz|8GB DDR3-1456MHz 9-9-9-23 |GTX 570 @950/1900/2000MHz|Link
|X2152|widder0815|i7 2600K @4700 Mhz|4GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-10-9-28|GTX 570 @979/1958/1126 Mhz|Link
|X2127|Schrotti|i7 Core 860 @4018 MHz|4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24|GTX 480 @930/1860/1900 MHz|Link
|X2093|Jacke wie Hose|Q9650 @4305 MHz|4GB DDR2-1000 CL 5-5-5-15|GTX 570 @900/1800/2200 MHz|Link
|X2034|Jankerman|i870 @2930 MHz|8GB DDR3-1333 CL ????|GTX 570 @909/1818/2117 MHz|Link
|X1963|mmayr|Intel Core2 Quad 9650 @4000MHz|4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|GTX 480 @850/1700/2005 MHz|Link
|X1938|sodelle|Q 8200 @2330Mhz|4GB DDR2-1066 |gtx 570 @786/1572/2100 Mhz|Link
|X1894|Fuzetsu|i7 Core 2600K @4200MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|GTX 570 @825/1999 MHz|Link
|X1845|der Moloch|i7 Core 920 @3600 MHz|6GB DDR3-1444 CL 9-9-9-24|GTX 480 @798/1596/1903 MHz|Link
|X1789|Schumi GSG9|i7 950 @3200 MHz|12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-74-2T @1333|GTX 480 AMP @756/959/1512 MHz|Link
|X1787|cultraider|i5 2500K@ 4,2GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|GTX 560Ti @ 1000/2200MHz|Link


----------



## Colonia (5. Februar 2012)

*3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Ehemaliger Starbeitrag im Spoiler:



Spoiler



Moin Moin,

da mehrfach gewünscht, hier mal der Thread für die Rangliste. In diesem Thread bitte nur die Ergebnisse Posten und *nicht* Diskutieren! Zum Diskutieren verwenden wir den bereits bestehenden Thread!
*Zum Diskussionsthread*

Das macht die Sache übersichtlicher und erleichtert mir die Arbeit!

*Die Ergebnisse werden nur akzeptiert in folgender Form:*


> Nickname | CPU @ takt | Ram @ takt und latenzen | Grafikarte(n) @ takt | Punktzahl | Furturemark link


Man kann auch gerne die Punktzahl direkt verlinken, siehe Beispiel.
Um zu erkennen welches Preset ihr nutzt, bitte ein E für Entry, ein P für Performance oder ein X für Extreme vor die Punkte setzen!
Aber ich denke wir beschränken uns auf Performance und Extrem!? Entry ist jetzt nicht wirklich interessant...

*Wichtig*

Es ist natürlich nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von  AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen. Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch beim anisotropen Filter und  Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use Application settings" bzw.  "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt werden. (Danke an Softy)

Bitte darauf achten den richtigen link zu posten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Beispiel:*
D!str(+)yer | Xeon W3520 @ 3800MHz | 6GB DDR3-1800 CL 8-9-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 850/1700/2050MHz | P6532


*Performance Ranking** (Overall)*



 Platz | Punkte | Nickname | CPU + Takt | Speicher + Takt und Latenzen | Grafikkarte + Takt | Verifikationslink

1. | 28426 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,25GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL  11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1150/1296  |
link

2. | 25853 | ujmoskito | P25853 | i7 3960X @ 4000MHz | 3x EVGA GTX780 SC ACX @ 980/1020MHz |
link

3. | 25789 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 4,8GHz | 8GiB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27 2t | 4x HD7970 @ 1010/1500 |
link
4. 
| 24183 | SirOli | I7-3930K @ 5200 |8GB DDR3 2400 9-11-9-24 | Powercolor  Radeon 7970 Trifire @  1300/1600|
link

5. | 23712 | D-zibel | i7-3930k @ 5.0GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 |2x GTX Titan @ 1110/3100MHz |
link
6.
 | 23348 | elsihenne | i7-990X @ 4.805 GHz | 24GB DDR3 @ 1848 8-10-9-22 | 2x GTX 690 @ 1062/3525 |
link

7. | 22567 | True Monkey | i7-4960x @ 4800Mhz | 8 GB Corsair Dominator 2133 MHz CL10 | Titan SLI @1031/1751|
link

8. | 20092 | Ostfront | i7-3960X @ 4,7GHz | 64 GB DDR3 2133 9-11-11-31 | 2 x  Sapphire HD7970 Toxic 6GB 1250/1650 |  

9. | 19617 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @ 4500 MHz | 32 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 863/1502 |[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7184426"]link
10.
 | 19583 | Flasherbasher | i7 3820 @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-30 | 4x GTX 680 @ Stock |
link
11.
 | 19009 | SoF | Intel Core-i7 3960X @ 5074 MHZ | 4x 2GB DDR G.Skill Trident +  RipJawsX @ 7-10-7-28-98 1067 MHZ | 3x ASUS Matrix Platinum GTX580 @  946/1892/1089 |
link
12. 
| 18459 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3930k @ 4,9GHz | 16GiB @ 2133 MHz 9-11-9-27 2t | 2x ASUS HD7970 @ 1125MHz GPU |
link
13. | 
18310 | ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 4x GTX 580 @ 790 MHz/2004 MHz | 
 link

14. | 18032 | der8auer | 3770K @ 6042 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2544 CL 8-12-8-28 | GTX TITAN @ 1453/1652MHz |
link
15. 
| 17963 | Brez$$z | i7 3770k @ 4,87 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 2133 Mhz 9-11-10-30  | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1300/1575 Mhz  |
link
16. 
| 17733 | MoDeM | i7 3770k @ 4,6Ghz    | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz@2400Mhz CL 10-12-11-30 2T | 2x GTX680 @ 1239/3424 |
link
17.
 | 17289 | Bagster | i7 3770K @ 4,3 Ghz (1,130V) | 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1866Mhz  Cl.9-10-9-27 | 2x Gigabyte GTX 680 OC Windforce 3x @ 1250Mhz |
link
18. 
| 16710 | xTc | Intel Core i7-3930K @ 4.7 GHz | 16 GiByte DDR3-2133 CL9-11-10-27  | 2x Radeon HD 7950 @ 1.230/3.200 MHz  |
link

19. | 16166 | shorty1990 | Intel core i5 3570k@4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 9-10-9-24 | 2x GTX 680 @ 1.201/1880/3042MHz |
link
20. |
 16103 | ZÜNDELholz | Intel Core i7 980x @ 4567MHz | 6GB DDR3-1667 CL 6-6-6-18 | 3xGTX 480 @ 893/1766/2050MHz |
link
21. 
| 16059 | janaiky | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4,3 GHz | Corsair Vengeance 2x8 GB DDR3  1600 10-10-10-27 1T | 2x EVGA GTX 670 4GB Sc+ @ 1170 (-1262) / 1800 |
link
22.
 | 15984 | Yamo | i7 980-x @4281 MHz| 12 GB Gskill @ 890 -9-9-9-28 | 3x GTX 580 @ 930/2100 |
link

23. | 15914  | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1230/1825 |
link
24. | 
15821 | widder0815 | i7 2600k @ 4.6GHz | 4GB DDR3 1067mhz 9-10-9-28 | 3xGTX570 @ 930/1860/2000 | 
link

25. | 15736  | PauLPanZer | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T| R9 290@x 1200/1450 |
link
26.
 | 15199 | Naix | I7 3770K@4,4Ghz |8GB DDR 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |2X Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1215/1502Mhz |
link
27. 
| 15185 | PCTOM | i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz | 16GB DDR3 2133 CL 9-11-10-28 1T | GTX TITAN @ 1136/1502 |
link
28. | 
15173 | thegamble | I7@4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 590 @ 691/1342/1855MHz | 
link
29. | 
15085 | smoky-jo | Core i7 x990 EE @ 4.3 Ghz | 3x 4GB DDR3 @ 1997Mhz 9-9-9-28 | 2x GTX 590 @ 630Mhz/1260Mhz/1728Mhz | 
link
 
30. | 
14946 | Wa1lock | I7-980X @ 4,45 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2053 CL 10-10-10-27 | HD 7970 CF @ 1130/1700 MHz | 
link

31. | 14737| Evgasüchtiger | Intel core i7 4770K @ 4,7Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28-1T| AMD R9 290@1100/1400 |
link

32. | 14703 | fky2000 | Intel core i7 3770K @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL  11-12-11-30 2T| AMD R9 290@1150/1450  |
link
33.
 | 14614 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1027/1527/1066MHz |
link

34. | 14519 | Playfreake | i7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1292/3600 |
link
35.
 | 14506 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL  9-9-9-27 2T | GTX TITAN@1005/1556/1044MHz  |
link

36. | 14431 | JaniZz | Intel I7-3770@4,1GHz | 8GB DDR3 Geil | AMD R9 290X @ 1130/5400| 
link
37. |
 14378 | Cook2211 | i7 3960X @ 4.75GHz | 16GB RAM @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x ASUS GTX580 DCII @ 940/1880/2004 | 
link

38. | 14097 | Silverfang| i7 4770k @ 4,1 GHz | 16GiB @ DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780ti 1150 / 1750 |
link
39.
 | 13880 | Agr9550 | i7 980X@ 3,6GHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1050/1425MHz |
link
40. | 
13876 | Pumpi | I7 2600K@5,1Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-12-11-28 | 2xGTX580@1002/2142 | 
link

41. | 13763 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL  9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1041 Mhz (Boost)/1562 MHz  |
link

42. | 13720 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k @ 4,5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1900 CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX780 @ 1200/1502MHz |
link
43. |
 13520 | UHJJ36 | 2600k@5400MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 8-9-8-24 | 2x GTX 580 @ 910/1820/2052 |
link

44. | 13509 | Panzer000 | I7 3770K 4,7 GHZ  | 16 GB DDR 3 2000 MHZ 10-10-10-10-28 | GTX 780 @ 993 |
link
45. | 
13506 | xxsoulxx | I7-920 @ 4,00Ghz | 12GB DDR3 1532 9-9-9-24 | 2x 6990 @ 980/1400 | 
link

46. | 13445 | vd29 | Intel core i5 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30 2T| AMD R9 290@1150/1450 |
link
47. |
 13414 | McZonk | i7 2600K @ 5.0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x GTX580 @ 950/1900/2050 | 
link
48.
 | 13388 | SirOli | Intel I7 3930K @ 5200 | 4x2GB DDR3-2400 | Powercolor Radeon HD7970 1400/1800| 
link

49. | 13061 | Djtomcat | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB Corsair DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX Titan @ 1006/3000 
link
50.
 | 12995 | tomas2| i7-2600k@4.4GHZ | 8GB G.Skill 1866mhz CL9 | 2x Zotac  GTX580 SLI  @950/1900MHz   |
link

51. | 12902 | M4gic | i5-3570k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-27 | GTX 780 @ 1121/3660MHz |
link
52.
 | 12895 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 Mhz/1502 MHz |
link
53. 
| 12865 | TECHZ77 | i7 3770k @ 3,50 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | Geforce GTX 690@ 915/1502/ |
link

54. | 12684 | bfgc | i7 2600k @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T |  EVGA GTX 780 @ 1110/3030 MHz  |
link

55. | 12650 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1050MHz(Boost 1089MHz)/1802MHz |
link
56. | 
12546 | PsychoQeeny | i7 2600k @ 4500 | 4gb DDR3-2133 cl9-10-9-28 | 2x gtx570 @ 963/1925/2100 | 
link
57. 
| 12541 | Nickster | I7 3770K @ 4,7 ghz | 16GB-DDR3-2133-CL 10.11.10.28 |Asus Matrix P 7970 @ 1330/1900 |
link
58. 
| 12441 | Kroy | i5-2500K @ 4.7GHz | 8GB Corsair DDR3-1866 10-10-10-24 |  2x GTX580 @ 950/2200 |  
link
59. | 
12398 | bjuderas | i7 2600K @ 5GHz | 4 GB @ 1866 7-9-7-24 | 2x GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2100 | 
link
60.
 | 12339 | DrDave | I7 3770K@4,8Ghz |8GB DDR3 2200 CL 10-11-10-24 | HD 7950 @ 1370/1750MHz |
link
61.
 | 12100 | Pitbull | Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz | 2x4GB G.Skill 2400 CL10 | GTX 680 @ 1346/3650Mhz| 
link

62. | 12028 | dantheman2406 | I5 2500K @ 4700 | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX680 Superoverclocked @ 1254 / 3150 MHz |
link

63. 
|
12002 | atze1979| i7-3770K @ 4.9 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 |GTX 680 @ 1239/1882/1304 | link
64.
 | 11816 | Gohrbi | Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1280/1600Mhz |
link
65.
 | 11808 | Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1372/3604 Mhz |
link
66.
 | 11800 | C0d3ma5t3r | I7-940 @ 3886MHz | 6 GB DDR3 Mushkin 1600  9-9-9-24 | 2 x MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II @ 900/2160  |
link

67. | 11523 | Benie | i7-2700k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 770 @ 1200/3750MHz |
link
68. 
| 11518 | Playa | i7 2600K @ 5,7 GHz | 8 GB @ 2133 10-12-12-31 | 2x GTX 470 @ 830/1660/1931 | 
link
69. | 
11403 | Happyplace4190 | I7920 @ 4176MHz | 6GB DDR3-667 CL 8-8-8-24 | 2x GTX 480 @ 950/1900/2222MHz | 
link
70.
 | 11393 | Vaykir | i7-3770K @ 4700MHz | 8GB GSkill TridentX @ 2400MHz  10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 680 @ 1275/1753  |
link
71.
 | 11370 | minicoopers | i7 3770K @4,6GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1600 10-10-10-27 | GTX680 @ 1201/1825/1266 |
link
72.
 | 11321 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | i7 2600K @ 4,7GHz | 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3   1866 Cl 8-8-8-21-1T | XFX 7970GHz Double Dissipation @ 1220/1600MHz  |
link
73. 
| 11315 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Powercolor HD 7970 V3 @ 1200/1750 MHz|
link
74.
 | 11293 | Rani | i7 3770K @4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600  CL8-8-8-24 2T | Radeon HD 7970GHz @ 1280/1600Mhz |
link
75. 
| 11202 | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4.7 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil  9-11-10-28-2N |NVidia GTX680 @ 1215/1536 |  
link
76.
 | 11135 | Dark-Blood | i7 930 @ 4,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1334 CL9-9-9-27 | 2xGTX 470 @ 900/1800/1674MHz |
link
77. 
| 11174 | streetjumper16 | i7- 2600k@5Ghz | 8Gb DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T  | GTX680@1172/3396/1280MHz  |
link

78. | 11016 | Delight | i5-3570K @ 4.5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 | MSI GTX770@1306/3000 |
link
79.
 | 11014 | paxpl | i7 870 @ 4423 MHz| 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz @ 7-8-7-20 @ 1,65V | 2x GTX480 @ 878/1756/2070 MHz                     |
link

80. | 10839 | DZapi | FX-8350 @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 10-12-12-31 | GTX 680 @ 1239/1802MHz |
link

81. | 10828 | Nighty1991 | i7-4770k @ stock | 8 GB corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz CL9 | Gigabyte GTX770 Windforce 3x OC @stock |
link

82. | 10756 | Panzerfaust | Intel Core i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz  | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1370/3700 MHz   |
link
83. 
| 10661 | Matten1987 | 3930K @ 5Ghz | 4 x 2 GB DDR 3 @ 1600 cl9 | 7970 3GB @ 1257/1934 |
link
84.
 | 10655 | Hawky1980 | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,5ghz | 16GB-DDR3-1600Mhz-CL  9.9.9.24 | HD7970@1345/1950Mhz  |
link
85.
 | 10634 | Panache | i7-3770K @ 4,6Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866Mhz | 1x EVGA GTX 670 FTW @ 1319Mhz |
link
86. 
 | 10573 | Nyuki | i5-2500k@ 4.9 Ghz | Xms3 1600 7-8-7-20-T1 | Gigabyte  670 OC @ 1357/3687 MHz                      |
link

87. | 10521 | Spitfire2190 | FX 8350 @4,975 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2T | HD 7970 @1200/1650 |
link
88. | 
10508 | sylarnbg | Core i7 930 @ 4000MHz | 6 GB DDR3-1523 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 SLI @ 825/ 2000 | 
link

89. | 10403  | Horilein | Intel Core i5-2550K @ 4,8 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-24 1T| HD 7950 @ 1225/1795 |
link
90. | 
10365 | HeinzNeu | Xeon W3565@4246 | 6 GB G.Skill DDR3 1.930 MHz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6990@ 950/1375MHz | 
 link
91.
 | 10352 | Psyyko0 | 2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 2*4Gb GSkill Ripjawz @ 2133  10-11-10-26-1T | 7970 @ 1265/1700 |  
link
92.
 | 10341 | FlasherBasher  | i7 3930 @ 5GHz  | 24GB DDR3-2133  CL11-11-11-30 | 1x GTX680 @ 1254/1802 |  
link
93.
 | 10294 | freakyd84 | I7-2600K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB Patriot @ 1600 Mhz  9-9-9-24 | EVGA Geforce GTX 680 @ 1126/1742  |
link
94. |
 10253 | sodelle | I5-2500k @ 3.3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 | 2x GTX 570 @786/1572/2100 | 
link
95. 
| 10150 | InvisibleMilk | i7 2600K @4,8GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |  GTX 670 @ 1006/1084/1250  |
link
96.
 | 10146 | derredbaron | i5 2500k @ 5,0GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 | GTX 680 @ 1230/3580 |
link
97.
 | 10121 | BlackViper59 | i5 2500K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-27 | HD 7950 @ 1250/1550 MHz |
link
98.
 | 10071 | Major Fletcher | i5 3570k @ 4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | GeForce GTX 670 AMP  @ 1256/1702 Mhz |
link
99. | 
10014 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7 2600k@4,5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 1866 CL9-10-9-28 | 2x GTX560Ti@ 1000/2000/2200|
link
100.
| 9960 | 
jeamal | i5-2500K @ 4.2GHz | 8GB GeiL DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24  | Asus GTX670 OC @ 1254/3004  | link
101.
 | 9953 | Topper_Harley | I7-3770k @ 4.3ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | GTX670 @ 1060/1705 |
link

102. | 9920 | Stephan79 | i7 2600k @ 4,0Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @Boost 1254 Mhz/3110 MHz |
link
103.
 | 9786 | NotAnExit | i7 2600k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 | Zotac Referenz GTX 670 @ 1215/3404 | 
link

104. | 9779 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Gtx 660ti @ 1290/3685MHz |
link
105. 
| 9760 | 
FabulousBK81 | i7 2600k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 | GTX 670 @ 1225/3055| link
106. 
| 9747 | 
Mrfloppy  | Intel I7 870 @ 3,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1750 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX 670  WF3 OC 1267/3454MHz |link
107. | 
9744 | Daniel9494 | i5 2500k @ 4.9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1180 Core und 1750 Memory |
link

108. | 9718 | p4n0 | i7 3820 @ 4892MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI HD 7870 @ 1295/1580 | 
link
109. | 
9672 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7 920 @ 4400Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20 | 2 x GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1950 | 
link
110. |
 9669 | ahe1977 | Intel i5 2500K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1100/3506MHz |
link
111.
 | 9627 | Masterbase91 | i5 - 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24 | MSI GTX 670 @ 1102/1555Mhz |
link
112.
 | 9598 | BeatBlaster | i5 3570k @ 4,0 | 8 GB DDR3 - 1333 Mhz  | 1 x VTX3D HD 7950 V3 3GB 1150/1400 |
link
113. 
| 9562 | GuLaScHEiS | i7-920 @ 3700MHz | 6GB DDR3 8-8-8-20 | Zotac GTX 680 AMP! | 
link

114. | 9527 | phoenix771 | I7-2600K @ 3.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 CL 9-9-9-27 |  GTX 680 @ 1006/1502/1059 MHz  |
link
115. 
| 9489 | Horilein | i5 2550k @ 4,2 Ghz | 12GB DDR3 - 1333 Mhz| 1x Radeon HD 7950 @ 1180/1500 Mhz |
link
116. | 
9479 | Vti | Core i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 6970 @ 895/1450 MHz | 
link
117. 
| 9438 | killer196 | i5-3570k @ 4,35Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX670 @ 1230/1537/3105 |
link
118. | 
9372 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,5GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @835/1670/2002MHz | 
link

119. | 
9301 | Boti261980 | Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 3,4GHz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066 CL5-7-7-24 | 2x GTX580 @ 850/2037 | 
link
120. | 
9288 | flederfish | intel core i5 2500k @ stock | 8gb DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1196/3506Mhz |
link
121.
 | 9252 | toxic27 | E3 1230 V2 @ Stock (max. 3,7GHz) | 8GB DDR3-1600 Cl  9-9-9-24 | ASUS HD7950 V2 @ 1025/1400  |
link
122. 
| 9232 | clrokr | i5-3570k @4600MHz, 1370mV | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL11-12-12-28-55 | HD 7950 @ 1200MHz/1450MHz |
link
123. | 
9228 | 
Icz3ron3 | 
i7 2600K
 @4,8MHZ | 8GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28 | GTX 590* @*613/855/1225
 | 
link

124. | 9221 | X3N05 | i5-3570K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3- 1600 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte  GTX 760 @ 1185/3600 |
link
125. | 
9198 | Rixx | Intel Q9650 @ 4004 MHz | 8 GB DDR2 1068 CL 5-5-5-15 | 2 x GTX 480 @ 865/1730/2025 MHz | 
link
126.
 | 9130 | $$HardwareKing$$  | i7 2700K @ 4134 Mhz  |  16 Gb - DDR3 - 1866  Mhz - CL 11 - 11 - 11 - 28 | Asus Matrix 7970 @1100/1650 |
link
127. 
| 9068 | Sonntagsfahrer | FX8120 @ 4,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-36 | HD 7970 @ 1250/1625 MHz |
link
128.
 | 9008 | nassa | i5 750 @ 4200MHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1092/3654 MHz |
link
129.
 | 8969 | loltheripper | Phenom II x6 1100t @ 4,3GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24-1T | 2x Radeon 6970 @ 935/1400 Mhz |
link
130. |
 8933 | Communicator | Core i7 860 @ 4.2Ghz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz | 
link
131.
 | 8918 | Whompter | i5-2500K@ 4,3 Ghz |8GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @  1300/1650  |
link
132.
 | 8786 | ILAN12346 | PhenomII x6 1090T@4GHz | 6GB DDR2 800 CL4-4-4-12 | Sapphire HD7970 @ 1300/1800 (1,25V) |
link
133. 
| 8782 | Thallassa | Intel Core i7-860 @ 3,8 ghz| 8GB DDR3-1450  CL9-9-9-24-2T | Sapphire Radeon HD7870XT Boost @ 1150/1500 |  
link
134. 
| 8616 | dgcss | Intel i5 2500k @ 3,3 GHz | 4x4 GB Corsair DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Point of View GTX 680 TGT Edition @ 1006/1502 MHz |
link

135. | 8604 | Markzzman | i5 3450 @ 4100 MHz | GTX 760 @ 1300/ 3550 | 8 GB 1402 CL 8-8-8-24 |
link
136. 
| 8580 | Fatalii | Core i7 2600K @ 4,8GHz | Corsair XMS3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 580 SC @ 1000MHz/2000MHz/1250MHz | 
link
137. | 
8510 | kmf | QX9770 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24 | 2x GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1780 | 
link
138.
 | 8501 | Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5201 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL 7-10-7-27 1T| GTX 580 @ 980/1960/1050 MHz |
link

139. | 8470 | WuBomber411 | FX8120 @ 4032MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27 1T |  HD 7950 @ 1050/1400MHz  |
link

140. | 8460 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @3,79 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1806 11-11-11-28 2T |  GTX 670 @1163/3005 MHz  |
link
141. |
 8404 | schneiderbernd | i7 2600K @ 5100 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-28 | GTX 580 @ 1002/2004/2351MHz | 
link
142. | 
8360 | sepei | i7 920 @ 4000MHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x HD5870 @ 925/1260MHz | 
link
143. | 
8332 | Forti | i5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX470 750/1500/1674 | 
link
144.
 | 8316 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | FX-8150 @ 4,2Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 |  EVGA GTX670 FTW @ 1084/3105Mhz  |
link
145. | 
8288 | Fragles |i7 3930K @ 4400MHz| 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 10-10-10-24 |  GTX580 @ 979MHz/1958/2160  |
link
146. |
 8248 | evosociety | Intel i7 940 @ 3,6GHz| 12GB DDR-1333 CL 7-7-7-24 |2x HD 5850 @ 900/1250 | 
link
147.
 | 8243 | crizzler | i5-3570K @ 4.2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 | HD  7870 @ 1050/1500 |
link
148.
 | 8230 | Bulldogge | I5 3570k@4.5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |  HD7870@1210 |
link
149. 
| 8193 | KaiserKönig | Intel i5-3570K @ 4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7870 @ 1150/1450 |
link

150. | 8152 | Soldat0815 | i5-3350P @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21  2T | GTX660ti @ 1200/1600 |  
link
151. | 
8138 | max00 | i5-2500k @ 3.3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1333 11-9-9-24 | GTX680 @ 1006 /1502 + Turbo |
link
152. | 
8127 | dome33| Intel I7 920 @ 3456 Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1066 7-7-7-18 | GTX 470 SLI @ 607/1215 | 
link 
153. |
 8116 | TankCommander | i7-2600K @ 4.9 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1866 9-10-10-24 |GTX 580 @ 939/1878/2100 | 
link
154. 
| 8073 |veteran | i7 3770K @4000MHz | 16Gb DDR 3-2133 CL 9-11-10-28 | GTX 580 @940/1880/2050 | 
link
155.
 | 8073 | Shooot3r | Amd Phenom II x6 1090T @4,2mhz | 2*2 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 @  9-9-9-24 | Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 @ 1120/1575 MHz | 
link

156. | 
8083 | Tom-911 | Xeon W3520 @ 4158MHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2x HD 5870 @ 900/1250 MHz | 
link
157.
 | 8061 | Toast mit Mett | i7-2600k @ 3,4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 |  GTX 670 @ 980/1502 |
link

158. | 8041 | 
SubLeo | FX8350 @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1912 9-9-9-27 | HD7870 @ 1170/1350 |link
159. 
| 8028 | micha2 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 925/1250 |link 
160. |
 7949 | bfgc | Intel i7 2600k 4.2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | eVGA  GTX 580 SC @ 940/1880/2300 MHz |  
link
161.
 | 7969 | xSunshin3x | i7-2600k@ 4.6Ghz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 TeamGroupElite 9-9-9-21 | Sapphire Radeon 7870 OC @ 1250/1450 Mhz |
link
162.
 | 7908|FabianHD|i5-2500K @ 4,7GHz|8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24|Gigabyte HD 7950 @ 1000/1350 MHz|
link
163. 
| 7892 | Donstaudi | Amd Fx 8350 @ 4,3GHZ|8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHZ | Point of View Geforce GTX 660Ti Ultracharged 2Gb @ 1033/1502| 
link
164. |
 7886 | melz | Phenom II X6 @ 3800 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 2T | Radeon HD 5970 @ 940/2400 MHz |
link
165. | 
7884 | hwk | i7 860 @ 4012 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 @ 1450 MHz 9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 990/1980/2300 MHz | 
link
166. |
 7836 | Stingray93 | Core i7 965XE @ 4009,8Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1600 8-8-8-21|2x HD5870 @ Stock | 
link
167.
 | 7828 | Otep | Intel C2Q 9550 @ 3,825 GHz | 8GB  DDR2 800 5-5-5-18 | GTX 670 @ 1006 / 1527 |  
link
168. | 
7804 | Legacyy | Core i7-2600k @ 4.5GHz | 8 GB 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2200 | 
link
169.
 | 7801 | Ossus | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,724GHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2xHD 6970 @ 890/1375 MHz | 
link
170. |
 7653 | Labei01 | i7 2600K @ 4500MHz HT | 8GB DDR3-1600 @ 1866 CL10-09-10-28  | GTX 570 @ 971/1942/2000MHz |
link
171.
 | 7652 | Naumo | Core i7 860 @ 3905MHz HT | 4GB DDR3-2000 @ 2133 CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @ 966/1932/2153MHz | 
link
172.
 | 7607 | Dancel | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 CL10-11-11-25 2T | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2100 MHz |
link
173. 
| 7592 | Chrisch | i5-2500K @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 7-8-7-21 | 2xGTX460 1GB SLI @ 925/2050MHz | 
link
174. 
| 7578 | 
xChristian79  | i5-2500k @ 5 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27 | ATI Radeon HD 7870  @ 1180/1450 MHz |
link


175. | 7577
 | stimpi2k4 | CoreI7 920 4,38GHz | OCZ @ 1333MHz CL7  | EVGA GTX570 @ 1000/2280 |
link
176. | 
7545 | ZET | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4017Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6870 @ 950/1100 | 
link
177. |
 7510 | Rheotron | i7 860 @ 3373 MHz | 8GB G.Skill DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 | 2xHD5850 @ 775/1125 MHz | 
link
178. |
 7510 | Danomat | Intel i7 2600k 4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24  | KFA2 Anarchy GTX 580 @ 951/2304/1902 MHz |
link

179. | 7471 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4,0GHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-6-6-24 2T | GTX 760 @ 1306/3505 MHz |
link
180. |
 7387 | Airwolf | Intel I7 2600K @ 4.0Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 580 - @ 860Mhz/1720Mhz/2004Mhz |
link
181.
 | 7325 | D!str(+)yer | i7-990X @ 4411Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 985/1970/2100 | 
 link
182. |
 7314 | oxoViperoxo | Intel Core i7 960 @ 4.200MHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2250MHz |
link

183. | 7279 | PaulTheBro | i3 3225k 2x3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3  1600 MHz CL9 ( 9-9-9-24 )| GTX 660 Ti  1.136/3.465 MHz | 
link
184. |
 7276 | 1821984 | Intel 2500K @ 5000MHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-24 | GTX 570 @ 940/1880/2100MHz |
link
185. | 
7276 | JonnyB1989 | i7 930 @ 4018 MHz | 6 GiB DDR3-1692 @ 7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 947/1894/2340 | 
link
186. |
 7231 | olli9471 | X6 1090t @ 3817.0 MHz | 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL8 | 2x HD5850 @ 820/1160 | 
link
187. |
 7218 | m4soN | i2500k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1250/1800 |
link
188. | 
7094 | NAui11 | Core i5 760 @ 3,60GHz | 4x2GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | 
link
189. | 
7086 | Darkstar[GER] | i7-2600k @ 5,4GHz | DDR3 @ 933MHz und CL8-9-8-24-1T | HD6970 @ 1000Mhz | 
link

190.
 | 
7078 
| Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 4,2 GHz | 6 DDR3 1603MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 930/1860/2150 | 
link
191. 
| 7073 | Schmidde | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,104GHz | 8GB DDR3  @ 1621 8-8-8-24 | GTX570 @ 1000/2000/2050 | 
link

192. | 7044 | power02 |i5 2500K @ 4500 Mhz|16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|EVGA 570 GTX HD SC @ 927/2187 MHZ |
link
193. | 
7033 | Masterchief79 | Intel i7 2600K @ 4715MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570@950/1900/1075MHz | 
link
194. 
 | 7012 | na:L | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,3GHz | 8GB-DDR3-1600MHz-CL 8-9-8-24 | GTX 570@952/1904/2150/1,15V |
link
195. | 
6978 | PCTOM | PII 1090T @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 899/1798/2221MHz | 
link
196.
 | 6939 | hulkhardy1 | i5 760 @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 | GTX 580 @ 940/1880/2350  | 
link
197. | 
6886 | Hübie | i5 2500k @4700MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX580 @962Mhz |
 link
198. |
 6886 |  Jacke wie Hose | Intel Core i7 2600K@4,6Ghz | 2x4 GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | eVGA   GTX570 900/1800/2200 |
link
199.
 | 6826 | Pumpi | I7 920 @ 3,99 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1600 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 @ 940/1880/2270 | 
link 
200. | 
6809 | Clonemaster | Phenom II X4 965 @3.40GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 2x 5870 @ 850/1200MHz | 
link
201. | 
6798 | devon | i7-920 @ 4200Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2400 | 
link
202. | 
6781 | Labernet | Phenom II x6 1090T @ 3,8GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD5970 @ 725/1000  MHz | 
link  
203. 
| 6753 | th_fn_styles | A8-3870k @ 3,6ghz | 8GB-DDR3-1866Mhz-CL 9.10.9.28 |  HD7950 |
link
204. |
 6743 | Meratheus | i7 860 @ 3400 Mhz | 8GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2000 Mhz |
link

205. | 6729 | Chrisinger | Core i7 870 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3 1456MHz 9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2000MHz | link
206. | 6726 | Colonia | i5 2500K @ 5,2 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 870/1740/2056 MHz | link
207. | 6644 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 | link
208. | 6621 | Apfelkuchen| X6 1090t@4340MHz | 4GB OCZ Platinum @ 1736 7-6-7-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 933/2074 |link
209. | 6601 | Schrotti | Core i7-860 @ 4214Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@920/1840/2000 | link
210. | 6569 | Celina'sPapa | I7 2600k @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 570 @ 960/1920/2150MHz | link
211. | 6556 | HanZzen | AMD Phenom II X6 1045T @ 3645 MHz | G.Skill Ripjaws 540 MHz 6-6-6-15-20 | AMD Radeon HD 7850 @ 1259MHz / 1.375 MHz |link
212. | 6537 | Headcrash | i5-2500k@3,3ghz | 8GB G.Skill 1333mhz CL9 | Sapphire HD7870 OC |link
213. | 6500 | Portvv | i7 2600K @ 4500 | 4GB @ 1866 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 925/1850/1000 | link
214. | 6497 | python 7960 | i7 2600K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 @ 9-9-9-28 | HD 6970 @ 980/1450 MHz |link
215. | 6497 | Rolli1979 | Phenom II X6 1075T @3600 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 | 2 x Powercolor HD 6850 PCS + |link
216. | 6455 | sonicmonkey | Intel i7 2600k 3,8Ghz | 8GB G.Skill Sniper 1600Mhz | Gigabyte gtx 580 |link
217. | 6444 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | Q9650@4.0GHz | 8GB DDR2@534 5-5-5-15 | GTX580@901/1802/2203 | link
218. | 6347 | Ratty0815 | i7-920 @ 4209MHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 8-8-8-21 | GTX 480 @ 890/1781/1848 | link
219. | 6327 | Intel Core I5 3570k @ 4577MHz | 8GB DDR3-10700 CL 7-7-7-21 | GTX 560Ti 448 @ 880/1760/2100MHz |link
220. | 6325 | klonekrieger|i3-2120 @ 3,3GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|2x GTX 460 818/1950 |link
221. | 6306 | Sarge_70 | i7-920 @ 3930MHz | 6GB DDR3-1572 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 869/1738/1906MHz | link
222. | 6287 | TBDQ | Core I5 750 @3800MHZ | 4GB DDR3 1100MHZ 7-7-7-21 | 2xHD 6850 @ 775/1000 | link
223. | 6273 | chris1995 | 1090T @ 3,37GHz | DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 725/1000Mhz | link
224. | 6270 | =LordHelmchen= | Ph II 1090T @ 4220MHz | 8 GB @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 6950/2GB @ 982/1385 |link
225. | 6208 | streega | i5 760 @ 4677,3 MHz| 4 GB DDR3 -1700 CL 6-9-6-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 1006/2011/2108 MHz | link
226. | 6095 | Bambusbar | AMD PH II X4 965 BE @ 4GHz | 8GB Mushkin Silverline 1333 MHz @ 1406 MHz | ASUS ENGTX480 @ 895 / 1790 / 2000 |link
227. | 6037 | Benho2 | i3 3220 @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7850 (1GB) @ 1050/1250MHz |link
228. | 5862 | dorow | Intel Q6600 @ 4050 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1200 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 950/1100/1900 | link
229. | 5827 | TH1984 | Core i7 860 @ 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21 | GTX480 @ 800/1600/2000 | link
230. | 5803 | Bruce112| i5 2500K @ 5.00MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/2000MHz |link
231. | 5794 | der Moloch | i7 920 @ 3600MHz | 6GB DDR3-1444 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 798/1596/1903 | link
232. | 5771 | Fuzetsu | Core i7 2600K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 825/1999 MHz | link
233. | 5761 | SESOFRED | Q9550 @ 3840 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 480 @ 890/1780/2013MHz | link
234. | 5761 | Korfe | i5-760 @ 3.8 Ghz | 12 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | Hd 6970 | link
235. | 5714 | Razes | i5 2400 @ stock (3,1GHz) | 8GB DDR3 1333 @7-7-7-20 | Sapphire 6950 2GB @960/1350 MHz | link
236. | 5704 | Jackjan | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,7GHz | 3x4GB @ 667MHz | HD 6950 2GB GDRR5 @ GPU 950MHz, Memory 1375 MHz |link
237. | 5703 | EGThunder | Core i7 920 @ 3,33GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-8-8-23 | GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950MHz | link
238. | 5695 | Redbull0329 | Intel i5 @ 4GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | AMD Radeon HD6950 @ 900/1300 | link
239. | 5673 | fac3l3ss | Core i7-920 @ 3,8 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1088 10-14-14-30 | HD 6950 @ 950/1450 MHz | link
240. | 5650 | Celina'sPapa | I7860 @ 2800MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 813/1654/2060MHz | link
241. | 5644 | debalz | Phenom X6 1100T BE@4000MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@756/1900/1512MHz | link
242. | 5619 | moboKiller | A6-3670K@3300,2 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 1025/1400MHz |link
243. | 5533 | mmayr | Q9650@4000Mhz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2004Mhz | link
244. | 5525 | SchumiGSG9 | Core i7-950 @ 3,2 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 756/1900/1512 | link
245. | 5513 | k303 | Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4.29GHz | 2x 2GB DDR2-1010 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 875/2040 | link
246. | 5465 | docday | i7-870 @ 2,94GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 CL-9-9-9-24 G.Skill Ripjaws 1333| ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII @ 742/950/1484 MHz | link
247. | 5415 | mixxed_up | i5 2500K @ Stock | 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX470 @ 896/1792/2076 MHz | link
248. | 5411 | ad_ | Intel i5 2500k @ 4.0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 1000 MHz/2200 MHz |link
249. | 5405 | DC1984 | Q9650 @ 4005MHz | 8GB DDR2-1066 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 570 @ 800/1600/1900MHz | link
250. | 5393 | sascha-koepke | 2500k@4,9GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX560TI@990/1980/2030MHz | link
251. | 5367 | Sickpuppy | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 811/1622/1801 | link
252. | 5318 | jules.m | i7-2600k @ 4,43GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1866@1922 CL 9-10-9-27 |1x GTX560Ti@970MHz |link
253. | 5311 | cultraider | i5 2500K@ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560Ti @ 1000/2200MHz | link
254. | 5306 | Forti | I5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1800 | link
255. | 5303 | euihyun2210 | Core i5 760 @ 4012MHz | DDR3-1600 @ 7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1800 | link
256. | 5275 | TBF_Avenger | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3808 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX570 @ 752/1924/1504 MHz | link
257. | 5189 | HowDee | Q9550 @ 3722MHz | 4 GB DDR2-876 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX570 @ 797 / 1594 / 975 | link
258. | 5166 | Basti | I5 2500 K @ 4600 MHz | 8Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24| GTX 560 Ti @ 940/2100 | link
259. | 5136 | DrSin | i5 2500K @ 4489Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1866 9-13-13-24 | 5870 @ 975Mhz | link
260. | 5113 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,2GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @821/1642/2002MHz | link
261.| 5020 | ACDSee | i7-860 @3,41 GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1948 8-9-8-24 @1,5V |HD 5850 @ 990/1170 @1,15V | link
262. | 5017 | belle | i5 2500K @ 4000 MHz | 8 GiB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 882/1764/2098 MHz |link
263. | 5009 | Antalos | i5 2500 @ 3,30 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 7-7-7-21 | 2x HD 5770 1024 @ 850/4800 | link
264. | 5003 | Prognose Bumm | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 950/1900/2290 MHz | link
265. | 4984 | bjoern1982 | i5-2500k @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 lite retail @ 1000/1200 MHz | link
266. | 4976 | Rixx | E8400 @ 4500 MHZ | 4 GB DDR2 500 5-5-5-15 | GTX 480 @ 850/1700/950 |link
267. | 4957 | Rail | Phenom II 965BE @ 4119 MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 850/1700/2002 | link
268. | 4905 | (AUT)Jazzman | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4002MHz | 4GB DDR-1333 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870 @ 1019/1322 MHz | link
269. | 4874 | OverclockingNewbie|Phenom II X6 1090T@3110 MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|HD 6950 1GB@800 MHZ/1250 MHz |link
270. | 4857 | esszett | Q9550 @ 3400 MHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 960 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1674 | link
271. | 4847 | Kaki008 | Core i7 950 @ 3,06 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 8-9-8-24 | HD 5850 @ 1000/1200 | link
272. | 4778 | davidoff78 | Phenom II X4 955 BE | 4Gb DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1700MHz | link
273. | 4759 | sonnenvogel | X4 965 3616.3MHz | 6GB PC3-10600 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD5770 @ 925MHz/1320MHz | link
274. | 4733 | AlexB_87 | Q9550 E0 @ 3,4 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-800 @ 5-5-5-18 | 2xHD 5770 @ CF @ 875/2500 MHz | link
275. | 4668 | totovo | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 980/1348 MHz | link
276. | 4648 | Falco | Phenom X6 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3-833 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 769/900/1538 | link
277. | 4623 | Vorax | i5 750 @ 3,0GHz | 6 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | link
278. | 4612 | JFF78 | i7 970 @ 3200-3460 | 6 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR 3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | Gainward GTX560 Ti Phantom @ 835/1670/2025 |link
279. | 4591 | Outlaw15 | Phenom X6 1090T@3200MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-21 | HD 6950@800/1255/1255MHz | link
280. | 4590 | Jan565 | PII 955BE @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2T | HD5850 @ 1000/1300 | link
281. | 4587 | Dr@gon18 | Q9550 E0 @ 3900MHz | 8GB DDR2-976MHz CL 5-5-5-18 | HD 5850 @ 920MHz/4900MHz | link
282. | 4538 | To_By_B | i7-950 @ 3,7 GHz | 6 GB DDR 3 @ 1602 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 460 @ 880 MHz/1760 MHz / 2050 MHz |link
283. | 4509 | Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3700 Mhz | 4GB DDR3 1600 CL 6-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 975/1175 Mhz|link
284. | 4503 | Firestriker | Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3400 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | link
285. | 4482 | Aer0 | I5-2500k @ 3.3ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 800Mhz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 915 |link
286. | 4455 | CrimsoN 2.0 | 2500K @ 4.4GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 CL 9 9 9 21 -1T | GTX 460 @ 1GB @ 900/1800/4100MHz |link
287. | 4424 | GoldenMic | i7-870@Stock | 12 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 880/1760/2000 |link
288. | 4419 | BautznerSnef | Phenom II 1090BE @ 4014MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-19 | 5870 @ 900/1300 | link
289. | 4361 | BIOS-Daddy | Phenom II X6 @ 4214MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 986/1972/2126MHz | link
290. | 4334 | Ripcord | Core i5-2500K @ 5089 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 930/1860/2160MHz | link
291. | 4323 | R33p3r | X4 955 BE @ 3800 Mhz | DDR2 800 Geil 800 Mhz 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 750/1500/1674Mhz | link
292. | 4297 | ebola | i3 540 @ 4Ghz | Dolphin 1333Mhz @ 1400 und 10-10-10-28 2T | Radeon 5850 @ 953/1300 | link
293. | 4238 | der_knoben | C2q9550 @3,83GHz | 4GB DDR2 @902MHz CL5 |HD6870 @ 900/1050 |link
294. | 4262 | NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 2,8GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL7-7-7-20 | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/2004MHz | link
295. | 4165 | Lubio 07 | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3.76GHz | 4GB DDR3-2100 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 947/1894/2100 | link
296. | 4139 | NAui11 |Core i5 760 @ 3.60GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | GTX 460 @ 900/1800/2000MHz | link
297. | 4132 | carsten1975 | Q6600 @ 3,37 | 4GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 | HD 5870 | link
298. | 4043 | StoepselEI | i7 2630QM | 8 GB DDR3 PC1333 9 9 9 24 | Ati Readon HD6990m 2 GB @ 830/1150 | link
299. | 4020 | Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3000 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 900/1050MHz | link
300. | 3851 | Sturmtank | Core I5 750 @ 3,2 Ghz | 4 GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 @ 1700 | GTX 460 @ 840/1680/2000 | link
301. | 3707 | BigMac81 | Q9550 @ 3,9 GHz | 4GB DDR2 1066@1100 5-5-5-18 | GTX 460@ 800/1600/2000 | link
302. | 3682 | Insecure | Phenom II 955BE @ 3,8GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | GTX460 @ 825/1650/2000 | link
303. | 3624 | necavi91 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4GHz | 8GB @ 1600 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX460 @ 810/1620/1000 MHz | link
304. | 3616 | Marauder | Core2Quad Q9400 @ 3,2GHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 CL 5-7-7-19 | GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | link
305. | 3554 | Clawhammer | PhenomII X4 B55 BE @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR2-800 5-5-5-5 | GTX 465 @ 607/1214/1603 | link
306. | 3553 | Beukertron | Q6600 @ 3600MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 460 @ 800/1600/2000MHz | link
307. | 3290 | redBull87 | Phenom II X4 956 BE @ 3,4Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-24 | HD 6850 775/1000 | link
308. | 2696 | Davin's Theorie | Core 2 Duo E8400 @3,6GHz | 4GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 | HD 5770 @ 950/1295 | link
309. | 2659 | HMangels91 | AMD FX6300@4,5GHz | Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB @1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | AMD HD 7750 OC 1GB DDR5 @ 830Mhz |link

*

 Performance Ranking** (Multi GPU)
.
*

 Platz | Punkte | Nickname | CPU + Takt | Speicher + Takt und Latenzen | Grafikkarte + Takt | Verifikationslink

1. | 28426 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,25GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1150/1296 |
link

2. | 25853 | ujmoskito | P25853 | i7 3960X @ 4000MHz | 3x EVGA GTX780 SC  ACX @ 980/1020MHz  |
link

3. | 25789 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 4,8GHz | 8GiB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27  2t | 4x HD7970 @ 1010/1500  |
link
4.
 | 24183 | SirOli | I7-3930K @ 5200 |8GB DDR3 2400 9-11-9-24 | Powercolor Radeon 7970 Trifire @ 1300/1600|
link

5. | 23712 | D-zibel | i7-3930k @ 5.0GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 |2x GTX Titan @ 1110/3100MHz |
link
6.
 | 23348 | elsihenne | i7-990X @ 4.805 GHz | 24GB DDR3 @ 1848 8-10-9-22 |  2x GTX 690 @ 1062/3525  |
link

7. | 22567 | True Monkey | i7-4960x @ 4800Mhz | 8 GB Corsair Dominator 2133 MHz CL10 | Titan SLI @1031/1751|
link

8. | 20092 | Ostfront | i7-3960X @ 4,7GHz | 64 GB DDR3 2133 9-11-11-31 | 2 x Sapphire HD7970 Toxic 6GB 1250/1650 | 

9. | 19617 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @ 4500 MHz | 32 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 863/1502 |[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7184426"]link
10. 
| 19583 | Flasherbasher | i7 3820 @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL  10-10-10-30 | 4x GTX 680 @ Stock  |
link
11. |
 19009 | SoF | Intel Core-i7 3960X @ 5074 MHZ | 4x 2GB DDR G.Skill Trident +  RipJawsX @ 7-10-7-28-98 1067 MHZ | 3x ASUS Matrix Platinum GTX580 @  946/1892/1089|
link
12. 
| 18459 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3930k @ 4,9GHz | 16GiB @ 2133 MHz 9-11-9-27  2t | 2x ASUS HD7970 @ 1125MHz GPU  |
link
13. | 
18310 | ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 4x GTX 580 @ 790 MHz/2004 MHz | 
 link
14.
 | 17963 | Brez$$z | i7 3770k @ 4,87 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 2133 Mhz 9-11-10-30 | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1300/1575 Mhz |
link
15. 
| 17733 | MoDeM | i7 3770k @ 4,6Ghz    | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz@2400Mhz CL  10-12-11-30 2T | 2x GTX680 @ 1239/3424  |
link
16.
 | 17289 | Bagster | i7 3770K @ 4,3 Ghz (1,130V) | 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1866Mhz  Cl.9-10-9-27 | 2x Gigabyte GTX 680 OC Windforce 3x @ 1250Mhz |
link
17.
 | 16710 | xTc | Intel Core i7-3930K @ 4.7 GHz | 16 GiByte DDR3-2133  CL9-11-10-27  | 2x Radeon HD 7950 @ 1.230/3.200 MHz   |
link

18. | 16166 | shorty1990 | Intel core i5 3570k@4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 9-10-9-24 | 2x GTX 680 @ 1.201/1880/3042MHz |
link
19. |
 16103 | ZÜNDELholz | Intel Core i7 980x @ 4567MHz | 6GB DDR3-1667 CL 6-6-6-18 | 3xGTX 480 @ 893/1766/2050MHz |
link
20.
 | 16059 | janaiky | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4,3 GHz | Corsair Vengeance 2x8 GB DDR3  1600 10-10-10-27 1T | 2x EVGA GTX 670 4GB Sc+ @ 1170 (-1262) / 1800 |
link
21.
 | 15984 | Yamo | i7 980-x @4281 MHz| 12 GB Gskill @ 890 -9-9-9-28 | 3x GTX 580 @ 930/2100 |
link
22. | 
15821 | widder0815 | i7 2600k @ 4.6GHz | 4GB DDR3 1067mhz 9-10-9-28 | 3xGTX570 @ 930/1860/2000 | 
link
23.
 | 15199 | Naix | I7 3770K@4,4Ghz |8GB DDR 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |2X Gigabyte  GTX 670 @ 1215/1502Mhz |
link
24. |
 15173 | thegamble | I7@4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 590 @  691/1342/1855MHz | 
link
25. | 
15085 | smoky-jo | Core i7 x990 EE @ 4.3 Ghz | 3x 4GB DDR3 @ 1997Mhz 9-9-9-28 | 2x GTX 590 @ 630Mhz/1260Mhz/1728Mhz | 
link
26. |
 14946 | Wa1lock | I7-980X @ 4,45 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2053 CL 10-10-10-27 |  HD 7970 CF @ 1130/1700 MHz |  
link
27. |
 14378 | Cook2211 | i7 3960X @ 4.75GHz | 16GB RAM @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x  ASUS GTX580 DCII @ 940/1880/2004 |  
link
28.
 | 13880 | Agr9550 | i7 980X@ 3,6GHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x  Radeon HD 7970 @ 1050/1425MHz  |
link
29. | 
13876 | Pumpi | I7 2600K@5,1Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-12-11-28 | 2xGTX580@1002/2142 | 
link
30. | 
13520 | UHJJ36 | 2600k@5400MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 8-9-8-24 | 2x GTX  580 @ 910/1820/2052 |
link
31.| 
13506 | xxsoulxx | I7-920 @ 4,00Ghz | 12GB DDR3 1532 9-9-9-24 | 2x 6990 @ 980/1400 | 
link
32. | 
13414 | McZonk | i7 2600K @ 5.0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24-1T |  2x GTX580 @ 950/1900/2050 |  
link
33.
 | 12995 | tomas2| i7-2600k@4.4GHZ | 8GB G.Skill 1866mhz CL9 | 2x Zotac GTX580 SLI  @950/1900MHz  |
link
34.
 | 12865 | TECHZ77 | i7 3770k @ 3,50 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | Geforce GTX 690@ 915/1502/ |
link
35. | 
12546 | PsychoQeeny | i7 2600k @ 4500 | 4gb DDR3-2133 cl9-10-9-28 | 2x gtx570 @ 963/1925/2100 | 
link
36.
 | 12441 | Kroy | i5-2500K @ 4.7GHz | 8GB Corsair DDR3-1866 10-10-10-24 | 2x GTX580 @ 950/2200 | 
link
37. | 
12398 | bjuderas | i7 2600K @ 5GHz | 4 GB @ 1866 7-9-7-24 | 2x GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2100 | 
link
38.
 | 11800 | C0d3ma5t3r | I7-940 @ 3886MHz | 6 GB DDR3 Mushkin 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2 x MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II @ 900/2160 |
link
39. 
| 11518 | Playa | i7 2600K @ 5,7 GHz | 8 GB @ 2133 10-12-12-31 | 2x GTX  470 @ 830/1660/1931 |  
link
40. | 
11403 | Happyplace4190 | I7920 @ 4176MHz | 6GB DDR3-667 CL 8-8-8-24 | 2x GTX 480 @ 950/1900/2222MHz | 
link
41.
 | 11393 | Vaykir | i7-3770K @ 4700MHz | 8GB GSkill TridentX @ 2400MHz 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 680 @ 1275/1753 |
link
42. 
| 11263 | Cyris | E5-2687w @ 3.6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-31 | Radeon HD 6990 @ 930/1300MHz |
link
43. |
 11135 | Dark-Blood | i7 930 @ 4,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1334 CL9-9-9-27 |  2xGTX 470 @ 900/1800/1674MHz  |
link
44. 
| 11014 | paxpl | i7 870 @ 4423 MHz| 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz @ 7-8-7-20 @ 1,65V  | 2x GTX480 @ 878/1756/2070 MHz                     |
link
45. | 
10508 | sylarnbg | Core i7 930 @ 4000MHz | 6 GB DDR3-1523 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 SLI @ 825/ 2000 | 
link
46. | 
10365 | HeinzNeu | Xeon W3565@4246 | 6 GB G.Skill DDR3 1.930 MHz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6990@ 950/1375MHz | 
 link
47. |
 10253 | sodelle | I5-2500k @ 3.3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 | 2x GTX 570  @786/1572/2100 | 
link
48. |
 10014 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7 2600k@4,5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 1866  CL9-10-9-28 | 2x GTX560Ti@ 1000/2000/2200 |
link
49. | 
9672 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7 920 @ 4400Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20 |2x GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1950 | 
link
50. | 
9479 | Vti | Core i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 6970 @ 895/1450 MHz | 
link
51. | 
9372 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,5GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @835/1670/2002MHz | 
link
52. | 
9301 | Boti261980 | Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 3,4GHz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066 CL5-7-7-24 | 2x GTX580 @ 850/2037 | 
link
53. | 
9228 | 
Icz3ron3 | 
i7 2600K
 @4,8MHZ | 8GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28 | GTX 590* @*613/855/1225
 | 
link
54.
 | 9198 | Rixx | Intel Q9650 @ 4004 MHz | 8 GB DDR2 1068 CL 5-5-5-15 | 2 x  GTX 480 @ 865/1730/2025 MHz |  
link
55. 
| 8969 | loltheripper | Phenom II x6 1100t @ 4,3GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24-1T | 2x Radeon 6970 @ 935/1400 Mhz |
link
56. |
 8933 | Communicator | Core i7 860 @ 4.2Ghz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz | 
link
57. | 
8510 | kmf | QX9770 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24 | 2x GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1780 | 
link
58. | 
8360 | sepei | i7 920 @ 4000MHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x HD5870 @ 925/1260MHz | 
link
59. | 
8332 | Forti | i5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX470 750/1500/1674 | 
link
60. 
| 8248 | evosociety | Intel i7 940 @ 3,6GHz| 12GB DDR-1333 CL 7-7-7-24  |2x HD 5850 @ 900/1250 |  
link
61. | 
8127 | dome33| Intel I7 920 @ 3456 Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1066 7-7-7-18 | GTX 470 SLI @ 607/1215 | 
link 
62. | 
8083 | Tom-911 | Xeon W3520 @ 4158MHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2x HD 5870 @ 900/1250 | 
link
63. |
 7886 | melz | Phenom II X6 @ 3800 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 2T |  Radeon HD 5970 @ 940/2400 MHz  |
link
64.
 | 7836 | Stingray93 | Core i7 965XE @ 4009,8Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1600 8-8-8-21|2x HD5870 @ Stock | 
link
65.
 | 7801 | Ossus | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,724GHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2xHD 6970 @ 890/1375 MHz | 
link
66. 
| 7592 | Chrisch | i5-2500K @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 7-8-7-21 | 2xGTX460 1GB SLI @ 925/2050MHz | 
link
67. | 
7545 | ZET | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4017Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6870 @ 950/1100 | 
link
68. 
| 7510 | Rheotron | i7 860 @ 3373 MHz | 8GB G.Skill DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 |  2xHD5850 @ 775/1125 MHz |  
link
69. 
 | 7231 | olli9471 | X6 1090t @ 3817.0 MHz | 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL8 | 2x  HD5850 @ 820/1160 | 
link
70. | 
7094 | NAui11 | Core i5 760 @ 3,60GHz | 4x2GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | 
link
71. | 
6809 | Clonemaster | Phenom II X4 965 @3.40GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 2x 5870 @ 850/1200MHz | 
link
72. | 
6781 | Labernet | Phenom II x6 1090T @ 3,8GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD5970 @ 725/1000  MHz | 
link  
73.
 | 6497 | Rolli1979 | Phenom II X6 1075T @3600 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 | 2 x Powercolor HD 6850 PCS + |
link

74. | 6325 | klonekrieger|i3-2120 @ 3,3GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|2x GTX 460 818/1950 |
link
75.
 | 6287 | TBDQ | Core I5 750 @3800MHZ | 4GB DDR3 1100MHZ 7-7-7-21 | 2xHD 6850 @ 775/1000 | 
link 

76.
 | 6273 | chris1995 | 1090T @ 3,37GHz | DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 725/1000Mhz | 
link
77. | 
5009 | Antalos | i5 2500 @ 3,30 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 7-7-7-21 | 2x HD 5770 1024 @ 850/4800 | 
link
78. | 
4759 | sonnenvogel | X4 965 3616.3MHz | 6GB PC3-10600 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD5770 @ 925MHz/1320MHz | 
link
79. | 
4733 | AlexB_87 | Q9550 E0 @ 3,4 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-800 @ 5-5-5-18 | 2xHD 5770 @ CF @ 875/2500 MHz | 
link *.
**
Performance Ranking** (Single GPU)*
.


 Platz | Punkte | Nickname | CPU + Takt | Speicher + Takt und Latenzen | Grafikkarte + Takt | Verifikationslink

1. | 18032 | der8auer | 3770K @ 6042 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2544 CL 8-12-8-28 | GTX  TITAN @ 1453/1652MHz  |
link

2. | 15914  | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1230/1825 |
link

3. | 15736  | PauLPanZer | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T| R9 290@x 1200/1450 |
link
4.
 | 15185 | PCTOM | i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz | 16GB DDR3 2133 CL 9-11-10-28 1T |  GTX TITAN @ 1136/1502  |
link

5. | 14737| Evgasüchtiger | Intel core i7 4770K @ 4,7Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28-1T| AMD R9 290@1100/1400 |
link

6. | 14703 | fky2000 | Intel core i7 3770K @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL  11-12-11-30 2T| AMD R9 290@1150/1450  |
link
7.
 | 14614 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1027/1527/1066MHz  |
link

8. | 14544 | fky2000 | Intel core i7 3770K @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30 2T| AMD R9 290@1150/1450 |
link

9. | 14519 | Playfreake | i7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL  9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1292/3600  |
link
10.
 | 14506 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX TITAN@1005/1556/1044MHz |
link

11. | 14431 | JaniZz | Intel I7-3770@4,1GHz | 8GB DDR3 Geil | AMD R9 290X @ 1130/5400| 
link

12. | 14097 | Silverfang| i7 4770k @ 4,1 GHz | 16GiB @ DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780ti 1150 / 1750 |
link

13. | 13763 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1041 Mhz (Boost)/1562 MHz |
link

14. | 13720 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k @ 4,5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1900 CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX780 @ 1200/1502MHz |
link

15. | 13509 | Panzer000 | I7 3770K 4,7 GHZ  | 16 GB DDR 3 2000 MHZ 10-10-10-10-28 | GTX 780 @ 993 |
link

16. | 13445 | vd29 | Intel core i5 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30 2T| AMD R9 290@1150/1450 |
link
17. 
| 13388 | SirOli | Intel I7 3930K @ 5200 | 4x2GB DDR3-2400 | Powercolor Radeon HD7970 1400/1800| 
link

18. | 13061 | Djtomcat | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB Corsair DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX Titan @ 1006/3000 
link

19. | 12902 | M4gic | i5-3570k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-27 | GTX 780 @  1121/3660MHz |
link
20. 
| 12895 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 Mhz/1502 MHz |
link

21. | 12684 | bfgc | i7 2600k @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1110/3030 MHz |
link

22. | 12650 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1050MHz(Boost 1089MHz)/1802MHz |
link
23.
 | 12541 | Nickster | I7 3770K @ 4,7 ghz | 16GB-DDR3-2133-CL 10.11.10.28  |Asus Matrix P 7970 @ 1330/1900  |
link
24.
 | 12339 | DrDave | I7 3770K@4,8Ghz |8GB DDR3 2200 CL 10-11-10-24 | HD 7950 @ 1370/1750MHz |
link
25.
 | 12100 | Pitbull | Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz | 2x4GB G.Skill 2400  CL10 | GTX 680 @ 1346/3650Mhz|  
link

26. | 12028 | dantheman2406 | I5 2500K @ 4700 | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 |  Gigabyte GTX680 Superoverclocked @ 1254 / 3150 MHz  |
link

27. |
12002 | atze1979| i7-3770K @ 4.9 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 |GTX 680 @ 1239/1882/1304 | link
28. |
 11816 | Gohrbi | Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1280/1600Mhz |
link

29.
 | 11808 | Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1372/3604 Mhz |
link

30. | 11523 | Benie | i7-2700k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 770 @  1200/3750MHz |
link
31.
 | 11370 | minicoopers | i7 3770K @4,6GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1600 10-10-10-27 |  GTX680 @ 1201/1825/1266  |
link
32. 
| 11321 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | i7 2600K @ 4,7GHz | 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3  1866 Cl 8-8-8-21-1T | XFX 7970GHz Double Dissipation @ 1220/1600MHz |
link
33.
 | 11315 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |  Powercolor HD 7970 V3 @ 1200/1750  MHz|
link
34.
 | 11293 | Rani | i7 3770K @4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600  CL8-8-8-24 2T |  Radeon HD 7970GHz @ 1280/1600Mhz  |
link
35. 
| 11202 | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4.7 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil 9-11-10-28-2N |NVidia GTX680 @ 1215/1536 | 
link
36.
 | 11174 | streetjumper16 | i7- 2600k@5Ghz | 8Gb DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX680@1172/3396/1280MHz |
link

37.  | 11016 | Delight | i5-3570K @ 4.5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 | MSI GTX770@1306/3000 |
link

38. | 10839 | DZapi | FX-8350 @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 10-12-12-31 | GTX  680 @ 1239/1802MHz |
link

39. | 10828 | Nighty1991 | i7-4770k @ stock | 8 GB corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz CL9 | Gigabyte GTX770 Windforce 3x OC @stock |
link

40. | 10756 | Panzerfaust | Intel Core i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz  | 8 GB DDR3-1333  CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1370/3700 MHz    |
link
41.
 | 10661 | Matten1987 | 3930K @ 5Ghz | 4 x 2 GB DDR 3 @ 1600 cl9 | 7970  3GB @ 1257/1934  |
link
42. 
| 10655 | Hawky1980 | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,5ghz | 16GB-DDR3-1600Mhz-CL 9.9.9.24 | HD7970@1345/1950Mhz |
link
43. 
| 10634 | Panache | i7-3770K @ 4,6Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866Mhz | 1x EVGA GTX 670 FTW @ 1319Mhz |
link
 
44. 
| 10573 | Nyuki | i5-2500k@ 4.9 Ghz | Xms3 1600 7-8-7-20-T1 | Gigabyte 670 OC @ 1357/3687 MHz                     |
link

45. | 10521 | Spitfire2190 | FX 8350 @4,975 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL  10-12-11-30 2T | HD 7970 @1200/1650  |
link

46. | 10403  | Horilein | Intel Core i5-2550K @ 4,8 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-24 1T| HD 7950 @ 1225/1795 |
link
47.
 | 10352 | Psyyko0 | 2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 2*4Gb GSkill Ripjawz @ 2133 10-11-10-26-1T | 7970 @ 1265/1700 | 
link
48.
 | 10341 | FlasherBasher  | i7 3930 @ 5GHz  | 24GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30 | 1x GTX680 @ 1254/1802 | 
link
49.
 | 10294 | freakyd84 | I7-2600K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB Patriot @ 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA Geforce GTX 680 @ 1126/1742 |
link
50.
 | 10150 | InvisibleMilk | i7 2600K @4,8GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @ 1006/1084/1250 |
link
51.
 | 10146 | derredbaron | i5 2500k @ 5,0GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 |  GTX 680 @ 1230/3580  |
link
52.
 | 10121 | BlackViper59 | i5 2500K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-27 | HD 7950 @ 1250/1550 MHz |
link
53.
 | 10071 | Major Fletcher | i5 3570k @ 4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | GeForce GTX 670 AMP  @ 1256/1702 Mhz |
link
54. | 9960 | 
jeamal | i5-2500K @ 4.2GHz | 8GB GeiL DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24  | Asus GTX670 OC @ 1254/3004  | link
55. 
| 9953 | Topper_Harley | I7-3770k @ 4.3ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz  9-9-9-24 | GTX670 @ 1060/1705  |link
56. 
| 9920 | Stephan79 | i7 2600k @ 4,0Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX  670 @Boost 1254 Mhz/3110 MHz  |link 
57. 
| 9786 | NotAnExit | i7 2600k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 | Zotac Referenz GTX 670 @ 1215/3404 | link
58. 
| 9779 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  1T | Gtx 660ti @ 1290/3685MHz  |link 
59. | 9760 | 
FabulousBK81 | i7 2600k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 | GTX 670 @ 1225/3055| link
60. | 9747 | 
Mrfloppy | Intel I7 870 @ 3,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1750 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX 670 WF3 OC 1267/3454MHz |link 
61. 
| 9744 | Daniel9494 | i5 2500k @ 4.9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1180 Core und 1750 Memory |
link

62. | 9718 | p4n0 | i7 3820 @ 4892MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI HD 7870 @ 1295/1580 | 
link
63.
 | 9669 | ahe1977 | Intel i5 2500K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |  GTX 680 @ 1100/3506MHz |
link
64.
 | 9627 | Masterbase91 | i5 - 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24 | MSI GTX 670 @ 1102/1555Mhz |
link
65. 
| 9598 | BeatBlaster | i5 3570k @ 4,0 | 8 GB DDR3 - 1333 Mhz  | 1 x VTX3D HD 7950 V3 3GB 1150/1400 |
link
66. 
| 9562 | GuLaScHEiS | i7-920 @ 3700MHz | 6GB DDR3 8-8-8-20 | Zotac GTX 680 AMP! | 
link

67. | 9527 | phoenix771 | I7-2600K @ 3.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | GTX 680 @ 1006/1502/1059 MHz |
link
68.
 | 9489 | Horilein | i5 2550k @ 4,2 Ghz | 12GB DDR3 - 1333 Mhz| 1x Radeon HD 7950 @ 1180/1500 Mhz |
link
69.
 | 9438 | killer196 | i5-3570k @ 4,35Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |  Gigabyte GTX670 @ 1230/1537/3105  |
link
70.
 | 9288 | flederfish | intel core i5 2500k @ stock | 8gb DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1196/3506Mhz  |
link
71.
 | 9252 | toxic27 | E3 1230 V2 @ Stock (max. 3,7GHz) | 8GB DDR3-1600 Cl 9-9-9-24 | ASUS HD7950 V2 @ 1025/1400 |
link
72. 
| 9232 | clrokr | i5-3570k @4600MHz, 1370mV | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL11-12-12-28-55 | HD 7950 @ 1200MHz/1450MHz |
link

73. | 9221 | X3N05 | i5-3570K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3- 1600 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX 760 @ 1185/3600 |
link
74.
 | 9130 | $$HardwareKing$$  | i7 2700K @ 4134 Mhz  |  16 Gb - DDR3 - 1866 Mhz - CL 11 - 11 - 11 - 28 | Asus Matrix 7970 @1100/1650 |
link
75. 
| 9068 | Sonntagsfahrer | FX8120 @ 4,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-36  | HD 7970 @ 1250/1625 MHz  |
link
76.
 | 9008 | nassa | i5 750 @ 4200MHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1092/3654 MHz |
link
77.
 | 8918 | Whompter | i5-2500K@ 4,3 Ghz |8GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1300/1650 |
link
78.
 | 8786 | ILAN12346 | PhenomII x6 1090T@4GHz | 6GB DDR2 800 CL4-4-4-12 |  Sapphire HD7970 @ 1300/1800 (1,25V)  |
link
79.
 | 8782 | Thallassa | Intel Core i7-860 @ 3,8 ghz| 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-24-2T | Sapphire Radeon HD7870XT Boost @ 1150/1500 | 
link
80. |
 8616 | dgcss | Intel i5 2500k @ 3,3 GHz | 4x4 GB Corsair DDR3 1600 CL  9-9-9-24-2T | Point of View GTX 680 TGT Edition @ 1006/1502 MHz  |
link

81. | 8604 | Markzzman | i5 3450 @ 4100 MHz | GTX 760 @ 1300/ 3550 | 8 GB  1402 CL 8-8-8-24 |
link
82.
 | 8580 | Fatalii | Core i7 2600K @ 4,8GHz | Corsair XMS3 1600MHz  9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 580 SC @ 1000MHz/2000MHz/1250MHz |  
link
83.
 | 8501 | Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5201 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL  7-10-7-27 1T| GTX 580 @ 980/1960/1050 MHz  |
link

84. | 8470 | WuBomber411 | FX8120 @ 4032MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD 7950 @ 1050/1400MHz |
link

85. | 8460 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @3,79 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1806 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @1163/3005 MHz |
link
86.
 | 8404 | schneiderbernd | i7 2600K @ 5100 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL  9-11-9-28 | GTX 580 @ 1002/2004/2351MHz |  
link
87.
 | 8316 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | FX-8150 @ 4,2Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX670 FTW @ 1084/3105Mhz |
link
88.
 | 8288 | Fragles |i7 3930K @ 4400MHz| 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 10-10-10-24 | GTX580 @ 979MHz/1958/2160 |
link
89.
 | 8243 | crizzler | i5-3570K @ 4.2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 | HD 7870 @ 1050/1500 |
link
90. 
| 8230 | Bulldogge | I5 3570k@4.5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |  HD7870@1210 |
link
91.
 | 8193 | KaiserKönig | Intel i5-3570K @ 4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7870 @ 1150/1450 |
link

92. | 8152 | Soldat0815 | i5-3350P @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | GTX660ti @ 1200/1600 | 
link
93. 
| 8138 | max00 | i5-2500k @ 3.3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1333 11-9-9-24 | GTX680  @ 1006 /1502 + Turbo |
link
94.
 |  8116 | TankCommander | i7-2600K @ 4.9 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1866 9-10-10-24  |GTX 580 @ 939/1878/2100 | 
link
95. 
| 8073 |veteran | i7 3770K @4000MHz | 16Gb DDR 3-2133 CL 9-11-10-28 | GTX 580 @940/1880/2050 | 
link
96.
 | 8073 | Shooot3r | Amd Phenom II x6 1090T @4,2mhz | 2*2 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 @  9-9-9-24 | Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 @ 1120/1575 MHz | 
link
97.
 | 8061 | Toast mit Mett | i7-2600k @ 3,4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @ 980/1502 |
link
98.
| 8041 | 
SubLeo | FX8350 @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1912 9-9-9-27 | HD7870 @ 1170/1350 |link

99. 
|  8028 | micha2 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | HD 7950 @ 925/1250  |link
100.  
| 7969 | xSunshin3x | i7-2600k@ 4.6Ghz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 TeamGroupElite  9-9-9-21 | Sapphire Radeon 7870 OC @ 1250/1450 Mhz  |
link
101. 
| 7949 | bfgc | Intel i7 2600k 4.2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | eVGA  GTX 580 SC @ 940/1880/2300 MHz |  
link
102. 
| 7908 | FabianHD|i5-2500K @ 4,7GHz|8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24|Gigabyte HD  7950 @ 1000/1350 MHz|
link
103.
 | 7892 | Donstaudi | Amd Fx 8350 @ 4,3GHZ|8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHZ | Point of  View Geforce GTX 660Ti Ultracharged 2Gb @ 1033/1502|  
link
104. | 
7884 | hwk | i7 860 @ 4012 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 @ 1450 MHz 9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 990/1980/2300 MHz | 
link

105. | 7828 | Otep | Intel C2Q 9550 @ 3,825 GHz | 8GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-18 | GTX 670 @ 1006 / 1527 | link
 106. | 
7804 | Legacyy | Core i7-2600k @ 4.5GHz | 8 GB 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2200 | 
link
107. 
| 7653 | Labei01 | i7 2600K @ 4500MHz HT | 8GB DDR3-1600 @ 1866  CL10-09-10-28  | GTX 570 @ 971/1942/2000MHz  |
link
108.
 | 7652 | Naumo | Core i7 860 @ 3905MHz HT | 4GB DDR3-2000 @ 2133 CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @ 966/1932/2153MHz | 
link


109. 
| 7607 | Dancel | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 CL10-11-11-25 2T | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2100 MHz |
link
 110. | 7578 | 
xChristian79 | i5-2500k @ 5 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27 | ATI Radeon HD 7870 @ 1180/1450 MHz |
link

111. 
| 7577
 |stimpi2k4 | CoreI7 920 4,38GHz | OCZ @ 1333MHz CL7  | EVGA GTX570 @ 1000/2280 |
link
112.
 | 7560 | Veteran | i7 Core 920 @ 4200 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 |  gtx 580 @ 940/1880/2150 MHz  |
link
113. 
 | 7510 | Danomat | Intel i7 2600k 4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24  |  KFA2 Anarchy GTX 580 @ 951/2304/1902 MHz  |
link

114. | 7471 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4,0GHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL  5-6-6-24 2T | GTX 760 @ 1306/3505 MHz  |
link
115. 
| 7387 | Airwolf | Intel I7 2600K @ 4.0Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24  2T | EVGA GTX 580 - @ 860Mhz/1720Mhz/2004Mhz  |
link
116.
 | 7325| D!str(+)yer | i7-990X @ 4411Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 985/1970/2100 | 
 link
117.
 | 7314 | oxoViperoxo | Intel Core i7 960 @ 4.200MHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL  7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2250MHz  |
link

118. | 7279 | PaulTheBro | i3 3225k 2x3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3  1600 MHz CL9 ( 9-9-9-24 )| GTX 660 Ti  1.136/3.465 MHz | 
link
119. |
 7276 | 1821984 | Intel 2500K @ 5000MHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-24 | GTX 570 @ 940/1880/2100MHz |
link
120. | 
7276 | JonnyB1989 | i7 930 @ 4018 MHz | 6 GiB DDR3-1692 @ 7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 947/1894/2340 | 
link
121. 
| 7218 | m4soN | i2500k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @  1250/1800 |
link
122. | 
7086 | Darkstar[GER] | i7-2600k @ 5,4GHz | DDR3 @ 933MHz und CL8-9-8-24-1T | HD6970 @ 1000Mhz | 
link
123. | 
7083 | stimpi2k4 | i7-920 @ 4000 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1532Mhz 7-7-7-18 | gtx 570 @ 970/1940/2280MHz 
 | link
124. 
| 
7078 
| Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 4,2 GHz | 6 DDR3 1603MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 930/1860/2150 | 
link

125. |
 7073 | Schmidde | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,104GHz | 8GB DDR3  @ 1621  8-8-8-24 | GTX570 @ 1000/2000/2050 |  
link

126. | 7044 | power02 |i5 2500K @ 4500 Mhz|16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|EVGA  570 GTX HD SC @ 927/2187 MHZ  |
link
127. | 
7033 | Masterchief79 | Intel i7 2600K @ 4715MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570@950/1900/1075MHz | 
link
128. 
| 7012 | na:L | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,3GHz | 8GB-DDR3-1600MHz-CL 8-9-8-24 | GTX 570@952/1904/2150/1,15V |
link
129. | 
6978 | PCTOM | PII 1090T @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 899/1798/2221MHz | 
link
130.
 | 6939 | hulkhardy1 | i5 760 @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 | GTX 580 @ 940/1880/2350  | 
link
131. | 
6886 | Hübie | i5 2500k @4700MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX580 @962Mhz |
 link
132.
 | 6886 |  Jacke wie Hose | Intel Core i7 2600K@4,6Ghz | 2x4 GB TeamGroup  Elite DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | eVGA   GTX570 900/1800/2200  |
link
133.
 | 6826 | Pumpi | I7 920 @ 3,99 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1600 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 @ 940/1880/2270 | 
link 
134.
 | 6799 | Happyplace4190 | Core i7 920 @ 4,1GHz | 6 GB DDR3  @ 1568 7-7-7-21 | GTX 480 @ 945/1890/2175| 
link
135. | 
6798 | devon | i7-920 @ 4200Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2400 | 
link
136. 
| 6753 | th_fn_styles | A8-3870k @ 3,6ghz | 8GB-DDR3-1866Mhz-CL 9.10.9.28 |  HD7950 |
link
137.
 | 6743 | Meratheus | i7 860 @ 3400 Mhz | 8GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27 | GTX  570 @ 900/1800/2000 Mhz  |
link
138. | 
6729 |Chrisinger | Core i7 870 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3 1456MHz 9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2000MHz | 
link
139. 
| 6726 | Colonia | i5 2500K @ 5,2 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX  480 @ 870/1740/2056 MHz |  
link

140. | 6644 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 | 
link
141.
 | 6621 | Apfelkuchen| X6 1090t@4340MHz | 4GB OCZ Platinum @ 1736   7-6-7-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 933/2074  |
link
142.
 | 6601 | Schrotti | Core i7-860 @ 4214Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@920/1840/2000 | 
link
143. | 
6569 | Celina'sPapa | I7 2600k @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 570 @ 960/1920/2150MHz | 
link
144. 
| 6556 | HanZzen | AMD Phenom II X6 1045T @ 3645 MHz | G.Skill Ripjaws 540 MHz 6-6-6-15-20 | AMD Radeon HD 7850 @ 1259MHz / 1.375 MHz |
link
145. 
| 6537 | Headcrash | i5-2500k@3,3ghz | 8GB G.Skill 1333mhz CL9 |  Sapphire HD7870 OC  |
link
146. | 
6500 | Portvv | i7 2600K @ 4500 | 4GB @ 1866 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 925/1850/1000 |
 link
147.
 | 6497 |  python 7960 | i7 2600K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 @ 9-9-9-28 | HD 6970 @  980/1450 MHz |
link
148. 
| 6455 | sonicmonkey | Intel i7 2600k 3,8Ghz | 8GB G.Skill Sniper  1600Mhz | Gigabyte gtx 580  |
link
149. | 
6444  | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | Q9650@4.0GHz | 8GB DDR2@534 5-5-5-15 | GTX580@901/1802/2203 | 
link
150.
 | 6347 | Ratty0815 | i7-920 @ 4209MHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 8-8-8-21 | GTX 480 @ 890/1781/1848 | 
link
151. 
| 6327 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core I5 3570k @ 4577MHz | 8GB DDR3-10700 CL 7-7-7-21 |  GTX 560Ti 448 @ 880/1760/2100MHz  |
link
152. | 
6306 | Sarge_70 | i7-920 @ 3930MHz | 6GB DDR3-1572 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 869/1738/1906MHz | 
link
153. | 
6293 | Jacke wie Hose | i5 2500k @ 4304MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | 
link
154.
 | 6270 | =LordHelmchen= | Ph II 1090T @ 4220MHz | 8 GB @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 6950/2GB @ 982/1385 |
link
155. | 
6208 | streega | i5 760 @ 4677,3 MHz| 4 GB DDR3 -1700 CL 6-9-6-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 1006/2011/2108 MHz | 
link
156.
 | 6095 | Bambusbar | AMD PH II X4 965 BE @ 4GHz | 8GB Mushkin  Silverline 1333 MHz @ 1406 MHz | ASUS ENGTX480 @ 895 / 1790 / 2000 |
link

157. | 6037 | Benho2 | i3 3220 @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7850 (1GB) @ 1050/1250MHz |
link
158. | 
5927 | Vaykir| i7 Extreme 980X @ 4,6 GHz | 6GB @ 2000 8-9-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 1065/1300 | 
link
159. | 
5862 | dorow | Intel Q6600 @ 4050 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1200 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 950/1100/1900  | 
link
160.
 | 5827 | TH1984 | Core i7 860 @ 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21 | GTX480 @ 800/1600/2000 |
 link
161.
 | 5803 | Bruce112| i5 2500K @ 5.00MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX  470 @ 800/1600/2000MHz  |
link
162.
 | 5796 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7 920 @ 4200Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20 | Gtx 470 @ 860/1720/1950 | 
link
163.
 | 5794 | der Moloch | i7 920 @ 3600MHz | 6GB DDR3-1444 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 798/1596/1903 | 
link
164. | 
5771 | Fuzetsu | Core i7 2600K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 825/1999 MHz | 
link
165.
 | 5761 | SESOFRED | Q9550 @ 3840 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 480 @ 890/1780/2013MHz | 
link 
166.
 | 5761 | Korfe | i5-760 @ 3.8 Ghz | 12 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | Hd 6970 | 
link
167.  
| 5714 | Razes | i5 2400 @ stock (3,1GHz) | 8GB DDR3 1333 @7-7-7-20 | Sapphire 6950 2GB @960/1350 MHz | 
link
168.
 | 5704 | Jackjan | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,7GHz | 3x4GB @ 667MHz | HD 6950 2GB GDRR5 @ GPU 950MHz, Memory 1375 MHz |
link
169. |
 5703 | EGThunder | Core i7 920 @ 3,33GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-8-8-23 | GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950MHz | 
link
170.
 | 5695 | Redbull0329 | Intel i5 @ 4GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | AMD Radeon HD6950 @ 900/1300 | 
link
171. | 
5673 | fac3l3ss | Core i7-920 @ 3,8 GHz |  6GB DDR3-1088 10-14-14-30  | HD 6950 @ 950/1450 MHz | 
link
172. | 
5650 | Celina'sPapa | I7860 @ 2800MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 813/1654/2060MHz | 
link
173. | 
5644 | debalz | Phenom X6 1100T BE@4000MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@756/1900/1512MHz | 
link

174. | 5619 | moboKiller | A6-3670K@3300,2 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T |  HD 7850 @ 1025/1400MHz  |
link
175.
 | 5533 | mmayr | Q9650@4000Mhz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2004Mhz | 
link
176.
 | 5525 | SchumiGSG9 | Core i7-950 @ 3,2 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 756/1900/1512 |
 link
177.
 | 5513 | k303 | Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4.29GHz |  2x 2GB DDR2-1010 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 875/2040 | 
link
178.
 | 5465 | docday | i7-870 @ 2,94GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 CL-9-9-9-24 G.Skill  Ripjaws 1333| ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII @ 742/950/1484 MHz |  
link
179. | 
5415 | mixxed_up | i5 2500K @ Stock | 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX470 @ 896/1792/2076 MHz | 
link
180. | 5411
 | ad_ | 
Intel i5 2500k @ 4.0 GHz | 
8GB DDR3-1333  9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 1000 MHz/2200 MHz  |
link
181. | 
5405 | DC1984 | Q9650 @ 4005MHz | 8GB DDR2-1066 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 570 @ 800/1600/1900MHz | 
link
182. | 
5393 | sascha-koepke | 2500k@4,9GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX560TI@990/1980/2030MHz | 
link
183.
 | 5367 | Sickpuppy | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |  GTX 470 @ 811/1622/1801 |  
link
184. |
 5318 | jules.m | i7-2600k @ 4,43GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1866@1922 CL 9-10-9-27 |1x GTX560Ti@970MHz |
link
185. 
| 5311 | cultraider | i5 2500K@ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560Ti @ 1000/2200MHz | 
link
186.
 | 5306 | Forti | I5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1800 | 
link
187.
 | 5303 | euihyun2210 | Core i5 760 @ 4012MHz | DDR3-1600 @ 7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1800 | 
link
188. | 
5275 | TBF_Avenger | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3808 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX570 @ 752/1924/1504 MHz | 
link
189. 
| 5189 | HowDee | Q9550 @ 3722MHz | 4 GB DDR2-876 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX570 @ 797 / 1594 / 975 | 
link
190. | 5166 | 
Basti | I5 2500 K @ 4600 MHz | 8Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24| GTX 560 Ti @ 940/2100 | 
link
191. | 
5136 | DrSin | i5 2500K @ 4489Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1866 9-13-13-24 | 5870 @ 975Mhz | 
link
192.
 | 5113 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,2GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @821/1642/2002MHz | 
link
193. 
| 5050 | ACDSee | i7-860 @3,41 GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1948 8-9-8-24 @1,5V |HD  5850 @ 990/1170 @1,15V | 
link
194.
 | 5017 | belle | i5 2500K @ 4000 MHz | 8 GiB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-28 2T |  GTX 560 Ti @ 882/1764/2098  MHz  |
link
195. | 
5003 | Prognose Bumm | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 950/1900/2290 MHz | 
link
196. |
 4984 | bjoern1982 | i5-2500k @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 lite retail  @ 1000/1200 MHz | 
link
197.
 | 4976 | Rixx | E8400 @ 4500 MHZ | 4 GB DDR2 500 5-5-5-15 | GTX 480 @  850/1700/950 |
link
198. | 
4957 | Rail | Phenom II 965BE @ 4119 MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 850/1700/2002 |  
link 
199. | 
4905 | (AUT)Jazzman | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4002MHz | 4GB DDR-1333 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870 @ 1019/1322 MHz | 
link
200. 
| 4874 | OverclockingNewbie|Phenom II X6 1090T@3110 MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|HD 6950 1GB@800 MHZ/1250 MHz |
link
201. | 
4857 | esszett | Q9550 @ 3400 MHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 960 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1674 | 
link 
202.
 | 4847 | Kaki008 | Core i7 950 @ 3,06 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 8-9-8-24 | HD 5850 @ 1000/1200  |
 link

203.
 | 4778 | davidoff78 | Phenom II X4 955 BE | 4Gb DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1700MHz | 
link
204. | 
4668 | totovo | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 980/1348 MHz | 
link 
205. | 
4648 | Falco | Phenom X6 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3-833 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 769/900/1538 | 
link
206.
 | 4623                  | Vorax | i5 750 @ 3,0GHz | 6 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | 
link
207.
 | 4612 | JFF78 | i7 970 @ 3200-3460 | 6 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR 3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | Gainward GTX560 Ti Phantom @ 835/1670/2025 |
link
208. | 
4591 | Outlaw15 | Phenom X6 1090T@3200MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-21 |  HD 6950@800/1255/1255MHz | 
link
209. | 
4590 | Jan565 | PII 955BE @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2T | HD5850 @ 1000/1300 | 
link
210. | 
4587 | Dr@gon18 | Q9550 E0 @ 3900MHz | 8GB DDR2-976MHz CL 5-5-5-18 | HD 5850 @ 920MHz/4900MHz | 
link
211. 
| 4538 | To_By_B | i7-950 @ 3,7 GHz | 6 GB DDR 3 @ 1602 MHz CL 8-8-8-24   | GTX 460 @ 880 MHz/1760 MHz / 2050 MHz  |
link
212.  | 
4509 | Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3700 Mhz | 4GB DDR3 1600  CL 6-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 975/1175  Mhz|
link
213.
 | 4503 | Firestriker  | Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3400 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | 
link
214.
 | 4482 | Aer0 | I5-2500k @ 3.3ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 800Mhz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 915 |
link
215. 
| 4455 | CrimsoN 2.0 | 2500K @ 4.4GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 CL 9 9 9 21 -1T | GTX 460 @ 1GB @ 900/1800/4100MHz |
link
216.
 | 4424 | GoldenMic | i7-870@Stock | 12 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @  880/1760/2000 |
link
217.
 | 4419 | BautznerSnef | Phenom II 1090BE @ 4014MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-19 | 5870 @ 900/1300 | 
link
218. | 
4361 | BIOS-Daddy | Phenom II X6 @ 4214MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 986/1972/2126MHz | 
link
219. | 
4334 | Ripcord | Core i5-2500K @ 5089 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 930/1860/2160MHz | 
link
220. | 
4324 | Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3700 Mhz | 2GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 975/1175 Mhz | 
link
221.
 | 4323 | R33p3r | X4 955 BE @ 3800 Mhz | DDR2 800 Geil 800 Mhz 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 750/1500/1674Mhz  |
 link
222. | 
4297 | ebola | i3 540 @ 4Ghz | Dolphin 1333Mhz @ 1400 und 10-10-10-28 2T | Radeon 5850 @ 953/1300 | 
link
223. | 
4262 | NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 2,8GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL7-7-7-20 | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/2004MHz | 
link
224.  |
 4238 | der_knoben | C2q9550 @3,83GHz | 4GB DDR2 @902MHz CL5 |HD6870 @  900/1050  |
link
225. | 
4165 | Lubio 07 | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3.76GHz | 4GB DDR3-2100 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 947/1894/2100 | 
link
226.
 | 4139 | NAui11 |Core i5 760 @ 3.60GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | GTX 460 @ 900/1800/2000MHz | 
link 
227. | 
4132 | carsten1975 | Q6600 @ 3,37 | 4GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 | HD 5870 | 
link
228. 
| 4043 | StoepselEI | i7 2630QM  | 8 GB DDR3 PC1333 9 9 9 24 | Ati Readon HD6990m 2 GB @ 830/1150 | 
link
229. | 
4020 | Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3000 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 900/1050MHz | 
link
230. | 
3851 | Sturmtank | Core I5 750 @ 3,2 Ghz | 4 GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 @ 1700 |  GTX 460 @ 840/1680/2000 | 
link
231.
 | 3707 | BigMac81 | Q9550 @ 3,9 GHz | 4GB DDR2 1066@1100 5-5-5-18 | GTX 460@ 800/1600/2000 | 
link 

232. 
| 3682 | Insecure | Phenom II 955BE @ 3,8GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | GTX460 @ 825/1650/2000  | 
link
233. | 
3624 | necavi91 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4GHz | 8GB @ 1600 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX460 @ 810/1620/1000 MHz | 
link 
234.
 | 3616 | Marauder | Core2Quad Q9400 @ 3,2GHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 CL 5-7-7-19 | GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | 
link
235. | 
3554 | Clawhammer | PhenomII X4 B55 BE @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR2-800 5-5-5-5 | GTX 465 @ 607/1214/1603 | 
link
236.
 | 3553 | Beukertron | Q6600 @ 3600MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 460 @ 800/1600/2000MHz | 
link 

237. | 
3290 | redBull87 | Phenom II X4 956 BE @ 3,4Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-24 | HD 6850 775/1000 | 
link 
238.
 | 2696 | Davin's Theorie | Core 2 Duo E8400 @3,6GHz | 4GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 | HD 5770 @ 950/1295 | 
link
239.
 | 2659 | HMangels91 | AMD FX6300@4,5GHz | Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB  @1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | AMD HD 7750 OC 1GB DDR5 @ 830Mhz  |
link.


Legende:
Rot = ATI/AMD Grafikkarte
Grün = NVidia Grafikarte
Orange = nicht in Wertung


Stand: 05.01.2014 ~ 23:00 h


----------



## veteran (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Ehemaliger Beitrag #2 im Spoiler:



Spoiler



Hallo ,
hier werden die Ergebnisse für das Extreme Ranking aufgenommen.
Die Regeln dazu entnehmt ihr bitte aus dem ersten Post des Threaderstellers , da diese Rankings in Zusammenarbeit erstellt werden.

Info: Jeder User wird nur einmal eingetragen mit der jeweils höchsten Punktzahl, unabhängig davon wieviel verschiedene Systeme mit unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten er besitzt.
Dies soll einfach nur verhindern das ein User z.B. fünf mal in der gleichen Liste steht und die Liste übersichtlich gehalten wird.
Ansonsten ist ja sowieso meistens nur die höchste Punktzahl interresant.

*
Extreme Ranking (Single GPU)*



|Platz|Punkte|Nickname|CPU+Takt|Speicher+Takt und Latenzen|Grafikkarte+Takt|Verifikationslink
| 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|X5312| MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | 
GTX 780 @1089MHz/1802MHz
|
Link
|
| 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|X5013|bfgc | i7 2600k @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
EVGA GTX 780 @ 1110/3030 MHz 
|
Link
|
| 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|X4286|Hawky1980 |PhII X6 1090T @4,5ghz|16GB-DDR3-1600Mhz-CL 9.9.9.24|
HD7970@1345/1950Mhz
|
Link
|
|4|X4082|Lutz81|Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz|12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T|
GTX 680 @ 1350/3604 Mhz
|
Link
|
|5|X4017|streetjumper16|i7-2600k@5Ghz|8Gb DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T|
GTX680 @1172/3396/1280MHz
|
Link
|
|6|X4012|Pitbull|i7-3770k @4,5GHz|16GB DDR3-1600 CL9|
GTX 680 @ 1296/3602 Mhz
 |
Link
|
|7|X3847|Schrotti | i7 2600k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 | 
GTX 680 @ 1200/3000
|
Link
|
|8|X3752|FlasherBasher|i7 3930 @ 5GHz|24GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30|
1x GTX680 @1254/1802
|
Link
|
|9|X3681|Matten1987|3930K @5000Mhz |8 GB DDR 3 @1600 cl9|
7970 3GB @1257/1934
|
Link
|
|10|X3657|Panache|i7-3770K @ 4,6Ghz|8GB DDR3 @ 1866Mhz|
1x EVGA GTX 670 FTW @ 1319Mhz
|
Link
|
|11|X3638|Major Fletcher| i5 3570k @ 4,6 Ghz|8GB DDR3 - 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | 
GeForce GTX 670 AMP  @ 1256/1702 Mhz
|
Link
|
|12|X3563|Softy|i5-2500K @ 5200 MHz|8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24-1T|
Radeon HD7950 @ 1290/1660MHz
|
Link
|
|13|X3517|TripleH84|3570K @ 4,4 Ghz|8GB DDR3 @2133 CL11|
GB 7970 @1100/1500
|
Link
|
|14|X3505|Sonntagsfahrer|FX8120 @4800 MHz|8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-36|
HD 7970 @ 1210/1600 MHz
|
Link
|
|15|X3333|Raspo|Phen. II X4 960T @4,5 GHz|G.Skill @ 1333 9-9-9 24-33 2T |
7970 @ 1239/1700
|
Link
|
|16|X3176|xTc| i7-3930K @4,5 GHz|16 GiByte DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-27|
Radeon HD 7970 @1.100/3.100 MHz
|
Link
|
|17|X3149|Shooot3r|1090T @ 4200 MHz|4GB Corsair 1600 @ CL 9-9-9-24|
Radeon HD 7970 @ 1120/1575 MHz
|
Link
|
|18|X2788|bfgc|Intel i7 2600k 4200MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|
GTX 580 SC @940/1880/2300 MHz
|
Link
|
|19|X2751|Fatalii |i7 2600K @4800 MHz|Corsair XMS3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|
GTX 580  @1000MHz/2000MHz/1250MHz
|
Link
| 
|20|X2699|schneiderbernd|i7 2600K @ 5007MHz|8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-28|
GTX 580 @991/1982/2350MHz
|
Link
|
|21|X2539|cook2211|i7 980X @ 4400MHz|6GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24|
GTX580 @950/1900/2150Mhz
|
Link
|
|22|X2504|Veteran |i7 Core 920 @4200 Mhz|6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21|
gtx 580 @940/1880/2150 MHz
|
Link
|
|23|X2473|Titan2k4|i7 Core 950 @4200 MHz|6GB DDR3-1603 CL 8-8-8-24|
GTX 580 @920/1840/2150 MHz
|
Link
|
|24|X2434|D!str(+)yer|i7-990X @4411Mhz|12GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24|
GTX 580 @985/1970/2100
|
Link
|
|25|X2362|Meratheus|i7 860 @3400 Mhz|8GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27|
GTX 570 @900/1800/2000 Mhz
|
Link
|
|26|X2289|Chrisinger|Core i7 870 @4000 MHz|8GB DDR3-1456MHz 9-9-9-23 |
GTX 570 @950/1900/2000MHz
|
Link
| 
|27|X2152|widder0815|i7 2600K @4700 Mhz|4GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-10-9-28|
GTX 570 @979/1958/1126 Mhz
|
Link
|
|
28|
X2127|Schrotti|i7 Core 860 @4018 MHz|4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24|
GTX 480 @930/1860/1900 MHz
|
Link
|
|29|X2093|Jacke wie Hose|Q9650 @4305 MHz|4GB DDR2-1000 CL 5-5-5-15|
GTX 570 @900/1800/2200 MHz
|
Link
|
|30|X2034|Jankerman|i870 @2930 MHz|8GB DDR3-1333 CL ????|
GTX 570 @909/1818/2117 MHz
|
Link
|
|31|X1963|mmayr|Intel Core2 Quad 9650 @4000MHz|4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|
GTX 480 @850/1700/2005 MHz
|
Link
|
|32|X1938|sodelle|Q 8200 @2330Mhz|4GB DDR2-1066 |
gtx 570 @786/1572/2100 Mhz
|
Link
|
|33|X1894|Fuzetsu|i7 Core 2600K @4200MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|
GTX 570 @825/1999 MHz
|
Link
|
|34|X1845|der Moloch|i7 Core 920 @3600 MHz|6GB DDR3-1444 CL 9-9-9-24|
GTX 480 @798/1596/1903 MHz
|
Link
|
|35|X1789|Schumi GSG9|i7 950 @3200 MHz|12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-74-2T @1333|
GTX 480 AMP @756/959/1512 MHz
|
Link
|
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|X1787|cultraider|i5 2500K@ 4,2GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|
GTX 560Ti @ 1000/2200MHz
|
Link
|*

Extreme Ranking (Multi GPU)
* 


|Platz|Punkte|Nickname|CPU+Takt|Speicher+Takt und Latenzen|Grafikkarte+Takt|Verifikationslink|
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|X17942|bans3i | Intel Core i7 3930K@ 5.00 GHz|4x4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24|
GTX Titan 4-Way-SLI +180 Core +200 Mem
|
Link
| 
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|X 15979 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,25GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 
4x R9 290X @ 1095/1296
 | 
Link
|
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|X12267|elsihenne|i7-990X @4.805 GHz|24GB DDR3 @1848 8-10-9-22|
2x GTX 690 @1062/3525
|
Link
|
|4|X10733|FlasherBasher|i7 3820 @4500MHz|16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-30 |
4x GTX 680 @Stock
|
Link
|
|5|X10378|Chris77 | I7 3960X @ 4500 MHz | 16 GB DDR3 1866 CL 9-10-9-28 1T |
 2 x GTX Titan @ 986/1552 MHz
|
Link
|
|6|X8461| Reytiros| i7 3960x @ 4500 MHz| 32 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | 
2x GTX 780 @ 863/1502
|
Link
|
|7|X7742|SoF|i7 3960X @4900 MHZ|4x 2GB @ 7-10-7-28-98 1067 MHZ|
3x GTX580 @   946/1892/1089
|
Link
|
|8|X7325|kampfschaaaf|i7-3930k @ 4900MHz|16GiB @2133 MHz 9-11-9-27 2t | 
2x ASUS HD7970 @ 1125MHz GPU
|
Link
|
|9|X7073|ujmoskito |2x Xeon 5650 @4189MHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz 8-8-8-24|
4x GTX 580 @  790 MHz/2004 MHz
|
Link
|
|10|X6270|xTc|i7-3930K @ 4.7 GHz|16 GiB DDR3-2133 CL9-11-10-27|
2x Radeon HD 7950 @1.230/3.200 MHz
|
Link
|
|11|X5795|smoky-jo|i7 Core x990 @4300 Mhz|12GB DDR3-1997 CL 9-9-9-28|
2xGTX 590 @630/1260/1728
|
Link
|
|12|X4797|Cook2211|i7 3960X @4750MHz|16GB RAM @ 1600 9-9-9-24|
2x GTX580 DCII @940/1880/2004
|
Link
|
|13|X4582|Speedy1612|i7-970 @3200 Mhz|12GB DDR3-1600|
2*GTX570 890mhz/1700mhz
|
Link
|
|14|X4578|PsychoQeeny|i7 2600k @4500|4gb DDR3-2133 cl9-10-9-28|
2x gtx570 @963/1925/2100
|
Link
|
|15|X4538|quadratkeks|Intel i7 2600k @4213 MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24|
2x GTX  580 @910/1820/2100
|
Link
|
|16|X4344|widder0815| i7 2600k @4616 Mhz|4GB DDR3-2133Mhz 9-10-9-28 |
2xgtx570 @972/1944/2224 MHz
|
Link
|
|17|X4325|Speedy1612|Intel Core i7-970 @4,5Ghz|12GB DDR3 @1600 9-9-9-24-128-2T|
GTX570 @890/1780/2150
|
Link
|
|18|X4031|streetjumper16|1090t @4214 MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|
2xHD 5870 @940/1300 Mhz
|
Link
|
|19|X3948|sodelle|I5-2500k @4,1 GHz|8GB DDR3 1600|
2x GTX 570 @786/1572/2100
|
Link
|
|20|X3947|DeathMetal |i7 2600K @4400 MHz|16 GB DDR3 @1866 MHz 10-9-10-27|
2x GTX 580 @ 900/2100
|
Link
|
|21|X3928|paxpl|i7 870 @ 4434 MHz|8GB DDR3 1600Mhz @ 7-8-7-20 @ 1,65V|
2x GTX480 @ 880/1760/2150 MHz
|
Link
|
|22|X3730|sylarnbg|Core i7 930 @4000MHz|4GB DDR3-1600 CL7-7-7-20|
GTX 480 SLI @825/1650/2000MHz
|
Link
|
|23|X3333|kmf|QX9770 @4000 MHz|4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24|
2xGTX 470 @860/1720/1780 MHz
|
Link
|
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|X3056|Soldat0815|Core i5 3550P|8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T|
GTX660ti@1254/1598MHz
|
Link
| 

Rot = ATI/AMD Grafikkarte
Grün = NVidia Grafikarte

Letzte Änderung am: 19.11.2013


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

streetjumper16 | i7 2600K@ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1175/1575MHz | P10860 | Bild
 streetjumper16 | i7 2600K@ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1175/1575MHz | X3953 | Bild

Extreme wurde ja schon eingetragen 


Grüße,

streetjumper16

PS @ veteran

Bei mir funktioniert komischerweiße nicht wenn ich die Punkte über die Seite sehen will deswegen mache ich immer Bilder mit CPU-Z etc.


----------



## 1821984 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

1821984 | Intel 2500K @ 5000MHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-24 | GTX 570 @ 940/1880/2100MHz | P7276


----------



## power02 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

power02 | i5 2500k @ 4,5Ghz  | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | 560GTX TI 448 @ 900/1800/1900| P6643
Edit: Hab das P vergessen


----------



## Lutz81 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27 | GTX 480 @ 985/1970/2400 MHz | P7909


----------



## Colonia (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Die Liste wird nach und nach wieder aktualisiert. Die Daten von der alten Liste, die nicht seit dem 30.07.2011 nicht mehr aktualisiert wurden, werde ich nach und nach einfügen. Deshalb wundert euch am Anfang nicht, wenn die Zahlen nicht stimmen oder doppelt vorhanden sind.

Ich gebe mein bestes und versuche die Liste wieder auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen.

Viele Grüße
Colonia


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Wa1lock | I7-980X @ 4,45 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2053 CL 10-10-10-27 | HD 7970 CF @ 1130/1700 MHz | P14946


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Colonia schrieb:


> Die Liste wird nach und nach wieder aktualisiert. Die Daten von der alten Liste, die nicht seit dem 30.07.2011 nicht mehr aktualisiert wurden, werde ich nach und nach einfügen. Deshalb wundert euch am Anfang nicht, wenn die Zahlen nicht stimmen oder doppelt vorhanden sind.
> 
> Ich gebe mein bestes und versuche die Liste wieder auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen.
> 
> ...



Währe schön wenn du den Link hinten einsetzen würdest da ja die Punkte schon vorne stehen 
Aber sonst danke fürs übernehmen


----------



## TankCommander (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Als erstes: DANKE an die beiden USER die diese Tabellen weiterführen und aktuell halten!*


TankCommander | i7-2600K @ 4.9 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1866 9-10-10-24 |GTX 580 @ 939/1878/2100

P 8116


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2012)

Jo erstmal besten dank das ihr diesen thread weiterführt und aktualisiert.

Hätte aber noch ein anliegen....könnten wir noch je eine liste machen wo einmal nur amd drinne steht und eine mit nur intel?


----------



## ACDSee (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

ACDSee | i7-860 @3,41 GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1948 8-9-8-24 @1,5V |HD 5850 @ 990/1170 @1,15V | P5020


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

i7 870 @ 4,1 GHz / 8 GB  DDR3 / sapphire 6950  @ 920/1250

5364 PKT

AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-870 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P7H55-USB3 score: P5364 3DMarks


----------



## Rixx (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Rixx | Intel Q9650 @ 4004 MHz | 8 GB DDR2 1068 CL 5-5-5-15 | 2 x GTX 480 @ 865/1730/2025 MHz | P9198


----------



## mrfloppy (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

so nochmal neu, dann kann oben der post gestrichen werden 

i7 870 @4,082 GHz /8GB DDR3 ram 9-10-10-27 ! sapphire 6950 @ 920/ 1330

5741 PKT

ich seh hier teilweise latenzen von 5, kann ich das auch irgendiwe hinbekommen mit meinen kingston rams??? 


AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-870 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P7H55-USB3 score: P5741 3DMarks


----------



## Rixx (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Rixx | Intel Q9650 @ 4005 MHz | 8 GB DDR2 1068 CL 5-5-5-15 |  GTX 480 @ 900/1800/2100 MHz | P6329


----------



## Lutz81 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

@Rixx

da bremst die CPU aber ganz schön 

@mrfloppy

CL5 ist DDR2 Ram, mit entsprechend niedriger Frequenz bekommst du das auch hin


----------



## Razes (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

@mrfloppy
Die CPU macht gut was aus.

Update:
27 Punkte verdammt
 Razes | i5 2400 @ stock (3,1GHz) | 8GB DDR3 1333 @7-7-7-20 | Sapphire 6950 2GB @960/1350 P5714


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hier mal eine Benchmark mit der brandneuen Sapphire HD7950 OC Dual-Fan 

Softy | i5-2500K @ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1200/1700MHz | P9500


----------



## 45thFuchs (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



45ThFuchs| Phenom2x6@4,2GHZ | 8GB DDR3-1652 | GTX460@960/1920/2000| P4643

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 score: P4643 3DMarks

Die paar % limitsuche erspahr ich mir diesmal....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2012)

45thFuchs schrieb:
			
		

> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=518653"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=518652"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=518651"/>
> 
> 45ThFuchs| Phenom2x6@4,2GHZ | 8GB DDR3-1652 | GTX460@960/1920/2000| P4643
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 score: P4643 3DMarks



Oc deinen graka ram noch und auch deinen arbeitsspeicher auf ca 1800 mhz...sollte nochn paar punkchen bringen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Colonia schrieb:


> In diesem Thread bitte nur die Ergebnisse Posten und *nicht* Diskutieren! Zum Diskutieren verwenden wir den bereits bestehenden Thread!
> *Zum Diskussionsthread*
> 
> Das macht die Sache übersichtlicher und erleichtert mir die Arbeit!



Ist ne super Sache das die Rangliste weitergeführt wird! 
Will hier auch nicht den Ordnungshüter machen, aber ich erinnere nur kurz daran, das hier nicht diskutiert werden soll 

Wolln den Thread ja länger behalten


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hier wird ja nicht diskutiert, sondern lediglich tipps gegeben 
Und wer mir noch Tipps geben kann das ich die 11k bzw. die 4k schaffe, das währe sehr hilfreich


----------



## TankCommander (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hier wird ja nicht diskutiert, sondern lediglich tipps gegeben
> Und wer mir noch Tipps geben kann das ich die 11k bzw. die 4k schaffe, das währe sehr hilfreich


 
Desktopkill und Desktop auf Windows klassisch umstellen, 3d mark11 ausgedehnt laufen lassen, Windows auf Höchstleistung umstellen, wenn möglich drauf achten das keine weiteren Programme mitlaufen, Virtu abschalten, RAM hochziehen notfalls durch höhere Latenzen erkaufen, Hyperthreading nutzen, etc.

Steigt die Grafikkarte aus, dann neu booten. Einen zweiten Lauf mit wiederhergestellten Treiber ist Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Shooot3r/Amd Phenom II x6 1090T @4,2mhz/ 2*2 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 @ 9-9-9-24/Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 @ 1120 mhz GPU, 1575mhz Speicher /8073 Punkte auf Performance/http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2736850


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Shooot3r/Amd Phenom II x6 1090T @4,2mhz/ 2*2 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 @ 9-9-9-24/Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 @ 1120 mhz GPU, 1575mhz Speicher /8073 Punkte auf Performance/http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2736850



Wow da bremst die CPU aber schön aus


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

wieso bremst sie aus? woran siehst du das?

mfg


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

An den Punkten!
Ich habe fast 11000 Punkte mit der Karte und fast die selben Taktraten aber einen 2600k!

Grüße,

Edit: Aber bei Extreme solltest du gut punkten können


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

oklasse mal einen extreme durchlaufen.


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

auf extreme habe ich 3149 punkte

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: X3149 3DMarks


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> auf extreme habe ich 3149 punkte
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: X3149 3DMarks




Na siste  Da kann der 1090T schon mehr punkten ^^ Das ist Platz 3 in der Extreme Liste 
Jetzt nur noch posten wie die anderen auch


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Vaykir | i7 2600K @ 5GHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL 8-10-8-24 1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1270/1850MHz | P12146 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann misch ich auch mal mit


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Shooot3r/Amd Phenom II x6 1090T @4,2mhz/ 2*2 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 @  9-9-9-24/Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 @ 1120 mhz GPU, 1575mhz Speicher /3149punkte auf extreme/ AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: X3149 3DMarks

reicht das für die liste?


----------



## Colonia (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Die Performance-Rangliste wurde aktualisiert.*

Mein Ergebniss habe ich auch hinzugefügt:

Colonia | i5 2500K @ 5,2 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 870/1740/2056 | P6726 | link

Gruß
Colonia


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

kannst auch ncoh den für extreme hinzufügen?

mfg


----------



## Colonia (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> kannst auch ncoh den für extreme hinzufügen?
> 
> mfg



Hi,
dafür ist der User Veteran zuständig . Ich mache nur die Performance Ergebnisse. Ich denke aber das dich Veteran in den nächsten Tagen hinzufügt. Der vergisst das nicht 

Gruß
Colonia


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

aso ok alles klar wusste ich nciht

mfg


----------



## Schmidde (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Schmidde | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,104GHz | 8GB DDR3  @ 1621 8-8-8-24 | GTX570 @ 1000/2000/2050 | P7032 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 45thFuchs (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6@ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1699 | GTX460@ 965/1930/2050| P4694



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 score: P4694 3DMarks


Konnte es irgendwie dann doch nicht lassen.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

GoldenMic | i7-870@Stock | 12 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 880/1760/2000 | P 4424 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-870 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P7P55D-E score: P4424 3DMarks

Passt das so in der Form?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Sonntagsfahrer | FX8120 @ 4,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-36 | HD 7970 @ 1250/1625 MHz | P9068     =>  Bild


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Vaykir | i7 2600K @ 5GHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL 8-10-8-24 1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1270/1850MHz | P12146 | Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht, aber da geht noch was


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Februar 2012)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntagsfahrer | FX8120 @ 4,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-36 | HD 7970 @ 1250/1625 MHz | P9068     =>  Bild



Der bulli haut ja gar nichts wegen an punkten...so schade....denken weder zu ivy greifen


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht, aber da geht noch was



Unter luft is hier ende. Cf und ln2 dann in ein paar wochen.


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Unter luft is hier ende. Cf und ln2 dann in ein paar wochen.



Derber Shit  Welche Spannung hast Du anliegen?


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Keine besonderen. 1,6V auf CPU, 1,7V auf Ram, 1,3V auf GPU und 1,7V aufm GRam.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Keine besonderen. 1,6V auf CPU, 1,7V auf Ram, 1,3V auf GPU und 1,7V aufm GRam.



Läuft die CPU nicht mit weniger ? 1,6V ist ja schon ordentlich für 5GHz!
Also ich mach die 11k noch locker, wenn nicht die 12k  Da ich reiner Luftbencher bin!


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



> Also ich mach die 11k noch locker, wenn nicht die 12k  Da ich reiner Luftbencher bin!



Nicht quatschen. Machen!


Meins war auch alles Luft.... noch 
Mit SS auf der CPU sinds 5,5GHz @ CPU bei 1,7V.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Nicht quatschen. Machen!
> 
> 
> Meins war auch alles Luft.... noch
> Mit SS auf der CPU sinds 5,5GHz @ CPU bei 1,7V.




Jetzt nicht! Ich benche nur dann, wenn ich die Zeit dafür habe und ich Lust habe!
Keine Ahnung wann das wiede sein wird!


----------



## 45thFuchs (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

-.- Bei nem Phenom hab ich noch nie mehr als 1,55V gegeben und da wurd mir schon ziemlich mies Benchen tuh ich mit max 1,5V (bios) ist die angezeigten 1,53 mit llc,aber mit multimeter 1,49V^^
Das würd ich nicht so sehr an die grenze ziehn wenn ihr die recorde länger halten und verbessern wollt,aber das wird sich schon bestätigen wenn das System bald im orginaltakt selbst mit 1,4V bluescreens spuckt.
Der Bully könnte CPU/NB und RAM takt vertragen dann funzt es auch mit dem score über 10K (Cache bringt da einiges)
Will die ganze zeit mal draussen Benchen XD aber is mir dann irgendwie zu kalt für 100-300punte mehr .


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> -.- Bei nem Phenom hab ich noch nie mehr als 1,55V gegeben und da wurd mir schon ziemlich mies Benchen tuh ich mit max 1,5V (bios) ist die angezeigten 1,53 mit llc,aber mit multimeter 1,49V^^
> Das würd ich nicht so sehr an die grenze ziehn wenn ihr die recorde länger halten und verbessern wollt,aber das wird sich schon bestätigen wenn das System bald im orginaltakt selbst mit 1,4V bluescreens spuckt.
> Der Bully könnte CPU/NB und RAM takt vertragen dann funzt es auch mit dem score über 10K (Cache bringt da einiges)
> Will die ganze zeit mal draussen Benchen XD aber is mir dann irgendwie zu kalt für 100-300punte mehr .



Ich hab meinem 1090T schon 1,7V und meinem 2600k auch schon knappe 1,6V gegeben unter Luft und sie leben heute noch!!!


----------



## 45thFuchs (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Ist mir für die häufigkeit mit der ich meinen vorsprung halte oder ausbaue mussdann doch etwas viel^^ 
ich führe seit fast 2jahren fast jeden bench (klassenbezogen) mit immer noch der gleichen Combi an teilen und hab nicht vor wegen eines Defekts auf den I7 36xx umzusteigen.....Sollte schon noch halten bis zum 38xx dann darf es auch brennen.


Da hab ich andere erfahrugnen mit 770er msi bomben un x4 955^^ .BOOM die haben nicht lange mit oc gelaufen und mich dabei fast erschossen! mit Mainboardkeramik! ohne braunes .
Wenn man alle paar Wochen über Jahre die listen abklappert und verbessert wird keine einzige CPU solche Spannungen mehrmals im Monat für ein paar Stunden auch 2 jahre mitmachen,soviel ist fakt.

Und die reserven hab ich ja noch für wenn der 3980 erscheint,dann kann die kiste ihren eigentlichen Record setzen,solang spiel ich lieber Katz und Maus und lächel nur mit knapp über alltagstauglichen spannungen und klassenp1


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Mein 1090t hat auch schon 1,7V gesehen, und trotzdem läuft er bei Standardtakt und -0,38V stabil 

Soo anfällig sind CPUs nicht, nur wenn man diese Spannungen auf Dauer gibt, stirbt da schnell was.

EDIT: Tut mir Leid, ich hab den Startpost nicht gelesen... werd ab jetzt nicht mehr hier diskutieren.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



> In diesem Thread bitte nur die Ergebnisse Posten und *nicht* Diskutieren! Zum Diskutieren verwenden wir den bereits bestehenden Thread!
> *Zum Diskussionsthread*


*hust*
Ich würde aufhören, bevor die Mods kommen und Punkte geben 

mfg


----------



## veteran (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

**Update Extreme bis hier**


----------



## Schmidde (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Schmidde schrieb:


> Schmidde | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,104GHz | 8GB DDR3  @ 1621 8-8-8-24 | GTX570 @ 1000/2000/2050 | P7032 | Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steh auch noch nicht in der Liste


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Speedy1612 | Intel Core i7-970 @ 4,5Ghz|12GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24-128-2T | GTX570 @ 890/1780/2150 SLI| P12212 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2749771





Speedy1612 | Intel Core i7-970 @ 4,5Ghz|12GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24-128-2T | GTX570 @ 890/1780/2150 SLI | X4325 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2749804


----------



## Vaykir (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Schreib auch hin, dass das SLI werte sind


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Schreib auch hin, dass das SLI werte sind




Steht doch hinten drann!!


----------



## veteran (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

**Update Extreme**


----------



## kroy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

kroy | Q6600 B3 @ 3,0GHZ | GEIL Black Dragon 2x2 gb DDR2 @ 833mhz 4-4-4-12 | SLI Gainward 560ti GS / Gainward 560ti  @ 900/2100 | P5945 | LINK


----------



## Colonia (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update Performance Rangliste*


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



=LordHelmchen= schrieb:


> =LordHelmchen= | Ph II 1090T @ 4117MHz | G.Skill Ripjaws @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 6950/2GB @ 980/1375 | P5684 | AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASRock 970 Extreme4 score: P5684 3DMarks



sehe grad das in meinem Beitrag die angabe der RAM größe fehlt, 

*Update*

=LordHelmchen= | Ph II 1090T @ 4117MHz | 8 GB @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 6950/2GB @ 980/1375 | P5684 | AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASRock 970 Extreme4 score: P5684 3DMarks


----------



## NCC-1701-A (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Matten1987 | 3930K @ 5Ghz | 4 x 2 GB DDR 3 @ 1600 cl9 | 7970 3GB @ 1257/1934 | X3681 http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/e4wo-2n-98dc-jpg.html


----------



## NCC-1701-A (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Matten1987 | 3930K @ 5Ghz | 4 x 2 GB DDR 3 @ 1600 cl9 | 7970 3GB @ 1257/1934 | P10661 | http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/e4wo-2j-7647-jpg.html


----------



## NCC-1701-A (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Matten1987 | 3930K @ 5Ghz | 4 x 2 GB DDR 3 @ 1600 cl9 | 7970 3GB @ 1257/1934 | E16020 | http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/e4wo-2k-8613-jpg.html


----------



## Colonia (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hi matten1987,
warum hast du deine 3 Post's nicht in einen Post gemacht?


----------



## NCC-1701-A (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

ohhh sorry, hab das im halbschlaf gemacht  war nicht beabsichtigt


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Und hintendran kommt der *LINK* zum Ergebniss und keine Scrennshots


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Und hintendran kommt der *LINK* zum Ergebniss und keine Scrennshots



Ich habe auch immer nur Screenshots! Was ist dabei ? Bei mir spakt das veröffentlichen auch immer rum weshalb ich das so mache!
Und wenn es wieder um "fälschen" geht! Mit einer HD 7970 braucht man nichts zu fälschen 

sorry für OT!!!


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update
Sonntagsfahrer | FX8120 @ 4,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-36 | HD 7970 @ 1210/1600 MHz | X3505​


----------



## NCC-1701-A (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

danke, so sehe ich das auch!


----------



## xTc (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

xTc | Intel Core i7-2600K @ 5.0 GHz | 16 GiByte DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-27  | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1.260/3.600 MHz  | P10079 | Link


----------



## 45thFuchs (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Zeit das ein neuer treiber kommt,der Nvidiatreiber ist momentan für ExtremOC grottenschlecht.Die Scoregewinne eher an optimierungen durchs Benchmarkpatch geschuldet.


----------



## TankCommander (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Zeit das ein neuer treiber kommt,der Nvidiatreiber ist momentan für ExtremOC grottenschlecht.Die Scoregewinne eher an optimierungen durchs Benchmarkpatch geschuldet.



Welchen hast du gerade drauf? Der Beta 295.51 ist nicht schlecht. 50 - 60 Punkte mehr im Performance Run. 

Den heutigen Neu erschienen, habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## veteran (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

**Update Extreme**


----------



## xTc (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Kleines Update:

*Performance Ranking (Multi GPU):*
xTc | Intel Core i7-3930K @ 4.7 GHz | 16 GiByte DDR3-2133 CL9-11-10-27  | 2x Radeon HD 7950 @ 1.230/3.200 MHz  | P16710 | Link

*Extreme Ranking (Multi GPU):*
xTc | Intel Core i7-3930K @ 4.7 GHz | 16 GiByte DDR3-2133 CL9-11-10-27  | 2x Radeon HD 7950 @ 1.230/3.200 MHz  | X6270 | Link

Da ist noch etwas Luft nach oben.


----------



## Psykko0 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So, möchte mich hier auch mal einreihen^^

Psyyko0 | 2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 2*4Gb GSkill Ripjawz @ 2133 10-11-10-26-1T | 7970 @ 1265/1700 | P10352 | P10352 3DMarks


----------



## 45thFuchs (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Gerade der Beta ist im Taktverhältnis sehr schlecht,die 50punkte sind auch eher ans update von 3dmark und nicht an den Treiber zu heften.
Der neue,ist nicht besser.275.33 hatte die Wenigsten CTD im Grenzbereich hier,ist schon ne weile her.


----------



## yamo (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hab mal meine olle Büchse richtig heiss gemacht:
Yamo | 980-x @4281 MHz| 12 GB Gskill @ 890 -9-9-9-28 | 3x GTX 580 @ 930/2100 | Treiber: 295.73V | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-980X Processor, EVGA 131-GT-E767 score: P15984 3DMarks


----------



## Colonia (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

* Update Performance *


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update Single-GPU

Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7 2600k@4GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 1866 CL9-10-9-28 | GTX560Ti@1015/2030/2200 | 5633points | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2823950




Multi-GPU

Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7 2600k@4,5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 1866 CL9-10-9-28 | 2x GTX560Ti@ 1000/2000/2200 | *10014*points | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2824716


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Februar 2012)

Verdammt nun biste vor mir...wird zeit das ivh eine neue cpu bekomme.dann knacke icj locker die 6000p


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hehe ... *wieder* vor dir 
Ich glaub der neue Treiber machts ...

Aber das hab ich mir auch gedacht, mit deiner Graka plus Sandy (oder ähnlichen) könnten die 6k drin sein


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe ... wieder vor dir
> Ich glaub der neue Treiber machts ...
> 
> Aber das hab ich mir auch gedacht, mit deiner Graka plus Sandy (oder ähnlichen) könnten die 6k drin sein



Jo wird zeit...eventuell ivy 

Lasse doch mal deine cpu Auf 4,5 ghz oder höher laufen mit 1015 mhz....
Ist auch noch 1030 drinne?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Mit 5Ghz wirds dem i7 zu warm mit den beiden Grakas ... da müsste ne andere Kühlung her.
1015MHz macht jede für sich, dann is aber Schluss ... bei beiden zusammen is bei 1000MHz Ende, bei mehr gibs Treiberabsturz 

Aber genug offtopic, kann man auch hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/129616-3dmark11-postet-eure-punktzahl-99.html weiter diskutieren


----------



## Dark-Blood (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Dark-Blood | i7 930 @ 4,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1334 CL9-9-9-27 | 2xGTX 470 @ 900/1800/1674MHz | P11135


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update Single-GPU

Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7 2600k@5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 1866 CL9-10-9-28 | GTX560Ti@1015/2030/2200 | P5705 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V score: P5705 3DMarks


----------



## veteran (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So nochmal für alle,
es wäre nett wenn ihr euch an den  Diskussionsthread haltet.
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber es erleichtert uns ein bischen die Arbeit und ist einfach übersichtlicher für uns.
Natürlich sind bei wichtigen Fragen Posts auch hier erlaubt, oder einfach eine PN an uns.
Danke nochmal!


----------



## TankCommander (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



veteran schrieb:


> So nochmal für alle,
> es wäre nett wenn ihr euch an den  Diskussionsthread haltet.
> Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber es erleichtert uns ein bischen die Arbeit und ist einfach übersichtlicher für uns.
> Natürlich sind bei wichtigen Fragen Posts auch hier erlaubt, oder einfach eine PN an uns.
> Danke nochmal!


 
Ein echter Diskussionsthread ist das aber nicht! Das ist im Prinzip genauso ein Ergebnisthread wie hier.


----------



## veteran (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Ein echter Diskussionsthread ist das aber nicht! Das ist im Prinzip genauso ein Ergebnisthread wie hier.



Das ist wohl richtig, nur hat der Threadersteller dort keine Arbeit mit dem einpflegen von Ergebnissen in irgendwelchen Tabellen
Außerdem haben wir uns damals, als wir uns für die 3DMark Liste entschieden haben darauf geeinigt das hier, wie auch auf der ersten Seite erwähnt
nur die Ergebnisse eingestellt werden und man im anderen Thread seine Meinungen austauschen kann.
Und ob dann einige ihre Ergebnisse auch dort reinstellen ist ja den ihre Sache.
Hoffe ich konnte das noch mal verdeutlichen!


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*** Update ***

Endlich die 10K geknackt  :

Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1300/1650MHz | P10030[/URL]

Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28-1T | Sapphire Radeon HD7950 @ 1300/1675MHz | P10056


----------



## SoF (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Am WE endlich die 11er Lizenz gekauft...
*
Performance*

SoF | Intel Core-i7 3960X @ 5074 MHZ | 4x 2GB DDR G.Skill Trident + RipJawsX @ 7-10-7-28-98 1067 MHZ | 3x ASUS Matrix Platinum GTX580 @ 946/1892/1089 | 19009 | Screen | ORB
*
Extreme*

SoF | Intel Core-i7 3960X @ 4900 MHZ | 4x 2GB DDR G.Skill Trident +  RipJawsX @ 7-10-7-28-98 1067 MHZ | 3x ASUS Matrix Platinum GTX580 @  946/1892/1089 | 7742 | Screen | ORB


----------



## Boti261980 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Wo ist die Xtreme Rangliste? 
Sorry, hatte Tomaten auf den Augen.

Boti261980 | AMD FX-8150 @ 4,2GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance blue @ 800 MHz CL9-11-11-29-41 2T | 2x GeForce GTX580 @ 850/1005 | 4453 | ORB


----------



## bjoern1982 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

bjoern1982 | i5-2500k @ 4,5 GHz | ( GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 lite retail  @ 1000/1200 MHz AMD Radeon HD 6870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: P4984 3DMarks


----------



## Stingray93 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Edit: bitte löschen ... Diskussionsthread übersehen!


----------



## Thallassa (1. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Stand  bisher nur im alten Threat - jetzt nochmal mit 200 Punkten mehr, keine Lust, mehr OC zu betreiben, alles ist gerade im grünen Spannungs-/Temperaturbereich und die Leistung reicht mir persönlich satt.

Thallassa | i7-860 @ 3,4ghz | 16GB DDR3 CL-9-9-9-24 | HD 6950 DCIII @ 900 / 1300  
AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-860 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus III Formula score: P5637 3DMarks

Komischerweise nimmt 3DMark immer nur den 9er Multi mit 1,4ghz oO


----------



## 45thFuchs (2. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hier kommt gleich ein ergebnis mit neustem Nvidia treiber und frischem Win7.
Windows 8 werde ich nicht weitertesten wegen ....schw.... Fisch ,Startmenü mit gegenüber der Alpha nochmals mehr augenkrebserregern .
Und vor allem,startmenü crashte immer wieder.
Den win 8 test muss irgendwer anderes bringen .

Warnung Win8 sehn =WTF is THAT!? Das wird wohl keinen echten user ansprechen so.
Bald wieder Apple Laptop,die erlösung.

Edit :
Cancelled,beim rumfummeln am Board festgestellt das ein schlauch geknickt ist und nicht sich wirklich durch erhitzung beeindrucken lässt.
Sicherheit geht vor ,schlauch wird jetzt sofort bestellt.

Edit 2: Doch noch geschafft.

45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6@ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1699 | GTX460@ 970/1940/2010| P4715



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 score: P4715 3DMarks

Der Physx score räumt ganz schön den tisch ab  Niedlich im vergleich zum I5-2400 wenns mal drauf ankommt  Damn ich mag dieses Sample.


----------



## Colonia (2. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

** Performance Liste wurde aktualisiert **

Glückwunsch an SoF für die Übernahme der ersten Position im Multi-GPU- und Overall-Ranking.


----------



## docday (2. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

docday | i7-870 @ 2,94GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 CL-9-9-9-24 G.Skill Ripjaws 1333| ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII @ 742|950|1484

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-870 Processor,FOXCONN Inferno Katana GTI score: P5465 3DMarks P 5465


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update: 

=MR-C=KinG[GER] | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,8GHz |2x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1866 Cl 8-8-8-21-1T | Gainward GTX 570 Phantom @ 960/ 1920/ 2200 MHz 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 PRO REV 3.1 score: P7316 3DMarks P 7316


----------



## Whompter (7. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

UPDATE:
Whompter | i5-2500K@ 4,3 Ghz |8GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1300/1650 | P8918 | P8918


----------



## kroy (9. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:                                                                                                                                                                                 

Kroy | i5-2500K@ 4,5 Ghz |8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | SLI Gainward 560ti GS / Gainward 560ti @ 915/2150 | P8883 | P8883


----------



## Benie (10. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

Benie | i7-2700k @ 4,0GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 850/1700/2100MHz | P6793 | P6793


----------



## cultraider (11. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

cultraider | i5 2500K@ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560Ti @ 1000/2200MHz | P5311 | P5311
cultraider | i5 2500K@ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560Ti @ 1000/2200MHz | X1787 | X1787


----------



## Colonia (12. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

** Performance Liste wurde aktualisiert **


----------



## jeamal (13. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

Jeamal | i5-2500k @ 4,2GHz | 8GB GeiL DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 |GB GTX 570OC @ 940/1880/1960MHz | P6950


----------



## Benie (14. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

Benie | i7-2700k @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2300MHz | P7008 | P7008​


----------



## melz (16. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Multi-GPU

melz | Phenom II X6 @ 3800 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 2T | Radeon HD 5970 @ 905/2400 MHz | P7566 | ATI Radeon HD 5970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD 790FX-GD70(MS-7577) score: P7566 3DMarks


----------



## veteran (18. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

**Update Extreme**


----------



## xChristian79 (18. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

xChristian79 | i5-2500k @ 4,7 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-9-10-24 | ATI Radeon HD 5870 @ 975/1280 MHz | P5247 | P5247


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Mal ein kleines aber feines Update 

streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 4,8GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | ATI Radeon HD 7970 @ 1215/1850 MHz | P11327
streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 4,8GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | ATI Radeon HD 7970 @ 1215/1850 MHz | X4299


----------



## Micka1983 (21. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Ich geb hier mal meinen Einstand 

Micka1983 | i7-2700k @ 4,9GHz | 4x4GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-24 |2x ATI Radeon HD 7970 @ 1180 / 1600 MHz | P 15.300  |  AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2700K Processor,ASRock Z68 Professional Gen3 score: P15300 3DMarks


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Micka1983 schrieb:


> Ich geb hier mal meinen Einstand
> 
> Micka1983 | i7-2700k @ 4,9GHz | 4x4GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-24 | *2x*ATI Radeon HD 7970 @ 1180 / 1600 MHz | P 15.300  |  AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2700K Processor,ASRock Z68 Professional Gen3 score: P15300 3DMarks



Habe mal verbessert


----------



## jules.m (22. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

damit hier auch mal was von mir steht 

jules.m | i7-2600k @ 4,43GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1866@1922 CL 9-10-9-27 |1x GTX560Ti@970MHz | P5318 |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 score: P5318 3DMarks


----------



## Micka1983 (22. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Noch ein Nachtrag=

Micka1983 | i7-2700k @ 4,8GHz | 4x4GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-24 |2x ATI Radeon HD 7970 @ 1190 / 1600 MHz |P 16585 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2700K Processor,ASRock Z68 Professional Gen3 score: P16585 3DMarks


----------



## mrfloppy (23. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

mrfloppy/ I7 870 @ 3,9 GHz / 4*2 GB DDR3 CL 7-7-7-20 / amd 6950 950/1330 P5876   AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-870 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P7H55-USB3 score: P5876 3DMarks


----------



## melz (29. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Multi-GPU

melz | Phenom II X6 @ 3800 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 2T | Radeon HD 5970 @ 940/2400 MHz | P7886 ATI Radeon HD 5970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD 790FX-GD70(MS-7577) score: P7886 3DMarks


----------



## Colonia (29. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

** Performance Liste wurde aktualisiert **


----------



## DrDave (30. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

DrDave | Xeon E3-1230 @ 3,4Ghz | 8 GiB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 5850 @ 1000/1300 | P5221 | ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E31230 @ 3.20GHz,ASRock Z68 Pro3 score: P5221 3DMarks


----------



## micha2 (30. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

micha2 | Phenom II 1090T @ 3,2GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @ 1006/1502 | P7343 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A88TD-M/USB3 score: P7343 3DMarks


----------



## Fatalii (30. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Auch ich möchte meinen Senf dazugeben.
Performance:
Fatalii | Core i7 2600K @ 4,8GHz | Corsair XMS3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 580 SC @ 1000MHz/2000MHz/1250MHz | 8580 | Furturemark link

Extreme:
Fatalii | Core i7 2600K @ 4,8GHz | Corsair XMS3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 580 SC @ 1000MHz/2000MHz/1250MHz | 2751 | Futuremark link

MfG Andy


----------



## xChristian79 (30. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



micha2 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> micha2 | Phenom II 1090T @ 3,2GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @ 1006/1502 | P7343 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A88TD-M/USB3 score: P7343 3DMarks



Na da schlag ich mit der ATI 7870 doch glatt deine neue GTX 680 

xChristian79 | i5-2500k @ 5 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27 | ATI Radeon HD 7870 @ 1180/1450 MHz | P7578 | P7578


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



xChristian79 schrieb:


> Na da schlag ich mit der ATI 7870 doch glatt deine neue GTX 680
> 
> xChristian79 | i5-2500k @ 5 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27 | ATI Radeon HD 7870 @ 1180/1450 MHz | P7578 | P7578


 

Und was für Graphikscore hast du ?


----------



## xChristian79 (30. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Graphics Score 7405


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



xChristian79 schrieb:


> Graphics Score 7405


 

Okay da hat er mit der GTX680 8877 ^^
Ich hab mit meiner HD 7970 12000


----------



## PitBull (30. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Zudem lief die 680GTX auf Stock, glaube die 7950 hatte leichtes OC


----------



## UHJJ36 (31. März 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

UHJJ36 | 2600k@5400MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 8-9-8-24 | 2x GTX 580 @ 910/1820/2052 | 13520


----------



## Lutz81 (1. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

@micha2

da bremst deine CPU die GTX680 aber schon ein bisl...
in der PCGH 05/2012 kommen sie auf  P9959  GTX680@stock


----------



## micha2 (1. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

ich spiel ja keinen 3Dmark

bei BF3 bremst da nichts. und genau dafür hab ich sie mir gekauft


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



micha2 schrieb:


> ich spiel ja keinen 3Dmark
> 
> bei BF3 bremst da nichts. und genau dafür hab ich sie mir gekauft


 

Du bist ja das genaue Gegenteil wie ich


----------



## micha2 (1. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

muss ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



micha2 schrieb:


> muss ich das jetzt verstehen?


 

Das versteht man doch...

Du kaufst dir so ne Karte um Spiele wie Battlefield 3 etc. zu spielen! Ich kauf mir so ne Karte um zu benchen! Spiele 1 Mal im Monat wenn überhaupt


----------



## micha2 (1. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

ach so.


----------



## ACDSee (3. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update mit neuer Hardware

ACDSee | Intel i7 2600K @ 4725MHz | 8GB DDR3-1340 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 900/2050MHz | P6968


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Ein weiteres kleines Update von mir 

streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 5100MHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | ATI Radeon HD 7970 @ 1250/1875 MHz | P11496
streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 5100MHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | ATI Radeon HD 7970 @ 1250/1875 MHz | X4452


----------



## Shooot3r (5. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

keine gtx 680 mal am start?


----------



## ahe1977 (6. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

ahe1977 | Intel i5 2500K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1100/3506MHz | P9669 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68XP-UD3P score: P9669 3DMarks


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

warum? wurde doch gepostet


----------



## Nyuki (6. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

endlich mal einer mit ner 680er.Sieht doch nett aus !


----------



## flederfish (6. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

flederfish | intel core i5 2500k @ stock | 8gb DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1196/3506Mhz P9288 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,MSI Z68A-G43 (G3) (MS-7750) score: P9288 3DMarks


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (6. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

OverclockingNewbie|Phenom II X6 1090T@3110 MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|HD 6950 1GB@800 MHZ/1250 MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

LINK


----------



## max00 (7. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

max00 | i5-2500k @ 3.3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1333 11-9-9-24 | GTX680 @ 1006 /1502 + Turbo | P8138 | link                      

und jetzt werd ich mich mal ans übertakten machen - vor allem die cpu macht mir sorgen...


----------



## PitBull (7. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Kann vielleicht jemand mal einen 2600k/2700k mit 5Ghz und eine 680GTX mit 1300Mhz (inkl. Turbo) laufen lassen?


----------



## micha2 (7. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

die teile kosten ja nix. leg gleich los


----------



## flederfish (7. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

also die 1200mhz waren bei mir schon die grenze da wurde der Grafiktreiber neu gestartet.


----------



## PitBull (7. April 2012)

Ihr könnt natürlich auch andere Taktraten nehmen 

5Ghz währe wichtig, gerne auch 1200Mhz inkl Turbo


----------



## micha2 (7. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

ich muss noch auf den i7 2700k inkl. mainboard warten. wenns da ist stell ichs sofort ein


edit:

ist angekommen. bei 4,2GHz isser abgeraucht. habe aber gleich nen neuen bestellt. mal sehen ob der geht.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 @ 3,375GHz | 8GB | DDR3-1666 CL6-9-6-24-2T | GTX 560 TI @1003/2006/2004 | Link


----------



## m4soN (8. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

m4soN | i2500k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1250/1800 | 7218 | AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH P67 score: P7218 3DMarks


----------



## Fragles (9. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Fragles |I7 3930K @ 4400MHz| 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 10-10-10-24 | GTX580 @ 979MHz/1958/2160 | P8288 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X79-UD3 score: P8288 3DMarks


----------



## SirOli (9. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Single GPU
SirOli | I73960X @ 5250MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-11-31 | AMD RadeonHD7970 @ 1405/1825 | P12975 AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV FORMULA score: P12975 3DMarks


Multi GPU
SirOli | I73960X @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-11-31 | 2*AMD RadeonHD7970 @ 1350/1800 | P21449 AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV FORMULA score: P21449 3DMarks

Treiber: 12.3 WHQL


----------



## micha2 (9. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

warum wird dein grafiktreiber nicht aktzeptiert?


----------



## PitBull (9. April 2012)

Der ist noch zu neu und wird somit von futuremark noch nicht akzeptiert


----------



## Speedy1612 (9. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Multi GPU
Speedy1612| i7-970 @ 3,2Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 | 2*GTX570 890mhz/1700mhz |http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3155552   X4582


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Multi GPU
> Speedy1612| i7-970 @ 3,2Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 | 2*GTX570 890mhz/1700mhz |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-970 Processor ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Rampage III Extreme score: X4582 3DMarks   X4582




Das muss ich noch schlagen können


----------



## PitBull (9. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Mhh das wird wohl nix

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z/GEN3 score: X3627 3DMarks


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



PitBull schrieb:


> Mhh das wird wohl nix
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z/GEN3 score: X3627 3DMarks


 

Komm da ist noch viel mehr drine


----------



## PitBull (9. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Klar aber dann müsste ich die Kiste erst neu starten ^^ Teste gerade mal CF mit Stock Takt das sollte locker reichen um 2 570er zu schlagen.

CF mit Stock Takt
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3156125
Sli mit max OC
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2683949


----------



## Cyris (10. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update:* Cyris | E5-2687w @ 3.6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-31 | Radeon HD 6990 @ 930/1300MHz | P11263 |


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

CrimsoN 2.0 | 2500K @ 4.4GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 CL 9 9 9 21 -1T | GTX 460 @ 1GB @ 900/1800/4100MHz | 4455P | Link

kein plan ob das Gut ist für eine GTX 460 aber naja was solls ^^


----------



## Colonia (10. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Performance Liste wurde aktualisiert*

Ich erinnere nochmal daran, dass beim Posten von Ergebnissen das komplette System aufgeschrieben werden muss. Ich habe keine Lust mir die Komponenten aus den 3DMark Links zu sammeln. 

Desweiteren schreibt bei Updates bitte über das Ergebnis "Update" und ob ihr im Performance oder Xtreme Modus gebencht habt.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (12. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update* Performance

=LordHelmchen= | Ph II 1090T @ 4220MHz | 8 GB @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 6950/2GB @ 982/1385 | P6270 |Link







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Playa (14. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Performance* // *Multi-GPU*

 Playa | i7 2600K @ 5610 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1904 MHz 9-10-10-27 | GTX 470 SLI - 1,2GB @ 822/1644/1931 | P11353 | LINK
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*UPDATE* Performance


=MR-C=KinG[GER] | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,9GHz | 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1866 Cl 8-8-8-21-1T | Gainward GTX 570 Phantom @ 965/ 1930/ 2250 MHz | P7619 | LINK


----------



## dgcss (15. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Kein Plan warum mein Physix Wert so im A*** ist aber dennoch ist der Wert Zeigbar.

P-Version (Alles unübertaktet
Intel I5 2500k @ 3,3 GHz / 4x4 GB Corsair DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T / Point of View GTX 680 TGT Edition Alles Standart Takt / P8616 Punkte http://www7.pic-upload.de/15.04.12/34t8fywp2kww.jpg


----------



## BlackViper59 (15. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Knapp an der bessten 6870 vorbei  Wiso werden bei meiner CPU/GPU die Energiesparfrequenzen angezeigt bei den Link?

BlackViper59 | i5 2500K @ 4400MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 1000/1250MHz |P4942 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3201918

Edita mein erster Versuch noch nicht eigetragen wurde trag ich den neuen einfach hier mit ein.

BlackViper59 | i5 2500K @ 4400MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 1050/1250MHz |P5108|http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3208059


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Kleiner Fehler: Bei Platz 36 in der Performance Liste wurde mit 2 GTX 470 gebencht, da fehlt das "2x".


----------



## Colonia (15. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kleiner Fehler: Bei Platz 36 in der Performance Liste wurde mit 2 GTX 470 gebencht, da fehlt das "2x".


 
Danke, der Fehler wurde ausgebessert


----------



## Playa (17. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Wie sieht's aus mit 'nem Update der Liste ?


----------



## Colonia (18. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Performance Liste wurde aktualisiert*

@ Playa

Entschuldige bitte, dass ich nicht jeden Tag die Liste aktualisieren kann. Ich versuche die Liste einmal pro Woche zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Playa (18. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So war's nicht gemeint, ... aber trotzdem Danke !


----------



## Playa (19. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

**Update** *Performance* // _*Multi-GPU*_

Playa | i7 2600K @ 5,7 GHz | 8 GB @ 2133 10-12-12-31 | 2x GTX 470 @ 830/1660/1931 | P11518 | Link






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (20. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P-Einstellung

kampfschaaaf | i7-3930k @ 4,9GHz | 16GiB @ 2133 MHz 9-11-9-27 2t | 2x ASUS HD7970 @ 1125MHz GPU | 18459 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P18459 3DMarks

X-Einstellung

kampfschaaaf | i7-3930k @ 4,9GHz | 16GiB @ 2133 MHz 9-11-9-27 2t | 2x ASUS HD7970 @ 1125MHz GPU | 7325 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: X7325 3DMarks


----------



## BlackViper59 (21. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update: Noch mal Overclocked. Die GPU lief bei 1.3V unter Luft 

BlackViper59 | i5 2500K @ 4400MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 1080/1275MHz |P5194


----------



## DeathMetal (21. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Multi GPU Extreme:

DeathMetal | i7 2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3@ 1866 MHz und 10-9-10-27 | 2x GTX 580 @ 900/2100 | E3947 | Link


----------



## Raspo (22. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Raspo | Phenom II X4 960T @ 4,0 GHz | G.Skill @ 1333 9-9-9 24-33 2T | 7970 @ 1239/1700 | X3333 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 960T,ASRock 970 Extreme3 score: X3333 3DMarks


----------



## Lutz81 (22. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27 | GTX 680 @ stock | P9736


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. April 2012)

Lutz81 schrieb:
			
		

> Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27 | GTX 680 @ stock | P9736



Dann oc deine 680  mal nochn bisl


----------



## Playa (22. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dann oc deine 680  mal nochn bisl


 Hey ! Laß mir bitte noch die Chance vorne zu liegen, ok ?


----------



## PitBull (23. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Pitbull | i7 2600k @ 5,0GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7970 @ 1300/1775 | P10739

Pitbull | i7 2600k @ 5,0GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7970 CF @ 1100/1575 | P15739


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3140899


----------



## Lutz81 (24. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update*


Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1176/3506 Mhz | P10735


----------



## Softy (25. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Xtreme Ranking:

X3449 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24-1T | Radeon HD7950 @ 1250/1650MHz | Link

Update s.u.


----------



## JFF78 (25. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

JFF78 | i7 970 @ 3200-3460 | 6 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR 3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | Gainward GTX560 Ti Phantom @ 835/1670/2025 P4612


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Softy schrieb:


> Xtreme Ranking:
> 
> X3449 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24-1T | Radeon HD7950 @ 1250/1650MHz | Link


 

Komm da geht doch noch was oder net ?


----------



## PitBull (25. April 2012)

Echt 


Version: 1.0.2
SystemInfo Version: 4.6
09.04.12 15:02:01 
Id: 3155937 
Score:
X3627 3DMarks
4,5Ghz GK Stock


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



PitBull schrieb:


> Echt
> 
> 
> Version: 1.0.2
> ...


 

Was soll das jetzt aussagen ?


----------



## Softy (26. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update Xtreme Ranking:

Xtreme Ranking:

X3563 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24-1T | Radeon HD7950 @ 1290/1660MHz | Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Softy schrieb:


> Update Xtreme Ranking:
> 
> Xtreme Ranking:
> 
> X3563 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24-1T | Radeon HD7950 @ 1290/1660MHz | Link


 

Hopp die 3600 Punkte gehen noch  Dann bist du wenigstens 852 Punkte hinter mir


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Headcrash | i5-2500k@3,3ghz | 8GB G.Skill 1333mhz CL9 | Sapphire HD7870 OC | P6537

Was da bei den Systeminformationen steht von wegen 3,6Ghz stimmt nicht. Habe die CPU nicht übertaktet.


----------



## tomas2 (29. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update 

tomas2| i7-2600k@4.4GHZ | 8GB G.Skill 1866mhz CL9 | 2x Zotac GTX580 SLI  @950/1900MHz  | P12955


----------



## derredbaron (29. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

derredbaron | i5 2500k @ 5,0GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 | GTX 680 @ 1230/3580 | P10146http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3303064;jsessionid=1tfft7s07o20s5stb2iq98h32


----------



## paxpl (30. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

paxpl | i7 870 @ 4434 MHz| 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz @ 7-8-7-20 @ 1,65V | 2x GTX480 @ 880/1760/2150 MHz                     | E14081 | Furturemark link

paxpl | i7 870 @ 4423 MHz| 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz @ 7-8-7-20 @ 1,65V | 2x GTX480 @ 878/1756/2070 MHz                     | P11014 | Furturemark link
 
paxpl | i7 870 @ 4434 MHz| 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz @ 7-8-7-20 @ 1,65V | 2x GTX480 @ 880/1760/2150 MHz                     | X3928 | Furturemark link


Besser spät als nie


----------



## Colonia (30. April 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Performance Liste wurde aktualisiert*


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Redbull0329 | Intel i5 @ 4GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | AMD Radeon HD6950 @ 900/1300 | 5695 | Futuremark Link


----------



## kampfschaaaf (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update, denn es wurde nur der Performance-Wert eingetragen

X-Einstellung Multi-GPU

kampfschaaaf | i7-3930k @ 4,9GHz | 16GiB @ 2133 MHz 9-11-9-27 2t | 2x ASUS HD7970 @ 1125MHz GPU | X7325 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: X7325 3DMarks

MfG
kampfschaaaf - laßt keine Bilder zu, sondern ausschließlich links zum ORB


----------



## Lutz81 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

@ Colonia
@ veteran

Ich zweifle hier die hohen Score Werte von AMD Nutzern an.....wird mit Tesselation manipuliert ???
Bsp. User SirOli hat hier P12975 und bei hardwareluxx.de P11651
oder User mrmiagi0101 mit nen i7 2600K @ 5100Mhz und AMD HD7970 @1350/1740 kommt auf P11018

überprüft das doch bitte......und nehmt nur User mit Links rein und nicht mit Pics
Möchte nur das es hier fair zugeht....

P.S
in den Links steht unter Color Saturation 100%
Non-standard AMD Tessellation Setting 1


----------



## Softy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Ja, das stimmt.    Da wurde die Tessellation im Treiber reduziert / deaktiviert. Steht ja  auch im Link zum Score: "Benchmark tessellation load modified by AMD  Catalyst driver, result invalid."

Das ist echt Kindergarten, auch bei einigen anderen ist die Tessellation modifiziert worden.


----------



## L3stat (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt.    Da wurde die Tessellation im Treiber reduziert / deaktiviert. Steht ja  auch im Link zum Score: "Benchmark tessellation load modified by AMD  Catalyst driver, result invalid."
> 
> Das ist echt Kindergarten, auch bei Vaykir ist die Tessellation modifiziert worden.


 Und ich wundere mich über die hohen Punkte...Wenn das nicht in den anderen Benchmarks genauso lief z.B. Heaven...


----------



## Softy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Im Heaven Benchmark Thread habe ich extra und fett gedruckt darauf hingewiesen, dass mit der Tesselation nicht geschummelt werden darf. Wer sich nicht dran hält, ist eine imo eine arme Wurst.

Bescheißen ist echt keine Kunst, ich könnte auch Lucid MVP auspacken, und ein paar Tausend Punkte mehr rausholen. Aber das ist wie gesagt Kindergarten.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Softy schrieb:


> Bescheißen ist echt keine Kunst, ich könnte auch Lucid MVP auspacken, und ein paar Tausend Punkte mehr rausholen. Aber das ist wie gesagt Kindergarten.


 
Ja bitte. Ich schaue dabei zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutz81 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

also bitte überarbeiten....hier noch ein Bild


----------



## L3stat (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Lutz81 schrieb:


> also bitte überarbeiten....hier noch ein Bild


 Und am besten nur noch Links alle mit Bildern raus.


----------



## Softy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja bitte. Ich schaue dabei zu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte schön :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So auf die Schnelle ohne großartiges OC, einfach mal Tessellation deaktivieren und Lucid MVP laufen lassen  

Einmal Platz 2 bitte im Single GPU Ranking


----------



## PitBull (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Pitbull | i7 3770k @ 4,5GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7970 @ 1300/1775 | P10849

Pitbull | i7 3770k @ 4,5GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7970 @ 1300/1775 | X3742


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Softy schrieb:


> So auf die Schnelle ohne großartiges OC, einfach mal Tessellation deaktivieren und Lucid MVP laufen lassen
> 
> Einmal Platz 2 bitte im Single GPU Ranking


 
Klasse 
Wenn du jetzt einen 3570k hättest wäre die Punktzahl noch höher.


----------



## Lutz81 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

@ Softy.....Glückwunsch.....Ironie aus

@Pitbull       das sieht gut aus


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Ich dachte sowieso, es seien nur gültige ORB-Links zugelassen. 

Obwohl, das meist ziemlich lange dauert, bis der aktuellste Treiber Futuremark-Approved wird. Bis dahin, wäre es ja eigentlich auch ein "ungültiger ORB-Link"...

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## sodelle (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

update

sodelle | I5-2500k @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 | 2x GTX 570 @786/1572/2100 | x3777 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3) (MS-7681) score: X3777 3DMarks


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

das mit dem tess abschalten geht nur bei amd?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> das mit dem tess abschalten geht nur bei amd?


 
Ja, deswegen war auch 6970 CF-X eine Zeit lang beliebter als GTX580 Quad-SLI.
Die Karten waren zwar etwas langsamer, aber mit stark verringerter Tesselation natürlich weit vorne


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Mai 2012)

Na supi.....was haben diese leute davon wenn sie sich selbst belügen ......


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Softy schrieb:


> Bitte schön :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Immer diese Tweaker 
Werd ich auch mal machen 

Was issen Lucid MVP 



Softy schrieb:


> Im Heaven Benchmark Thread habe ich extra und fett gedruckt darauf hingewiesen, dass mit der Tesselation nicht geschummelt werden darf. Wer sich nicht dran hält, ist eine imo eine arme Wurst.
> 
> Bescheißen ist echt keine Kunst, ich könnte auch Lucid MVP auspacken, und ein paar Tausend Punkte mehr rausholen. Aber das ist wie gesagt Kindergarten.



Naja wenn es nicht verboten ist sind jede Punkte recht


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Was issen Lucid MVP



Das solltest Du als Bencher aber schon wissen  : Lucidlogix with the multi gpu solution 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...irtu-mvp-eure-meinung-ist-gefragt-update.html


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Softy schrieb:


> Das solltest Du als Bencher aber schon wissen  : Lucidlogix with the multi gpu solution
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...irtu-mvp-eure-meinung-ist-gefragt-update.html


 

Nö wieso auch !? Hab ein p67 Board...


----------



## Lutz81 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update*


Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1300/3554 Mhz | P11146

und 

Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1300/3554 Mhz | X3849


----------



## PitBull (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

UPDATE

Pitbull | i7 3770k @ 4,6GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1775 | P11153

Pitbull | i7 3770k @ 4,6GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1775 | X3839


----------



## veteran (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update Extreme*


----------



## sodelle (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

update 

sodelle | I5-2500k @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 | 2x GTX 570 @786/1572/2100 | x3806|NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3) (MS-7681) score: X3806 3DMarks


----------



## kroy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update: 

Kroy | i5-2500K@ 4,5 Ghz |8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | SLI Gainward 560ti GS / Gainward 560ti @ 950/2200 | P9124 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3365853


----------



## Vaykir (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Vaykir | i7-3770K @ 4700MHz | 8GB GSkill TridentX @ 2400MHz 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 680 @ 1275/1753 | 11393 | Link


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Mein Platzt ist ja echt bescheiden...ich brauche mehr GPU-Power !


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Man kann echt super sehen bei Pitbull und Lutzi das der Mehrpreis zwischen einer GTX680 und einer HD7970  irgendwie nicht berechtigt ist   die Ergebnisse sind ja sozusagen Identisch


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Man kann echt super sehen bei Pitbull und Lutzi das der Mehrpreis zwischen einer GTX680 und einer HD7970  irgendwie nicht berechtigt ist   die Ergebnisse sind ja sozusagen Identisch


 
In _einem_ Benchmark, ansonsten siehts ja laut Tests anders aus 

Mal was von mir. Im Vergleich mit anderem hier nicht viel, aber für die 470 kann man das durchaus lassen 

Apfelkuchen| X6 1090t@4340MHz | 4GB OCZ Platinum @ 1736  7-6-7-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 933/2074 | P6621 | Link


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Das Problem ist laut PCGH  hat die GTX680  ca 10Fps mehr in BF3 ,  in anderen Spielen ist die HD wieder an der Spitze , schaut man jetzt  andere Tests an liegt die HD gleichauf mit der GTX

kommt die frage lohnen sich 150-200€ mehr für  10-15Fps mehr ?


----------



## L3stat (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist laut PCGH  hat die GTX680  ca 10Fps mehr in BF3 ,  in anderen Spielen ist die HD wieder an der Spitze , schaut man jetzt  andere Tests an liegt die HD gleichauf mit der GTX
> 
> kommt die frage lohnen sich 150-200€ mehr für  10-15Fps mehr ?


 150-200€ Was ein Quatsch
Es sind ziemlich genau 100€.Und mit deinem Argument kann man genauso gegen die HD 7970 argumentieren.
Wer was braucht entscheidet jeder für sich.


----------



## Nyuki (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Nyuki | i5-2500k@ 4.5 Ghz | Xms3 1600 7-8-7-20-T2 | Gigabyte 670 OC @ 1341 \ 3674 | 10172 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P10172 3DMarks


----------



## Nyuki (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

miniupdate

Nyuki | i5-2500k@ 4.8 Ghz | Xms3 1600 7-8-7-20-T2 | Gigabyte 670 OC @ 1350/3684 MHz                     | 10347 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P10347 3DMarks


----------



## MoDeM (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

MoDeM | i7 3770k @ 4,6Ghz	| 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX680 @ 1232/3424 | P16919


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Mai 2012)

MoDeM schrieb:
			
		

> MoDeM | i7 3770k @ 4,6Ghz	| 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX680 @ 1232/3424 | P16919



Jo man krasses  Ergebnis...quetsche  deinen ivy mal so richtig aus....und deinen arbeitsspeicher mal takten  und dessen timmings  schärfer  stellen ...dann könnten  es 18000p werden und ich schätze bei den grakas  geht auch nochn  tick


----------



## MoDeM (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo man krasses  Ergebnis...quetsche  deinen ivy mal so richtig aus....und deinen arbeitsspeicher mal takten  und dessen timmings  schärfer  stellen ...dann könnten  es 18000p werden und ich schätze bei den grakas  geht auch nochn  tick


 
ja da geht sicher noch n bisschen was. sowohl bei den grakas als auch beim CPU. im moment bin ich noch sehr konservativ was das stabilitätstesten angeht. Das braucht also seine Zeit 

RAM wollte ich mir eigentlich mal was anderes besorgen.


----------



## stoepselEI (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

StoepselEI | i7 2630QM  | 8 GB DDR3 PC1333 9 9 9 24 | Ati Readon HD6990m 2 GB @ 830/1150 | 4084 |
AMD Radeon HD 6990M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2630QM Processor,CLEVO P150HMx score: P4084 3DMarks


----------



## PitBull (26. Mai 2012)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3414257

Hier geht auch noch ein wenig auf den GPUs und CPU bis 4,8Ghz für den Test waren 4,5Ghz (24/7)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Mein "StubenPC" 

Singlecoreplayer2500+ | PhenomX4 9550@2,64GHz | 2x2GB DDR2 960MHz 5-5-5-15 | HD5770@1010/1300 | 3021 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3525234


----------



## sodelle (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

update 

sodelle | I5-2500k @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 | 2x GTX 570 @786/1572/2100 | X3948 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3) (MS-7681) score: X3948 3DMarks


----------



## MoDeM (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



MoDeM schrieb:


> MoDeM | i7 3770k @ 4,6Ghz	| 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX680 @ 1232/3424 | P16919



Update mit neuem RAM

MoDeM | i7 3770k @ 4,6Ghz	| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2T | 2x GTX680 @ 1239/3424 | P17569

bin jetzt dabei bisschen timings zu optimieren und die GPUs ein wenig mehr auszureizen. Leider hab ich wohl Modelle erwischt die beim Speichertakt schnell zu machen.

edit:

nochmal bisschen "tweaked"

MoDeM | i7 3770k @ 4,6Ghz	| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz@2400Mhz CL 10-12-11-30 2T | 2x GTX680 @ 1239/3424 | P17733


----------



## Lutz81 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update*


Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1300/3604 MHz | P11216


----------



## Nyuki (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Nyuki | i5-2500k@ 4.9 Ghz | Xms3 1600 7-8-7-20-T1 | Gigabyte 670 OC @ 1357/3687 MHz                     | 10441 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3560837


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

xSunshin3x | i7-2600k@ 4.6Ghz | TeamGroupElite 1600 9-9-9-21 | Sapphire Radeon 7870 OC @ 1250/1450 Mhz | 7969


----------



## belle (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update mit anderer GraKa und CPU-Takt

belle | i5 2500K @ 4000 MHz | 8 GiB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 882/1764/2098  MHz | P5017 | Link

Über den angezeigten CPU-Takt im Link nicht wundern, SpeedStep war aktiv und beim RAM zeigt er ja nur die SPD-Info an.


----------



## DrDave (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:
DrDave | E3-1230 @ 3,4Ghz	| 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 5850 @ 1040/1340MHz | P5397 | Link

So noch ein bisschen ausgequetscht, Treiber ist der 12.6 Beta. Mehr geht mit meinem System auf der GPU leider nicht, alles über 1,25VCore lässt den PC neustarten, scheint wohl das Netzteil nicht mit zu machen.
Die 40 Mhz mehr wollten satte 0,05V mehr
Der Xeon ansonsten mit 103MHz BCLK.


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Softy | i5-2500K @ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24 1T | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1035/1775/1140MHz | P15597 | Link


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

R4z0r-WhatElse?! | FX-8150 @ 4,2Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX670 FTW @ 1084/3105Mhz | P8316 | Link

MfG 
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3669023


----------



## Colonia (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Performance Liste wurde aktualisiert*

*
Für die AMD Leute:*

Es ist natürlich nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von   AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen. Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch  beim anisotropen Filter und  Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use  Application settings" bzw.  "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt  werden.

Sollte sich jemand sich nicht an die Regeln halten, so wird das Ergebnis nicht aufgenommen. Daher wurden einige Ergebnisse gelöscht. Die betroffenen Leute bekommen noch Post von mir.


----------



## killer196 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

killer196 | i5 3570k @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1230/1537/3105 | P9270 |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3 score: P9270 3DMarks


----------



## L3stat (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Colonia schrieb:


> *Performance Liste wurde aktualisiert*
> 
> *
> Für die AMD Leute:*
> ...


 
Da fehlen aber noch einige deren Werte so nicht stimmen können.


----------



## Nyuki (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update new Driver !

Nyuki | i5-2500k@ 4.9 Ghz | Xms3 1600 7-8-7-20-T1 | Gigabyte 670 OC @ 1357/3687 MHz                     | 10573


----------



## Lutz81 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update*


Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1313/3604 Mhz | P11538


Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1313/3604 Mhz | X4059​


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

***Update***

Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24 1T | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1035/1800/1140MHz | P15902 | P15902


----------



## Sickpuppy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*UPDATE*

Sickpuppy | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 811/1622/1801 | P5367 | Result


----------



## killer196 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

**UPDATE**

killer196 | i5-3570k @ 4,35Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX670 @ 1230/1537/3105 | P9438 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3 score: P9438 3DMarks


----------



## SirOli (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Performance Single GPU
SirOli | I7-3930K @ 5300 |8GB DDR3 2400 9-11-9-24 | Powercolor Radeon 7970 @ 1420/1800| P11651 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV FORMULA score: P11651 3DMarks

Performance Multi GPU:
SirOli | I7-3930K @ 5200 |8GB DDR3 2400 9-11-9-24 | Powercolor Radeon 7970 Trifire @ 1300/1600| P24183 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P24183 3DMarks


----------



## BlackViper59 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

BlackViper59 | i5-2500K @ 4,9 GHz |8GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | VTX3D 7950 X-Edition @ 1100/1350| P8531 | P8531


----------



## tempomat (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hallo,

ich finde einfach nicht "meinen" Fehler?!
Suche jetzt schon 1 Woche aber der 3DMark 11 test ruckelt bei mir nur so vor sich hin, meine Games sind dagegen aber flüssig.-

Mein System:

CPU: Intel Core I7 2600K
Lüfter: Alpenföhn Himalaya
RAM: Crosair vengeance DIMM KIT 8 GB PC3
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67-M Rev.3(B3),P67
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD6970 Dual Fan
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Upgrade Kit
Festplatte: Western Digital WD Caviar Green 2000GB
Gehäuse: NOX Hummer USB3.0 
Netzteil: be Quiet! Straight Power 700Watt ATX 2.3 (E8)
BlueRay: LG BH10LS38
Maus: Logitech G500
Tastatur: Logitech G19
Headset: Logitech G35
Windows: 7 Home Premium
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H

meine 3D-mar11 Benchdaten nach einigen Durchläufen:

Score: 2552

Graphic:;5500 das ist ja ok?!

Physiks: 878 Das scheint deutlich zu wenig zu sein

Combined: 1189 Ebenso?

ich nutze das kostenlose 3dmark 11 Programm kann also keine Einstellungen verändern, sind dei werte wirklich so schlecht oder habe ich irgendwo eine Systembremse Bremse eingeschaltet

Gruß Martin


----------



## Baer.nap (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Das ist ne rangliste kein hilfethread bitte was eigenes aufmachen....


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



tempomat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde einfach nicht "meinen" Fehler?!
> Suche jetzt schon 1 Woche aber der 3DMark 11 test ruckelt bei mir nur so vor sich hin, meine Games sind dagegen aber flüssig.-
> ...



Poste das mal hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/129616-3dmark11-postet-eure-punktzahl.html
Mit dem Link zu deinem Ergebniss.


----------



## minicoopers (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So nun auch mal meine Ergebnisse

minicoopers | i7 3770K @4,6GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1600 10-10-10-27 | GTX680 @ 1201/1825/1266 |  Link


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

hier meine 

InvisibleMilk | i7 2600K @4,8GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @ 1006/1084/1250 | P10150


----------



## Otep (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update*

Otep | Intel C2Q 9550 @ 3,825 GHz | 8GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-18 | GTX 670 @ 1006 / 1527 | P7828 Result


----------



## DrDave (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Neue GPU, neues Glück
DrDave | Intel Xeon E3-1230 @ 3,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1150 / 1550 | P9070


----------



## janaiky (1. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

janaiky | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4,3 GHz | Corsair Vengeance 2x8 GB DDR3 1600 10-10-10-27 1T | 2x EVGA GTX 670 4GB Sc+ @ 1170 (-1262) / 1800 | P16059

Im Benchmark haben die GPUs bis 1262 getaktet, die 1170 laut GPU-Z, weil der Boost ja noch höher geht (Offset: +124 MHz). Der Physikscore wird bald besser, wenn die Wasserkühlung kommt, dann wird richtig übertaktet, mit dem Boxedkühler lässt sich ja da nicht viel machen.


----------



## Colonia (2. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Performance Liste wurde aktualisiert*


----------



## SirOli (6. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

***Update*** 
Performance Single GPU
SirOli | I7-3820K @ 5532 |8GB DDR3 2400 9-11-9-24 | Powercolor Radeon 7970 @ 1400/1800| P11958 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P11958 3DMarks


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. August 2012)

SirOli schrieb:
			
		

> ***Update***
> Performance Single GPU
> SirOli | I7-3820K @ 5532 |8GB DDR3 2400 9-11-9-24 | Powercolor Radeon 7970 @ 1400/1800| P11958 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P11958 3DMarks



Mehr nicht


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (7. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core I5 3570k @ 3703MHz | 8GB DDR3-10700 CL 7-7-7-21 | GTX 560Ti 448 @ 732/1464/1900MHz  | P5312


----------



## Naix (9. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Naix | I7 3770K@4,4Ghz |8GB DDR 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |2X Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1215/1502Mhz |P15199 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-D3H score: P15199 3DMarks


----------



## ILAN12346 (9. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

hier nu ich mal x.x

ILAN12346 | PhenomII x6 1090T@4GHz | 6GB DDR2 800 CL4-4-4-12 | Sapphire HD7970 @ 1300/1800 (1,25V) | P8786


AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A79 Deluxe score: P8786 3DMarks


----------



## FlasherBasher (10. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

FlasherBasher  | i7 3820 @ 4,5  | RipjawsX 16GB DDR3 2000 CL11-11-11-31 | 2x GTX680 @ Stock  | P15361

​


----------



## DrDave (10. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:
DrDave | Intel Xeon E3-1230 @ 3,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1225 / 1600 | P9443


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (16. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

C0d3ma5t3r | I7-940 @ 3970MHz | 6 GB DDR3 Mushkin 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2 x GTX480 @ 845/1900 | P11032 |


----------



## Paulpanzer (17. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Paulpanzer | I7 3770K@4,9Ghz |8GB DDR3 2133 CL 10-10-10-27 |Powercolor HD 7970 @ 1350/1900Mhz |P11718 3DMarks


Update


----------



## Benie (18. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

Benie | i7-2700k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200MHz | P7256 | P7256
​


----------



## Toast mit Mett (18. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Toast mit Mett | i7-2600k @ 3,4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @ 980/1502 | P8061 | Link


----------



## Lutz81 (19. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*kleines Update*


Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1350/3604 Mhz | P11639


Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1350/3604 Mhz | X4082​


----------



## Softy (21. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

***Update***

Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24 1T | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1035/1800/1140MHz | P17245 | P17245


----------



## Gohrbi (24. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

***update**** neue GPU

Gohrbi | i7 3770k @4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1333 CL7-8-7-24 | XFX HD7970 BE DD @ 1231/1500 (1,21V) | P10227

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P10227 3DMarks


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (27. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update*


Intel Core I5 3570k @ 4577MHz | 8GB DDR3-10700 CL 7-7-7-21 | GTX 560Ti 448 @ 880/1760/2100MHz | P6327


----------



## Bagster (29. August 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Ich bitte um hinzufügen meines Scores.........Dankeschööön! 

Bagster | i7 3770K @ 4,3 Ghz (1,130V) | 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1866Mhz Cl.9-10-9-27 | 2x Gigabyte GTX 680 OC Windforce 3x @ 1250Mhz | P17289

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH Z77 score: P17289 3DMarks

LG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulpanzer (19. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

wird hier auch aktualisiert?


----------



## Colonia (19. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Paulpanzer schrieb:


> wird hier auch aktualisiert?


 
Ja wird es wenn ich wieder eine konstante Internetverbindung habe. Momentan haben ich ziemlich Stress mit dem Internet, weil ich alle 5-10mins Internetabbrüche habe. Ich aktualisiere hier, sobald sich das Problem gelegt hat. Dies wird hoffentlich am Sonntag sein.


----------



## Paulpanzer (19. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

, wollte ja nur mal fragen.

THX


----------



## Hawky1980 (21. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Bitte um entfernen der Ergebnisse vom (Cheater) Streefighter16 .

Grund:





> Es ist natürlich nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von AA/AF und *Tesselation *zu erzwingen. Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch beim anisotropen Filter und *Tesselation* muss ein Häkchen bei "Use Application settings" bzw. "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt werden. (Danke an Softy)



Hier mein Ergebnis mit Treiber Standardeinstellung.  

Hawky1980 | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,3ghz | 16GB-DDR3-1333Mhz-CL 7.7.7.21  | HD7970@1325/1750/1,3v | X3842 | Furturemark Link

Hawky1980 | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,3ghz | 16GB-DDR3-1333Mhz-CL 7.7.7.21  | HD7970@1325/1750/1,3v | P9468 | Furturemark Link

Hier  noch zwei Screens Bild 1 mit Tesslation, und Bild 2 ohne Tesslation.


----------



## DrDave (21. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:
DrDave | I7 3770k @ 4,1GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1320 / 1750 | P10484


----------



## FlasherBasher (22. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

4x GTX680 Performance und Extreme


----------



## Paulpanzer (22. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Ganz schön wenig  für 4x GTX 680


----------



## Aer0 (23. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Aer0 | I5-2500k @ 3.3ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 800Mhz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 915 | 4482 | AMD Radeon HD 6870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,MSI P67A-GD53 (MS-7681) score: P4482 3DMarks


----------



## Topper_Harley (25. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Topper_Harley | I7-3770k @ 4.3ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | GTX670 @ 1060/1705 | 9953 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P9953 3DMarks


----------



## freakyd84 (26. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

freakyd84 | I7-2600K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB Patriot @ 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA Geforce GTX 680 @ 1126/1742 | 10294 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68X-UD7-B3 score: P10294 3DMarks


----------



## TECHZ77 (26. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

TECHZ77 | i7 3770KU @ 4699 MHz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 6990 @ 920/1275 MHz/4096 | P10967 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4493884


----------



## BlackViper59 (26. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

BlackViper59 | i5 2500K @ 4700 MHz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-27 | HD 7950 @ 1250/1500 MHz | P9412 |


----------



## veteran (27. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Moin,
hatte wenig Zeit die letzten Wochen, werde die nächsten Tage die Xtreme Tabelle wieder aktualisieren!
Sorry


----------



## FlasherBasher (27. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Super. Freu mich endlich in die Liste aufgenommen zu werden.


----------



## DrDave (29. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:
DrDave | I7 3770k @ 4,63GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1648 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1350 / 1750 | P10915


----------



## kroy (30. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Kroy | i5-2500K @ 4.5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |GTX 580  SLI @ 895/1790/2050 | P 11732


----------



## Colonia (30. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

* Update Performance Liste *


----------



## DrDave (30. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Bitte um entfernen der Ergebnisse vom (Cheater) Streefighter16 .
> 
> Es ist natürlich nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen. Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch beim anisotropen Filter und Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use Application settings" bzw. "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt werden.


 
Ich zitiere ihn mal. 
Ist einfach zu auffällig...


----------



## Colonia (30. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



DrDave schrieb:


> Ich zitiere ihn mal.
> Ist einfach zu auffällig...


 
Jop, stimmt. Ich werde das in einer Woche ändern, weil ich gleich nach Italien fahre.


----------



## Agr9550 (30. September 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Agr9550 | i7 980X@ 3,6GHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1050/1425MHz | P13880 | Bild

CCC 12.9 beta deshalb auch die anmerkung das er den treiber nich erkennt


----------



## TECHZ77 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Push habe nochmal ein wenig rumgespielt

TECHZ77 | i7 3770K@4703 MHz  | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 6990 @ 931/1300 MHz/4096 | P11146 | AMD Radeon HD 6990 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P11146 3DMarks


----------



## SirOli (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Colonia schrieb:


> * Update Performance Liste *


 
Hast Du mich vergessen?
Post268:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...1-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a-27.html#post4452454





SirOli schrieb:


> ***Update***
> Performance Single GPU
> SirOli | I7-3820K @ 5532 |8GB DDR3 2400 9-11-9-24 | Powercolor Radeon 7970 @ 1400/1800| P11958 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P11958 3DMarks


----------



## Benie (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

Benie | i7-2700k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2250MHz | P7261 | P7261​


----------



## Masterbase91 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Masterbase91 | i5 - 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 942/1884/2000MHz | P4643


----------



## veteran (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

**Update Xtreme Liste**

@FlasherBasher, schau mal in die Liste vielleicht kannst du deine Daten noch vervollständigen, sprich Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkartentakt.
Habe da bei dir nichts weiter im Post gefunden!


----------



## FlasherBasher (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

X10733 - Flasherbasher -   i7 3820 @ 4,5GHz - 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-30 -  4x GTX 680 @ Stock


----------



## veteran (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update Performance*
|P8073|veteran|i7 3770K @4000MHz|16Gb DDR 3-2133 CL 9-11-10-28|GTX 580 @940/1880/2050|Link|

Wollte mit der guten alten GTX 580 nochmal die 8000er Marke knacken, da bin ich vorher nicht rangekommen aber mit Ivy-Bridge geht das ja ganz einfach


----------



## Lutz81 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

@ veteran

schmeiss doch ma endlich den alten Schummler "streetjumper16" von Platz 1.
Is doch offensichtlich....das er bei Tessellation manipuliert hat.
Bsp."Matten1987" auf Platz 4. Seine HD7970 läuft ungefähr mit gleicher Frequenz....er hat durch seinen 3930K...14931 Physik Score und
"streetjumper16" kommt nur auf 10509 Physik Score aber insgesamt auf X4452...ich lach mit tot


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

^^Und wo soll jenes dann geschehen sein? Im Benchmark selbst(Einstellungen) ja nicht, sonnst würden dort keine Punkte erscheinen.
Desweiteren stehen sich dort zwei unterschiedliche Treiber gegenüber und was mit was alles getweakt wurde ist auf den Bildern nicht ersichtlich u. steht auch nicht zur Debatte für einen regulären Run.
Wenn natürlich nachweißlich Bildbearbeitung im Spiel ist, ist das was ganz anderes... aber mit solchen nur ansatzweisen Behauptungen wäre ich ganz ganz vorsichtig.


----------



## DrDave (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Anders als bei HWBot, wo beim 3DMark11 die Tesselation ja deaktiviert werden darf, ist hier im Thread für die Aufnahme in das Ranking festgelegt (siehe Startpost): "Es ist natürlich nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen. Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch beim anisotropen Filter und Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use Application settings" bzw. "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt werden. (Danke an Softy)"
Ich will ihm ja nicht einmal Absicht unterstellen, wenn er die HWBot Regeln genommen hat, trotzdem Sticht das Ergebnis nunmal herraus und ich denke die Tesselation ist einfach deaktiviert.


----------



## veteran (8. Oktober 2012)

Hmm das mit streetjumper 16 ist mir so noch gar nicht aufgefallen, ich denke es wäre gut wenn er sich da mal selber zu Wort meldet. Sollte da irgendetwas verkehrt gelaufen sein und er auch selber das so sieht, könnte er sein Ergebniss ja auch selber ändern indem er einfach nochmal ein neues 3Dmark11 Ergebniss postet. Sollte er sich nicht melden kann ich ihm ja mal eine PN schicken, sofern das nicht schon andere gemacht haben.


----------



## Hawky1980 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



veteran schrieb:


> Hmm das mit streetjumper 16 ist mir so noch gar nicht aufgefallen, ich denke es wäre gut wenn er sich da mal selber zu Wort meldet.


Da kannste lange drauf warten. Beschiss ist Beschiss. Die Regeln sind klar festgelegt, dann sollte sich auch jeder dran halten. 



> Sollte da irgendetwas verkehrt gelaufen sein und er auch selber das so sieht, könnte er sein Ergebniss ja auch selber ändern indem er einfach nochmal ein neues 3Dmark11 Ergebniss postet.


Sicher ist da was verkehrt gelaufen. Er hat ohne Tesslation gebencht. Denn mit dem Gputakt sind mit Sicherheit keine 4452 Punkte mit Tesslation möglich, ausser er betreibt die Karte mit 1,5ghz. 



> Sollte er sich nicht melden kann ich ihm ja mal eine PN schicken, sofern das nicht schon andere gemacht haben.


Nimm ihn einfach raus, wenn er was zu mosern hat, kann er sich gerne hier melden.  

Im Anhang noch ein paar Screens und Hinweise, worauf man bei AMD Karten bezüglich 3dmark11 achten muss.

Bild.1 Mit Tesslation: Grafiktest 2 und 3 liegen im Schnitt auf dem selbem Level wie Grafiktest 1. 
Bild.2 Mit Tesslation im Treibermenü deaktivert: Grafiktest 2 ,3 und 4 heben sich gegeüber Bild 1 deutlich hervor, da diese Testsequenzen Tesslation beinhalten

Bitte darum, das du darauf besonders achtest. 
Grund: Es ist möglich den Scanner vom 3DMark11 auszutricksen, so das er im Ergebnislink die abgeschaltet Tesslation nicht registriert. 
Siehe hier ohne Tesslation was auch angezeigt wird
Und hier ohne Tesslation was nicht angezeigt wird
Und das Ergebis ist korrekt.
Vergleicht man das mit seinem Screen , ist es doch klar das ohne Tesslation gebencht wurde. 
In diesem Sinne, Waidmanns Heil.


----------



## veteran (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

@Hawky1980,

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung ich werde dann wohl in Zukunft genauer hinschauen müssen.
Finde ich zwar blöd weil ich erstmal hier von jeden erwarte das die Ergebnisse korrekt sind, aber naja man lernt nie aus
Also ich werde Streetjumper16 aus der Liste entfernen und wenn er etwas dazu beizutragen hat kann er sich ja melden.


----------



## Hawky1980 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



veteran schrieb:


> @Hawky1980,
> Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung ich werde dann wohl in Zukunft genauer hinschauen müssen.


Bitte Bitte, das Ranking dient ja Hauptsächlich zum Vergleich von OC-Eigenschaften der Grafikkarten. 
Manipuliert man aber die Software (3DMark egal welcher), bescheisst man sich doch am Ende nur selber,da kein Vergleich mehr unter gleicher Voraussetzung stattfindet.    



> Finde ich zwar blöd weil ich erstmal hier von jeden erwarte das die Ergebnisse korrekt sind, aber naja man lernt nie aus


Natürlich ist das blöd, aber leider auch notwendig der Fairnis anderen Usern gegenüber, die sich hier mitbeteiligen.    



> Also ich werde Streetjumper16 aus der Liste entfernen und wenn er etwas dazu beizutragen hat kann er sich ja melden.


Kannst beim Performance Test  vom Streetjumper16 gleich weitermachen, da auch da ohne Tesslation gebencht wurde. 

Screen vom Streetjumper16 ohne Tesslation

Mein Ergebnis ohne Tesslation (Man achte auf die Grafikscore mit 12k Punkten( durch 1325mhz) der unabhängig vom Physikscore agiert) 

Und hier mit Tesslation (Trotz höherer Taktfrequenz erreicht die Karte hier nur 10885 Punkte, und das mit deutlich höherem Takt (1325mhz), als der vom Streetjumper16) 
Auch wenn der Performance Test bei mir CPU-Limitierent vom Endergebnis ausgeht, ist es doch ersichtlich, dass die Performance durch deaktivierter Tesslation steigt.


----------



## veteran (8. Oktober 2012)

@ hawky1980, das mit der Performanceliste musst du mit Colonia besprechen da habe ich kein Zugriff drauf. Aber ich denke das er das schon mitbekommen hat und darauf reagieren wird!


----------



## Hawky1980 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



veteran schrieb:


> @ hawky1980, das mit der Performanceliste musst du mit Colonia besprechen da habe ich kein Zugriff drauf. Aber ich denke das er das schon mitbekommen hat und darauf reagieren wird!


 
Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. 
Wollte ja nur drauf aufmerksam machen, dass auch diese Ergebnisse von Ihm nicht stimmen können. 
Um den Thead nicht weiter mit dem Thema zu belasten, ziehe ich mich auch wieder zurück, und wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches und faires Benchen.


----------



## Lutz81 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Moin

ihr habt ja schon alles geklärt...finde ich supi

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim benchen......


----------



## Brez$$z (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So dann mach ich mal weiter =D

BrezZZz | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1125/1550Mhz | P8090 | Link


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

***Update***

Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28 1T | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1045/1800/1150MHz | P17538 | P17538


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So Kollege jetzt sag ich mal was dazu!


1. Kann man das auch im normalen Ton schreiben.
2. JA ich habe Tesslation *deaktiviert*! Hab mit den HwBot Regeln gebencht und dabei eben Tesslation aus gelassen. Das dies hier nicht erlaubt ist habe ich leider übersehen. Passiert halt mal, mein Gott. Nimmt mich raus und gut ist. Bescheißen tu ich schon mal gar nicht das dies mal klar gestellt ist! Weder mit Bildbearbeitung noch anders. Ohne Tesslation ist es kein Beschiss den es ist ein Tweak und mehr nicht. 

Also ruhig Blut Kinnas! Dies gilt am meisten an Hawky1980 !

@ Veteran

Nimm mich raus ich werde demnächst nochmal neu benchen! Wenn ich mal wieder Lust habe. Im Moment mach ich ne Benchpause


----------



## Rixx (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Rixx | E8400 @ 4500 MHZ | 4 GB DDR2 500 5-5-5-15 | GTX 480 @ 850/1700/950 | P4976 | [URL=http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4618832]P4976
[/URL]


----------



## TECHZ77 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

@Hawky1980  

Ist echt lächerlich wie du dich wie ein kleines Kind über einen Fehler herfällst.
Mir ist sowas auch schonmal Passiert und finde man solte nicht immer gleich vom schlimsten ausgehen.


----------



## Dark-Blood (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



TECHZ77 schrieb:


> @Hawky1980
> 
> Ist echt lächerlich wie du dich wie ein kleines Kind über einen Fehler herfällst.
> Mir ist sowas auch schonmal Passiert und finde man solte nicht immer gleich vom schlimsten ausgehen.


 
Ich finde nicht das er übermäßig negativ reagiert hat. 
Ist doch gut wenn Leute solche Fehler finden.
Wie er selbst schreibt ist die Liste ein Vergleich und 
wenn sich so ein Fehler einschleicht sollte derjenige auch 
aus der Liste entfernt werden. 
Streetjumper kann ja wie er selbst schreibt einfach neu benchen.
Das geflame jetzt im Nachhinein ist viel schlimmer als der Hinweis von Hawky1980  ...


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



> 1. Kann man das auch im normalen Ton schreiben. Also ruhig Blut Kinnas! Dies gilt am meisten an Hawky1980 !


Fand den Ton recht angemessen, hast ja drauf reagiert, somit hat er sein Zweck erfüllt. 


> Nimm ihn einfach raus, wenn er was zu mosern hat, kann er sich gerne hier melden.





> 2. JA ich habe Tesslation *deaktiviert*! Hab mit den HwBot Regeln gebencht und dabei eben Tesslation aus gelassen.


Und damit hast du dich hier leider selbst disqualifiziert. Ich war diesbezüglich nur behilflich diesen Regelverstoß fairerweise für alle die sich am Ranking beteiligen, aufzudecken. Siehe Post #247.



> Das dies hier nicht erlaubt ist habe ich leider übersehen. Passiert halt mal, mein Gott.


Oder wolltest du es nicht sehen, passt da wohl eher. Selbst für Farbenblinde ist es deutlich sichtbar zu erkennen. Siehe Startpost



> Ohne Tesslation ist es kein Beschiss den es ist ein Tweak und mehr nicht. Bescheißen tu ich schon mal gar nicht das dies mal klar gestellt ist! Weder mit Bildbearbeitung noch anders.


Für mich ist Tesslation ein grafische Feature, was beide Grafikkarten Hersteller ( AMD wie auch Nvidia) nutzen, aber sich nur bei AMD Karten abschalten lässt. Ich zitiere mich da mal selber.


> Manipuliert man aber die Software (3DMark egal welcher), bescheisst man sich doch am Ende nur selber, da kein Vergleich mehr unter gleicher Voraussetzung stattfindet. Treibersoftware mit inbegriffen.


Was auch schon *hier* aufgedeckt und bemängelt wurde.

Dieser Post  war für mich der Anlass, mich hier einzuschalten um dich von dein ermogelten Thron zu schubsen. Bist schon ne arme Wurst, wie Softy so schön schrieb. 



> Nimm mich raus ich werde demnächst nochmal neu benchen! Wenn ich mal wieder Lust habe. Im Moment mach ich ne Benchpause


Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Vermute aber mal stark, dass da nix mehr kommen wird.



> Ist echt lächerlich wie du dich wie ein kleines Kind über einen Fehler herfällst.


Einen Fehler ist gut, wenns mal so wäre. Guckst du, das ist Fehler Nummer Eins. 


> Mir ist sowas auch schonmal Passiert und finde man solte nicht immer gleich vom schlimsten ausgehen.


In diesem Fall sind meine Zweifel leider berechtigt, und haben sich auch bestätigt. So nebenbei, deine Rechtschreibfehler sind auch nicht zu übersehen, und die sieht sogar ein kleines Kind. 

@Dark-Blood
So ist es.  Mein Fazit und Schlusswort zu dem Ganzen hier. "Traue nie ein Bench, den du nicht selbst gefälscht hast".


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Fand den Ton recht angemessen, hast ja drauf reagiert, somit hat er sein Zweck erfüllt.


Du findest wohl alles recht angemessen... Nur gibt es Leute die nicht 12 Stunden im Forum sitzen und auch noch arbeiten müssen, reales Leben haben what ever...





Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Und damit hast du dich hier leider selbst disqualifiziert. Ich war diesbezüglich nur behilflich diesen Regelverstoß fairerweise für alle die sich am Ranking beteiligen, aufzudecken. Siehe Post #247.


JA und wenn interessierts ? Ich bin ein erlicher Mann! Oder soll ich schreiben das Tesslation an war ?... Hättest eher du gemacht vermut ich mal...




Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Oder wolltest du es nicht sehen, passt da wohl eher. Selbst für Farbenblinde ist es deutlich sichtbar zu erkennen. Siehe Startpost


Denk du deinen Teil und die Welt hat Ruhe. Ich hab es nicht gesehen da ich nicht  alles von oben bis unten durchgelesen habe und fertig. Muss mich von dir nicht rechtfertigen lassen.. 




Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Für mich ist Tesslation ein grafische Feature, was beide Grafikkarten Hersteller ( AMD wie auch Nvidia) nutzen, aber sich nur bei AMD Karten abschalten lässt. Ich zitiere mich da mal selber.
> 
> Was auch schon *hier* aufgedeckt und bemängelt wurde.
> 
> Dieser Post  war für mich der Anlass, mich hier einzuschalten um dich von dein ermogelten Thron zu schubsen. Bist schon ne arme Wurst, wie Softy so schön schrieb.


Wie schon erwähnt... Pech für die, die Nvidia haben  Und den Satz "Bist schon ne arme Wurst, wie Softy so schön schrieb." hab ich mal übersehen... Den beim nächsten mal nehm ich das als eine Beleidigung auf und dein Konto füllt sich...  Aber lieber ne arme Wurst, als einer der sich über jeden winzigen Scheiß aufregt  Würste schmecken im Übrigen auch sehr gut als Nebeninfo  Kann ich nur empfehlen.




Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Vermute aber mal stark, dass da nix mehr kommen wird.


Dann vermute du das. Wenn du besser damit leben kannst..  




Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Einen Fehler ist gut, wenns mal so wäre. Guckst du, das ist Fehler Nummer Eins.
> 
> In diesem Fall sind meine Zweifel leider berechtigt, und haben sich auch bestätigt. So nebenbei, deine Rechtschreibfehler sind auch nicht zu übersehen, und die sieht sogar ein kleines Kind.


Kannst sie ja behalten deine gefundenen Reschtchreibfeler..  Ich benche so wie ich es will und wie schon 2 mal gesagt ist es Pech für die, die eine Nvidia Karte haben 



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> @Dark-Blood
> So ist es.  Mein Fazit und Schlusswort zu dem Ganzen hier. "Traue nie ein Bench, den du nicht selbst gefälscht hast".


Ja seh das auch so...  


Meint neu hier im Forum sein zu müssen und dann den dicken raushängen zu lassen... Was regst dich überhaupt so auf ? Mit deiner Kiste wirste ja eh nie was gewinnen...  Und merke dir eins! Mit mir ist nicht leicht Spiel zu haben... Mir ist es relativ ob ich Punkte bekomme wenn ich mich zu etwas äußere


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

^^Hoffentlich ist es jetzt gut, zwischen euch? 
Ich kann den 11er ja auch in die Interne mitaufnehmen, dann darf getweakt werden auf Teufel komm raus, aber nur gegen Bilderpflicht und nicht nur mit einem Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Hoffentlich ist es jetzt gut, zwischen euch?
> Ich kann den 11er ja auch in die Interne mitaufnehmen, dann darf getweakt werden auf Teufel komm raus, aber nur gegen Bilderpflicht und nicht nur mit einem Link


 

Ne ich hätt echt überhaupt kein Problem aber wenn da einer kommt der auch noch grad mal nen Monat im Forum ist und meint hier den Aufpasser raushängen lassen zu müssen dann komm ich auch in Fahrt... Und dazu mich noch als arme Wurst zu beleidigen... So was geht überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Colonia (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So Leute,

das hier ist ein Ergebnis Thread, wo die Ergebnisse gepostet werden. Falls es noch Fehler in der Liste gibt, oder irgendwelche andere Dinge, dann macht das bitte per PN aus. 
Für mich ist es immer ziemlich umständlich, wenn ich zwei Seiten überspringen muss, weil sich da ein paar Leute aufregen. Schreibt mir per PN wenn was faul ist oder schreibt der Person eine PN.

Und Hawky und Streetjumper habt euch jetzt wieder lieb 

Das ist nur ein Benchmark und jeder kann mal Fehler machen.

*
Für die AMD Leute:*

Es ist natürlich nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von    AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen. Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch   beim anisotropen Filter und  Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use   Application settings" bzw.  "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt   werden.

Sollte sich jemand sich nicht an die Regeln halten, so wird das Ergebnis nicht aufgenommen. 

Auf gutes und faires Benchen


----------



## BlackViper59 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



> ...Ich benche so wie ich es will...



Kannste ja gerne machen, aber dann brauchst du es nicht in Foren posten. Danke


----------



## Lutz81 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Was ist das denn für ein Kindergarten hier.......
habt euch alle wieder lieb....


----------



## Brez$$z (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Grad nochmal bisle gebencht 

BrezZZz | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1125/1575Mhz | P8135 | Link

dieses mal sogar mit dem "akzeptierten" Treiber 12.8, vorher hab ich mit 12.9 gebencht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So hab nun nochmal neu gebencht *mit* Tesslation...

streetjumper16| Intel Core i7-2600k @ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1200/1750Mhz | P10348 | Link

streetjumper16| Intel Core i7-2600k @ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1200/1750Mhz | X3561 | Link


----------



## TECHZ77 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



TECHZ77 schrieb:


> Push habe nochmal ein wenig rumgespielt
> 
> TECHZ77 | i7 3770K@4703 MHz  | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 6990 @ 931/1300 MHz/4096 | P11146 | AMD Radeon HD 6990 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P11146 3DMarks


 


Wann wird die liste Refresht ?


----------



## Colonia (13. Oktober 2012)

TECHZ77 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wird die liste Refresht ?



Ich denke morgen Vormittag mal 

Edit: **Performance Liste wurde aktualisiert**


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Shooot3r betreibt laut liste seinen X6 mit 4,2 MHZ


----------



## nassa (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update*

nassa | i5 750 @ 4200MHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1092/3654 MHz | P9008


----------



## Paulpanzer (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Colonia schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Benchmark und jeder kann mal Fehler machen.
> 
> Sollte sich jemand sich nicht an die Regeln halten, so wird das Ergebnis nicht aufgenommen.
> 
> Auf gutes und faires Benchen



Manche denken halt es geht um ihr leben.......  Einfach mal durch atmen und bis 3 zählen.
Wenn einer einen Fehler macht geht trotzallem das benchen um Platz eins weiter


----------



## Paulpanzer (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



SirOli schrieb:


> ***Update***
> Performance Single GPU
> SirOli | I7-3820K @ 5532 |8GB DDR3 2400 9-11-9-24 | Powercolor Radeon 7970 @ 1400/1800| P11958 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P11958 3DMarks



Toll von Platz 1 gestoßen


----------



## Brez$$z (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

# Update

BrezZZz | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4,07 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1150/1500Mhz | P8183 | Link

Noch ein Screen


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

UPDATE

Gohrbi | Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1280/1600Mhz | P10807 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P10807 3DMarks


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

# U-U-U-U-Update

 BrezZZz | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4,07 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1150/1500Mhz | P8843 | Link

Dank Wundertreiber ^^


----------



## Paulpanzer (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update!!!!! neuer Treiber

Paulpanzer | I7 3770K@4,9Ghz |8GB DDR3 2133 CL 10-10-10-27 |Powercolor HD 7970 @ 1350/1900Mhz |P12723 3DMarks


----------



## BlackViper59 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update: Nun bin ich auch in der 10K Liga
Danke 12.11 aka. DER WUNDERTREIBER 
BlackViper59 | i5 2500K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-27 | HD 7950 @ 1250/1550 MHz |P10121


----------



## Hawky1980 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Neuer Treiber, neuer Anlauf. 

Hawky1980 | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,3ghz | 16GB-DDR3-1333Mhz-CL 7.7.7.21 | HD7970@1325/1750/1,3v | P10223 | Link

Hawky1980 | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,3ghz | 16GB-DDR3-1333Mhz-CL 7.7.7.21 | HD7970@1325/1750/1,3v | X4174 | Link

Sorry Lutz81.


----------



## DrDave (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Will auch Updaaate

DrDave | I7 3770K@4,8Ghz |8GB DDR3 2200 CL 10-11-10-24 | HD 7950 @ 1320/1750MHz | P12078


----------



## Dark-Blood (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber, neuer Anlauf.
> 
> Hawky1980 | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,3ghz | 16GB-DDR3-1333Mhz-CL 7.7.7.21 | HD7970@1325/1750/1,3v | P10223 | Link
> 
> ...


 


DrDave schrieb:


> Will auch Updaaate
> 
> DrDave | I7 3770K@4,8Ghz |8GB DDR3 2200 CL 10-11-10-24 | HD 7950 @ 1320/1750MHz | P12078


 
7950 bringt mehr Punkte als ne 7970? Ist der neue Treiber so übel, bzw. macht die CPU hier so viel aus? Ist ja abschuss.


----------



## DrDave (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Ja der Treiber ist ordentlich.
Du darfst nicht auf die Gesamtpunkte schauen, mehr Grafikscore hat er doch das Endergebnis wird vom PHII X6 1090T stark gedrückt.
Für mehr Smalltalk dann hier


----------



## Lutz81 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

@Hawky1980

Kein Problem......

Toller Treiber von AMD


----------



## SirOli (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Single GPU Update
SirOli - Microsoft Windows 7 x64 - Intel I7 3930K @ 5200 - Asus Rampage IV Extreme X79 - 4x2GB DDR3-2400 - 1* Powercolor Radeon HD7970 1400/1800 - P13388


----------



## GuLaScHEiS (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

(P) GuLaScHEiS I7-920 @ 3700 6GB DDR3 8-8-8-20 Zotac GTX 680 AMP! NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-920 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X58A-UD3R score: P9562 3DMarks


----------



## Paulpanzer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



SirOli schrieb:


> Single GPU Update
> SirOli - Microsoft Windows 7 x64 - Intel I7 3930K @ 5200 - Asus Rampage IV Extreme X79 - 4x2GB DDR3-2400 - 1* Powercolor Radeon HD7970 1400/1800 - P13388



Na toll schon wieder überholt brauche wohl einen anderen Prozi um endlich Ruhe zu haben


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

***update***

PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4068MHz | 8GB | DDR3-1604 CL6-9-6-24-2T | GTX 560 TI @1012/2024/2513 | P5439 | Link


----------



## DrDave (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update, bissl was geht immer noch

DrDave | I7 3770K@4,8Ghz |8GB DDR3 2200 CL 10-11-10-24 | HD 7950 @ 1370/1750MHz | P12339


----------



## clrokr (1. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

clrokr | i5-3570k @4600MHz, 1370mV | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL11-12-12-28-55 | HD 7950 @ 1200MHz/1450MHz | P9232


----------



## Gohrbi (2. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update mit 12-11er Catalyst...

Gohrbi | Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1280/1600Mhz | P11816 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P11816 3DMarks


----------



## Masterbase91 (3. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update - Grafikkarte

Masterbase91 | i5 - 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24 | MSI GTX 670 @ 1102/1555Mhz | P9627


----------



## Brez$$z (3. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hey how... hab ja aufn neues Board u. Prozi umgerüstet
hier mal ein kleinen vorgeschmack

Brez$$z | i7 3770k @ 4,2 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 16000 8-8-8-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1150/1525 Mhz | P10479 | Link

Allerdings ist der Prozzi absolut nicht das wahre und wird daher am Montag getauscht.


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (3. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

#UPDATE#

C0d3ma5t3r | I7-940 @ 3886MHz | 6 GB DDR3 Mushkin 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2 x MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II @ 900/2160 | P11800 | Link


----------



## Brez$$z (4. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So heute nochmal gebencht!

Brez$$z | i7 3770k @ 4,75 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 16000 8-8-8-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1250/1600 Mhz | P11376 | Link

edit: endlich die Krücke weg ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. November 2012)

Brez$$z schrieb:
			
		

> So heute nochmal mit der Krücke gebencht!
> 
> Brez$$z | i7 3770k @ 4,75 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 16000 8-8-8-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1250/1600 Mhz | P11376 | Link
> 
> edit: endlich die Krücke weg ^^



3770K eine Krücke


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. November 2012)

Brez$$z schrieb:
			
		

> So heute nochmal mit der Krücke gebencht!
> 
> Brez$$z | i7 3770k @ 4,75 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 16000 8-8-8-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1250/1600 Mhz | P11376 | Link
> 
> edit: endlich die Krücke weg ^^



3770K eine Krücke ?!


----------



## Brez$$z (6. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hier darf glaub kein off topic gelabert werden oder? XD
ne der erste 3770k war ne Krücke... der schaffte grad so die 4,3 Ghz und 
das nur mit über 1,22 volt.... total banane des teil. Hab ihn umgetauscht und jetzt schaff ich 
die 4,3 mit 1,15.

update: 

Brez$$z | i7 3770k @ 4,9 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 2400 11-12-11-30 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1276/1860 Mhz | P11963 | Link


----------



## TECHZ77 (16. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

TECHZ77 | i7 3770k @ 3,50 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | Geforce GTX 690@ 915/1502/ | P12865 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P12865 3DMarks


----------



## Lutz81 (17. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update*


Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1372/3604 Mhz | P11808


----------



## loltheripper (17. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

loltheripper | Phenom II x6 1100t @ 4,3GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24-1T | 2x Radeon 6970 @ 935/1400 Mhz | P8969 | AMD Radeon HD 6970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1100T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-970A-UD3 score: P8969 3DMarks


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

True Monkey | i7 3770k @ 6.033 Ghz | 8Gb DDR3-2080 Cl 9-11-10-2T | 2x GTX 680 Lightning @ 1156/1822 Mhz | P19961 

knapp die 20k verfehlt


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

**Update**

Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5201 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL 7-10-7-27 1T| GTX 580 @ 980/1960/1050 MHz | P8501




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skizz (21. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Huhu

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen 
Und zwar hab ich das Problem das der physic accord.bei mir sehr niedrig ist (~2200) und das das gesamte System nicht so Performance wie es eigentlich.sein sollte.

i5 3750k @ Stock
Gigabyte 680 oc 4GB windforced
Asrock extrem 4 z77
3dmark Punkte  ~9220
Graka ~10300 
Ich werde nachher einen Link hinzufügen 

Find die werte alles etwas low vill.ist da ein bekanntest Problem 
Treiber der graka ist der neuste beta Treiber ist gestern erst raus gekommen und die graka hab ich auch erst seit gestern


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



skizz schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen
> Und zwar hab ich das Problem das der physic accord.bei mir sehr niedrig ist (~2200) und das das gesamte System nicht so Performance wie es eigentlich.sein sollte.
> ...


 
Bitte hier posten,
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/129616-3dmark11-postet-eure-punktzahl.html

Hier ist der "Ranglistenthread" und kein Diskussions-/Problembehandlungsthread


----------



## skizz (21. November 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Bitte hier posten,
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/129616-3dmark11-postet-eure-punktzahl.html
> 
> Hier ist der "Ranglistenthread" und kein Diskussions-/Problembehandlungsthread


 

Ok sry


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Von mir mal was neues xD 

Brez$$z | i7 3770k @ 4,85 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 2133 Mhz 9-11-10-30 | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1235/1500 Mhz | P16966 | Link


----------



## BabaYaga (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Ah noch ein Thread.
Also dann hier rein damit *g*

Major Fletcher | i5 3570k @ 4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | GeForce GTX 670 AMP  @ 1256/1702 Mhz | P10071 | Link
Major Fletcher | i5 3570k @ 4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | GeForce GTX 670 AMP  @ 1256/1702 Mhz | X3638 |  Link


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Nimmst du nicht jeden in deiner Liste auf? Hier nochmal mein Ergebnis:

Intel Core I5 3570k @ 4577MHz | 8GB DDR3-10700 CL 7-7-7-21 | GTX 560Ti 448 @ 880/1760/2100MHz | P6327


Falls was nicht passt, sagts bitte. Danke.

Edit:

Hab mich gerade gefunden, allerdings fehlt der Name bzw. mein Nick.


----------



## Zypthon (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hallo!

Hier ist meine 3DMark11 Benchmark.
Name: Zypthon    Punkte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8150,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Crosshair V Formula score: P5301 3DMarks 

Grüße Zypthon


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Zypthon schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hier ist meine 3DMark11 Benchmark.
> Name: Zypthon    Punkte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8150,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Crosshair V Formula score: P5301 3DMarks
> ...


 
*
Bitte dieses Format verwenden:*

Nickname | CPU @ takt | Ram @ takt und latenzen | Grafikarte(n) @ takt | Punktzahl | Furturemark link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Dark-Blood (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> was kann ich da machen?


 
Die Fehlermeldung bekomm ich wenn ich das Bild strecken will. 
Versuchs mal zentriert.


----------



## Hawky1980 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Wäre schön wenn mal jemand die Ergebnisse der User aktualisiert. Danke.

Update und aktueller Stand.
Hawky1980 | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,3ghz | 16GB-DDR3-1333Mhz-CL 7.7.7.21 | HD7970@1325/1900/1,3v | P10357 | Link

Hawky1980 | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,3ghz | 16GB-DDR3-1333Mhz-CL 7.7.7.21 | HD7970@1325/1900/1,3v | X4188 | Link


----------



## na:L (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

na:L | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,3GHz | 8GB-DDR3-1600MHz-CL 8-9-8-24 | GTX 570@952/1904/2150/1,15V | P 7012 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/2407664

jetzt wirds wieder kalt und mit voltmod gehts vllt noch höher .


----------



## korfe (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Korfe | i5-760 @ 3.8 Ghz | 12 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | Hd 6970 |AMD Radeon HD 6970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-760 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P55A-UD4 score: P5761 3DMarks


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> was kann ich da machen?



noch jemand eine idee ?


----------



## th_fn_styles (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

th_fn_styles | A8-3870k @ 3,6ghz | 8GB-DDR3-1866Mhz-CL 9.10.9.28 |  HD7950 | P6753 |  Link


----------



## Hawky1980 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



> noch jemand eine idee ?


Aktuelles Net Frameworks drauf? DirectX mal updaten. Aero beim Benchen abschalten .


----------



## Colonia (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hi Leute,

die Liste wird in den Weihnachtsferien aktualisiert, da ich momentan noch im Klausurstress der Schule stehe. 

@ Hardwarefreak81Ich nehme jeden in die Liste auf, der sein Ergebnis wie im Startpost angibt. Sollte ein Ergebnis nicht gepostet oder übersehen worden sein, so schreibt mir eine PN 

Edit: Leute bitte benutzt den Diskussionsthread für das Problem. Hier bitte nur Ergebnisse posten


----------



## FKY2000 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

fky2000 | 3770K @ 4,5ghz | 8GB-DDR3-2133Mhz-CL 11-11-11-30 | HD7870@1275/1375/1,26v | P9384 | AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V GENE score: P9384 3DMarks

für ne 7870 nicht schlecht, finde ich...vielleicht geht noch ein wenig


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

$$HardwareKing$$  | i7 2700K @ 4134 Mhz  |  16 Gb - DDR3 - 1866 Mhz - CL 11 - 11 - 11 - 28 | Asus Matrix 7970 @1100/1650 | P9130  AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2700K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V LE score: P9130 3DMarks


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Brez$$z | i7 3770k @ 4,85 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 2133 Mhz 9-11-10-30 | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1270/1525 Mhz | P17421 | Link

musste mit zwei NT Benchen... das 700er hat schlapp gemacht


----------



## Horilein (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Horilein | i5 2550k @ 4,2 Ghz | 12GB DDR3 - 1333 Mhz| 1x Radeon HD 7950 @ 1180/1500 Mhz | P 9489 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5269400


----------



## Panache (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Panache | i7-3770K @ 4,6Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866Mhz | 1x EVGA GTX 670 FTW @ 1319Mhz | P10634 |  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P10634 3DMarks   ( Performance )
Panache | i7-3770K @ 4,6Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866Mhz | 1x EVGA GTX 670 FTW @ 1319Mhz | X3657 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: X3657 3DMarks      ( Extreme )

Alles ist wie gewünscht Eingeschaltet oder auf Anwendung überlassen eingestellt 

Mfg


----------



## Jackjan (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Jackjan | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,7GHz | 3x4GB @ 667MHz | HD 6950 2GB GDRR5 @ GPU 950MHz, Memory 1375 MHz | P5704 | AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1100T,ASRock 870 Extreme3 score: P5704 3DMarks


----------



## DZapi (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

DZapi | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866 10-10-9-24 | GTX 670 @ 1146/1552 | P9501 | link


----------



## Panache (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Horilein schrieb:


> Horilein | i5 2550k @ 4,2 Ghz | 12GB DDR3 - 1333 Mhz| 1x Radeon HD 7950 @ 1180/1500 Mhz | P 9489
> AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2550K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: P9489 3DMarks



Anisotropy auf 1 Performance ist auf 2, 1 ist Ausgeschaltet oder nicht ? der Test sollte schon mit allen Sachen eingeschaltet oder Anwendungsgesteuert gemacht werden

mfg


----------



## Horilein (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Panache schrieb:


> Anisotropy auf 1 Performance ist auf 2, 1 ist Ausgeschaltet oder nicht ? der Test sollte schon mit allen Sachen eingeschaltet oder Anwendungsgesteuert gemacht werden
> 
> mfg


 
Basic.Kann nix verstellen, oder wenn ja hab ich nix verstellt.


----------



## Ostfront (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Ostfront | i7-3960X @ 4,9 | 64 GB DDR3 2133 9-11-11-31 | 2 x Sapphire HD7970 Toxic 6GB 1200/1600

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P18010 3DMarks


----------



## BeatBlaster (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

BeatBlaster | i5 3570k @ 4,0 | 8 GB DDR3 - 1333 Mhz  | 1 x VTX3D HD 7950 V3 3GB 1150/1400 | P 9598 

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3 score: P9598 3DMarks

Nun traue ich mich auch mal hier her


----------



## Schrotti (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Schrotti | i7 2600k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 | GTX 680 @ 1200/3000 | X3847


----------



## TECHZ77 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

TECHZ77 | i7 3770k @ 3,50 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | Geforce GTX 690@ 915/1502/ | P12865 |  http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4952883


----------



## FabulousBK81 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

FabulousBK81 | i7 2600k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 | GTX 670 @ 1225/3055| P9760

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3 score: P9760 3DMarks


----------



## PitBull (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Pitbull - Microsoft Windows 7 x64 - Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz - Asus Gene-Z-Gen3 - 4x4GB Corsair 1600 CL9 - GTX 680 @ 1296/3602 Mhz - P11428

Pitbull - Microsoft Windows 7 x64 - Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz - Asus Gene-Z-Gen3 - 4x4GB Corsair 1600 CL9 - GTX 680 @ 1296/3602 Mhz - X4012


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P5298 | Colonel Faulkner | Win 7 x64 | i7-2600K @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6950 @ 800MHz/1250MHz | Luft | Link


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

UPDATE:

P5378 | Colonel Faulkner | Win 7 x64 | i7-2600K @ 4,3GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6950 @ 800MHz/1250MHz | Luft | Link


----------



## veteran (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Moin,
ich wünsche allen hier ein Frohes und Gesundes neues Jahr!

Ich werde dann in der ersten Januar Woche die Extreme-Liste aktualisieren!


----------



## Dancel (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Dancel | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 CL10-11-11-25 2T | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2100 MHz | P7607


----------



## Ostfront (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

warum stehen meine noch nicht dabei.


----------



## DrDave (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Weil Colonia noch kein Update gemacht hat


----------



## Colonia (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Jop ich bin momentan leider im Schulstress, weil ich in knapp 3 Monaten Abitur mache . Ich werde aber versuchen die Tabelle so schnell wie möglich zu aktualisieren, aber erstmal ohne die Zahlen neu zunummerieren


----------



## Colonia (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Performance Liste wurde aktualisiert*


----------



## DrDave (9. Januar 2013)

Danke dir. 
Ich bin jedoch noch 2 mal in der Liste, dass schlechtere darf gerne gelöscht werden.


----------



## NotAnExit (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

NotAnExit | i7 2600k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 | Zotac Referenz GTX 670 @ 1215/3404 | P9786


----------



## Colonia (9. Januar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> Ich bin jedoch noch 2 mal in der Liste, dass schlechtere darf gerne gelöscht werden.



Ok, dann lösche ich den schlechteren beim nächsten Update


----------



## Donstaudi (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Donstaudi|Amd Fx 8350 @ 4,3GHZ|8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHZ|Point of View Geforce GTX 660Ti Ultracharged 2Gb @ 1033/1502|NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 score: P7892 3DMarks


----------



## beren2707 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Dann reihe ich mich mal ein...

|P10930|beren2707|i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|Powercolor HD 7970 V3 @ 1200/1750 MHz|Link|


----------



## veteran (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

**Extreme Update**

@Pitbull dein Link funktioniert nicht, schau doch bitte mal nach und bearbeite das mal, habe dich aber trotzdem erstmal mit aufgenommen!

Und für alle nochmal, hier ein Beispiel wie man uns das Einfügen in der Liste einfach machen kann:

|X3561|streetjumper16|i7 2600K @5GHz|8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24|Radeon HD 7970 @1175/1575MHz|Link|

Jeweils für Colonia das P vor dem Ergebniss und bei mir halt das X.
Dann müssen wir nur kopieren und einfügen, da so ja auch die Liste Strukturiert ist.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

11586...uuuups zu spät hab schon was besseres gehabt.


----------



## PitBull (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Sorry hatte zwischenzeitlich noch paar Punkte holen können, ist jetzt editiert und Link geht auch


----------



## veteran (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

@PitBull:
So die Liste ist dann auch editiert, sollte alles passen


----------



## Horilein (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Horilein | i5-25500K @ 4,5GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | ASUS DCIIV2 7870 @ 1285/1360 MHz | 8543

mehr will sie nicht,bin aber recht amused
soll ich schreiben das ich`s vonner Ramdisk gestartet hab?Hab ich nämlich


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

@DrDave, damit ich dich wieder vom Platz 34 verdrängen kann, brauch ich nen anderen Ram?

Wir sind ja mit unseren Sigle GPU mang den 2ern.


----------



## Horilein (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,5GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | ASUS DCIIV2 7870 @ 1300/1370 MHz  8623

Ich beiß mir an den beiden die da knapp 9k haben noch die Zähne aus^^
jetzt war die Vcore aber schon Ende im Afterburner 1,299V..oO
für platz 7 bei ähnlichen systemen hat aber gereicht


----------



## Nikster (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

i5 hat  noch Luft 4,8 - 5,0 Ghz müssten drin sein.Saft drauf und los gehts


----------



## Hawky1980 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update* 
Hawky1980 | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,5ghz | 16GB-DDR3-1600Mhz-CL 9.9.9.24 | HD7970@1345/1950Mhz | P10655 | Link

Hawky1980 | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,5ghz | 16GB-DDR3-1600Mhz-CL 9.9.9.24 | HD7970@1345/1950Mhz | X4286 | Link


----------



## veteran (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

**Update Extreme**


----------



## Nikster (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Nickster | I7 3770K @ 4,7 ghz | 16GB-DDR3-2133-CL 10.11.10.28 |Asus Matrix P 7970 @ 1330/1900 | P12375 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P12375 3DMarks

Die 4,8 ghz kommen noch


----------



## FlasherBasher (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hab mal etwas meinen Rechner misshandelt mit dem neu gekauften 6 Kern i7-3930 Prozessor.
Siehe da ein unglaubliches Ergebnis das mich eines besseren belehrt. Als ich die 4x GTX680 drin hatte,
war das Ergebnis wegen der CPU so schlecht. Ein 4 Kern i7-3820 bremst das System anscheinend doch ganz schön.
Weil ich jetzt mit 3x GTX680 einen Extreme Wert von X10483 gebencht habe. Damals mit 4x GTX680 und
4 Kern Prozessor X10733 . Schade das ich jetzt vierte Karte nicht mehr am Start habe. Kann man nichts machen.
Hier die Ergebnis mit der neuen CPU.

Multi GPU Extreme
X10483 | FlasherBasher  | i7 3930 @ 5GHz  | 24GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30 | 3x GTX680 @ 1254/1802 

 Single GPU Extreme
X3752 | FlasherBasher  | i7 3930 @ 5GHz  | 24GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30 | 1x GTX680 @ 1254/1802

Single GPU Performance
P10341| FlasherBasher  | i7 3930 @ 5GHz  | 24GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30 | 1x GTX680 @ 1254/1802

Hoffe sie werden trotzdem noch zusätzlich in die Listen eingefügt damit man halt die Unterschiede sieht.
Die vorhandenen Ergebnis bitte nicht löschen.  Wäre mega klasse.


----------



## syrus700 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Syrus700 | i7 2600k @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB-DDR3-1600Mhz-CL 9.9.9.24 | 2x GTX570 @ 850/1700/2000 | X4113 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 EVO score: X4113 3DMarks


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



FlasherBasher schrieb:


> Hab mal etwas meinen Rechner misshandelt mit dem neu gekauften 6 Kern i7-3930 Prozessor.
> Siehe da ein unglaubliches Ergebnis das mich eines besseren belehrt. Als ich die 4x GTX680 drin hatte,
> war das Ergebnis wegen der CPU so schlecht. Ein 4 Kern i7-3820 bremst das System anscheinend doch ganz schön.
> Weil ich jetzt mit 3x GTX680 einen Extreme Wert von X10483 gebencht habe. Damals mit 4x GTX680 und
> ...


 


Hammer finde die Single GPU werte ja mal schlecht für den Wert der Komponenten.... 

Meine 3770k @ Stock und dazu GTX670 AMP! 1370/3600.       Machen im Extreme ja schon X3889. ......


----------



## HMangels91 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

HMangels91 | AMD FX6300@4,5GHz | Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB @1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | AMD HD 7750 OC 1GB DDR5 @ 830Mhz | P2659 | AMD Radeon HD 7750 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-6300,MSI 970A-G46 (MS-7693) score: P2659 3DMarks


----------



## crizzler (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

crizzler | i5-3570K @ 4.2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 | HD 7870 @ 1050/1500 | P8243


----------



## FabianHD (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

|P7908|FabianHD|i5-2500K @ 4,7GHz|8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24|Gigabyte HD 7950 @ 1000/1350 MHz|Link|


----------



## beren2707 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Dann reihe ich mich mal ein...
> 
> |P10930|beren2707|i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|Powercolor HD 7970 V3 @ 1200/1750 MHz|Link|


 *UPDATE*

|P11315|beren2707|i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|Powercolor HD 7970 V3 @ 1200/1750 MHz| Link

Erster Test mit 13.1 und ansonsten unveränderten Einstellungen.


----------



## Nikster (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Nikster schrieb:


> Nickster | I7 3770K @ 4,7 ghz | 16GB-DDR3-2133-CL 10.11.10.28 |Asus Matrix P 7970 @ 1330/1900 | P12375 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P12375 3DMarks
> 
> Die 4,8 ghz kommen noch


 
Update

Nickster | I7 3770K @ 4,7 ghz | 16GB-DDR3-2133-CL 10.11.10.28 |Asus Matrix P 7970 @ 1330/1900 | P12541 |AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P12541 3DMarks


----------



## WuBomber411 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

WuBomber411 | FX8120 @ 3612MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27 | HD 7950 @ 1000/1400MHz | P8052


----------



## DZapi (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

**UPDATE**

DZapi | FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866 10-10-9-24 | GTX 670 @ 1146/1552 | P9610 | link


----------



## KaiserKoenig (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

KaiserKönig | Intel i5-3570K @ 4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7870 @ 1150/1450 | P8193 |AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3 score: P8193 3DMarks

Ist das Ergebniss noch ok?


----------



## Horilein (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Horilein | Intel i5-2550K @ 4,8 GHz | 12 GB DDR3 @ 1333 9-9-9-24 | HD 7870 @ 1310/1545 | P 8852 | AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2550K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: P8852 3DMarks


----------



## PitBull (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Pitbull - Microsoft Windows 7 x64 - Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,7GHz - Asus Gene-V - 2x4GB G.Skill 2133 CL9 -  GTX 680 @ 1345/3650 Mhz - P11939

UPDATE

Pitbull - Windows 7 x64 - Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz - Asus Gene-V - 2x4GB G.Skill 2400 CL10 - GTX 680 @ 1346/3650Mhz - P12100


----------



## HanZzen (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

HanZzen | AMD Phenom II X6 1045T @ 3645 MHz | G.Skill Ripjaws 540 MHz 6-6-6-15-20 | AMD Radeon HD 7850 @ 1259MHz / 1.375 MHz | P6556 | AMD Radeon HD 7850 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1045T ,BIOSTAR Group TA970XE score: P6556 3DMarks


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

TripleH84 | 3570K @ 4,4 Ghz| 8GB DDR3 @ 2133 CL11 | GB 7970 @ 1100/1500 | X3517 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-G43 (MS-7758) score: X3517 3DMarks

Extreme


----------



## Thallassa (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update mit neuer Graka:

Thallassa | Intel Core i7-860 @ 3,8 ghz| 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-24-2T | Sapphire Radeon HD7870XT Boost @ 1150/1500 | P8782 | Link


----------



## DorianGray (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

DorianGray | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4,2ghz | 4GB DDR2 @ 820Mhz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 1045/2310Mhz | P5182 | link


----------



## Brez$$z (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hier auch mal en Update

Brez$$z | i7 3770k @ 4,86 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 2133 Mhz 9-11-10-30 | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1272/1575 Mhz | P17825 | Link


----------



## To_by_b (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*To_By_B | i7-950 @ 3,7 GHz | 6 GB DDR 3 @ 1602 MHz CL 8-8-8-24  | GTX 460 @ 880 MHz/1760 MHz / 2050 MHz |*P4538


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

ach komm^^ noch mal 100 Points drauf

Brez$$z | i7 3770k @ 4,87 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 2133 Mhz 9-11-10-30 | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1300/1575 Mhz | P17963 | Link 

ach und nein, mein CPU clock war nicht 2.147.483.647 MHz


----------



## Hawky1980 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> ach und nein, mein CPU clock war nicht 2.147.483.647 MHz


 
Och Schade, jetzt haste mir das Interesse an dieser CPU versaut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

UPDATE:

=MR-C=KinG[GER] | i7 2600K @ 4,7GHz | 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3  1866 Cl 8-8-8-21-1T | XFX 7970GHz Double Dissipation @ 1220/1600MHz | P11321 | Link


----------



## SubLeo (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

SubLeo | FX8350 @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1912 9-9-9-27 | HD7870 @ 1170/1350 | P8041 | link


----------



## toxic27 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

toxic27 | E3 1230 V2 @ Stock (max. 3,7GHz) | 8GB DDR3-1600 Cl 9-9-9-24 | ASUS HD7950 V2 @ 1025/1400 | P9252 | AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,ASRock Z77 Extreme6 score: P9252 3DMarks


----------



## Horilein (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

weiter unten...sry...http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5922890


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hier sollte auch mal wieder Geupdatet werden! 
Kann ma einer den Threadinhaber darauf hinweisen? Falls dieser keine Zeit mehr hat 
könnte sich bestimmt jemand anders darum kümmern


----------



## Horilein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Hier sollte auch mal wieder Geupdatet werden!
> Kann ma einer den Threadinhaber darauf hinweisen? Falls dieser keine Zeit mehr hat
> könnte sich bestimmt jemand anders darum kümmern


----------



## veteran (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Hier sollte auch mal wieder Geupdatet werden!
> Kann ma einer den Threadinhaber darauf hinweisen? Falls dieser keine Zeit mehr hat
> könnte sich bestimmt jemand anders darum kümmern



Ja wenn es dringend ist, dann schreib ihn doch bitte per PN an.
Vielleicht hat er ja gerade viel um die Ohren und wenn er keine Zeit mehr dafür hat wird er sich bestimmt selber melden.
Wenn mal einige Wochen nicht das Update gemacht wird will man immer gleich den TE austauschen oder wie?
Das wird jeden anderen der die Liste führt ab und an auch passieren das er zeitliche Engpässe hat und die Liste nicht jede Woche mit Update versorgen kann.


----------



## Brez$$z (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hab ja nicht behauptet das ich den TE austauschen will oder? 
Falls dieser aber keine Zeit mehr haben sollte und das Amt abgeben möchte würde sich bestimmt einer finden 
aber net das du bescheid weißt das ich nur den TE loswerden will.


----------



## veteran (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Hab ja nicht behauptet das ich den TE austauschen will oder?
> Falls dieser aber keine Zeit mehr haben sollte und das Amt abgeben möchte würde sich bestimmt einer finden
> aber net das du bescheid weißt das ich nur den TE loswerden will.


 
Alles wird gut!!!
Die P-Liste ist ja auch etwas umfangreicher als meine X-Liste, wo ich in einen Monat vielleicht 3-4 Änderungen habe.
Gib Colonia noch etwas Zeit er wird sich schon melden.


----------



## Colonia (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hi Leute,

wie Veteran schon geschrieben hat, habe ich momentan viel um die Ohren, da ich gerade meine Vorabiklausuren habe und in knapp 2 Monaten mein Abitur mache. Daher habe ich leider nicht so oft Zeit diese Liste mehrfach die Woche zu aktualisieren. Eine Aktualisierung nimmt gut und gerne mal 1 1/2 Stunden in der Performance Liste ein. 

Ich werde die Liste voraussichtlich am Wochenende updaten.

Falls sonst noch irgendwelche Fragen oder sonstigen Dinge sind, dann schreibt mir einfach eine PN. Ich schaue täglich hier rein und versuche auch so zeitnah wie möglich die PN's zu beantworten.

Die Diskussionen können gerne woanders weitergeführt werden, da es beim Aktualisieren ziemlich nervig ist etliche Post zu überspringen. Dadurch kommt es vereinzelt auch mal dazu, dass manche Ergebnisse übersehen werden.


----------



## Bulldogge (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Bulldogge | I5 3570k@4.5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD7870@1210 | P8230


----------



## Snikkerz (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Bäm ich bin mal zufrieden! AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P9452 3DMarks
@Horilein: Was ist denn mit deinem 10k Score los? :p


----------



## Horilein (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Stimmt am We is ja Update..oO*
*Aber so,lieber Snikkerz, kommst Du nicht in die Liste*
Update:*

Horilein | I5 2550k@4.8Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD7950@1225/11810 | P10292


----------



## Snikkerz (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

warum nicht?^^
Was sind denn die Voraussetzungen für die Liste?

ist mir eigentlich auch nicht wichtig xD

Snikkerz | I5 3570k @ 4.5Ghz | 16 Gb (2x8) DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD7950@1150/1400 | P9452 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6042549

Ich merk jetzt erst das alle Werte total falsch angezeigt werden. Schon jemand ne CPU mit sonem Score ohne Takt und ohne Ram laufen lassen, bei runtergetakteter Graka  

EDIT: Sorry, Ich war im Zug unterwegs und jetzt hat LTE rumgespackt sodass ich das nicht mehr hinzufügen konnte.


----------



## Colonia (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Sknikkerz bitte erstelle deinen Post so wie im Startpost angegeben, sonst wird dieser nicht hinzugefügt.


----------



## Nikster (1. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Nikster schrieb:


> Update
> 
> Nickster | I7 3770K @ 4,7 ghz | 16GB-DDR3-2133-CL 10.11.10.28 |Asus Matrix P 7970 @ 1330/1900 | P12541 |AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P12541 3DMarks



Wo bleibt der Eintrag in der Liste? Fehlt was?


----------



## Colonia (2. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Nein, die Liste wird heute oder morgen Aktualisiert


----------



## Snikkerz (2. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Falls du es übersehen hast  und weil du noch nicht geantwortet hast, ob das so okay ist: :p

Snikkerz | I5 3570k @ 4.5Ghz | 16 Gb (2x8) DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD7950@1150/1400 | P9452 | AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P9452 3DMarks

Mein Internet hat halt rumgespackt ^^


----------



## Horilein (2. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Snikkerz schrieb:


> Falls du es übersehen hast  und weil du noch nicht geantwortet hast, ob das so okay ist: :p
> 
> Snikkerz | I5 3570k @ 4.5Ghz | 16 Gb (2x8) DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD7950@1150/1400 | P9452 | AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P9452 3DMarks
> 
> Mein Internet hat halt rumgespackt ^^



Snikkerz | I5 3570k@4.5Ghz | 16Gb (2x8) DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD7950@1150/1400 | P9452

So wärs Perfekt


----------



## Colonia (2. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

* Performance Update *

Könnt ihr mal eure Diskussionen in den Diskussionsthread verschieben? Ich habe jetzt knapp 2 Stunden für die Aktualisierung der Liste gebraucht, weil einige unbelehrbare immer wieder etwas dazwischen schreiben müssen 

Hier werden NUR!!!! Ergebnisse gepostet. Alles andere kann per PN oder im Diskussionsthread besprochen werden.

Sonst werde ich demnächst keine Ergebnisse mehr aktualisieren. Haltet euch an die Regeln!


----------



## Snikkerz (3. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*UPDATE:*
Es war keine Absicht.. Tut mir Leid:

Snikkerz | I5 3570k@4.8Ghz 1270mV | 16Gb (2x8) DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD7950@1100/1400   | 9662


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

streetjumper16 | i7- 2600k@5Ghz | 8Gb DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX680@1172/3396/1280MHz | P11174

streetjumper16 | i7- 2600k@5Ghz | 8Gb DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX680@1172/3396/1280MHz |X4017


----------



## Takei Naodar (4. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

14095 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz | Link


----------



## cesium137 (4. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

14400 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX TITAN@1005/1556/1044MHz |14400


----------



## Takei Naodar (4. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update

14401 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1012/1503/1051MHz | Link


----------



## Snikkerz (4. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

der will mir einfach keine 10k gönnen, genauso wie die 5 Ghz >.<

*Update:*
Snikkerz | I5 3570k @ 4.9Ghz 1.3V| 16 Gb (2x8) DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD7950@1125/1450 | P9883


----------



## MrWoogey (4. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

MrWoogey | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7870 @ 1280 /1250 | P7511  AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASRock 990FX Extreme9 score: P7511 3DMarks


----------



## cesium137 (4. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:
14506 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX TITAN@1005/1556/1044MHz |link


----------



## Takei Naodar (4. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

14614 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1027/1527/1066MHz | Link

@cesium

Lust auf nen Schwatz aufm TS? Link is in der Sig.


----------



## robotnikz (5. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

robotnikz | i5 2500k @ 5Ghz | G.Skill RipJaws 2x4GB @ 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte 7950 @ 1100 / 1575 | 9874 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6109041


----------



## PCTom (5. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

PCTOM | i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz | 16GB DDR3 2133 CL 9-11-10-28 1T | GTX TITAN @ 1136/1502 | 15185 Link


----------



## mrfloppy (5. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Mrfloppy | Intel I7 870 @ 3,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1750 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX 670 WF3 OC 1267/3454MHz | P9747


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Die Schlacht der Titanen geht weiter, wie schön das sich noch ein 3ter gefunden hat


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. März 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Die Schlacht der Titanen geht weiter, wie schön das sich noch ein 3ter gefunden hat



Jo die 16000er Marke wird auch noch geknackt


----------



## Snikkerz (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*-*

*Update:*
Snikkerz | I5 3570k @ 4.9Ghz 1.3V| 8 Gb DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD7950@1125/1450 | P11908


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. März 2013)

Tesslation musst du schon aktiviert lassen


----------



## elsihenne (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

elsihenne | i7-990X @ 4.805 GHz | 24GB DDR3 @ 1848 8-10-9-22 | 2x GTX 690 @ 1062/3525 | X12267

elsihenne | i7-990X @ 4.805 GHz | 24GB DDR3 @ 1848 8-10-9-22 | 2x GTX 690 @ 1062/3525 | P23348


*My Car:*

 [FONT=&quot]Karosserie:                   [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Cooler Master HAF-X RC-942[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lichtmaschine:             Corsair CMPSU-1200AX[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Motor:                          Intel Core [/FONT][FONT=&quot]i7 990X[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Fahrwerk:                     Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD9[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Getriebe:                      24GB GSkill F3-14900CL9[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Tank:                            OCZ RevoDrive [/FONT][FONT=&quot]3 X2 Max IOPS 240GB[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Scheinwerfer:               2x nVidia MSI GTX 690 SLI (Quad-SLI)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Fronscheibe:                [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ASUS VG278H (27" Full-HD nVidia 3D Vision2 120Hz)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lenkrad:                       Logitech G15 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]+ Performance MX[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Soundanlage:               Realtek ALC889 (onBoard) + Sony [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Optiarc BD-5300S[/FONT]


----------



## Snikkerz (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Tesslation musst du schon aktiviert lassen


Abgesehen davon, dass es Tessellation heißt^^ Es ist AKTIVIERT aber mein Treiber spinnt rum nachdem ich mein Virtu MVP geupdatet habe. Das hatte ich auch vorher schon drauf und damit liefs einwandfrei

PS: meinst du überhaupt mich?


----------



## PCTom (9. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

update ?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

UPDATE:

Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 Mhz (Boost 976 MHz)/1502 MHz | P12895


----------



## rani (13. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Rani | i7 3770K @4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600  CL8-8-8-24 2T | GTX 680 @ 1170(Boost 1230)/3300 | P11222

Rani | i7 3770K @4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600  CL8-8-8-24 2T | Radeon HD 7970GHz @ 1280/1600Mhz | P11293

Rani | i7 3770K @4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600  CL8-8-8-24 2T | Radeon HD 7950 @1200/1500Mhz | P10416


----------



## Kusarr (14. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

hallo, habe eben mein neues System (Signatur) getestet. Nun wollte ich wissen ob meine erreichten Punkte in einem guten Verhältnis zu meinem System sind (dachte ich frag das in diesem Thread ^^):

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P13188 3DMarks

(sry wegen dem link, ka wie ihr dass hier alle "shared", finde das nicht =/)


----------



## atze1979 (16. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*atze1979 | i7 3770K @5,0GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866  CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1227/1814/1292 | P11700


*


----------



## J.Ryan (16. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4.7 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil 9-11-10-28-2N |NVidia GTX680 @ 1215/1536 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P11202 3DMarks


----------



## J.Ryan (16. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4.7 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil 9-11-10-28-2N |NVidia GTX680 @ 1215/1536  P11202

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P11202 3DMarks


----------



## jeamal (17. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

jeamal | i5-2500K @ 4.2GHz | 8GB GeiL DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24  | Asus GTX670 OC @ 1254/3004  P9960


----------



## kroy (17. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

Kroy | i5-2500K @ 4.7GHz | 8GB Corsair DDR3-1866 10-10-10-24 | 2x GTX580 @ 950/2200 P12441


----------



## Colonia (18. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So kleine Info: Ich aktualisiere die Liste am kommenden Wochenende


----------



## Colonia (24. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

**Performance Liste aktualisiert**


----------



## DjTomCat (24. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Djtomcat | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB Corsair DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX Titan @ 1006/3000 NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P13061 3DMarks


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

X 3056 | Soldat0815 | Core i5 3550P | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T| GTX660ti  GPU:1254,2Mhz(max.Boosttakt mit GPU-Z ermittelt) VRam:1598,4Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3350P,MSI Z68MA-G45 (G3) (MS-7676) score: X3056 3DMarks


----------



## Dark-Blood (30. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Dark-Blood | i7 930 @ 4.18 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1320 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 680 @ 1227/1652 MHz | P15380


----------



## Cyris (30. März 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update:* Cyris | E5-2687w @ 3.6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-31 | Nvidia 690 GTX @ 1050/1732 | P18850 |


----------



## moboKiller (2. April 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

moboKiller | A6-3670K @2,9GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Sapphire HD 7850 @ 860/1200 |  P5038
Ich weiß nicht warum 3DMark meint es gäbe einen A4-3670K


----------



## moboKiller (3. April 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update*
moboKiller | A6-3670K @ 2,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | sapphir HD 7850 @ 920/1250 | P5137 3DMarks


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. April 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P8152 | Soldat0815 | i5-3350P @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | GTX660ti @ 1200/1600 | Link


----------



## phoenix771 (6. April 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

phoenix771 | I7-2600K @ 3.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | GTX 680 @ 1006/1502/1059 MHz | link


----------



## veteran (7. April 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

** Update Xtreme Liste**


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

****update****

PCGHGS | X6 1055T @3,79 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1806 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @1163/3005 MHz | P8460


----------



## WuBomber411 (12. April 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

**Update**
WuBomber411 | FX8120 @ 4032MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD 7950 @ 1050/1400MHz | P8470
24/7


----------



## DantheMan2406 (15. April 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

DantheMan2406 | I5 2500k@ 4700Mhz  | 16GB DDR 3 Corsair Vengaence 9-9-9-24 @ 1600Mhz | HD7970 Ghz @ 1100/1500 Mhz | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 EVO score: P10167 3DMarks


----------



## Chris77 (23. April 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Chris77 | I7 3960X @ 4500 MHz | 16 GB DDR3 1866 CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 2 x GTX Titan @ 986/1552 MHz | X10378


----------



## bans3i (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Extreme - Multi GPU

bans3i | Intel Core i7 3930K@ 5.00 GHz | 4x4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24| Nvidia Geforce GTX Titan 4-Way-SLI +180 Core +200 Mem +106% PT | X17942


----------



## der8auer (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Performance Single GPU (viert schnellstes Ergebnis weltweit)

der8auer | 3770K @ 6042 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2544 CL 8-12-8-28 | GTX TITAN @ 1453/1652MHz | P18032


----------



## Colonia (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hi Leute,
da ich heute meine letzte Abiprüfung habe, wollte ich nur kurz mitteilen, dass die Liste in den kommenden Tagen aktualisiert wird


----------



## DrDave (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Schön, da kannst du auch mal in Ruhe aufräumen und z.B. Snikkerz mit seinem ungültigen Ergebnis entfernen


----------



## moboKiller (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

moboKiller | A6-3670K@3300,2 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 1025/1400MHz |  P5619 3DMarks
Endlich hab ichs in die top 5 mit dem sys bei Futuremark geschafft.
Und bei diesem Ergebnis habe ich keinen Treiber manipuliert ich habe den 13.5 Beta 2


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Dann mal mein Ergebnis, ist zwar schon 4 Monate alt und deswegen werde ich auch nochmal in den nächsten Tagen den 320.00 Beta ausprobieren, der bisher bei den anderen Benchmarks immer gut 5% mehr Leistung gebracht hat als der 314.22.
grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 P6644


----------



## Markzzman (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Markzzman | Intel Core i5 3450 @ 4100 MHz |8 GB G.Skill DDR3-1402 CL 8-8-8-24 1T | Asus GTX 660 @ 1228/6956 MHz | P6749

€:Auch hier -> Die Futuremark Systeminfo ließt falsche Taktraten aus.
Liegt denke am Bios Mod.
GPU-Z ließt auch falsch aus. nVidia Inspector ließt die Taktraten richtig aus.


----------



## PaulTheBro (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

PaulTheBro | Intel Core i3 3225k 2x3,3GHz | Corsair Vengence 8GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 ( 9-9-9-24 )| NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti Amp! Edition 1.136/3.465 MHz | P7279 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i3-3225,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V PRO GEN3 score: P7279 3DMarks


----------



## Spitfire2190 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Spitfire2190 | FX 8350 @4,975 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2T | HD 7970 @1200/1650 | 10521| AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z score: P10521 3DMarks


----------



## DZapi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*UPDATE* 

DZapi | FX-8350 @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 10-12-12-31 | GTX 680 @ 1239/1802MHz | P10839 | link


----------



## Benho2 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P: Benho2 | i3 3220 @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7850 (1GB) @ 1050/1250MHz | P6037


----------



## Nikster (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Moin,hab heute mal meine neue GTX 780 EVGA Superclocked durch den Bench gejagt,is ne kleine Titan  Das ganze bei stock Vcore.Geht bestimmt noch mehr aber ich belass es erstmal bei diesem Ergebniss.

Jagt der Titanen 

Ergebniss bitte nicht eintragen,da  kommt noch was anderes ....... ;D

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P14045 3DMarks

Pic-Upload.de - 1.jpg


LG


----------



## Stephan79 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Stephan79 | i7 2600k @ 4,0Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @Boost 1254 Mhz/3110 MHz |P 9920


----------



## bfgc (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

bfgc | i7 2600k @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1110/3030 MHz | X5013

bfgc | i7 2600k @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1110/3030 MHz | P12684

Und da schüttelt sie mal ebend 5000 Punkte ab. 
VCore 1.175V (+13mV), GPU Offset +115Mhz, VRam +25MHz.
Ein erster Test, weitere Benchergebnisse folgen in einem Update.


----------



## p4n0 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

p4n0 | i7 3820 @ 4892MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI HD 7870 @ 1295/1580 |  P9718


----------



## power02 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

power02 |i5 2500K @ 4500 Mhz|16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|EVGA 570 GTX HD SC @ 927/2187 MHZ | P7044
 
voltage bei 1.113V, die 7000 Punkte waren doch noch drin


----------



## DantheMan2406 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

dantheman2406 | I5 2500K @ 4700 | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX680 Superoverclocked @ 1254 / 3150 MHz | P12028


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

UPDATE:

Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4300MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 | GTX Titan @ 1002 (1041)/1562MHz | P14006.


----------



## panzer000 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

tobi158/ i7 3770k 3,9 GHZ / 156 GB 1600 MHz 9-9-9-12 / 2x 660 ti 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWoogey (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

MrWoogey | i7 4770 3900 Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 | GTX 770 1150MHz/1753MHz | P10809


----------



## Markzzman (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Markzzman | i5 3450 @ 4100 MHz | GTX 760 @ 1300/ 3550 | 8 GB 1402 CL 8-8-8-24 |P8604


----------



## D-zibel (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

21544 | D-zibel | i7-3930K @ 4,5GHz | 32GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | 2x GTX TITAN @ 876/1502/3005  NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

9779 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Gtx 660ti @ 1290/3685MHz |Link


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

kampfschaaaf | i7-3960X (ES) C0 @ 4,8GHz | 8GiB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27 1t | 3x HD7970 @ 1100/1450 | P22379 AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - ,ASRock X79 Extreme4


----------



## DorianGray (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

DorianGray | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4,0GHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-6-6-24 2T | GTX 760 @ 1306/3505 MHz | P7471


----------



## zeta75 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



> kampfschaaaf | i7-3960X (ES) C0 @ 4,8GHz | 8GiB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27 1t | 3x HD7970 @ 1100/1450 | P22379 AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - ,ASRock X79 Extreme4


was hast Du denn da durchgetrieben ? 3 7970er ?   Das X 79 macht dann nur 4 fach im dritten Slot?


----------



## FlasherBasher (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



zeta75 schrieb:


> was hast Du denn da durchgetrieben ? 3 7970er ?   Das X 79 macht dann nur 4 fach im dritten Slot?


 
Stimmt doch garnicht. 
Erste läuft auf x16
Zweite auf 8x
Dritte auf x8

Less mal die Spezifikationen vom Board.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (28. Juli 2013)

*Nein. Keine Angst.*
PCIe3.0 *16x + 16x + 8x*

Das liegt tatsächlich an. 
Allerdings bleibt nix mehr für die Soundcard.

MfG


----------



## zeta75 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



> Less mal die Spezifikationen vom Board.


 habs nicht *gelessen*
Kommt mir halt wenig vor bei der Anbindung mit 3 7970 ?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



zeta75 schrieb:


> habs nicht *gelessen*
> Kommt mir halt wenig vor bei der Anbindung mit 3 7970 ?



16x 16x 8x reicht

pcie3.0 8x ist von der Bandbreite so schnell, wie pcie 2.0 16x. Also paßt das schon. Mir wären auch mehr Lanes lieber, aber....


----------



## Panzerfaust (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

Panzerfaust | Intel Core i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz  | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1370/3700 MHz   | P10756


----------



## klonekrieger (1. August 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

klonekrieger|i3-2120 @ 3,3GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|2x GTX 460 818/1950 |P6325


----------



## Benie (9. August 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

Benie | i7-2700k @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 770 @ 1176/3505MHz | P10620 | P10620


----------



## Benie (14. August 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

Benie | i7-2700k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 770 @ 1276/3705MHz | P11286 | P11286​


----------



## X3N05 (19. August 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

X3N05 | i5-3570K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3- 1600 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX 760 @ 1185/3600 | P9221 | P9221


----------



## kampfschaaaf (20. August 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update
kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 4,8GHz | 8GiB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27 2t | 4x HD7970 @ 1010/1500 | P25789 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## Softy (31. August 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

UPDATE:

18237 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 12-14-14-35 2T | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1150/3600 | Link


----------



## Playfreake (18. September 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Neuer PC: 

Playfreake | i7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1292/3600 | P14519


----------



## Reytiros (19. September 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Performance:
19617 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @ 4500 MHz | 32 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 863/1502 | Link

Extreme:
X8461 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @ 4500 MHz | 32 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 863/1502 |  Link


----------



## Nighty1991 (24. September 2013)

Performance:

10828 | Nighty1991 | i7-4770k @ stock | 8 GB corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz CL9 | Gigabyte GTX770 Windforce 3x OC @stock | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7210872


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Mal ein schnelltest

22567 | True Monkey | i7-4960x @ 4800Mhz | 8 GB Corsair Dominator 2133 MHz CL10 | Titan SLI @1031/1751|link


----------



## MrWoogey (25. September 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P12650| MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1050MHz(Boost 1089MHz)/1802MHz | P12650


X5312| MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1050MHz(Boost 1089MHz)/1802MHz | X5312


----------



## Delight (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P11016 | Delight | i5-3570K @ 4.5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 | MSI GTX770@1306/3000 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3


----------



## atze1979 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

*Update*

P12002 | atze1979| i7-3770K @ 4.9 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 |GTX 680 @ 1239/1882/1304 Link


----------



## Bull56 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

X14618 | Bull56 | i7-4960x @ 4750Mhz | 16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666 MHz CL11 | 3xTitan SLI @1096/1680| Link

Extrem schnell...


----------



## ujmoskito (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

3DMark 11 | ujmoskito | P25853 | i7 3960X @ 4000MHz | 3x EVGA GTX780 SC ACX @ 980/1020MHz |


----------



## 98romi (18. Oktober 2013)

Performance: 6190 mit i7-3630qm, GTX680M, 16GB Ram


----------



## shorty1990 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P16166 |shorty1990 | Intel core i5 3570k@4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 9-10-9-24 | 2x GTX 680 @ 1.201/1880/3042MHz |link


----------



## openworldgamer (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P10023|openworldler|Intel Core i5 3470 @ 3,2 GHz | 2x 4.096 MB Mushkin DDR3 @ 667 MHz | GTX 780 (Referenz)


----------



## JaniZz (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P10249 | JaniZz | Intel core i7 3770@4,1Ghz | 8GB GEIL DDR3 @ 800 | GTX 670 Custom Arctic acceleo Xtreme III @ 1.267/3402MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (7. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P9100 I7950@4,0ghz , EVGA GTX760  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-950 Processor,MSI X58A-GD65 (MS-7522)


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1041 Mhz (Boost)/1562 MHz | P13763 | Link

Damit sollte ich beim" Performance Ranking (Overall)" von Platz 33 auf Platz 28 vorrücken und beim "Performance Ranking (Single GPU)" von Platz 5 auf Platz 4.


----------



## Bull56 (8. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Extreme

| 15979 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,25GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1095/1296 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P 11345 | Evgasüchtiger| i7-4770K @ 4.3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1866 - 9-10-9-28-2t |HD 7950 @ 1200/1600 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7453563


natürlich wird die 12000 noch geknackt  bisl Spielraum habe ich noch :o)


----------



## Bull56 (9. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Performance

| 28426 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,25GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1150/1296 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P 11752 | Evgasüchtiger| i7-4770K @ 4.6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1866 - 9-10-9-28-2t |HD 7950 @ 1225/1700 


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7457371


----------



## Benie (10. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

Benie | i7-2700k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 770 @ 1200/3750MHz | P11523 | P11523


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P 1567 | Evgasüchtiger| i7-4770K @ 4.3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1866 - 9-10-9-28-2t |Intel HD 4600 @ 1300/933mhz


Yeah den letzten Platz 





Intel HD Graphics 4600 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF


----------



## veteran (19. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

**UPDATE XTREME**

Die Overall-Liste habe ich entfernt, denke das man die nicht unbedingt benötigt, so das ich mich auf Single und Multi-Liste konzentriere.


----------



## D-zibel (20. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

D-zibel | i7-3930k @ 4,8GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 |2x GTX Titan @ 1005/3005MHz | P23354 |NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (21. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

AMD Radeon HD 7990 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme6


----------



## JaniZz (23. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P14330 | JaniZz | Intel core i7 3770@4,1Ghz | 8GB GEIL DDR3 @ 800 | AMD R9 290x@1130/1250 |AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H


----------



## vd29 (30. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P13445 | vd29 | Intel core i5 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30 2T| AMD R9 290@1150/1450 | AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3


----------



## D-zibel (30. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

D-zibel | i7-3930k @ 5.0GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 |2x GTX Titan @ 1110/3100MHz | P23712 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ostfront (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Ostfront | i7-3960X @ 4,7GHz | 64 GB DDR3 2133 9-11-11-31 | 2 x Sapphire HD7970 Toxic 6GB 1250/1650

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## FKY2000 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P14544 | fky2000 | Intel core i7 3770K @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30 2T| AMD R9 290@1150/1450 | AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V GENE


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So, die ersten Tests mit meiner "neuen" ... Mal von Platz 142 in die TopTen bewegen 


 Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k @ 4,5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1900 CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX780 @ 1200/1502MHz | P13720 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7650509


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2013)

Hey Jo da kommt meine 290 @ default ja fast ran  aber ist doch trotzdem ein gutes Ergebnis von dir 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7641106


oh ja hatte glaube ich auch mal nur kurz den gpu takt angehoben ....den Speichertakt  immer unberührt ...warte ich suche den link eben  bin auf Arbeit


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2013)

Hier stand Müll


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2013)

So gefunden  war zwar nicht fürn benchthread gedacht aber macht mal trotzdem ein update raus.

15000p sollten drinne sein 






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7641230 

 P14289| Evgasüchtiger | Intel core i7 4770K @ 4,3Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28-1T| AMD R9 290@1100/1250 |


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey Jo da kommt meine 290 @ default ja fast ran  aber ist doch trotzdem ein gutes Ergebnis von dir



Ich üb nochmal wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe, zwischen den Tagen oder so ...
Is ja noch ganz frisch das "Kärtchen"


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ich üb nochmal wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe, zwischen den Tagen oder so ...
> Is ja noch ganz frisch das "Kärtchen"



Meine ist gestern auch erst gekommen ....geht wieder zurück wegen spulenfiepen  leider....echt sau schnell ....und halt ref Design...hat man kaum Spielraum wegen der temps 

wenn du mich uberbietest dann lege ich aber nach


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> wenn du mich uberbietest dann lege ich aber nach




Mal schaun ... Spannung und Speicher hab ich noch nix probiert, da geht noch was ... 

Aber genug gequatscht hier, sonst gibs noch Mecker


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF

leider spinnt mein powerlimit.kan die 1100 aufeinmal nicht mehr halten..teste morgen weiter. trotzdem update bitte


P14737| Evgasüchtiger | Intel core i7 4770K @ 4,7Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28-1T| AMD R9 290@1100/1400 |


----------



## Silverfang (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Silverfang| i7 4770k @ 4,1 GHz | 16GiB @ DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780ti 1150 / 1750 | P14097 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Silverfang schrieb:


> Silverfang| i7 4770k @ 4,1 GHz | 16GiB @ DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780ti 1150 / 1750 | P14097 | Link



ziehe mal einwenig deine cpu hoch


----------



## Silverfang (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Also mir reichts aus.
Ist meine allererste Übertaktung und wills nicht gleich übertreiben.
Keine Lust meine CPU zu zerschiessen. 

Graka reicht mir auch @Stock / Werksübertraktung

Sollte für alle Games im nächsten Jahr reichen...hoffe ich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Dezember 2013)

Klar da haste recht. Meine cpu habe ich im Alltag auch nur auf 4,3ghz laufen. Bis 1,25v ist noch alles voll im grünen Bereich 

meine gpu läuft auch nur auf 1000mhz und undervoldet


----------



## FKY2000 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

update (ab jetzt bräuchte sie mehr spannung...mal gucken, denke kriegt sie vorerst aber nicht)

P14703| FKY2000| Intel core i7 3770K @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-30-1T| AMD R9 290@1180/1400

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V GENE


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> update (ab jetzt bräuchte sie mehr spannung...mal gucken, denke kriegt sie vorerst aber nicht)
> 
> P14703| FKY2000| Intel core i7 3770K @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-30-1T| AMD R9 290@1180/1400
> 
> AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V GENE


 
 wieviel Spannung laut afterburner liegt den an?


----------



## FKY2000 (14. Dezember 2013)

laut AB liegen 1,336V maximal an

Power target auf +50 und +100mV eingestellt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Dezember 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> laut AB liegen 1,336V maximal an
> 
> Power target auf +50 und +100mV eingestellt



Bei mir Max 1,25v


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

15914  | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1230/1825 |  Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Dezember 2013)

Heeee TE mach mal update Junge


----------



## Horilein (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Heeee TE mach mal update Junge


 
Jup. Is aber auchn stress hier

Update:
10403  | Horilein | Intel Core i5-2550K @ 4,8 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-24 1T| HD 7950 @ 1225/1795 | Klink


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

wünsche euch allen schöne weihnachten


----------



## Paulpanzer (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

15736  | PauLPanZer | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T| R9 290@x 1200/1450 | AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock P67 Extreme6


----------



## micha2 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update

8028 | micha2 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 925/1250 | AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M5A88-M EVO


----------



## SilverTobias90 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So habe auch mal spaßeshalber nach langer zeit 3D mark 11 durchlaufen lassen 

8950 | SilverTobias90 | Intel I5-3570K @4,1GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 8-8-8-21 1T | AMD 7950 @1050/1400


Mfg
Tobi


----------



## JaniZz (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

14431| JaniZz | Intel I7-3770@4,1GHz | 8GB DDR3 Geil | AMD R9 290X @ 1130/5400| AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H


----------



## panzer000 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Panzer000 | I7 3770K 4,7 GHZ  | 16 GB DDR 3 2000 MHZ 10-10-10-10-28 | GTX 780 @ 993 | 13509 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

wird die Liste auch mal geupdatet ?


----------



## veteran (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Frohes neues Jahr an alle!!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2014)

veteran schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr an alle!!



Frohes Neues


----------



## Colonia (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So die "Performance"-Liste wurde aktualisiert. Ich werde in Zukunft das Overall-Ranking wahrscheinlich rausnehmen, da es ziemlich viel arbeit ist dies zu pflegen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Januar 2014)

Ok danke ....einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## FKY2000 (6. Januar 2014)

ebenso Danke für das Update.

im Single gpu ranking bin ich 2x mit identischem System drin. Platz 8 kann gelöscht werden.
Danke


----------



## SaftSpalte (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

SaftSpalte |I5 2500 k @ 5000 mhz |8 Gb Corsair Venegance @667 mhz @ 9-9-9-24-34|MSI 7970 GHZ @ 1050 clock @ 1375 Mem |P9966 Punkte | DER LINK


----------



## FKY2000 (6. Januar 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> SaftSpalte |I5 2500 k @ 5000 mhz |8 Gb Corsair Venegance @667 mhz @ 9-9-9-24-34|MSI 7970 GHZ @ 1050 clock @ 1375 Mem |P9966 Punkte | Link finde ich nicht



die 10k kannst aber doch noch mal eben knacken


----------



## SaftSpalte (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> die 10k kannst aber doch noch mal eben knacken



na gut , habe auf die schnelle nur die cpu übertaktet(ohne spannung u ram) . da geht noch was . habe mich verbessert : auf eine HD 6870 Ref  .  die 7970 wurde wegen spulenfiepen eingeschickt


----------



## pagani-s (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

pagani-s | Core i7 3770k @ 4,5GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-27 | 7970Ghz @ 1200/1600 MHz | P11184


----------



## Horilein (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> na gut , habe auf die schnelle nur die cpu übertaktet(ohne spannung u ram) . da geht noch was . habe mich verbessert : auf eine HD 6870 Ref  .  die 7970 wurde wegen spulenfiepen eingeschickt


 

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2550K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V LX  Da geht noch was


----------



## SaftSpalte (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Horilein schrieb:


> AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2550K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V LX  Da geht noch was




da müsste ich ja die 11 k minimum knacken . hatte vorher die 7950 OC von Saphirre drin (Hat meine freundin jetzt). Irgendwie bin ich ein wenig verwirrt wo das Problem bei meinem system ist .


----------



## Linq (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

2x Ti @ Stock und der i7 4,2 bei 1,23 V


----------



## Schrotti (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

19220 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T| 2x GTX 680  @ 1280/3400 | Link


----------



## Tommi1 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Entry:
Tommi1 | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600   9 9-9-27 | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1123 MHz | 14115 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASRock 990FX Extreme9

Performance:
Tommi1 | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600   9 9-9-27 | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1123 MHz | 11531 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASRock 990FX Extreme9

Extrem:
Tommi1 | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600   9 9-9-27 | EVGA GTX 780 @ 1123 MHz | 4936 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASRock 990FX Extreme9


----------



## Panzerfaust (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

Panzerfaust | Intel Core i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz  | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1250/3430 MHz   | P13213


----------



## jack56 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300MHz | P11188


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2014)

jack56 schrieb:


> jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300MHz | P11188



Oc mal deine cpu


----------



## jack56 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Oc mal deine cpu



ich weiß nicht wie das geht  aber bald denke ich, muss mir mal den OC-Bereich genauer ansehen


----------



## minicoopers (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



jack56 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie das geht  aber bald denke ich, muss mir mal den OC-Bereich genauer ansehen


 Ist nicht so schwer.
HIer mal eine Anleitung, die du dir mal durchlesen kannst 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html


----------



## Lutz81 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 780Ti @ 1320/1900 Mhz | P15988


----------



## pagani-s (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

pagani-s | 6800k @ 4,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30-2T | 8670D @ 1089/1066 Mhz | 2275


----------



## LordKnollsn (11. März 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

mein erster rechner den ich je übertaktet hab. nach 8 wochen ein geiles ergebniss. ich freu mich...

LordKnollsn: 4700k @ 4,5ghz/4,4uncore,  ram 2x8gb trident-x 2400 mhz cl10-11-11-30 1T,  R9 290X windforce3 auf nem z87x-oc.  kühlung: wasser hat im rechner nix verloren!

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-OC-CF


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. März 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Blutrache2oo9 | i5 4570 @ 3,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 770 @ 1307/1775/3549 | P10109

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4570,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3


----------



## crisinmud (16. März 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P13886 | crisinmud | E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores) | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX R9 290 BDDE @ 1115/1590MHz | Link


----------



## D-zibel (17. März 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P24414 | D-zibel | i7-4930K @ 4.8 GHz | 32GB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-27 | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1110/3200 mhz

NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## SaftSpalte (18. März 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P10316 /SaftSpalte / I5 2500 K @ 4400 mhz / 8GB Corsair Vengance Black @Standard 1333 mhz / 1 GTX 770 Palit @ 1050 mhz 

LINK


----------



## SaftSpalte (19. März 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P32784 ::: krasser scheiss  Link

Mein Office rechner


----------



## crisinmud (29. März 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P10421 | crisinmud | I5-4570@3,6Ghz (allCores) | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX R9 280X @ 1160/1625MHz | Link


----------



## D-zibel (20. April 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P 29186 | D-zibel | i7-4930k @ 4.8GHz  | 32GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 | 3x GTX Titan @ 1110/3250MHz

NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## Chinaquads (20. April 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P 10564 | chinaquads | i7-3570K @ 4.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28 |  GTX 770 @ 1267/3950 mhz LINK


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

****update****

PCGHGS | i7 4930K @3,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 670 @1254/3604 MHz | P10100


----------



## DirtyRolando1337 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

mir reicht mein wissen dass ich im moment platz 50 wäre  und das mit nem itx so groß wie ein schuhkarton  hab 13000


----------



## pagani-s (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

pagani-s | i7 3770K@ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 Ghz@ 1200/1600MHz | P11384 | Link


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

PCGHGS | i7 4770K @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 6-9-8-24 1T | R9 290X @1000/2500MHz | 13594


----------



## DaBlackSheep (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

DaBlackSheep | i5 4670K @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 760 1071/1215 | P7854

Link: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,MSI Z87-G55 (MS-7821)


----------



## erazor12 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

erazor12 | I7 4770K @ 4.6 ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 cl 9-9-9-24 | Sapphire R9 290 tri x @ 1180/1500 Mhz | P15034


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Mai 2014)

erazor12 schrieb:


> erazor12 | I7 4770K @ 4.6 ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 cl 9-9-9-24 | Sapphire R9 290 tri x @ 1180/1500 Mhz | P15034



Die Knacke ich Morgen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Performence


16012 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4.7 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2133 10-11-10-28-178-1T | Sapphire R9 290 Vapor x @ 1250/1700 Mhz 



AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF


----------



## KempA (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

13152 | EC1000 | i7 4770K @ 4.1 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX780@1006/1046

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,MSI Z97 GAMING 3 (MS-7918)


----------



## Kusarr (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

EDIT: ups, falsche Form ^^
hier richtige:
Kusarr | i5-3570k @ 4,4Ghz | 16GB  DDR3 1600Mhz Latenz: CL9-9-9-24 | 2x ASUS GTX670 DC2T @1137/1502 | 14312 | Bench


----------



## noomilicios (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

noomilicios| 3770k@4,8Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 | R9 290x@1200/1600  | P15243 | Furturemark link


----------



## -H1N1- (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

-H1N1- | 3770K@stock | 8GB Dominator 2400 | R9 290@1120




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noomilicios (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:

noomilicios| 3770k@4,85Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1616Mhz 8-8-8-24 | R9 290x@1250/1625 | P15650 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2014)

noomilicios schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> noomilicios| 3770k@4,85Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1616Mhz 8-8-8-24 | R9 290x@1250/1625 | P15650 | Link



Bin noch vor dir


----------



## Minutourus (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

17425 | Minutourus | i5-4670K@4.5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 2400 11-12-12-25-1T | 2xSapphire R9-290 Vapor-X Tri/OC@1050/1500

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASRock Z97 Extreme6


----------



## freizeitmanager (14. Juni 2014)

29719| freizeitmanager | i7 4960X @ 4.75 Ghz | 32GB DDR3 2666 12-13-13-35 | 3x EVGA Titan Black@1210/3500 |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minutourus (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So vorläufig letztes Update von mir:

17513 | Minutourus | i5-4670K@4.5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 2400 11-12-12-25-1T | 2xSapphire R9-290 Vapor-X Tri/OC@1060/1600 - ScreenShot


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Zweiter Platz in der Single-GPU Rangliste mit ner GTX780, und Softys Ti geknackt 

*Update und endlich mal weg mit dem alten GTX570er Resultat
15921 | Masterchief79 | i7-3770K@4.8 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2000 9-9-9-24-2T | MSI GTX780 Lightning @ 1430/1667 | Link


----------



## PCTom (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 (GK208) video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASRock X79 Extreme4
30 Euro die Karte macht mir das mal nach


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juni 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Zweiter Platz in der Single-GPU Rangliste mit ner GTX780, und Softys Ti geknackt
> 
> *Update und endlich mal weg mit dem alten GTX570er Resultat
> 15921 | Masterchief79 | i7-3770K@4.8 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2000 9-9-9-24-2T | MSI GTX780 Lightning @ 1430/1667 | Link



Quatsch ....ich bin zweiter ...ist noch nitt aktualisiert worden ...
Update bitte


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Verdammt... Jetzt sag nicht ich muss die Karte noch weiter quälen :o
Ne ehrlich, ich lass es gut sein, 100 Punkte mehr wären vielleicht zwar noch machbar aber nicht mit gutem Gewissen. Das Ding hatte bei dem Run schon +225mV (~1,36V). Dann lieber heile Karte und dritter Platz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juni 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Verdammt... Jetzt sag nicht ich muss die Karte noch weiter quälen :o
> Ne ehrlich, ich lass es gut sein, 100 Punkte mehr wären vielleicht zwar noch machbar aber nicht mit gutem Gewissen. Das Ding hatte bei dem Run schon +225mV (~1,36V). Dann lieber heile Karte und dritter Platz



Jo hatte auch nur +200mv drauf...1,28v....da geht nochn bisl aber mir zu gefährlich


----------



## noomilicios (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Update:
noomilicios| 3770k@4,9Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 | R9 290x@1250/1500 | P15700 | Furturemark link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Moin Mädels 

 wer hätte eventuell Lust diesen Thread weiter zuführen?
 Ich habe selber leider zu wenig Zeit


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> wer hätte eventuell Lust diesen Thread weiter zuführen?
> Ich habe selber leider zu wenig Zeit


Frag mal *minicoopers*, vielleicht hat er ja Zeit...*
 *


----------



## veteran (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Wenn jemand das Extreme Ranking übernehmen möchte, kann er das gerne tun.

Das Extreme Ranking scheint ja auch nicht so begehrt zu sein, das es sich für die paar Einträge kaum lohnt diese zu führen.

Aber ich denke es geht wohl eher um die Performance Liste von Colonia da dort ja die meisten Ergebnisse gepostet werden.

Falls jemand interesse hat einfach eine PN an mich.


----------



## minicoopers (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Frag mal *minicoopers*, vielleicht hat er ja Zeit...*
> *


 Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie Du auf mich kommst, aber ich kann das Ranking übernehmen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie Du auf mich kommst, aber ich kann das Ranking übernehmen...




 Echt Nett von Dir  wann gibt's das Update


----------



## minicoopers (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

So schnell bin ich auch nicht 
Ich bin noch am klären, ob ich einfach als neuer Besitzer eingetragen werden kann, oder ob ich besser einen neuen Thread erstelle.

@veteran: Das Extreme Ranking würde ich dann ebenfalls mit übernehmen, wenn es dir nichts ausmacht


----------



## veteran (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



minicoopers schrieb:


> So schnell bin ich auch nicht
> Ich bin noch am klären, ob ich einfach als neuer Besitzer eingetragen werden kann, oder ob ich besser einen neuen Thread erstelle.
> 
> @veteran: Das Extreme Ranking würde ich dann ebenfalls mit übernehmen, wenn es dir nichts ausmacht



Nein natürlich nicht, das letzte habe Jahr hatte ich dort nur einen Eintrag deswegen hatte ich dran gedacht die Liste zu schließen.

Aber wenn du sie weiterführen möchtest ist es auch ok

So viel mehr an Arbeit wirst du dafür wohl nicht haben


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Der Thread wurde an minicoopers übertragen. 
Dabei habe ich gleich noch ein paar Bugs in den Tabellen ausgebügelt und den Startbeitrag auf zwei Beiträge aufgeteilt. Warum? Bei einer hohen Anzahl von Links dauert es relativ lange, bis Änderungen an einem Beitrag übernommen werden. Ist die Zeitspanne zu groß, kommt es irgendwann zu einer Fehlermeldung. (Das lässt sich nicht sinnvoll anders lösen.) Durch das Aufteilen sollte es dazu auf absehbare Zeit nicht kommen.


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Danke fürs übertragen 

Die defekten Links im ersten Post versuche ich dann noch aus dem alten Startpost zu übertragen, sodass bei allen Einträgen in der Liste auch wieder ein funktionierender Link verfügbar ist.

Ein Update kommt spätestens ende der Woche. Danach geht das mit den Updates dann aber schneller...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Falls du die Links ab Platz 205 meinst: Die existieren bereits im Originalbeitrag nicht.


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juni 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Falls du die Links ab Platz 205 meinst: Die existieren bereits im Originalbeitrag nicht.



Ja die meinte ich. Aber dann hat es sich ja schon erledigt.


----------



## minicoopers (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Sooo ein erster Teil wurde mal aktualisiert.
Ich hoffe ich habe alle Ergebnisse eingeflegt und keinen übersehen.
Wenn einer fehlt oder ihr einen Fehler findet, dann sagt mir bitte bescheid


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Sooo ein erster Teil wurde mal aktualisiert.
> Ich hoffe ich habe alle Ergebnisse eingeflegt und keinen übersehen.
> Wenn einer fehlt oder ihr einen Fehler findet, dann sagt mir bitte bescheid



Die Overall liste haste noch nicht oder? stehe da noch nicht


----------



## DrDave (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die Overall liste haste noch nicht oder? stehe da noch nicht


 
Ich finde die Overallliste macht nur unnötig Arbeit und kann von mir aus auch gerne komplett weggelassen werden...
Haben wir bei anderen Benches auch nicht.
Aber das soll mini entscheiden


----------



## pagani-s (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

pagani-s | 7850k @ 4,4GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30-2T | R7 @ 720/1066 Mhz | 2462

edit : bei mir gehts    http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8460495

hier mal neu
| 2462 | pagani-s | 7850k @ 4,4GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30-2T | R7 @ 720/1066 Mhz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (25. Juni 2014)

So das Ranking ist nun komplett überarbeitet.
Die farbliche Kennzeichnung der Karten habe ich entfernt.

Im Startpost habe ich die vorganbe zum posten ebenfalls etwas angepasst, damit es einheitlich ist und für mich einfach zu pflegen ist.

Die Overall Liste habe ich neu erstellt, sodass nun jedes eingetragene Ergebnis auch wieder einen Link hat.
Wenn die Ergebnisse zukünftig so gepostet werden, wie ich es im Startpost geschrieben habe, dann ist es auch kein großer mehraufwand die Overall Liste weiterhin zu pflegen.

Wer noch Fehler finde, einfach bescheid geben, dann besser ich es aus. Bei so vielen Einträgen, übersieht man schnell mal fehlerhafte Einträge.

@pagani-s: Dein Link funktioniert nicht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> So das Ranking ist nun komplett überarbeitet.
> Die farbliche Kennzeichnung der Karten habe ich entfernt.
> 
> Im Startpost habe ich die vorganbe zum posten ebenfalls etwas angepasst, damit es einheitlich ist und für mich einfach zu pflegen ist.
> ...



Danke


----------



## minicoopers (25. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sodelle (1. Juli 2014)

*update*

X4782 | sodelle | Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2 | 16GB DDR3 1600 | R9 290X /1000 /2500 MHZ | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8479705


----------



## sodelle (1. Juli 2014)

P13557 | sodelle | Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2 | 16GB DDR3 1600 | R9 290X /1000 /2500 MHZ 

www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8480466


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juli 2014)

Bitte wie im Startpost beschrieben posten.
Danke


----------



## minicoopers (2. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Shizuki (5. Juli 2014)

14585 | Shizuki | I7-4770k @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-11-33-2T | GTX 780TI @ 1106, 1850 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,MSI Z87M GAMING (MS-7866)


----------



## minicoopers (5. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. Juli 2014)

7426 | Paulebaer1979 | FX-8150 @ 4,4Ghz | 32GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9 270 @ 975 Mhz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (10. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juli 2014)

... neue GPU .....
13541 | Gohrbi | i7-3770k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | R9 290x 1000/1200 MHz | AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## minicoopers (10. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juli 2014)

... neue GPU .....oc ....
14319 | Gohrbi | i7-3770k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | R9 290x 1100/1250 MHz | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8509780

*EDIT 

*X4866 | Gohrbi | Intel i7 3770 @4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | R9 290X /1080 /1250 MHz | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8509883


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... neue GPU .....oc ....
> 14319 | Gohrbi | i7-3770k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | R9 290x 1100/1250 MHz | AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4



meine vapo kannste schlagen


----------



## minicoopers (11. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch zum dritten Platz im Extreme Ranking 
Das nächste mal aber bitte dran denken, den Link wir im Startpost beschrieben zu posten.

****UPDATE****


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juli 2014)

...danke  alles klar


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub ich muss mir die extreme Edition besorgen 

kann man die irgendwo so bekommen ?


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mir die extreme Edition besorgen
> 
> kann man die irgendwo so bekommen ?



... glube nur durch Kauf der Advanced Edition ... da kannst du mich nicht überholen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... glube nur durch Kauf der Advanced Edition ... da kannst du mich nicht überholen...



Verdammt ....möchte da kein Geld für ausgeben  kann mir keiner nen key besorgen


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2014)

.... Update.... ich (will) *möchte* die "Silbermedaille" 

X5137 | Gohrbi | Intel i7 3770 @4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | R9 290X /1150 /1250 MHz | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8512688


----------



## minicoopers (12. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Sempie (13. Juli 2014)

Ich stell mich wohl mal hinten an :'D

P2725 | Sempie  | i3 2120 @3,3Ghz | 8Gb DDR3 1600 CL9 9-9-24 | HD5770 850/1200 MHz | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8517379


----------



## minicoopers (13. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Sempie (14. Juli 2014)

Neue Graka, neuer Versuch:

P7772 | Sempie | i3 2120 @3,3Ghz | 8Gb DDR3 1600 CL9 9-9-24 | Sapphire R9 280X 1000\1500MHz | AMD Radeon R9 280X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i3-2120 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68X-UD3H-B3


----------



## minicoopers (15. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Sempie (21. Juli 2014)

P10699 | Sempie | i7 4770 @ Stock | 8Gb DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Sapphire R9 280X vapor-x Tri-X Stock | AMD Radeon R9 280X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII RANGER


----------



## minicoopers (21. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## telmi (22. Juli 2014)

*Extreme (Single GPU)*
| X6037 | teLmi | i5 3570k @ 4300MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 780Ti @ 1234/1840MHz | Link




ps.


Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... neue GPU .....oc ....
> 14319 | Gohrbi | i7-3770k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | R9 290x 1100/1250 MHz | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8509780
> 
> *EDIT
> ...


 
Irre ich mich oder heißt es nicht das wenn der Ram mit  667 MHz läuft ist es DDR-1333? 
Wenn ja hast du wohl DDR-1333 oder dein Bios ist falsch eingestellt laut 3D Mark Ergebnis.


----------



## minicoopers (22. Juli 2014)

Ja stimmt, da scheint der Ram nicht richtig eingestellt zu sein, wenn es eigentlich 1600 MHz sein sollten.

Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz 

****UPDATE****


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juli 2014)

telmi schrieb:


> Irre ich mich oder heißt es nicht das wenn der Ram mit  667 MHz läuft ist es DDR-1333?
> Wenn ja hast du wohl DDR-1333 oder dein Bios ist falsch eingestellt laut 3D Mark Ergebnis.



ja es ist seltsam, im Protokoll steht 1333 aber im UEFI ist 1600 eingestellt und auch die Ram sind mit 1600 beschrieben. ...und laut CPU-Z auch als 1600er Takt anliegend.
Auch die Übertaktung der GPU ist nicht im Protokoll.


----------



## DrDave (22. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ja es ist seltsam, im Protokoll steht 1333 aber im UEFI ist 1600 eingestellt und auch die Ram sind mit 1600 beschrieben. ...und laut CPU-Z auch als 1600er Takt anliegend.
> Auch die Übertaktung der GPU ist nicht im Protokoll.



Die Futuremark Systeminfo ließt seltenst korrekte Werte aus...


----------



## telmi (22. Juli 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Die Futuremark Systeminfo ließt seltenst korrekte Werte aus...


 
ah alles klar  dann wird es wohl daran liegen


----------



## soldier8415 (27. Juli 2014)

Performance  |  P11376  | soldier8415  |  i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz  |  8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 1T  |  HD 7950 @ 1215/1500 MHz  | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8558446


----------



## minicoopers (28. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Captn (21. August 2014)

P14220| CaptainStuhlgang | Intel Xeon 1230v3 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1686MHz CL 10-11-11-30 2T | 2x Asus GTX 670 @ 980Mhz/915MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO


----------



## minicoopers (22. August 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## xXDrakyXx (22. August 2014)

| P10797 | xXDrakyXx | i7 4770k @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL-11-11-11-28-1T  | GTX 770 @ 1267 MHz (Boost)/ 1803 MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (23. August 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## pagani-s (23. August 2014)

P2690 | pagani-s | 7850k @4 Ghz | 8Gb DDR3 2133 CL11 11-11-30 | R7  847/1066 MHz | AMD Radeon R7 video card benchmark result - AMD A10-7850K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. F2A88XM-D3H


----------



## minicoopers (23. August 2014)

@Pagani-s: Das nächte mal bitte den Link richtig posten. 

****UPDATE****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. September 2014)

Wo bleiben hier die 970/980er @1500mhz :0)


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2014)

| 23443 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T  | 2x GTX 780 Ti Asus ROG Matrix Platinum  @ 1320/4000 MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (1. Oktober 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Oktober 2014)

Performance:
streetjumper16 | i7 2600K@ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | ASUS GTX 780ti @ 1200/1850MHz | P14062 | Link

Extreme:
streetjumper16 | i7 2600K@ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | ASUS GTX 780ti @ 1200/1850MHz | X5942 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (1. Oktober 2014)

Bitte wir im Startpost beschrieben posten.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Oktober 2014)

Besser ?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. Oktober 2014)

Servus 

| 16380 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650@4,725MHz | 12GB DDR3-1720 CL8-9-8-24 1T| R9 290X@1220/1600MHz | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Oktober 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> | 16380 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650@4,725MHz | 12GB DDR3-1720 CL8-9-8-24 1T| R9 290X@1220/1600MHz | Link



Glückwunsch zum zweiten rang 

 dann muss ich ja nochmals zulegen wird aber schwierig


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Oktober 2014)

Das sind 24/7 settings, ich kann schon noch höher. Also leg ruhig nach


----------



## minicoopers (2. Oktober 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Besser ?


 Nein 
Die Punktzahlt nach sollte nach vorne habe es nun aber mal eingtragen..

****UPDATE****


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. Oktober 2014)

Oh, jetzt weis ich was du meinst 

Okay, nächstes mal achte ich besser drauf


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> | 16380 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650@4,725MHz | 12GB DDR3-1720 CL8-9-8-24 1T| R9 290X@1220/1600MHz | Link



Glückwunsch zum 3. Rang   :

*update*

| 16567 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL  11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti Asus Matrix Platinum @ 1320/2000 MHz | Link


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Oktober 2014)

Wenn das schon alles war, dann hätte ich jetzt gern Platz 2 zurück  

update

| 16666 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650@4,836MHz | 12GB DDR3-1760 CL7-9-8-24 1T| R9 290X@1240/1600MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2014)

Verdammt  Da muss ich morgen die GTX 780 Ti nochmal heiß machen 

Einstweilen: Glückwunsch  Frankenpower eben 

Update :

| 16799 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL   11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti Asus Matrix Platinum @ 1350/2100 MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (3. Oktober 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2014)

Update

Morgen wird mein Arbeitsseicher wieder auf 2133mhz gejagt Aber für mehr Takt bei der Graka brauche ich mehr als +200mv ( ~1,27v)


16349 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28-1T | R9-290 VaporX @ 1260/1700mhz|Link


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Oktober 2014)

Einen schönen Feiertag! 

Also bin baff, was für ein Takt potenzial die GTX 970 doch besitzt. Und alles ohne Spannungs- bzw. Power Limit Erhöhung! 

*Performance*
P14405 | Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4 Ghz | Corsair 12Gb 1333 Mhz CL 8-8-8-20-2T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


*Extreme*
X5754 | Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4 Ghz | Corsair 12Gb 1333 Mhz CL 8-8-8-20-2T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Einen schönen Feiertag!
> 
> Also bin baff, was für ein Takt potenzial die GTX 970 doch besitzt. Und alles ohne Spannungs- bzw. Power Limit Erhöhung!
> 
> ...




 nun bitte die 15000p Knacken


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Oktober 2014)

Bin dabei. ^^
Wer dir heut eh nochmal nen Update losschicken.

Meine CPU ist leider der totbringer.
Mal schauen. Meine Freundin hat ja bei sich nen 3770K drin. Wenn ich denn auf @4,5 ghz bringe, müsste eigentlich noch mehr gehen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Oktober 2014)

***Update***

*Extreme*
X5801 | Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4 Ghz | Corsair 12Gb 1333 Mhz CL 8-8-8-20-2T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2014)

*Update*


mit +200mv reale 1,26 bis 1,28v ist hier nun Schluss  aber für Luft ok Brauche mehr Spannung


16614 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-1T | R9-290 VaporX @ 1260/1700mhz|Link





ram oc bringt gut was


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Oktober 2014)

Hab nochmal nachgelegt, bin jetzt bei 1331/1611  Viel mehr wirds nur noch, wenn ich die CPU höher ziehe, aber die ist ziemlich an der Grenze.

*update*
| 17352 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650@4,725MHz | 12GB DDR3-1720 CL7-9-8-24 1T| R9 290X@1331/1611MHz | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Hab nochmal nachgelegt, bin jetzt bei 1331/1611  Viel mehr wirds nur noch, wenn ich die CPU höher ziehe, aber die ist ziemlich an der Grenze.
> 
> *update*
> | 17352 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650@4,725MHz | 12GB DDR3-1720 CL7-9-8-24 1T| R9 290X@1331/1611MHz | Link



wow mit wieviel Spannung?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Oktober 2014)

+150mV mit Trixx unter meinem P3-BIOS


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> +150mV mit Trixx unter meinem P3-BIOS



wieviel liegt real an?


 was isn das fürn bios?

 nimm doch +200mv


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Oktober 2014)

Bitte hier weiter, das wird OT.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Bitte hier weiter, das wird OT.




Jo stimmt

Gegen Dich kann ich knicken...da fehlen mir die Shader 

Aber Softy kriege ich noch 




majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> ***Update***
> 
> *Extreme*
> X5801 | Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4 Ghz | Corsair 12Gb 1333 Mhz CL 8-8-8-20-2T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link




Performance fehlt noch


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gegen Dich kann ich knicken...da fehlen mir die Shader



Musst Du halt freischalten 



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Aber Softy kriege ich noch


 
Kannst Du knicken


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Musst Du halt freischalten
> 
> 
> 
> Kannst Du knicken



Ach so eine kleine Ti die kriege ich


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2014)

Lasse Deinen Worten Taten folgen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Lasse Deinen Worten Taten folgen




war Spaß  aber ich versuche es die Tage nochmals Wie kann ich auch nochmal mehr als +200mv geben?

 so nun aber nicht mehr OT


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Performance fehlt noch


 
Da kriegte ich nicht mehr Punkte raus. ^^
Daher bleibt der Wert erst einmal wie gehabt.


----------



## minicoopers (4. Oktober 2014)

***Update***


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Oktober 2014)

So hab nochmal den 3770K angeschmissen. 

*Performance*
P14932| Majinvegeta20| i7 3770K @ 4,7 Ghz | Corsair 16Gb 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


*Extreme*
X5885| Majinvegeta20| i7 3770K @ 4,7 Ghz | Corsair 16Gb 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


Bin leider noch zu feige, der Karte mehr Spannung zu geben. Daher wie zuvor noch mit stock voltage.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> So hab nochmal den 3770K angeschmissen.
> 
> *Performance*
> P14932| Majinvegeta20| i7 3770K @ 4,7 Ghz | Corsair 16Gb 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link
> ...



 da fehlt nochn bisl zu den 290 er und den 780ti ern


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ahhh sei doch nicht so fies. Bin doch schon dran.   

Bin halt zu feige meiner schönen Karte noch mehr Feuer unter dem Hintern zu machen. 

Aber so wie ich das Ranking lese, bin ich doch sowieso schon genau dran. Nur halt leider nicht gaaaaaaaanz oben. ^^


----------



## minicoopers (5. Oktober 2014)

***Update***


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Oktober 2014)

Jo die 970 ist schon eine genieale karte..... Aber der Strom verbrauch Bei 1500mhz wird schon sehr noch sein Oder? Wieviel Spannung liegt an ?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo die 970 ist schon eine genieale karte..... Aber der Strom verbrauch Bei 1500mhz wird schon sehr noch sein Oder? Wieviel Spannung liegt an ?


 
Na eben ja nicht. Hab die Spannung nicht erhöht. Sie liegt wie normal auch bei 1.206v. 


Ließ dir mal den Artikel durch: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014...70_gaming_4g_video_card_review/8#.VDEnI_l_t8E

Die kommen ohne Anhebung der Spannung in etwa auf die selben Werte. Die Karte ist schon ein kleines Taktwunder.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Na eben ja nicht. Hab die Spannung nicht erhöht. Sie liegt wie normal auch bei 1.206v.
> 
> 
> Ließ dir mal den Artikel durch: HARDOCP - Overclocking - MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G Video Card Review
> ...



jo aber höherer Takt gleich mehr Verbrauch


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ach das meinst du. Ist aber minimal. Ohne OC ist er bei einer TDP von 93% und mit bei eben 100% 
Über 100% macht er nicht, da ich da nichts weiter erhöht hab und er automatisch wieder herunter taktet sobald er drüber kommen sollte.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (9. Oktober 2014)

Da ich im Moment Probleme mit dem normalen 3DMark habe hier mal nen Benchmark des 3DMark 11:

Performance
P13931| dailydoseofgaming | Xeon E3 1231v2 @3,8Ghz |  Crucial Ballistix Sport 8 Gb 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24| PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ @1100/1400|Link


----------



## minicoopers (9. Oktober 2014)

***Update***


----------



## schneiderbernd (13. Oktober 2014)

P22713| schneiderbernd | i7 4790K@4.5Ghz |Gskill Ripjaws X  8 Gb 2133 Mhz CL9 11-9-25|2x GTX780Ti @1169/1925|NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASRock Z97 Extreme6

X11666| schneiderbernd | i7 4790K@4.5Ghz |Gskill Ripjaws X  8 Gb 2133 Mhz CL9 11-9-25|2x GTX780Ti @1169/1925|http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8686249


----------



## minicoopers (14. Oktober 2014)

Bitte das nächste Mal die Anleitungn zum posten des Links beachten. Sonst muss ich das immer machen...


***Update***


----------



## HighGrow22 (14. Oktober 2014)

P15725 | HighGrow22 | 4770K @ 4,5 Ghz | Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133 Mhz CL9-11-11-31 | R9-290 @1158/1536 | Link


----------



## interpo21 (15. Oktober 2014)

Performance:

P14180| i7-4790K @ 4 GHz | 16GB Ram @ 1600 Mhz | Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 @ 1300Mhz, boost: 1451 Mhz

Ist doch in Ordnung der Wert oder???


----------



## minicoopers (15. Oktober 2014)

Ja das Ergebnis ist nciht schlecht, aber ohne Screen kommst du nicht ins Ranking 

***Update***


----------



## interpo21 (15. Oktober 2014)

Performance:

P14172| interpo21 | i7-4790K @ 4 GHz | 16GB Ram @ 1600 Mhz 10.0-10-10-30| Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 @ 1300Mhz, boost: 1451 Mhz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z97-K


----------



## interpo21 (15. Oktober 2014)

"stock" heißt doch standarttakt oder?


----------



## minicoopers (15. Oktober 2014)

Ja "stock" ist Standardtakt

***Update***


----------



## Mischk@ (17. Oktober 2014)

*Extreme
*X6777| Mischk@| E3- 1230 V3 @ 3,7 Ghz | crucial ballistix tactical tracer 16Gb 1600 Mhz CL 8-8-8-24-2T | Gigabyte GTX 980 @ 1553 /3602 Mhz| X6777


----------



## minicoopers (18. Oktober 2014)

***Update***


----------



## Schrotti (18. Oktober 2014)

Performance

P25056| Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | 2x GTX 980  @ 1326 boost: 1451 Mhz | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Oktober 2014)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Performance
> 
> P25056| Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | 2x GTX 980  @ 1326 boost: 1451 Mhz | Link



Lass mal eine rennen


----------



## Schrotti (19. Oktober 2014)

Ok Single GPU.

P17465 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | GTX 980  @ 1326 boost: 1478 Mhz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (19. Oktober 2014)

***Update***


----------



## Apfelkuchen (29. November 2014)

Den Platz 2 bei single-GPU hätte ich gerne wieder Schrotti 

Performance single GPU

17598 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650 @ 4,84GHz | 6GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1T | R9 290X @ 1331/1692 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2014)

^^Platz 2 bekommt Roman 

20071 | True Monkey | i7 4790k @5,7 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 7-12-7-30 1T | GTX 980 Strix @ 1494/2094 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um den ganzen 6 Cores mal ein wenig Konkurenz zu machen 

SLI 

24690 | True Monkey | i7 4790k @5,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800MHz CL 11-13-13-35 1T | GTX 970 SLI @ 1456/1858 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (29. November 2014)

***Update***


----------



## DrDave (12. Dezember 2014)

17854 | DrDave | i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 @ 1550/1928MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (12. Dezember 2014)

***Update***


----------



## Maniac1960 (13. Dezember 2014)

18374 I Maniac1960 I i7 5960X@3060 I 16GB DDR4@3200 CL 16 16 16 32 2T I 980GTX 4096@1394/1813 I link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddyloveland (13. Dezember 2014)

17487   Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz 32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T GTX 980 @ 1349/1878 Lukü

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z97-DELUXE


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Dezember 2014)

(Vor)Update 

16640 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-1T | R9-290 VaporX @ 1275/1725 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (17. Dezember 2014)

Bitte beachtet das nächste mal, wie ihr eure Ergebnisse postet. Wenn die Trennzeichen keine | sind oder der Link am ende fehlt, oder die Formatierung mit weiteren Links druch @ Zeichen anders ist, als vorgegeben, werden die Ergebnisse nicht mehr aufgenommen. Das macht eine menge Arbeit die ganzen Fehler auszubessern. Gerade an so einem großen Ranking verursacht das oft einige Fehler...


***Update***


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Dezember 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Bitte beachtet das nächste mal, wie ihr eure Ergebnisse postet. Wenn die Trennzeichen keine | sind oder der Link am ende fehlt, oder die Formatierung mit weiteren Links druch @ Zeichen anders ist, als vorgegeben, werden die Ergebnisse nicht mehr aufgenommen. Das macht eine menge Arbeit die ganzen Fehler auszubessern. Gerade an so einem großen Ranking verursacht das oft einige Fehler...
> 
> 
> ***Update***



Bei mir war doch alles io oder?


----------



## minicoopers (17. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei mir war doch alles io oder?


Ja bei dir schon. Aber bei den anderen leider nicht


----------



## sgpavlo (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute, habe bei 3d Mark 11 Performance 18K Points mit 2x gtx 970 @1480mhz...Ist das nicht ein bisschen zu wenig? Was meint ihr? Aktuelles Sys steht in der Signatur. Mfg

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z97 MPOWER (MS-7915)


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

****update****

PCGHGS | i7 4930K @4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 2133 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @1490/3524 MHz | P15909


----------



## minicoopers (30. Dezember 2014)

***Update***


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

****update****

PCGHGS | i7 4930K @4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 2133 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @1491/3506 MHz | P15999


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4.5GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @1585/3506 MHz | P15109


----------



## minicoopers (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Zukünfig werde solche Postes ignoriert, denn im Startpost ist ein anders Schema zu Posten vorgegeben. Bitte beachtet dieses.



PCGHGS schrieb:


> ****update****
> 
> PCGHGS | i7 4930K @4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 2133 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @1491/3506 MHz | P15999






iGameKudan schrieb:


> iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4.5GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @1585/3506 MHz | P15109





***Update***


----------



## marcuz (4. Januar 2015)

Hallöchen,

bin neu hier im Forum......

Performance Multi-GPU

P30415 | marcuz | i7-5960X @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL15-15-15-35 1T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1518/1953 MHz | Link


dürfte der 1.Platz sein......


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Januar 2015)

Gratz ! 

Bissel noch an den Timings arbeiten, gibt noch paar extra Punkte.

14-14-14-34-1t-290 tRFC sollte locker machbar sein


----------



## marcuz (4. Januar 2015)

jup, Feintuning wird noch gemacht......erster Test


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2015)

Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz 

***Update***


----------



## marcuz (8. Januar 2015)

so, nochmal mit einer Karte......True Monkey  muss erst mal auf Platz 2 

Performance Single-GPU

 P21034 | marcuz | i7-5960X @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL15-15-15-35 1T | GTX 980 @ 1574/1953 MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (8. Januar 2015)

***Update***


----------



## Ostfront (17. April 2015)

Performance Multi-GPU

P23618 | ostfront | i7-4960X @ 4,5GHz | 64GB DDR4-2133MHz CL9-11-11-31 | 2x R9 290x @ 1100/1400 MHz | AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION


----------



## minicoopers (17. April 2015)

***Update***


----------



## Eddy83 (26. April 2015)

| 24509 | Eddy83 | i7 4930K @3,9 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 2133 9-11-10-28 2T | 2x GTX 980 @1367/3506 MHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## minicoopers (27. April 2015)

***Update***


----------



## MADman_One (9. Mai 2015)

Habe auch ein paar Werte für die Multi-GPU Sektion 

3dMark11 Performance: 36991 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | Link
3dMark11 Extreme: 18377 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (9. Mai 2015)

***Update***


----------



## MADman_One (9. Mai 2015)

Und hier noch ein paar Werte für die Single-GPU Sektion 

3dMark11 Performance: 26416 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1520/2000 | Link
3dMark11 Extreme: 10404 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1520/2000 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (9. Mai 2015)

***Update***


----------



## KempA (20. Mai 2015)

3dMark11 Performance: 14598 | KempA | i7-5820k @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB  DDR4-3000MHz@2666 CL 15-15-15-35 2T | R9 290x@1000/1250MHz 

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme4


----------



## minicoopers (21. Mai 2015)

***Update***


----------



## Quotient (24. Mai 2015)

Dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier, Fehler bitte ich zu entschuldigen. Bei der CPU Taktung habe ich den Turbo angegeben. Das war sicher falsch?

| P16208| Quotient| i-4790K@ 4,0/4,6GHz(Turbo) |16GB DDR3 @2400MHz CL10-12-12-31 2T| GTX980@1190/1753MHz| Link: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z97-K

Grüße Quotient

Nachtrag: so zeigt 3D Mark es in der Übersicht

3DMark 11 Performance (1.0)May 24 2015
95Intel Core i7-4790K (4,001 MHz)Details
Micro-Star International Co ., Ltd. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 (1,190 MHz)


----------



## minicoopers (24. Mai 2015)

Sieht doch gar nciht schlecht aus 

***Update***


----------



## d3x (24. Mai 2015)

| P11821 | d3x| Intel Core i5-4430 @3GHz | 2x4GB  G.Skill DDR3 @2400mhz | GTX 970 @ 1.190 MHz/ 1342 MHz| NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4430,ASRock Z97 Anniversary


----------



## minicoopers (28. Mai 2015)

***Update***


----------



## s3rious (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

P12225 | s3rious | Core i7 3370k @ 3.800 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 970 @ 1076 MHz / 1216 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68XP-UD4


----------



## minicoopers (6. Juni 2015)

***Update***


----------



## MADman_One (13. Juni 2015)

Hier ist ein kleines Update, da ich mehr RAM eingebaut habe und der neue zudem etwas schneller als der Alte ist:

Multi-GPU:
3dMark11 Performance: 37640 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | Link
3dMark11 Extreme: 18618 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | Link

Single-GPU:
3dMark11 Performance: 26808 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | Link
3dMark11 Extreme: 10483 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (13. Juni 2015)

***Update***


----------



## veteran (17. Juli 2015)

Mein erster Bench mit der Asus 980 Ti strixx

3DMark Performance: 19698 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL   9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 TI Asus strixx @ 1395MHz Boost/1800MHz |Link|


----------



## Eddyloveland (17. Juli 2015)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10063721

  |P18909|    |Eddyloveland        |i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz    32GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T    GTX 980 Ti @ 1152/1753 Kühlung Luft H110


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juli 2015)

@eddyloveland: Bitte wie im Startpost beschrieben posten. Sonst kommst du nicht ins Ranking

***Update***


----------



## veteran (18. Juli 2015)

Sorry hier noch ein kleines Update:

3DMark Performance: 20410 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB  DDR3-2133MHz CL   9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 TI Asus strixx @ 1491MHz  Boost/1800MHz|Link|


----------



## minicoopers (20. Juli 2015)

***Update***


----------



## Eddyloveland (5. August 2015)

P19257|Eddyloveland |i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz 32GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 980 Ti  Gainward GS Phonix@ 1152/1753 Kühlung Luft H110 

Link: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z97-DELUXE 

Ich weis nicht wie man das macht wie die anderen das da nur Link steht.


----------



## minicoopers (6. August 2015)

Ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer. Hier mal wie es bei dir ausgesehen hätte:
[url =http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10137680]Link [/url ]
Die Leerzeichen müssen natürlich raus.

Alternativ kann man auch einfach Link schreiben, dann markieren und mit klick auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

den Link einfügen. Damit ist der Link mit dem markieren Wort "verbunden"

Habe es nun aber für das Ranking gemacht

***Update***


----------



## MrHide (7. August 2015)

22603 | MrHide | Intel Core i7 5930K @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4 3000 @  16 16 16 16 36 2T | EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1500/2003 *|* [url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=843717&d=1439398266]Link[/URL]


----------



## minicoopers (8. August 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> *22603 | MrHide | Intel Core i7 5930K @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4 1500 @ , 16 16 16 16 36 2T |* Link



Bitte noch die Angaben vervollständigen


----------



## veteran (9. August 2015)

*Update:*

3DMark Performance: 20611 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB   DDR3-2133MHz CL   9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 TI Asus strixx @ 1507MHz   Boost/1875MHz|Link| 						

3DMark Xtreme: 9115 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB   DDR3-2133MHz CL   9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 TI Asus strixx @ 1507MHz   Boost/1875MHz|Link|


----------



## Gohrbi (9. August 2015)

3DMark Performance| 19012 | Gohrbi | i7 3770k@4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980ti @ 1450/1725MHz | Link

3DMark Xtreme| X8798 | Gohrbi | i7 3770k@4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980ti @ 1450/1725MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (10. August 2015)

***Update***


----------



## LennoxBLN (11. August 2015)

3DMark Performance | 12964 | LennoxBLN | Xeon E3-1231 v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-30 1T | GTX 970 Asus Strix @ Stock | Link


----------



## minicoopers (12. August 2015)

***Update***


----------



## MrHide (12. August 2015)

Habs editiert. Danke dir!


----------



## minicoopers (13. August 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> Habs editiert. Danke dir!



Perfekt 

***Update***


----------



## Bull56 (14. September 2015)

3DMark Extreme | 9802 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2800 CL 18-18-18-37 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | Link

3DMark Performance | 25329 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2800 CL 18-18-18-37 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | Link

3DMark Entry | 33414 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2800 CL 18-18-18-37 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (14. September 2015)

***Update***


----------



## Bull56 (30. September 2015)

*Neue erste Plätze, jetzt fast überall auf PCGH...

*P38137|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3xGTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 |Link


X23171|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3xGTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 |Link


----------



## minicoopers (3. Oktober 2015)

***Update***


----------



## Bull56 (3. Oktober 2015)

Update und Platz 4 Weltweit 

X28138|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 4xGTX 980 Ti @ 1537/1983 |Link


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2015)

P 23754 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1525/2100 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (17. Oktober 2015)

***Update***


----------



## pagani-s (21. Oktober 2015)

neues spielzeug mit 24/7 settings

P 15665 | pagani-s| i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 980  @ 1203/1800 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (22. Oktober 2015)

***Update***


----------



## pagani-s (20. November 2015)

niedlich der kleine

P 762 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800 | Link

P 3287 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Gtx470 @ 608/837 | Link

sry aber hier schon ein update

P 3732 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Gtx470 @ 801/901 |Link


----------



## minicoopers (23. November 2015)

***Update***


----------



## keshy2 (24. November 2015)

| Keshy2 | I7-4990K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-667 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980TI @ 1178/1775/1228MHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z97-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)​


----------



## minicoopers (27. November 2015)

keshy2 schrieb:


> | Keshy2 | I7-4990K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-667 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980TI @ 1178/1775/1228MHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z97-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)​



Falscher Thread


----------



## sleipDE (28. November 2015)

P15361 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz @ 9-10-9-20 2T | Sapphire R9 390 Nitro @ 1120/1630MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (29. November 2015)

***Update***


----------



## sleipDE (3. Dezember 2015)

UPDATE

P15576 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz @ 9-10-9-20 2T | Sapphire R9 390 Nitro @ 1151/1670MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (5. Dezember 2015)

***Update***


----------



## pagani-s (13. Dezember 2015)

X6361 | pagani-s| i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (15. Dezember 2015)

Gerade gesehen, dass das Single GPU Performance Ranking kaputt ist und ich kaum noch Eintrage habe....werde das versuchen sogut wie möglich wieder zu reparieren. Wird aber etwas dauern

***Update***


----------



## ic3man1986 (7. Januar 2016)

Da möchte ich auch einmal mit machen.

| E30583 | 1C3M4N | Intel 5960X@4,4 | 32GB DDR4 @ Ram @15-17-17-35 2T |  x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE

| P20806 | 1C3M4N | Intel 5960X@4,4 | 32GB DDR4 @ Ram @15-17-17-35 2T |  x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE

| X11505 | 1C3M4N | Intel 5960X@4,4 | 32GB DDR4 @ Ram @15-17-17-35 2T |  x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE


----------



## Schrotti (8. Januar 2016)

*UPDATE

*P26141 | Schrotti | i7-5930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 15-15-15-28 2T | 2x GTX 980  @ 1456 Mhz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (11. Januar 2016)

Werde die Ergebnisse einpflegen, aber vorher muss ich das Ranking reparieren. 
Bin bisher noch nciht dazu gekommen. Hoffe ich schaffe es am WE


----------



## Eddyloveland (29. Januar 2016)

21213 P | 6700K @ 4,5 GHZ |32 GB DDR 4 3000 |Zotac GTX 980 Ti 1253/3600|
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING


----------



## Eddyloveland (29. Januar 2016)

21213 P | 6700K @ 4,5 GHZ |32 GB DDR 4 3000 15-17-15-35 |Zotac GTX 980 Ti 1253/3600|
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING


----------



## X3N05 (3. Februar 2016)

P12565 | X3N05 | i5-3570K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3- 1600 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX 780 @ 1000/1675 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (24. Februar 2016)

P3738 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | link


----------



## PitBull (27. Februar 2016)

P25330 | PitBull | i7 5960x @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 - 16-16-16-35 CR2 | KFA2 GTX 980TI @ 1509/2153 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (7. März 2016)

update
P4440 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | link


----------



## minicoopers (10. März 2016)

Nachdem das Ranking erfolgreich repariert werden konnte, habe ich alle restlichen Ergebnisse mitaufgenommen.

Dennnoch bitte beachtet das nächste mal, wie im Startpost angegeben zu posten. Das macht sonst unnötig viel arbeit.

***Update***


----------



## Matriach (3. April 2016)

| X7800 | Matriach | _i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz_ | _16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T_ | _Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming __@1202/1753MHz _(Boost)/ 1241 MHz| Link

| P13730 | Matriach | _i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz_ | _16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T_ | _Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming __@1152/1753MHz _(Boost)/ 1241 MHz| Link


----------



## minicoopers (3. April 2016)

***Update***


----------



## MrHide (12. April 2016)

| P28808 | MrHide | _i7-6700K @ 4,7GHz_ | _32GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36-2T_ | 2x_ GTX 980ti __@1555/1753MHz _(Boost)/ 1231 MHz| Link


----------



## pagani-s (12. April 2016)

Performance
10355 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | link


----------



## kroy (15. April 2016)

| P16165 | kroy | _Xeon _W3680_ @ 4,4GHz | 6GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24-1T | GTX 780ti Matrix Platinum @1375/2000 MHz| Link_


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (16. April 2016)

| P17521 | ..::Siles::.. | _i7-4790k @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | Palit Geforce GTX 980 Super Jetstream @1353/2000MHz (Boost) 1516 MHz | Link_


----------



## minicoopers (17. April 2016)

***Update***


----------



## pagani-s (17. April 2016)

update:
wenn auch nur klein
Performance
10692 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1350/1825 | link


----------



## pagani-s (13. Mai 2016)

Performance
12160 | pagani-s| Core i3 6100 @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR4-2430MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | link


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2016)

P17879 | PCGHGS | Core i7 4930K @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32 2T | MSI GTX 980 Gaming @ 1512/4001 | Link


 X7200 | PCGHGS | Core i7 4930K  @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32-2T | MSI GTX 980 Gaming @1512/4001 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Mai 2016)

Neue CPU

| P21681 | Gohrbi | _i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz_ | _16GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-15-15-35-2T_ | _EGVA GTX 980ti sc __@1252/1753MHz  _| Link

| X 9230 | Gohrbi | _i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz_ | _16GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-15-15-35-2T_ | _EGVA GTX 980ti sc __@1302/1753MHz  _| Link


----------



## minicoopers (17. Mai 2016)

***Update***


----------



## Bloodhour86 (8. Juni 2016)

| P16144 | Bloodhour86 | Core i7 2700k @ 3,5 Ghz | _8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T_ | _Zotac__ GTX 980ti AMP!Edition __@1253/1800MHz _(Boost)/ 1355 MHz|NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2700K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## minicoopers (19. Juni 2016)

***Update***


----------



## pagani-s (20. Juli 2016)

update

Performance
12522 | pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juli 2016)

***Update***


----------



## jeamal (9. August 2016)

UPDATE

16520 | jeamal |Core i5 2500k @ 4,8 GHz | 4x4GB DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX 1070 @ 1.797 MHz (BoostClock:1950MHz)/2.252 MHz | Link


----------



## DaHell63 (10. August 2016)

21102 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16 GB DDR 3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @ 1500/4000 |Link


----------



## Shzlmnzl (15. August 2016)

21079 | Shzlmnzl | i7 4790K @ 4.4 GHZ | 16 GB DDR 3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2088/4415 | LINK


----------



## jules.m (17. August 2016)

von mir gibts zwar schon nen uralten eintrag, aber mit ner GTX 560Ti, drum hier mal ein neuer

jules.m|i7 2600k @ 4.5GHz|8GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27-1T|HD7970 GHz @1200|3200|P11693


----------



## pagani-s (25. August 2016)

Performance
16907| pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link


----------



## LordAshtray (18. Januar 2017)

Performance

| 21052 | LordAshtray | I7 7700K@4.8Ghz | 8GB DDR 4 3200Mhz@CL16-18-18-36-2T | GTX 980Ti@1412/1815Mhz |Link


----------



## pagani-s (27. Februar 2017)

update mit 2 karten
Performance
24703| pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz@2400Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1301/1800 | Link


----------



## MDJ (14. April 2017)

17923 |MDJ| i5-4670 @ 3.4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1080 @ 1772/1351/1911| Link


----------



## MDJ (15. Oktober 2017)

Neues System (Single-GPU):

*Performance:*
25530 | MDJ | i7-8700 @ Stock | 16GB (2x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Corsair Vengeance LPX CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) | GTX 1080 @ 1772/1351/1911 | Link

*Extreme:*
10910 | MDJ | i7-8700 @ Stock | 16GB (2x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Corsair Vengeance LPX CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) | GTX 1080 @ 1772/1351/1911 | Link


----------



## -K1ngp1n- (30. Oktober 2017)

Performance (Single-GPU):
30366 | -K1ngp1n- | i7-8700k @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3300 MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2126/1640 | Link


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (31. Oktober 2017)

wird die list überhaupt noch aktualisiert?


----------



## synergon (13. November 2017)

31663| sYn | i7-6900k @ 4500Mhz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-38 1T | GTX 1080ti @ 2100 /6400| Link


----------



## mahaudi (19. Dezember 2017)

Meine kleine Ersatzkarte

2536| mahaudi | i7-7700k @ 5300Mhz | 16GB DDR4-4133MHz CL 17-18-18-38 1T | GT 730 @ 1262 /1100| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Dezember 2017)

schon-alles-vergeben schrieb:


> wird die list überhaupt noch aktualisiert?



... scheint nicht so .... Schade ..


----------



## Profitroll (20. Dezember 2017)

16 098 | Profitroll | FX-8350 @ 4000 Mhz| 8GB DDR3 @ 666 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | GTX 1080 @ 1633 Mhz| Link


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (23. Dezember 2017)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... scheint nicht so .... Schade ..



ich glaube es wird keine list mehr aktualisiert,warum auch immer ??????


----------



## pagani-s (23. Dezember 2017)

es muss sich erst  wieder jemand finden der zeit und lust hat das zu übernehmen


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte meine Hilfe bei "LaCain1337" angeboten, weil es bei 3DMark13 auch nicht weiter geht. Er hat leider nicht reagiert. Sehr schade.


----------



## zernox (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev.2*

Hey Leute ich hab ein Problem und bin am verzweifeln.

Meine Hardware: 
Samsung 960 EVO (250GB
Intel Core i7 7700K
ASUS STRIX Z270F GAMING
ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti STRIX

Zu meinem Problem ich habe einen 3D benchmack gemacht vond 3Dmark und habe im endergebiniss nur 7900 punkte bekommen wtf wie zum teufel kann das sein, vor ca 8 Wochen hatte ich noch ca 8300 und schon da habe ich mich gefragt, eigentlich sollte ich mit einer 1080 ti 9200 Punkte machen aber ich komm nicht drauf. Bitte brauche wirklich Hilfe weiss nit was ich machen soll.

LIEBE GRÜSSE

ZERNOX


----------



## DaHell63 (9. Februar 2018)

Welcher 3DMark?
Der 11er kanns ja bei der Punktzahl kaum sein


----------



## pagani-s (9. Februar 2018)

aktuelle version futuremark systeminfo und neustes update vom benchmark drauf ?


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Mai 2018)

Neu für 8700k

*3DM Extreme*

| 11046 | Gohrbi | i7-8700k @ 5,2 Ghz | 16GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 15-15-16-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2088 /1251 | Link  

*3DM Performance*

| 26551 | Gohrbi | i7-8700k @ 5,2 Ghz | 16GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 15-15-16-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2088 /1251 | Link


----------



## Master-Onion (24. Mai 2018)

Im Juni mach ich auch mit,
 a) mit einem Trifire Setup (5970 + 5870) 7,3 TFLOP 
oder
b)  mit einem Quadfire Setup (2x 5970) 9,2 TFLOP

aus dem Jahre 2009


----------

